# Balls Out First Grow(Whie Widow Scrog, 430w Son Agro Aircooled, DWC, CO2)



## Integra21 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the records so far of my first grow. I am attempting an indoor scrog grow with White Widow Feminized seeds. It is a soil grow but I am working on converting to deep water culture hydro. I have a 100w MH (Home Depo) light for vegging my mothers, i use dual 200w(43w) Daylight cfl's for cloning and vegging seedlings. My Flowering room light is a 400w Lumatek digital switchable ballast with a Sunleaves air cooled hood, which is air cooled. I use a Philips 430w Son Argo bulb Which is 15 inches from my screen.I use the TechnaFlora Recipe for success starter kit for nutrients. I also have an Ionizing humidifier to keep humidity at an optimal range. I made my DCW hydro tubs from a mix of parts from the local grow store and Wal-Mart. I used a 5 gallon 3ftx18in Rubermaid tub and cut holes for 6 5.5in and 4 3in heavy duty net pots. I use the Blue 12in prisim shaped air stones. They are hooked to 3 General Hydroponics Dual Diaphram air pumps with 4 stones per pump(1 for each outlet) Keep in mind when viewing this post that my growroom itself is only 3.5 feet tall, which is why i chose the Scrog method.









*Week 3* These Pictures are of my seedlings at 3 weeks. Vegging under a 100wMH, i had no nutrients or way of checking ph, so as you can imagine, they aren't as happy with me as they could be at this point. Picture is from a camera phone, so quality is lacking, but it will improve later. You'll see.













*Week 4*This is a shot 4 weeks in. The plants grew ridiculously fast. I belive this was due to a transplant to a full size pot, and co2 enrichment by dry ice. I also got proper nutrients and lucked out with the nutrient mix being at a 6.32ph, because at this point, I still had no way of checking ph. 

















*Week 5*This photo is at 5 weeks. The co2 enrichment was continued and a humidifier was added. I kept the room at 84 degrees F, and the humidity at 65%. 









*Week 7*These Photos are at 7 weeks. Plant growth has slowed and my dry ice budget ran out. A lot of work has been done to the room over the last 2 weeks. A flowering chamber has been created out of black/white poly and good old fashioned duct tape. The 400w Light and air ducts were installed. I also built a screen out of 1/2" pvc pipe and 2"x3" wire mesh. over this 2 week period, the 2 best plants were kept for cloning, and the worst one(far right in pics above)was trained using old bootlaces to be as horizontal as I could get it. it is a gradual, but easy process to do this. once trained, I had a bit of a nutrient problem from over feeding to try to keep the ph right, because i still did not have a ph tester. Right before it was placed under the screen, i had to do a soil flush on all of the plants, and the scrog trial plant was the lease happy. To stress the plant even more, it was place under a fresh 400w lamp, which is only 14" from the screen. So far it is pulling through nicely. we will see where it goes.













*Week 8*These Photos are at 8 weeks. The vegging mothers have just had 4 clones each clipped from them. The clones are 4 days old and starting to pick up. a also placed a couple of bag seeds of a local growers personal strain Piss into the tray witch have sprouted. I have had slow growth this first week of flowering, but it seems like the light is overwhelming the plant, but it is slowly recovering. When it is time to transplant the clones, they will be going into a dwc hydro setup i made over the weekend. More pics to come, so keep watching. This will be a fairly long journal because the plant that is flowering is just Scrog practice until the clones are ready.













*Week 9*These photos are a week 9. The mothers are doing well, recovering from a N deficiency. I was using my nutrients at half strength, and as the mothers got bigger, that just wasn't enough. Been at full strength for a couple of days and they have improved greatly. The one that is flowering was also showing the same problem, so i watered it with an N only solution. It too seemed to really like this. The clones all seemed like they were dying, so i figured I'd move them to the DWC tub, and they didnt get any worse, and in the last 24 hours, 2 of the smallest ones started to perk up. I'm sure i will get a hard time for it, but the tub is filled almost to the top, making the net pots half submerged in the nutrient solution, which is making the rockwool under the hydrotron stay constantly soaked. i worried about rot, but they seem to be coming around, so time will tell. The seedlings in the dome are about 1 1/2 weeks old. all bag seeds. The 2 on the right are from a local growers pesonal strain, and the one on the left is a Blue Kush seedling. 3 out of 3 on bag seeds sprouting seems pretty good to me. The one that is flowering is now 2 weeks into the 12/12 cycle. I just changed to a 430w Son Argo bulb today, so well see if a little bit of blue spectrum and higher lumens is liked by my girl. Another update will be up in a week. Feel free to share your comments and tips. I am trying to do the best I can, but this is my first grow, and it's been a rollercoaster of good and bad. Thanks to all the people here that dont mind helping the new guy out. 

















*Week 10* No changes to the grow room except the hydro tank being preped for flowering. Got it ready to sex the 2 mothers. I will be starting 2 clones(1 from each)on a 12/12 regiment tomorrow. The mother have been a bit of trouble over the last week. The one on the left just got repotted and a soil flush. It had been suffering from an aparent nitrogen deficiency, and i had watered with a nitrogen only solution. this made it better for about 2 weeks, but then the leaves started loosing color and getting puffy. Also, dark splotches started to develop on lower older leaves. So hopefully the flush will help. The clones have begun to root a a fairly rapid rate in the last week in the DWC hydro tub. Went from only a few plants having 1 short visible root to several on all plants but one. # weeks into cloning and 7 out of 8 are healthy. Not bad for a first go at it from what I've read. I just changed their nutrient solution in the tub today for the first time. I was trying to save money on nutriens by leaving it in the same solution for 2 weeks, even though only 1 is recomended, and they didn't seem to mind a bit. The flowering plant is now a fully showing its sex and is looking rather good to me. There is a sweet smell starting to develop, but it doesn't smell of marijuana. Let me know if anyone knows the nutrient problem or other problem that might be affecting my mother. Thanks and more to come.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













*Week 11.* Another busy week. The Seedlings are doing great. The Blue Kush is still the tallest. The clones are doing the best i've ever seen plants do. Secondary branches are starting to grow, and the color is great. Roots have grown a lot over the last week, i believe this is from adding Root66 to the hydo solution. I have been filling with a 100% nutrient solution ever time it gets low, and the girls have been drinking about a 1/2 gallon a day.

















I made a new room for the mothers to be seprate from the others, but only 2ft away. Still having nutrient problems with the one on the left, but the right has been doing fine on a regular food/water regiment. I stared sexing a clone from each last Monday. no definite answers, but the look female to me. Finished the hydro tub for the flowering room by adding 2 General Hydro Dual Diaphram air pumps and 10 12" air stones, the clone bucket has one of these pumps and 4 12" air stones. Might be a little overkill, but the plants seem to love it and my tubs are only 5" and 6" deep.









My flowering White Widow is starting to look like one. Tricome growth has started in full force over this last week. Bud growth is better than I expected. I have been feeding this plant with 100% strength nutrients every other watering, and it still seems like it wants more. I am using the TechnaFlora Recipe For Success Starter Kit and their recommended mixture for flowering. Has anyone else had this issue? I ordered a 20lb co2 tank this weekend, and I'm hoping it will be here by this weekend. Hopefully that will really help out bud grow for her last 3-5 weeks of flowering. Can't wait to get these hydro clones flowering and filling out my whole screen. All harvest weights will be posted. But there's plenty more updates before then.

















*Week 12.*Another good week for the Plants. The mothers(above) seem to be liking their new room. Just cfl's(43wx2) and there looking good. Might be finally geting the nutrients under control for WW1 Mother. The seedlings are doing well also, but i have noticed that every time i feed or water them, they start to droop within minutes, but then perk up to looking great within 12 hrs. Has anyone seen this before and is it something I should be worried about?













The clones are doing awesome. I never knew hydro was so easy and the plants really seem to love it. No signs of negative health at all. Roots are Growing like crazy and so are the plants. At this rate i'll have to start training them to grow hoizontal in the veg tank. Still have been topping the tank off with 100% strength nutrient solution and changing every 2 weeks. Although this is working well for now, i will probly have to drop it down to once a week when they get a little bigger considering that 7 plants are sharing 2.5 gallons. Also, you see how huge the fan leaves on WW1 clones are getting. They look so nice, but i fear they might cause problems once the plants are under the screen. Next weeks pictures will have a scale refrence so you can tell how huge they really are.













The sexing clones are coming along. The WW1 has grown tall enough it is poking through the screen. Color and root growth is great. With these hydro clones i have had no light burn issues like i did with the flowering WW3. The WW1 clone(left) is showing without any doubt that it's female. There are little pistils sprouting everywhere. But if you look at the ground levle shot, you can see how much it streched since flowering, not sure what caused this, because it certainly isnt a light issue. The WW2 clone is just starting to really grow, but i believe this is due to it being so under developed when it was switched to flowering(only had 1/2 the root mass as WW1)









The Flowering WW3 plant is doing good. But no mater how little or much i feed this girl, it never seems like enough. The leaves just wont keep any kind of rich green. Has anyone else seen this? I origanally would use a feed, water, water, feed cycle, but the plant seemed starved, so i took my chances and changed to a feed, water, feed cycle, and there has been little color improvement. The buds look great, but the leaves not so much. Just noticed way zoomed in on these pics, the some random pistils are starting to change on random buds. Is this normal for a plant 6 weeks into a 10 week flowering cycle. Seemed early, I wasn't expecting it. Co2 is coming today, so hopefully by next weeks update, we can see more advanced growth as a result, but I'm not sure what to expect this late into flowering, but im sure it cant hurt.And if you zoom all the way in on the close up bud pics, you can see the trichome's are growing dense and looking so good i just wana eat um. 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Week 13*
Ok, We're on week 13 of the grow, 7 weeks into flowering for WW3, and the WW1&2 clones have been flowering for 3 weeks. The seedlings are still growing at a decent rate, but are showing signs of an n deficiency, but i believe is from over feeding with 100% strength nutrients solution. I have now watered twice since last feeding, and will feed next with a 50% strength solution. The Clones from WW3 are looking good color wise, but havent grown a single node since clipping. It has been around 4 weeks since it was clipped, and this seems like slow progress, but the clippings were taken 3 weeks into flowering, which may explain the slow growth. They do have roots growing, but not very many, about as many as WW1&2 had after 2 weeks.













The WW1&2 clones have been growing well and have massive rootballs. They are thirsty girls too, drinking on average of 1.5-2 gallons a day. I Know only top off with 100% strength nutrient solution. Great color and no signs of over fert yet. The training is going well. As you can see from the pics, Side branches are growing nicely giving the appearance of severl more plants then there truly are. There is only 5, 2 WW1 front and # WW2 in the back.













This past week on Wednesday I spent about 20 minutes training the WW1 clone i have been sexing. I simply let the plants grow through the screen by 2-4 inches and when they're sticking up higher than the others, i pull them back down below the screen, and move them further away from the main stem by 1 or 2 openings in the screen, and push them back through the top, so that only the top of the branch is sticking through the screen. I repeat this process every time the plants grow a little with the end goal being that every square of the screen is filled with the top of a branch, weather it is a top cola, or the lowest little branch from the bottom of the plant. I don't have a lot of experience with working with different strains, but all 3 of my white widow plants are extremely flexible even though their stems are fairly thick from what i've seen of other peoples plants. They bend to where i want them, and as long as I have an inch or two of stem sticking past where the stem is touching the screen, they grow back upright within 24hours every time. They even know which way is up when the lights are off. Pulling them down is generally the easy part, it take more work to get the tip back through the screen because the leaves shape allows them tho pull out easily, but not push back through. So to get them through, I usually just work 1 leaf at a time pulling them through gently, and have yet to damage a leaf or stem doing this. I have found through my practice plant I have flowering now, than plastic coated twist ties are your best friend with a Scrog. I just bend a hook shape and place it around the stem and then just twist to the screen in the direction i want it to grow, and i can get them exactly where I want them to so their not blocking light from any other tips. Any Questions feel free to ask.













The flowering WW3 is 7 weeks in with 1-3 weeks to go. Tric growth is better every day, and so is the potency of this plant. I cut of all foliage below the screen, but at a gradual pace. For the last 3 weeks each time I take the clippings, which ever under developed bud that were trimmed go into my dehydrator for about two hours at 155deg. Since i started, i have seen the taste, smell, and potency of these crappy clipings change dramatically, and i'm glad ive done it. First weeks would give me a week head high and had a sent of cucumber and tasted awful with an even worse after taste. The following week ti smells slightly musky with a hint of dank, but still the cucumber smell. This began to give me a strong head high with a a pretty good body buzz to. I found myself smiling at the tingly sensation at the back of my head and consequently laughing like a tweeking highschooler. I still have concerns about the lightness of my leaves, but nothing will really help. Just pale green further from the light and bleached yellow with an strange color change in some of the leaves to an almost redish brown that doesnt look any less unhealthy than the rest of the leaf under 30x magnification. About 40%-50% of the pistills are turning orange. Trics are mostly clear with some turning cloudy and none turning amber. *This being my first harvest, I know I want to start flushing the soil 1-2 weeks at the end, but does that start at my best guess of 2 weeks be fore the plant is ready, or for to weeks after the trics start to turn amber??? *
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

















*Week 14*
Alright, we are now 14 weeks into this grow, and the real grow has just began. The clones taken from the flowering WW3 plant are finally starting to grow. They're looking pretty health, especially the one in the hydro tub because it is no longer being robbed of light by the other plants. Had to move the clones from veg to flower by force instead of choice, which I certainly wasn't happy about. More detail on that in a bit. The WW3 plant has now been flowering for 8 weeks. 0-2 Weeks left, but I have a feeling it will be more twards the 2 weeks. I am having nutrient problems with my piss and Blue Kush seedlings. They are showing N&P deficiencies, but no mater how I feed them, it never really gets better. I have a feeling the soil is the culprit. It was Miracle Grow Tomato Soil with vermiculite mixed in. I think I added too much vermiculite as I'd estimate it was about 20% of the mix. Still every time i feed or water them, the immediately sag and droop and take 12 hours to recover. Any one know what might cause this?

















Ok, it was a hell of a week with these girls. While changing the tub for fresh nutrients last Sunday, I noticed the roots from the 5 clones(WW1&2) were growing and tangling together pretty bad. I figured if i didnt get them out of there now, it would be to late. The 2 WW1 clones came out fairly easy with some gentle pulling to seperate the root balls with no damage. The 3 WW2 clones were another whole story. They were tangled so badly together that it took some rater force full pulling and rocking to get 1 of the plants free, and I actually had to cut about 10% of the roots of the other 2 to get them apart. I did this by getting about halfway between the 2 plants tangled roots and cut making it that each plant only lost about 4-5 inches of that 10% of roots. I had never transplanted with hydro before and realized while I was doing it that I didn't know the best way to do this, and since time was of the essence, i guessed. I took the 3.5" net pot from the veg res. and coiled the coot ball in the bottom of an empty 5.5" net pot in a soft serve ice cream fashion until the desired height was achieved and then filled in the pot with hydrotron to hold it at this level. After a couple of days in the flower room, the WW2 clones only had leaves curling up like taco shells and turning rusty brown on only random fan leaves. I figured this was from the damage the roots recieved and the way i coiled the roots on the bottom of the pot with none hanging out. I then added a full strength dose of TechnaFlora Root66 and waited to see the fate of half my crop. Fourtunately, after a few days rotts have began to find there way out of the net pot, and the leaf damage has stopped but not cleared. I trimmed off many of the bad leaves when I was trimming under the screen so that the plant would not waste energy and nutrients on repairing these badly damaged leaves.
The WW1&2 clones that i was sexing have now been flowering for 1 month and look great. The color is rich and pistil grow looks so much healthier and denser than my WW3 plant did at 1 month. +Cant believe it looks like i'm going to get a decent yield of of a clone that was flowered at 5" tall. 













WW3 8 weeks into flowering. It was obvious I would have to come up with a solution to get my almost finished flowering plant out of the screen without damaging it so the other clones could be moved in. So i cut the screen all around the plant and lifted the frame up and pulled the plant out. The i just moved it to the side of the screen and anchored down the main stem with parachute string to the pot. Not as level as it was in the screen but it will have to do. 8 weeks in and there is still more smell coming off of my mothers than there is coming off of this mature plant. If you get right up on the plant you can smell a strong aroma of dank, but in the room or the rest of the house there is no smell. my smell control so far has been a glade plugin in the doorway to my growroom. I think this may be different with the fresh flowering clones as those are from the mothers that smell moe than the flowering plant.Trichome grow is still fantastic, long dense coverage. some of them are starting to turn cloudy, but none are amber yet. Seeing as there should only be 2 or less weeks left, i have just switched to watering only in preperation for the upcoming harvest Hopefully it doesnt take much longer than that or i can see problems in my future, and i have no way to gauge it, because it is the first plant i have ever flowered. Just going to keep a close eye in the trichomes and hope the seedbanks flowering time of 8-10 weeks is accurate. Cant wait to smoke some of this herb. When the harvest comes, i am planning on taking 10% and drying in a dehydrator on low heat(105F) over a 24 hour period. This is to get me by while 20% of the harvest is being water cured as an expierement to compare quality and high to traditional drying and jaring which i will be doing to the remaining 70% of the harvest. I will take all trimmings and fan leaves to make canna butter, and when the main harvest comes in a couple of months, i will add making hash to the list. Thanks for tuning in. Another new update in a week. 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

















*Week 15*
Things are looking Pretty good. The Mothers Are finally Starting to look better. I Adjusted the ph of water and nutrients from 6.3 to 6.8 and it seems to be working wonders. The clone from the WW3 plant are growing slow but steady. Their new growths look strange. Varying from 2-3 leaves with smooth edges. Hope this eventually turns into regular vegataive growth since the plant they were cut from is turning out so well, but were sadly cut 3 weeks into the flowering process. If you zoom in you can still clearly see pistils and trichome growth clearly. The Blue Kush and Piss plants were re-potted into slightly larger pots and the medium changed from miracle grow tomato soil to Black Gold Coco mix which I added 15% perlite and 10% vermiculite. They seem to be really enjoying it. After the WW3 plant finishes flowering, I'll cut clones from each of them for sexing.

















The WW3 plant is now 9 weeks into flowering. Like all the other soil plants, i adjusted its water ph from 6.3 to 6.8 and new pistil growth took off like crazy. I believe flowering was delayed from the ph imbalance, but also from stress the plant endured throughout its growth cycle. They included nutrient stress on an of and on basis and on 2 seperate occasions it was subjected to light and humidity stress from a humidifier being left on full blast with no exhaust fan on and the humidifier had a bright blue led that showed it was lit. I decied to look through my peep hole 4 hours after the light had turned of and saw bright blue fog instead of the usual total darkness. When I rolled the room door back, the entire room was soaked with water(walls, ceiling, plant, small pond under the plant) Since there was 8 hours of darkness left, I turne the exhaust fan ont, closed it up, and hopped for the best. Besides longer flowering time, you'd think that nothing ever happened by the way it looks. I cut another actual bud off that was getting zero direct light and lookd more mature than others. I dehydrated it for 18 hours at 110F in total darkness. I smoked this shit and of course it tastes awful, but man does it get me high. I mean the highest I've been in a long time. I starting to wonder if I can handle this bud when It's fully mature. When high, I feel a really strong body buzz that makes my neck feel rubbery and my forehead tingle. Ive smoked it twice and both times tweaked for 15 minutes giggling like a high school bitch. The high also lasts for 3-4 hours. I know this is a pretty potent strain, and i have never smoked it before, and was not expecting it, even though ive been smoking for over ten years and smoking good home grown for the last several years. Here's a pic of that bud.

















All of the WW1&2 clones are doing great. Im really liking the WW1 clone that had the month head start from sexing. It has a much stronger aroma than the WW3 plant, even though it is a month and a half behind it. If you zoom all the way in, you can see trichomes growing off of stems and under leaves even though the growth has just begun. The other 5 plants have been growing at a steady rate getting rearranged every couple of days with several branch tips poking out everywhere. They are now 2 weeks into flowering, so i am expecting to see a lot more pistil growth over the next week as long as it wasnt delayed by the root problems during the first week of flowering.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Week 16*





We are now a total of 16 weeks into this grow. The Flowering WW3 is now 10 weeks into flowering. The Sexing WW1&2 clones are 6 weeks into flowering. Then the Rest of the WW1&2 clones are at 4 weeks flowering. I finished my nutrient area in my room. Makes life a light easier and stealth. I know have all of the nutrients layed out on a mixing bench for conveniance. Fresh filtered water is now on tap in the room. Also looking to use this area to hold about 4 more mother. I have picked a few strains, and am waiting to get some cash, and then Nirvana's Blue Mystic&Blackberry are on the way. I tried a new way of cloning this week that has gone suprisingly well.I cloned the usual cut, trim, and dip in rooting hormone, but instead of Rockwool, I used a neoprene insert in my net pot and floated the clones above the nutrient solution. They are now 2 days old, and still kicking. No humidity dome whatsoever. Needless to say, these results shocked me. Hopefully they make it so i can sex my Piss and Blue Kush plants. They only drooped for the first 12 hrs, and now, I can see the smallest little white tip sticking out of the cut end. Amazed it had its own root in under 24hrs.









As you can see, the WW1&2 Mothers are doing much better after the ph has been corrected for 2 weeks. The Blue Kush and Piss plants are well into vegatative growth and have had one clone each clipped in the new way described above, and are for sexing purposes. But judging by the preflowers, they are both female. I would have had pictures of this, but both plants are so bushy, I couldn't get the camera to focus right to see them clearly. The WW3 clones are growing still slow but steady, but I am begening to worry about the usability of these clones. They were taken 3 weeks into flowering and pistils were growing. A month after they were cut, new growth began. First a pair of fan leaves with three blades, the next set had two, and now it has grown two sets of leaves that are a single blade each. I hope at some point they return to normal growth, but if not, I just lost fantastic genetics forever. No mater how bad a plants seems in the begening, always cut clones and give them a chance to shine in flowering. I may have found out how important this is the hard way. 

















The Screen is going well. There are a few leaves, especially on the WW1 clone that is further alone, that are showing the same browning and curling, that happened during the transplant to the flowering tub. I believe this is from root stress that could have happened when I changed the tub earlier this week. Hopefully it clears up just like last time. The buds are getting huge on the Sexing WW1 clone and trichomes are starting to grow. Flower stretching seemed to stop just in time. Otherwise I might have had to deal with an over grown screen. -They are all sticking up about an inch or two higher than I'd like, but hopefully this will get me some more of them big buds. All of the plants have pistil growth kicking into high gear. I really hope it get to my goal of a pound on my first grow. But even if it is only half a pound, I will be thrilled. 

















The WW3 is almost done. I am back to flushing with water only, and hope to harvest in the next week or two. The trichomes on this plant amaze me. They are very dense and long. Now two buds have been cut off of the plant. The high off of this thing is incredible. Now its far enough along that the smell of the buds is almost as good as the high, but since neither of the buds i smoked were properly cured, they tasted like shit, even though there was a noticeable improvement in taste since the last bud was clipped. I am planning on using the trimm from harvest to make some cana butter, so I can make some killer cookies. So far each uf the buds taken were dried @105F for 24 hours in my dehydrator. Thanks for reading, and please feel free to leave coments or ask questions.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









*Week 17*









We are now 17 weeks into this grow. The WW3 plant is 11 weeks into flowering. The sexing WW1&2 clones are 7 weeks into flowering and the rest of the WW1&2 clones are 5 weeks in. The clones cut from WW3 when it was flowering are finally starting to resume normal growth, after about 2 months. I also seem to be expieriencing a problem with all of my plants where little white dots are clustering on the searated tips of the leaves and tips are turning rust colored/brown and curling upwards. The WW1&2 mothers are getting tall enough to where I might be forced to top them. The Blue Kush and Piss Mothers are doing well, except signs of a nutrient deficiency on the lower and older leaves. I also ordered Blue Mystic, Mango, and MazarxAfgahn seeds. I am waiting for them to arrive to start the hunt for the mother of those strains.













The hydro clones are all doing well except for my strange problem. The WW3 clone has started to resume normal growth. The side branches were first and now the top main stem is coming around. Hopefully this can grow into a viable mother, ans the phenotype seems pretty good. The Piss and Blue kush clones are doing like normal clones usually do, except they seem behind a couple of days. There are clearly roots protruding now.


























The Flowering WW3 plant is now 11 week in. It still has fresh growth, and most of the trichomes are cloudy, but none are amber yet. The potency of this bud keeps getting noticably stronger every week. Loving the hell out of it. The WW1 sexing clone is showing the worst of the damage of whatever is happening in my room. Every fan leaf has shrivled, wilted, and discolored, but the small leaves that are part of the bud structure look fine. Not sure why this is. The rest of the clones also have the same problem, and i fear will get worse. This all started happening a few days after my last nutrient tub change. At first I thought it was root stress like before, but instead of gradually getting better, it keeps slowly getting worse. Can any one help identify this problem from the pics below. I just find it strange, but it looked like spider mites to me, but under a 30x microscope, I can see none on the top of bottoms of leaves. Only discoloring and deterioration. Pleas help if you know what this is.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 31, 2009)

no comments, complaints, or compliments? Where's the love? I busted my ass getting this thread up.


----------



## Spazmoog (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for this... am about to start veggin my WW for ScrOG grow myself. I screwed up my last try so bad it's embarassing. So I have been studying double time to get it right (or at least 'righter') . I will be comparing my adventur to yours. Thanks for all the work you did to put this up. Its definatley gonna help me out huge.!!


----------



## nanamom (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful just beautiful


----------



## doc111 (Jul 31, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> no comments, complaints, or compliments? Where's the love? I busted my ass getting this thread up.


Looks pretty amazing!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys. Scrog has definitely been good to me. This weekend I will try to get the last few updates up so this is current. I already harvested the WW3 plant and got 33 grams. Also harvested the WW1 sexing clone at least 3 weeks early because of a nutrient burn problem and harvested 38.5 grams. Whole screen is at 8 weeks. The WW2 is really starting to smell also.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Week 18 Harvest update

Ok, I finally harvested WW3. After 12 weeks of flowering it finally gets the axe. I harvested with 95% cloudy trichomes and no amber anywhere on the plant. I did this to have more of an alert high off of this plant. I cut and trimmed, and then hung in my closet. I used the trim to make canna butter. Used 4 stickes to make it. Boilded with water and butter on low heat for 40min and rolling boil high heat for the last 5min. Hope you enjoy these pics. Final Harvest weight was 33 grams. And This is some realy good bud. Almost a spicy musky smell the burns your nostrills a little and a fantastic taste. But the best part is a strong head and body high that lasts me for 3 or more hours.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Week 18 update.









































Alright, now 18 weeks into the grow. The WW3 plant has been harvested after 12 weeks of flowering. The trichomes were about 95% cloudy and none were amber. I harvested it like this because I have been enjoying the awake functional high it gives me. The next one will be 50% amber though. I used the trim to make canna butter. Ended up with four sticks worth. I will be making cookies sometime this week. The mothers are all doing better after the water filter problem was fixed. In a few more inches, I'll have to top the WW2 mother. It will be too tall for it's space. It is currently 3'7"tall. The piss and Blue kush mothers are also doing better. And now regular growth has taken off in the WW3 clones, I was lucky enough to have clones taken during flowering 3 weeks in with obvious pistil growth. Glad I didnt loosed this phenotype because I really like the smoke. My seeds came this week. Only took a week and came very discretely packaged. I ordered Blue Mystic, Mango, and Mazar x Afgahn. I planted one of each 24 hours ago, and they have al germinated, but havent found there way out of the top of the rockwool.

























The WW1&2 Clones that were sexing are now at 8 weeks into flowering. The rest of them are 6 weeks into flower. They all seem to be doing better now the water problem was solved. The Buds on the WW1 sexing clone are huge. There is definetly more of a smell off of this bunch than just the WW3. I trimmed another huge pile of fan leaves off today so that they couldn't block light from the developing bud sites. This is now the third time I have done this. Each time I'd guess that I trimmed of 30% of the total fan leaves. Roots are doing well and are a bright white. I am a little concerned about how close they are getting to the light. Now the closest are only about 6 inches away. Pretty close for a 430w Son Argo.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Week 19 Update*





















I am now 19 weeks into my grow. It has been another busy week. The seedlings(Blue Mystic, Mango, Mazar) ar growing well. Each of them is working on the second set of seedling leaves. The mango has been growing a little faster than the others, hopefully because it is a fast flowering strain(50-60days) and not because it's male. I built a DWC bucket for my WW3 mother out of a 2 gallon bucket, a 3.5" heavy duty net pot, and a 4" air disc. I also switched to General Hydroponics Floral series, and it and the Blue Kush/Piss clones seem to really like it. The flowering tub will be switched to the same nutrients tomorrow. Sexing on the Piss and Blue Kush clones will also start tomorrow. The WW1&2 mothers are still doing well, but I am hopping to grow new Hydro mothers of them soon. I also harvested the WW1 plant that was sexing because of the suspected nutrient burn problem I am suffering due to the change in my water. The tiny leaves on the bud itself started to burn, so I harvested as a last ditch effort to make good of that plant before it was too late. Yesterday, to make sure it was mature enough, I clipped the bud growths from under the screen and dehydrated them, and the smoke was a super strong head high that was different from the WW3 buds. More of a spacy effect. Weight should be good though, because i got a quarter from the under screen buds. Final weight 38.5 grams even with the early harvest.




















The WW1&2 clones are now 7 weeks into flowering, and are doing ok. The fan leaves show the nutrient burn from before, but have not reached the buds themselves. I am hopping a nutrient change with some diluted nutrients will help clear this up. Flower growth is going well. Really starting to fill in. I am still waiting to cut my clones for the next batch to make sure it is not as over grown as this one. Also, because I having trouble deciding which strains/phenotypes to go with. But I still have another week or two to figure that out.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 2, 2009)

wow you are really busy and you bud looks really good.. i'd recommend getting a EC/TDS meter, also how hard is it to change your water under the screen?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

A Suprise update.

In case anyone ever noticed that the second Piss plant Had kinda just disappeared out of my grow room, it didn't just die. I was doing my own little attempt at an outdoor grow. The plant was moved outside without and gradual immersion. The plant was grow indoors for about a month until it was about 7 inches tall. I planted it outside of my girlfriends dad's house(with his permission) and watered it. About 2 weeks later I came and poured a gallon of my veg food on it and let it be. It has been outside for about 6 weeks now, and today was the second time I checked on it. To my suprise, it was about 3.5-4 feet tall. I again soaked the soil around it with another gallon of my new nutrients(GH Flora Series). Growth is incredible when compared to my piss plant in my grow room still(indoor ones is about 16 inches tall). And it is completely healthy(healthier than my indoor). Here are some pics(words dont mean shit). Sorry they aren't my usual high quality. I took them with my cell phone(HTC Tilt). In the taller pic, you can see my white, standard sized gallon jug that you can kinda use as a scale refrence.




















Keep in mind this plant has only been checked on twice in 6 weeks and as of today, has been fed twice. Another update in a few weeks(dont get out that way often) Next time I'll bring my camera for some good close-ups. Didnt this time because I figured it was dead, or at best, not picture worthy.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know. When the set in the screen finishes, I am grabbing a nice Hanna Ph/EC/TDS/Temp meter from the local grow store. $200 for that bad boy. And at the moment, It is fairly difficult to change the tub under the screen for many reasons. 1st: The screen is way overgrown making it so I cant lift It as high because the buds hit the glass. 2nd: My grow room is a crawlspace that is only 3feet 4inches tall, you can only imagine the headache this creates moving tubs in and out and 3rd: I only have access from the front which makes moving the airstone and getting a new tub in a difficult 2 man project. When these girls are done, I am adding drain fittings to the tubs and attaching the air stones to the tub instead of being routed through the lid. Then I am going to use an inline pump to drain the tub and simply fill it back up with gallon jugs. I have a feeling this will make it much esier.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 2, 2009)

thats looks good for not being watched over, its way too hot in az to start anything outside..

i had a really hard time changing the water when i had a scrog over a dwc too , thats why i asked.. i only have the TDS one.. it works great but i dont know if i have to calibrate it.. i never seemed to have a problem w/ PH but dont check anymore so i wouldn't know if i had a problem.. thats a tiny room but you are doing it pretty big.. still can't stop looking at your buds.. i might get a aircooled 400 HPS because of you lol


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Im in the midwest and it usually gets pretty hot here in summer too, but we have been lucky and had a very moderate summer. Only a couple of days in the 90's so far. I just checked it again yesterday and its grown about a foot in the last week. Havve pics of it in the new update tonight(Week 21) and with the next post here below, this grow log is all caught up.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah I have a local buddy that grows with a 1000wHPS and it really pisses him off to see what I produce with only a 400w. I have no comparison, but I believe the Son Agro bulb helps with my outcome. Having the blue spectrum mixed and having better red output than a HPS.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah i was plannin on getting that Son Agro bulb too.. i'm moving soon so i should be able to cool my room plus have the air cooled light should keep my temps way down, atleast thats the plan lol


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Week 20 update*
















Another in a series of busy weeks in the grow room. I am setting all of my mothers up as hydro and half are already done. I used 2 gallon buckets i picked up in the local paint department, a 3.5 inch heavy duty net pot, and a 5 inch air disc. I just teed off of existing air lines for these pots. All 3 of the seedlings(Mango, Blue Mystic, Mazar) were given there own buckets, and then a very generous friend gave me 9 clones from his proven and amazing Blue Kush mother. I intend on keeping one as my mother and using 6 of the others for my next grow. I dont know if anyone has had the chance to smoke this shit, but it is amazing. I haven just discarded my Blue Kush bag seed plant, since it branches so well. Waiting to see how the sexing one goes. And my WW1&2 mothers are turning into full fledged trees. The WW3 clones are growing completely normal and at an alarming speed. The Hydro one is over double the size of the soil one, but both look fantastic, and were the only plants that were almost imune to the nutrient burn that all of the other plants suffered from. What good genetics(beat and starved its entire life, clones taken from half dead plant 3 weeks into flowering, and suffering through nutrient burn caused by water contamination) and it is still the best looking plant in the grow room.























































The WW1&2 clones are now 8 weeks into flowering. They are still recovering from the nutrient burn, but bud growth is going well. They are geting more of a potent smell than the WW3 plant. Trichome growth is really taking off and the buds are getting frosty. The Piss and my Blue Kush are a week into sexing. The Kush has doubled in height over the last week. Really looking forward to this harvest and the next, since it is a shorter flowering time. Thanks for tuning in. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, the journal is finally caught up to my current status. A new update will be posted late tonight. Thanks to all of the readers and people who have posted in this thread.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 2, 2009)

do you see the money you put in to CO2? if you know what i mean..


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

I will know shortly. I have had a tank for a while now. But tried to use a makeshift regulator and ended up emptying the whole 20lb. bottle in under 24 hours. I refilled it again changed the regulator and the same thing happened again. Then, last week, I ordered an actual co2 regulator for plants with the electronic solenoid and am still wating for it to show up. Tank is filled and waiting, so in the next week or two, I should have a better idea. When i first started this grow i enriched with dry ice for a week, and it was a noticable difference then.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 2, 2009)

whats the cost to fill i think they charge 55 at the hydro store but you exchange your bottle so say good bye to new bottle once you buy it.. little gay.. and regulator are like 150 i think but never thought it would help that much.. so i never spent the money


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2009)

Around me it costs $21 to fill at the local fire extingusher service place and I paid $110 for a real nice regulator.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Week 21 Update*





















We are now 21 weeks into this grow. All is going fairly well. Still trying to get the hang of these General Hydroponic nutrients. I diluted to quarter strength for the seedlings and clones and they were still getting burned. I diluted to about 1/8th strength and they seem to be doing better. All 3 seedlings now have roots hanging out of the net pots. The clones are all starting to root and the two in hydrotron have already rooted(I switch to hydrotron once roots make it out of the pot). Really waiting to get these Blue Kush plants into flower, because I love this herb and my buddy that gave them to me wants to see how they do in my hydro setup versus his soil-less mix. 




















The outdoor Piss Plant is doing great. Probly the best looking plant i have. It is about 5 feet tall now and is starting to show pistils. Really looking forward to this outdoor harvest. Cant wait to see the weight it puts on. It too is a good, fast flowering strain. It also has the biggest fan leaves I've ever seen. You can use the tomato cage as a refrence of its size. 




















The WW3 Mother in hydro is growing at a healthy and insane rate. It's leaves are getting huge. The color is also great but what I have come to expect from these dwc buckets. Cant wait to give this girl another shot. Wishing I had more flowering room. The Blue Kush and Piss clones are 2 weeks into sexing and still haven't shown positive signs of sex. The kush has already made it to the screen and the piss is only about 2 inches behind. Trying to figure out if I want to let them grow their full cycle or not. I will probly judge that on how big they get and how much of a pain it will be to work around then. If i had pulled the WW1 sexing clone I would have had 38.5 grams less of good chronic, so it makes me hesitant to pull these. 




















The WW1&2 clones are now 9 weeks into flowering. They are really starting to dense up nicely. I finally got a proper CO2 regulator order and the bottle filled again and am hoping it will be here Monday or Tuesday. Hoping this will dense them up even more. Trichome growth is fantastic. These buds look so white in person. The color doesn't seem to be coming back in the light's hot spot. But it doesn't seem like it is causing a problem. Im really excited thinking about my first real harvest coming up soon. My goal is to get 8 ounces out of these 5 plants. We'll have to see how close I get. I was originally hoping for more, but with the nutrient burn problems and lack of co2, I have adjusted my guess. Also, Unless WW2 is one of the best herbs I've smoked, it is loosing the phenotype war with its sisters. I already know that WW3 is fantastic all around(taste, weight, smell, potency) and so far WW1 in the Queen in the weight production and vigor. But I'll have a better idea in about a month.


----------



## trichomeKid (Aug 3, 2009)

Integra, awesome grow! Really great looking bud mate!! Well done


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. Just wait till I get some of these other strains flowering. The white widow is great, but I cant wait to try something else.


----------



## trichomeKid (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll be looking out man. Good luck.

WW kicks my ass


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2009)

WW has been kicking my ass as well.


----------



## Indica3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Intregal, what was the yield on your WW1


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2009)

My sexing WW1 clone was harvested at least 3 weeks early due to a nutrient burn caused by contaminated water and it gave me 38.5 grams


----------



## x3v0lux (Aug 5, 2009)

Integra21 can you explain to me how your venting your hood and with what fan or fans you are using? your flowering room is exactly what i want for my new system im preparing to buy over the next couple weeks. pretty sure im about to copy your hydro system and set up.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

x3v0lux said:


> Integra21 can you explain to me how your venting your hood and with what fan or fans you are using? your flowering room is exactly what i want for my new system im preparing to buy over the next couple weeks. pretty sure im about to copy your hydro system and set up.


Ok. I use a duct that i put in that draws air from my computer room on the other side of the wall. It goes from a standard rectangle duct to a round 6 inch into my light. That is picture here.





There is more 6 inch duct going out of the flower room that I then duct taped to a squrrel cage fan. I didnt use any adapter, just a lot of tape. The air then goes into a 5 inch duct and is routed back into the room, cooling it as well. You can see the exhaust duct behind the fan on the right in the second picture below. With my humidifier on full blast the room stays between 73-76F with humidity between 40%-55%. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## easyhelp1 (Aug 6, 2009)

B-E-A-utiful


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you. I try.


----------



## Fish Brain (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the idea or one plant in a five gallon bucket, how do you cycle the water though, im a rookie and i wanna grow hydro so bad. what are the ball like things you plant with called? also great work on the thread you are a dedicated man!


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Aug 6, 2009)

miracle grow soil is ok for growing? i know it probably sounds stupid but will it work, low on funds and need a few pointers that are cheap and helpful.


----------



## x3v0lux (Aug 6, 2009)

Integra21 that looks great but ill be in a apartment with 2 or 3 plants under the 400w in a 26'x46' tent i think. If you could answer some questions about venting i would much appreciate it. what cfm fan do i need? and what type of fan do i need? i figure i could hook ducting up to one end of the light hood and have it connected to the fan to suck the air out of the tent through the light. Im not sure where to put a carbon filter though because i need odor control. Im sorry if i made no sense but im pretty foggy about ventilation right now and its the only thing holding me back from buying all the parts and getting it going. its not my first grow but my first grow with a actual budget.


----------



## x3v0lux (Aug 6, 2009)

i figure the set up for a vent system would go 400w in cool tube ----- carbon filter------ squirrel cage fan to outside of tent.

----- = ducting


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fish Brain said:


> I like the idea or one plant in a five gallon bucket, how do you cycle the water though, im a rookie and i wanna grow hydro so bad. what are the ball like things you plant with called? also great work on the thread you are a dedicated man!


You can make a recirculating DWC bucket and thats what they are called. But I dont do it that way. My Buckets are simply a bucket with a hole cut for a 3.5 inch net pot, the net pot filled with Hydrotron(little balls), and a 5 in air disc for an air stone. Have them all hooke up to general hydroponic dual diaphram air pumps. Those pumps are kind of pricy, and cheaper ones will work fine, but you cant hook 8 buckets up to 1 pump with the cheap ones like you can with the GH one. As far as nutrients go, I fill the bucket to just below the net pot(about an inch) with 50% strength GH Flora series nutrients. As the plants absorb water and nutrients, i just top off with water, and about every 2 weeks, I change the bucket out with fresh nutrients and continue that cycly. It is much simpler than recirculating systems. Also, if you get something wrong with nutrients, it will only effect that plant instead of all of them like recirculating would. You can build a 4 bucket setup with all of my parts(expensive ones) for under $100 and if you do it with cheaper stuff(stones and pumps) you can get closer to $75, but its not worth saving the $25 in my opinion. Hope this helps, any more questions, ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> miracle grow soil is ok for growing? i know it probably sounds stupid but will it work, low on funds and need a few pointers that are cheap and helpful.


I would recommend black gold soil or soilless mix over miracle grow any day, and it's only a couple of bucks more. You will have much better results. A decent sized bag of their coco mix(soil less) runs about $10 and is enough for 2-3 full sized plants. Mixing in perlite in a 10%-20% ratio also greatly helps drainage and airration and a big bags is usually around $5 and helps you stretch your soil a little farther. Any other questions, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Aug 6, 2009)

why not use miracle grow? i've seen a bunch of people talk and say that it works, so whats really wrong with it?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

x3v0lux said:


> Integra21 that looks great but ill be in a apartment with 2 or 3 plants under the 400w in a 26'x46' tent i think. If you could answer some questions about venting i would much appreciate it. what cfm fan do i need? and what type of fan do i need? i figure i could hook ducting up to one end of the light hood and have it connected to the fan to suck the air out of the tent through the light. Im not sure where to put a carbon filter though because i need odor control. Im sorry if i made no sense but im pretty foggy about ventilation right now and its the only thing holding me back from buying all the parts and getting it going. its not my first grow but my first grow with a actual budget.


Ok a few basics here. On a tent(especially for smell) you want to have a negative air pressure. This is acheived by having the fan suck air out of the tent, instead of pushing air through. I recommend having an intake hole or vent low down on the cabinet. Then leave one end of the cool tube open, and hook duct work up to the other side. On the outside of the tent, mount a 6" inlne fan(like vortex, if it's under $100 its the wron fan) and hook the tube up to the intake on the fan. Then on the exhaust side of the fan, you can mount your charcoal filter directly to the fan. This will help cool air to be sucked into the tent, drawn up though your plants and then all of the old, stale, hot air to be exhausted from the room out of the top. And having the negative air pressure, smell wont escape trough the zippers or vent holes since if anything, they would now just be drawing more fresh air in. I made this diagram just for you





I hope this helps and if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> why not use miracle grow? i've seen a bunch of people talk and say that it works, so whats really wrong with it?


I have personally used it and had nothing but problems compared to good soil. First off, it is not a clean source, miracle grow soil is usually riddled with incects and other forign contaminates that good soils dont usually have(if stored poperly). Believe me when I say you dont want this shit in your grow room, easiest way there is to get a spider mite infestation. Second it is very dense soil that is not good in general for marijuana it makes for poor drainage and makes your plants more prone to root rot. The density also makes it harder for roots to grow. Third is the consistency proble. Most people who have used it would agree, that each pot will end up with different water absorbtion charactoristics from pot to pot even if all of the soil is from the same bag example of 3 plants, one dries out in 2 days, the other in 4 and the last taking 8 days to dry enough to water again, which leads back to the root rot problem. I am not saying you cant grow good bud in the stuff, just that is more difficult and problem prone. Lets face it, you can grow in miracle grow with no ventillation under incandecent bulbs, but that doesnt mean that's the way you should grow. You will have much better results with a better soil, and the cost difference is almost not noticable. I could never figure out why people get so defensive about miracle grow wheh it costs $7 a bad, and good soil cost $10. Is that $3 really worth all of the potential problems?


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Integra, where did you find that green wire mesh material? In a store?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2009)

i got it a Home Depot in their outside garden center by all of the chicken wire. That came in a 50ft roll for $15.


----------



## RyAnRioT (Aug 7, 2009)

i think i just nutted in my pants

i will have a set up like that in a few months


----------



## madazz (Aug 7, 2009)

Well Done, Looks like u know what your doing. got some dank looking buds there, bet it smokes up a treat! bet its sweet as fuk.

Madazz


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2009)

The WW3 was awesome, but I just smoked the last of it last night. The WW1 was pretty good, but probly would have been much better if I could have reached maturity. Still waiting for a chance to smoke WW2, but will get to very shortly.


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 8, 2009)

Dude... SICK GROW. Balls out is an understatement. Mad props to you man, this is really a beautiful beautiful grow you've got going. Feel free to check out our humble little grow when you can. + rep.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks good fox, but I would really recommend getting a better screen. You will have a lot less problems with moving shoots around.


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 9, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Looks good fox, but I would really recommend getting a better screen. You will have a lot less problems with moving shoots around.


Oh hell yes. But hey man, this was a first time thing. Also we shoulda attached the net to the lid of the reservoir by some mechanism. Next time we'll be doing a DWC but sans the SCROG.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome grow. I hope to get one like this going soon.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ray Fox said:


> Oh hell yes. But hey man, this was a first time thing. Also we shoulda attached the net to the lid of the reservoir by some mechanism. Next time we'll be doing a DWC but sans the SCROG.


are you saying your not going to scrog the next one? With scrog's it is generally recommended not to attempt it until you have at least one good grow under your belt. I just happen to have good luck with it my first time around. But by no means should you let a little bad luck with the first run get you down. If it goes well, it has fantastic results, but can be a little tricky with a DWC setup. It's a 2 man project that takes like 20min to change the flowering room tub.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> Awesome grow. I hope to get one like this going soon.


thanks a lot. I have definitely had some mishaps caused by me and some not caused by me, but have been lucky enough to still have a good crop going. I'm sure my next set of Blue Kush will look much better. Especially if my CO2 regulator decides to show up before i get old and die. I ordered it 2 weeks ago, hoping it would be here in time for the final growth spurt of this batch, but have had no such luck. Can't win them all.


----------



## nick17gar (Aug 9, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> no comments, complaints, or compliments? Where's the love? I busted my ass getting this thread up.


well yea i can tell your busting your ass. great pics and comments. I too recently converted from soil to hydro and its def the way to go. I remember hearing that the temp was at 85? thats a lil high. 75 i think is the best. Whats ur pH at now? 6.2 for soil, 5.5 for hydro is what ive heard. 

and what do you do for the aroma? i gotta figure something out for this myself. 

Looks great man! keep up the good work


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

nick17gar said:


> well yea i can tell your busting your ass. great pics and comments. I too recently converted from soil to hydro and its def the way to go. I remember hearing that the temp was at 85? thats a lil high. 75 i think is the best. Whats ur pH at now? 6.2 for soil, 5.5 for hydro is what ive heard.
> 
> and what do you do for the aroma? i gotta figure something out for this myself.
> 
> Looks great man! keep up the good work


In my flower room the temps are always between 73-78F. In the veg area it can get up to 85F but usually hovers around 80F. I will be bumping the flower temp up to around 80F once the CO2 regulator shows up(ordered 2 weeks ago, and not even a shipping comfirmation yet). As far as ph goes, I hold steady around 5.8. It seems to be the best set point. I'll let it drift as low as 5.7 and as high as 6.0 and havent noticed any problems with it yet. I also have higher than normal res temps, but havent had any issues with that either. The lower(outside) temps on my thermometers is my res temps. Usually only a few degreese coled than the room temp.

*Also, If I havent mentioned it yet, I update late every Sunday(actually Mon.) so a new update will be up in about 4-5 hours.*


----------



## vertise (Aug 9, 2009)

nice work....


----------



## <stealthgrowing> (Aug 9, 2009)

Man you did quit well for yourself with the White Widow. I'll be getting some Widow for my grow cabinet which is under construction and can be viewed here:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/219696-grow-cabinet-build-log-pics.html

Good, dank shit should keep you high for at least a few hours. I have such fond memories of selling dro. I was fortunate enough to be supplied with White Widow, some purple shit, some orange cali kush, all in all the best pot I have ever smoked. Hopefully, my Widow grow will yield some dank like yours!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats BADASS dude!!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Week 22 Update*

I thought I'd start this update out a little different than normal and give a walk-through of my grow room since I have not yet done it. Though people might want to see how a made good use of this unique layout. To start with, I have a split level house. You walk in the front door and there is a short set of stairs going up and a short set going down. If you walk down the stairs and turn to the left, you'll see 3 doors in a U shape. 










Looking at the pic above, the door on the right is my utility room, strait in front goes out to the garage, and the door on the left is a small closet under the stairs going up. This closet is where all of my cable connections are and I have my modem and router set up in there giving my whole house hard-lined internet(great for xbox live and streaming HD video to all of the TVs). But in this closet, there is a small opening leading to a small crawlspace under the lower stairs. In here is where the magic happens.




















Before we go in, here's an overlay of the floor plan.





As you enter the room you come into the Mother Area for WW3 and Blue Kush as well as where my nutrients are and I do all of my mixing here. I just installed this RO system in hopes of making sure the same problems I had with my water will not happen again
.
















As you look through to the seedlings in front of you you'll see a couple of branches poking out on the left. These are the WW1&2 mothers and my blue kush seed I got from a bag of dank grown from the blue kush mother and clones I now have. The best part about this area is that it is about 1.5feet taller than the rest of the grow area, which gives the mothers that much more to grow. 





Now, on the other side of the wall is where my humidity dome and seedlings grow which is under the stairs themselves. Next to that in the same area is the veg tub for my clones. If you are sitting in front of the clone tub and look 90deg. to the right, you will see my flower room. Obviously everyone's favorite place.















*And now time for the real update*




















We are now 22 weeks into this grow. The WW1&2 clones are now 10 weeks into flowering. The Blue Mystic, Mango, and Mazar seedlings are growing like crazy. They all have a decent amount or roots growing and are keeping on a fast pace despite the fact that they are recovering from a nutrient burn that was caused by possibly still contaminated water or me adding fulvic acid to my nutrient solution off of a recommendation from the guy at the grow store. what an ass, or he thought I was growing something else. I stopped adding it and changed the tubs and buckets and the burn seemed to stop. Didn't have the water fixed till today so I'm leaning more towards the folvic acid. All of the Blue kush clones have rooted and been transplanted into hydrotron. 1 imparticular is doing better than the others. The piss has rooted as well but only has 1 root visable and it shows(worst looking 1 in the tub).










The WW3 mother is still growing nuts. Color is good all over and all but the very bottom leaves are perky. The rootball is huge and takes up the entire bucket. Anxious to grow more of this, thinking about moving my mothers and turning my whole current area into a flowering room and seeing what LED's and a couple of UVB bulbs could do since I already know how my Son Agro did. The blue Kush that I originally picked as the mother is actually doing the best out of all of them, so no need to rearrange clones.




















Now for the goods. The WW1&2 clones are now 10 weeks into flowering. I am hoping to harvest next weekend. Almost all of the trichomes are cloudy, a few clear, and no amber. The buds are getting even denser and frosty. Starting to look real good. At the moment, WW2 has a much better smell to me and has also suffer less from the nutrient burn, but still hasn't put on the weight that WW1 has. But it also seems to be a week or 2 behind WW1 as well, so we'll have to see. The Piss clone has clearly show it is a female and pistil grow is further than I expected at this amount of time(2 weeks I think). The Blue Kush bag seed hasn't shown any signs of sex but has grown much larger than the piss. But enough talking, for everyone's viewing pleasure, Integra's Widow Girls raw and uncut. Inappropriate for viewers under the age of 18!


----------



## GringoLoco (Aug 11, 2009)

Kudos! You sir have got a very green thumb; very nice setup, your attention to detail is very apparent and it's not surprising to see your results.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2009)

And lets not forget the guard dogs. Pure bred Dobermans, 1 male 1 female but they're more of lap dogs than guard dogs.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Kudos! You sir have got a very green thumb; very nice setup, your attention to detail is very apparent and it's not surprising to see your results.


Thanks a lot. I do put a lot of effort in, and so far its paying off. I appreciate the input.


----------



## ToWeRdog (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautifull setup! do you like the 5 gallon buckets or the totes better?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ToWeRdog said:


> Beautifull setup! do you like the 5 gallon buckets or the totes better?


the buckets seem to work better, but are too tall for my scrog. It just seems like the roots grow better if they have more room to go down. But as they are set up now, the buckets work great for my mothers, and the tubs work great for my flower and veg. Nicest part about having the tubs is all the plants sharig which means less things to check, which means less time checking ph, and filling buckets.


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 11, 2009)

What just like, a perfect grow room. Just perfect.  Wish everyone had one. But it probably gets to be a bitch stooping down to get in every time.
 
Oh and what just like, wonderful dogs. And by wonderful we mean wonderfully intimidating.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, it gets to be a pain, but well worth it. And at least all of the work I do is sitting down. The dogs scare people but they're not scary.and thanks for all of the compliments guys.


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, it gets to be a pain, but well worth it. And at least all of the work I do is sitting down. The dogs scare people but they're not scary.and thanks for all of the compliments guys.


Yo Integra... subscribed bro.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, and I hope you enjoy the show. This one should be wrapping up shortly, and I will start a new one with the Blue Kush.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok. I harvested at 11 weeks flower. My yield was definitely affected from the water problems I had a month back. But I'm still thinking it's a Pretty good weight. Took my 8 hours to trim 5 plants, I know thats a long time, but I was working by myself and I am very detail oriented when trimming. Loose a lot of good leaf weight, but its mostly for personal, so it doesnt mater. Here are some pics. Ended up with 14 fully loaded hangers of some really good looking dank. When you grind it, it's more white than green. The Outside Piss plant is well into flowering now. The buds are growing and trichomes are just starting up. It's now just under 6ft. tall. The Mazar, Mango, and Blue Mystic seedling are growing very well. The Blue Kush clones are fully rooted and also growing well. 1 has really taken off more than the others, but their average heights are 6-8in. Not a lot of info this update, real busy, so I'll just let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 22, 2009)

wow that looks really good.. id say thats a great harvest, are you going for perpetual status? lol


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

majikninja said:


> wow that looks really good.. id say thats a great harvest, are you going for perpetual status? lol


yeah, I have 7 Blue Kush Clones getting switched to flowering today from the pics above. Reworked my flowering tub a little as well for this next set to come out even better.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 22, 2009)

thats awesome man.. did that WW have a little purple tint to it.. 7 plants in a glademaid tub? got any pics of the new tub?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Integra,

Thanks for making the suggestion I visit your grow. Yes I agree our grows are similar.
Not only are we both using air/water medium but we have the same hygrometer, same sterlite tub for clones, we both use r/o water 
and I have had three previous grows of White widow that I call WW1 WW2 and WW3 
Now we both have a 20 gal CO2 tank and regulator. I have the complete set of GH nutes too.

One thing I noticed though, Your plants don't seem to stretch as much as mine.
Maybe it was the fact my Ph keeps dropping below 5.0 and sometimes I don't catch it for a few hours. 
I am running eight plants with a seven gallon res so I make adjustments a couple times a day.

Great use of space man. I used every inch of my last cabinet grow, this one I am still filling out.

I have a question for you about your use of CO2. 
In my case although the light is air cooled my grow area still needs to be exhausted a couple times every hour when lights are on. 
This removes the CO2. How have you implemented CO2 into your grow?


.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

majikninja said:


> thats awesome man.. did that WW have a little purple tint to it.. 7 plants in a glademaid tub? got any pics of the new tub?


It is still the same tub, just changed the lid to hold only 3" net pots since the 5.5" were a waste of space. Also changed the airstone configuration and added a drain so I can pump out the tub instead of changing it(huge pain). But I'll put some pics up in a bit. I also painted the lid black and then white again, since i had a little alge problem in the begenning of the first set of Widow.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Integra,
> 
> Thanks for making the suggestion I visit your grow. Yes I agree our grows are similar.
> Not only are we both using air/water medium but we have the same hygrometer, same sterlite tub for clones, we both use r/o water
> ...


This is my first grow, the WW1,2, and 3 are the 3 different phenotypes of White Widow I have.
If you have a constantly falling ph you might have a bacterial problem. To drop from 5.8 to 5.6 in a few hours can be normal, but to go from 6.0 to 5.0 in a few hours, something else is going on. Do you change or clean your tubs on a regular basis? If every thing is cleaned once a week or every other week you may notice a much more stabil ph. 
As far as the co2 goes, i have mine at 9 pis on a timer for 15min on 45 min 0ff. Thats a higher cycle time than most people, but it is to make up for the constant fresh air being pumped into the room. a more typical cycle is 10min on and 1.5 hours off.
thanks for stopping by, and I didnt even realze our grows were That similar when I said it.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 22, 2009)

i was hoping you would add a drain, now i really want to see how you did that..


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Good info, The current placement of my res makes it difficult to drain completely, the last change I left about a liter of old solution in there. Thats probably it.

For CO2, I don't have an actual meter that tells me how much is in there. When I got the regulator I got a bubble counter with it. I have yet to figure out how many bubbles are in a cubic foot of gas. Although I have a solenoid for it I just keep it constantly on during daytime hours. I have seen online calculators. How did you come up with that cycle?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2009)

majikninja said:


> i was hoping you would add a drain, now i really want to see how you did that..


Here's the pics. I bought a plastic ball valve and drilled a 7/8" hole in the lower right side of the tub. Insert the gromet into the whole, and push the tip with the shorter nub on the wtiswt handle into the hole. The put about 3" of 1/2" clear tubing onto the end inside of the tub. 
I have six 5" air discs($5.49petsmart) and two 12" triangle shaped stones. has a lot of air movement, there's an actual current in the tub like a river. I just put my Blue Kush clones in and 1 Piss clone for a total of 8 plants.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 23, 2009)

looks great i love the compact grow, do you have numbers from your last harvest or is it still drying?


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I have personally used it and had nothing but problems compared to good soil. First off, it is not a clean source, miracle grow soil is usually riddled with incects and other forign contaminates that good soils dont usually have(if stored poperly). Believe me when I say you dont want this shit in your grow room, easiest way there is to get a spider mite infestation. Second it is very dense soil that is not good in general for marijuana it makes for poor drainage and makes your plants more prone to root rot. The density also makes it harder for roots to grow. Third is the consistency proble. Most people who have used it would agree, that each pot will end up with different water absorbtion charactoristics from pot to pot even if all of the soil is from the same bag example of 3 plants, one dries out in 2 days, the other in 4 and the last taking 8 days to dry enough to water again, which leads back to the root rot problem. I am not saying you cant grow good bud in the stuff, just that is more difficult and problem prone. Lets face it, you can grow in miracle grow with no ventillation under incandecent bulbs, but that doesnt mean that's the way you should grow. You will have much better results with a better soil, and the cost difference is almost not noticable. I could never figure out why people get so defensive about miracle grow wheh it costs $7 a bad, and good soil cost $10. Is that $3 really worth all of the potential problems?


would it be alot better if i get promix or is that problem prone too?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> would it be alot better if i get promix or is that problem prone too?


no, any reputible soil is good. Just stick with a good source, but you dont have to get rediculous. My buddy uses Promix with great results. I prefer Black gold coco mix but thats just because it is easy to get small bags.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2009)

majikninja said:


> looks great i love the compact grow, do you have numbers from your last harvest or is it still drying?


Still Drying. Probly wont be done till sat/sun coming up. Hope the weight is good.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know the typical dry time for hydro and if it is longer than soil?


----------



## majikninja (Aug 24, 2009)

dont see why it'd take longer.. i like mine really dry tho, so i do two weeks, i think most do a week then jar cure for 2 or more after


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 25, 2009)

well, with the plant I grew in soil, i used a trick I read about, and didnt water for 3-4 days before harvest, and that plant was completely dry in 6 days, but the last plant I harvested took 11 days and was out of my dwc bucket. Just seeing if anyone had proven this for sure.


----------



## majikninja (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe the humidity was a little different when the first plant was harvested, but who knows you'd have to have a soil and a hydro harvest on the same day, drying in the same closet to see


----------



## Aero400 (Aug 26, 2009)

Love it man, congrats on the growing.


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 26, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Does anyone know the typical dry time for hydro and if it is longer than soil?



it would take longer from soil for me, cause i harvest when the soil is super wet to avoid nutrient uptake. i have also tried letting it dry on the stalk, that worked wonders.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> it would take longer from soil for me, cause i harvest when the soil is super wet to avoid nutrient uptake. i have also tried letting it dry on the stalk, that worked wonders.


I could see that taking as long, but it cant get much wetter than sitting in a bucket of strait water. If you flush well, you can run the pot dry before harvest and it does shave a few days off of the dry time. Thanks for the input thoug. I always like hearing about how other people do their harvests, always so many different ways.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2009)

Alright. Harvest is dry. Took 7 days at 70F with 40%rh. All are jaring now. I know the yield would have been better if I didnt have all the nutrient problems in the middle of flowering. But i still hold my head high with a respectable first grow.

White Widow Feminized
Flower time 11 weeks
430w Son Agro Air Cooled
5 gallon DWC tub with GH Flora Nutrients
*Total Harvest Weight: 273 Grams(*9.75oz.*)*


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 29, 2009)

oh damn... that weed looks choice. seven days to dry is great, def. not too slow or fast. 
almost 10oz is sick for a first grow, I'm working up to that I guess.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 29, 2009)

1 day curing and this stuff is pretty killer. Great head high with a decent body buzz. Taste is ok and getting better.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2009)

In just a week, the smell on my WW2 has come around good. The stone is settling in to a more mellow tone but the flavor is still pretty rough. My Blue Kushs have all reached the screen, Will start a new log when I have time.


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Sep 3, 2009)

What a magnificent set you have. If only I had the money haha. Your smoke is well worth the time you put into this, Good shit dude!


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 3, 2009)

well, i got foxfarm so i should still put some perlite in it or is good as is?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2009)

perlite is almost always a good idea for airation and drainage. 10%-20% is the normal mixing rate.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2009)

GreenHouzEffekt said:


> What a magnificent set you have. If only I had the money haha. Your smoke is well worth the time you put into this, Good shit dude!


thanks. I'm pretty happy with the out come. I just know if I didnt make the mistakes I did, It would have been an even better harvest. But it was my first grow, so expecting it to go perfect is a little unrealistic. This second set going now has higher expectations though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice Integra

Nice strong finish even with the problems.
Just wait a couple weeks, that will knock your socks off.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 4, 2009)

where did you get your seeds? i ordered mine from nirvana.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2009)

I got them from a friend that clains he doesn't remember where he got them. Was told they were feminized white widow. and it cost $250 for 30 seeds.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 5, 2009)

you think maybe ill get busted? i only bought 5 feminized, i've bought from them twice before, i should be ok, right?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 5, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> you think maybe ill get busted? i only bought 5 feminized.


I don't know if your implying that you sent your seeds to where you are growing, but if you did, thats always a bad idea. *Never ship anything for your grow room to your grow room!* It wont always garuntee that you'll get the dea knocking at your door, but your chances are certainly increased.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 8, 2009)

my germination method is: i put my seeds in a sterile medicine bottle full of safe water for about twelve hours, then if they do not show tails then i place them on a damp paper towel, then cover them with acouple of plates so its dark, then i wait till the tails show, off to the dirt they go, but after all that would i need to water them or should i wait a day or two, i dont want drown them? plus, would miracle grow perlite suffice or should i get something else?


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicely played sir, well done!
I am about to start on my first indoor grow with a 400w air cooled HPS in a 2 x 4' closet that is 4' high. I'll be doing bubbles and a screen of green also. Great pics, great info, thats for sharing all your hard earned knowledge with us.

Cheers,
GD


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn Integra, Looking awesome, How was the technaflora nutrient line treating you. I just started with my veg nutrients at about 8 inches tall.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2009)

The Nurients worked great. Had great results in dirt with them. The Kit was a little small to feed my Hydro needs and the big individual bottle were expensive, so I switched to GH Flora Seriesfor the price break. But as long as you keep your mix consistant, you'll love the results.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok. It has been a little since an update. My Blue Kush Clones are now 3 weeks into flowering. They are showing pistils, but this was expected since they were from a proven mother. I have added molasses to my nutrient soup and they seem to love it. The root balls have completely filled up the tub but that isnt slowing them down or affecting their health. My outdoor Piss plant is growing healthy and getting pretty late into flowering. All pistils are still white, but it is frosting up nicely. The buds are also the densest I've ever seen and the smell is fantastic. Glad it's outdoors. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Without further adu, to the bud, scrog, and root porn:


----------



## grodrowithme (Sep 13, 2009)

nice cant wait to read it all


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> nice cant wait to read it all


Thanks. It's a long read, but i think it's a good one. A lot of people seemed to like the update whe I showed the layout of my grow room. All the updates are in 1 week intervals.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi there,

I didn't see what you meant by the layer, In regards to thinning out the fan leaves.

Nice shot of that root ball. Mine look very similar. Most root shots I see the roots are all white and mine look just like yours. So thats a good thing cause you did well on your last grow.

Thanks.​


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump, bump, bump.


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 17, 2009)

feck bro, you doing real well....


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, it has been going pretty well. I can't seem to get my nutrient mix quite right. I mix GH Flora series nutrients with blackstrap molasses and half of the strains could be happier. They're not terrible or dying, but random lower leaves show deficiency/overfert on my vegging mothers. ANyone know a good mix ratio for the floara series? I use a ratio of 3micro:1grow:.5bloom with 1 tablespoon of Organic molasses. I use this ratio to get to around 1000-1100ppm with a base water ppm of 330.


----------



## grodrowithme (Sep 17, 2009)

ho to the gh website get there feeding chart follow it


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2009)

I originally used their reccommended mixing ratios but none of the plants liked it. So I switched to the other because I saw it in a See More Buds video and they all improved, just some not as much as others.


----------



## grodrowithme (Sep 18, 2009)

then do half of what they say or a quarter or 3 quarter none of us feed ur plants so we really couldnt tell you a good mixture. pay close attention to them they will tell you what they want


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, just found some terrible shit. I have spider mites in my flower room. It isnt out of control, but still something I was hoping to never see first hand. Does anyone have any specific tricks that help get rid of them? I'm going to grab some spary tomorrow either neem or einstien oil. Sprayed the underside of the leaves with water tonight before I closed the room up. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GringoLoco (Sep 19, 2009)

There are a lot of things you can do that require a lot of effort, but if you've caught it before it's gotten out of hand, you can usually get rid of them in just a couple of days using a Hot Shot No Pest Strip available at most box stores for ~$6.

Good luck!

Edit: Leave it around for the duration in case the little buggers left eggs around


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn man just read your thread great job keep up the good growin OOO YEA +REP


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks. I think I'm getting the mites under control. I have added an extra humidifier to keep the RH @ 55%. I also dropped the temps down to the 72-74F range. Then I misted plants from top to bottom with a 1:3 alcohol and water mix and am waiting to use insecticidal soap and neem oil(Einstien Oil). I know better in a few days.


----------



## hex420boy (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish I had the money, time and space to do what you have done there very nice . I'm thinking next grow I'll do hydroponics as well. Just dunno about nutes and feedings. 

+Rep great work man :}


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Its all pretty easy. Just gotta start low on nutrient strength and work your way up ans see what your plants can handle. But you usually do the same with soil, so it's not that hard of a transition.


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 21, 2009)

had a problem with the nutrients always burning the shite out of my grows....haven't changed a fecking thing and the girls seem to be OK...WTF?.....guess you have to take each plant individually eh?....glad your back on track.....how the feck do you get spider mites?....no, seriously?........growing in an elevated dwelling we don't see that shite, or maybe just don't know if they are there....got some pics?


----------



## kellykapoor (Sep 23, 2009)

subscribed. thank you for this thread, it will help me if I decide to go SCROG.

thanks again.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I got asked to put some finished bud shots up on my other site, so here they are. These are my white widows that have been curing for 4 weeks. They have an almost spicy floral smell and a taste i cant quite describe, but it is kinda musky and sweet with almost a zippy bite like a lemon head. It makes my tounge go numb first hit like nummise.


















I will also have a real update coming alter.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok. I have done a little tweaking to fight a spider mite problem. I Have added an extra humidifier to keep the [email protected]%. I also dropped the temps down to about 72F. Did this because the mites best breeding enviroment is 80F and dry. Also finally fixed my RO purifier. Initial ppm is now under 10 instead of the previous 330. The Flower res stays at a constant 71F with between 800-1100ppm. These plants are hungry. Put 1200ppm mix in 2 days ago, and this morning it was at 450ppm. Added more nutrients to bring it up to 880ppm. The plants are growing fast and dont seem to show signs of slowing despite the mites. I have sprayed twice with a 1:3 alcohol:water mix and it seemed inaffective, so today I steped it up to Einstien Oil(neem oil) and gave the girls a thourough soaking. I hope this works, becasue i am quicly running out of days that I can get away with spraying, because as the buds grow, moisture will lead to mold problems. But as you can see in the pics, its a small infestation, barely noticable. No webs. Here are the pics.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 23, 2009)

damn wild ass roots. you make me wanna switch to your setup.


----------



## MeisterYo (Sep 24, 2009)

Respect!

I like your double closet alot, I was thinking oh there is another little space under the lower stairs but that space is damn workable.

Very nice. that 9+oz was off of how many plants?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2009)

It was off of 6 White Widows. Was my first grow and had numerous problems, but mostly minor. I know my yield would have been higher if there was no nutrient burn, but what can you do. nothing goes perfect. New grow is all dialed in and going perfect and spider mites decide to show up.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 27, 2009)

I will be Updating Later today with some pics of my outdoor Girl. Plan on chopping her down next weekend.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

damn man that bud looks great good jobthats a shit load of roots man keep up all the good work


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 27, 2009)

Integra, all I can say is WOW!!. Awesome job and attention to detail. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks guys. Some hard work and a whole lot of research can really pay off. Glad you are enjoying the show. There will be pleanty more to watch coming up.


----------



## Baek (Sep 28, 2009)

This is an amazing grow. This is what I want my garden to look like! +Rep brotha.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my outdoor Piss plant. I planted it in early June after growing from bagseed indoors for a month.I fed it about once a month with my GH Flora nutrients with molasses. The plant has a very strong odor that can be smelled 15 feet away. I will be harvesting it next weekend. Here are the pics. I figured I'd put a lot up since it was the last pre-harvest update and a day later than I said It would be.


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 29, 2009)

bad ass bro....


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks bro. Preliminary smoke report is great. I cut a small nug off of a bottom branch and dehydrated it for 24hrs. at 105F. I know this isn't how you're supposed to dry and cure bud, but it is the best method I have found for next day tests before harvest, because I believe you should always test it before you cut it. But even dehydrated it has a very strong couchlock with an almost equally soaring head high. Taste and smell are a incredible strong musky floral bite to it even with no curing. I have to imagine this shit will be amazing with this final week of growth and proper drying and curing.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

One awesome journal bro, just went through it all.. 
But with such a huge rooting system in that last bubbler.. are you filling it up with water couple of times a day?
And I also see some really big plants a couple of pages back.. couldn't see for sure, but were those also grown in a DWC bubbler?
I want to take a clone of my current White Rhino veg. and turn it into a mother so I could have a perpetual White Rhino grow. 
But I'd also like to make a big bubbler and just veg 1 White Rhino (my strain of choice) very big and then trigger flowering.
Possible?

+rep


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

man that plant outside looks great man!!!! what strain is it?
want to know what u yeild off that


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> One awesome journal bro, just went through it all..
> But with such a huge rooting system in that last bubbler.. are you filling it up with water couple of times a day?
> And I also see some really big plants a couple of pages back.. couldn't see for sure, but were those also grown in a DWC bubbler?
> I want to take a clone of my current White Rhino veg. and turn it into a mother so I could have a perpetual White Rhino grow.
> ...


Yeah. You can veg for as long and as big as you want or the strain can handle. Just remember that a 100-150% increase is typical when flowering begins. Make sure you have the room and lighting to handle a plant that size(outdoor is easiest). And to the other question, At the moment I have 5 DWC mothers.(Mango, Blue Mystic, Mazar, Blue Kush, White Widow(WW3pheno) I am also currently rooting a clone of that strain growing outdoors, a local growers strain called Piss(Cat PissxNLx?) You also have to stay on top of training or topping with hydro mothers because the will keep trying to grow to the strains potential from the general lack of getting rootbound and constant nutrients mixed with my 24/0 light cycle.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> man that plant outside looks great man!!!! what strain is it?
> want to know what u yeild off that


That is a Local growers strain called Piss. Indica dominant cross of Cat Piss, Northern Lights, and another back cross strain that slips my mind. That particular plant is a little over 6ft tall. I'm guessing the harvest will be between between 8-10oz. but if I'm lucky, a little more.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> That is a Local growers strain called Piss. Indica dominant cross of Cat Piss, Northern Lights, and another back cross strain that slips my mind. That particular plant is a little over 6ft tall. I'm guessing the harvest will be between between 8-10oz. but if I'm lucky, a little more.


HAHAH THATS A FUNNY NAMESOUNDS LIKE IT IS SUM BOMB SHIT!!!

DAMN THAT WOULD BE A GOOD YIELD .NEVER GROWN NOTHING THAT TALL THE BIGGEST I HAVE EVER GROWN WAS ONLY 4 FT TALL AND GOT 2 OZ OFF OF IT BUT THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

A harvest update on my outdoor Piss plant. I cut and trimmed it and made canna butter from the trim. I tried a new way of making it(unless someone already has, which im sure of). To start, I took my crock pot and filled it with about 10 cups of hot water. Then I placed in 6 sticks of butter and let them melt down for about 10min. Then I placed about 3 styrofaom plates full of trim into the pot. I took siscorrs and randomly chopped the trim so the mixer wouldnt get clogged. Then I took out a standard 2 paddle hand mixer and ran it through the mix thouroughly for about 10min. I left the crock pot on high for about 30 min and then came back and mixed again for about 20min. I repeated this process 2 more times, for a total of 4 and then drained through a strainer lined with cheese cloth into a large bowl. Let it sit out for about 3 hours to cool to room temp, and then placed in the fridge. After an overnight stay there, removed butter from the top of the bowl and pressed into a standard butter container. Tomorrow I will be using the butter to make rice crispy treats and brownies. I will let you know how they turn out. Anyways, here's the pics:


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

some nice buds, but seems like some rot.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont think it's rot, but I know it's not mold. They Just look a little wet, because I chopped them down in the pouring rain. Not sure if this is what drenched buds look like, but I had to chop them by this weekend and it was supposed to be cold and rainy for the next few days, so I went and cut in it the rain, so it wouldnt stay soaked for almost a week.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 3, 2009)

it def looks like a mild case of mold from the rain. i had a few places on some of my indicas that got done early,its not really that bad at all though,yours or mine. thats what it looks like in 2 of my books and there pretty danm correct books. cut the little chunk out. its cool. good smoking nice harvest! do you got the weights yet wet/dry? whats your estimates? check my threads ive been busy as fuck with all the new toys start flowering today!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

I didnt bother with wet weight since it was soaked and would make it weigh way heavy.My guess around 8oz.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 3, 2009)

nice. i wasnt even thinking about it being wet in the rain. either way good job


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I cant wait for this shit to be cured. I dried a bottom nug last weekend in the dehydrator and it was great. So cant wait for the real deal.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 3, 2009)

what is the rifle a 7mm mag or so. you a deer hunter?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

In order from top to bottom, A .22 mag(top), .22lr(wood grain stock), and my favorite .308 Savage(black stock bottom). I am a Long Range Target Shooter. I kill paper, and sometimes metal and plastic. My record it hitting a 1/2inch 5 shot group at 300 yards. Really into precision over rate of fire, but I have other toys not pictured.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 3, 2009)

yea im an AR guy thats what i do close quarters jungle walk with my BM and long range with my colt.

check out my thread im about to go 12/12 monday



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/236986-8x8-flower-6x8-clone-veg.html


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

I also enjoy AR's, but havent had the $$$ to get one yet. I'm currently saving up for a custom built .50 from Windrunner. And that's gona put a nice $7500.00 dent in my wallet. But it opens me up to a whole new bracket on distance, so it's worth it to me. I thought about going with a more specialized caliber like a .408 or .338, but I prefer to stick to military calibers, cause when the world ends, if i make it, at least it wont be that hard to find ammo.


----------



## Twils (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice looking plants and also very nice rifles there Integra! +reps brother! I've been seemingly fancy towards my .223 bolt action lately, Just so much fun to shoot and don't blow through rounds as fast as my AR's! burn on bro!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2009)

I want a .223. I have a nice short heavy barrel Remington 700 picked out in that caliber when I got an extra $500.00 layin around. Got any pics?


----------



## Twils (Oct 4, 2009)

Sure do , Which one both are custom painted  one is a Weatherby Vanguard and the other is a Savage model 12 fv heavy barrel (if i remember correctly) Savage has the accutrigger tuned down to 3/4 lb pull HAIR PINED! Will take pictures when the wife gets up


----------



## Askeezy (Oct 4, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## Twils (Oct 4, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I want a .223. I have a nice short heavy barrel Remington 700 picked out in that caliber when I got an extra $500.00 layin around. Got any pics?


Here you go Integra!

First one is my Savage heavy barrel model 12 fv (.223) Paint job is for the local wooded area's we hunt.

second is: Weatherby Vanguard (.223) Barrel broke in for Molly coated rounds ONLY. Paint Job for the desert/highland areas we hunt, yotes, p dogs, squirrels etc etc..

3rd is: 16" heavy barrel ruger 10/22 (she's a trooper )

4th is: custom painted tiger stripe ruger 10/22 stock

I also reload just about anything except .22LR so it really allows me to tailor my round for my rifle for what I'm using it for!


----------



## jrk184 (Oct 5, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC THREAD

great photos and info

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR POSTING THIS

VERY HELPFUL


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 5, 2009)

jrk184 said:


> ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC THREAD
> 
> great photos and info
> 
> ...


you're welcome. Really enjoy that my time and effort can help other people.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 6, 2009)

hey man those buds look great!!!! good job
i had a custom made ar15 but someone broke into my house last year and stole it and i have not had the $ to get another one 
but i got a ak47 a dsa 308,glock19,and a few others .i go to pistol matches where u have stages u run threw and shot steel targets !heres a pic of my ak

keep up the good grows


----------



## jrk152 (Oct 6, 2009)

great stuff integra, harvest looks incredible. I'll be watchin this for your next one



jrk184 said:


> ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC THREAD
> 
> great photos and info
> 
> ...


Great choice of name..


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 6, 2009)

you should of clipped all of them branches under the screen , you would of had massive main cola's


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. Quick update. I had tested the Foxfarm Organic lineup over the last week or so on a couple of my mothers. They seemed to have no problem with it or the mix strength. I am using Foxfarm Grow Big Hydro, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom at full strength then adding 1tbl per 5gal of Technafloras Thrive Alive(green) Organic, and 2tbl per 5gal of organic blackstrap molasses. At full strenth my ppm's are between 1050-1100. Does anyone know of a good organic Bloom booster and cal/mag? Also, how fast does other dwc growers ppm's drop 12 hrs after a res change. Mine went from 1050 to 810 in under 12 hrs. The Blue Kush is doing well, but not great. These spider mites have proven to be quite a pain in the ass. I started with 3:1 water:alcohol mix and then bumped it up to Einstien Oil(neem ol) and spray every 3 days. I also Keep the temps in the mid to low 70's with rh at 55% to try to control/exterminate them but it seems like they just keep getting worse. It has shown it's damage in the growth speed and vigor of these plants. The worst damaged girls are on average of 4-6 inches shorter than the rest. On a more positive side, they are still growing and fairly healthy and are even starting to frost up. Any help with the above questions is appreciated and I hope everyone is still enjoying this grow.


----------



## Twils (Oct 9, 2009)

DAMN Integra! Looking great there! Those roots are friggin amazing!

Keep up the good work!


Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. I take pride in my roots. Cant wait till some of this is ready to burn.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2009)

sub'd Integra...


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 10, 2009)

wow nice roots you dont even need airstones with a root system like that do ya ? lol those are very nice. check mine out i just started flowring a few days ago

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254308-12-12-50-60-day.html


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

DST said:


> sub'd Integra...


Thanks for the interest and enjoy the show


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> wow nice roots you dont even need airstones with a root system like that do ya ? lol those are very nice. check mine out i just started flowring a few days ago
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254308-12-12-50-60-day.html


Still need air stones. The lid is lifted up, usually that whole root ball is under nutrient solution. And stays looking healthy and white even though it is floating in murkly brown, shit water looking organic mix. On my way to give yours a look.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 10, 2009)

A+.

Great looking grow and an even better journal.

Very impressive, great job.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> A+.
> 
> Great looking grow and an even better journal.
> 
> Very impressive, great job.


Thanks a lot Bob. I feel the same about yours. Cant wait till you have every thing put back together and rolling.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 10, 2009)

Integra21 I have a few quick questions:

Is that Son Agro bulb dual spectrum?

Do you simply have multiple air stones in the reservoir?

How far apart is the water line from the net pots? Im just thinking the pump must need to be powerful enough to blow the bubbles up to the clay pebbles especially as the water begins to decrease in transpiration & evaporation.

Does the DWC lid need to be air/water tight?

If you dont mind me asking are you based in the UK or US?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Integra21 I have a few quick questions:
> 
> Is that Son Agro bulb dual spectrum?
> 
> ...


Ok, starting with the bulb. Yes it's an enhanced spectrum. It has the standard output of a 400w hps plus an aditional 30% blue spectrum added. Can be use for veg or flower, helps prevent flower stretch. Here's a link to the exact bulb I'm using:
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=141
As far as air stones go, I have 8 in my 5gallon tub.(six 5.5"discs, two 12"sticks). They are all running off of 2 GH Dual Diaphram air pumps. The water level is high enough that the bottom inch of the net pots is completly submerged. Usuallt this isnt recommended, but with my height restrictions, I had to and it works fine. And no, the lid doesnt need to be air/water tight, but it should be light tight. Here are pics of the inside of my tub, in case you didnt see them before:





And finally, I am a residant of the US. Life, liberty, and the pursuit of ganja.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 10, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Ok, starting with the bulb. Yes it's an enhanced spectrum. It has the standard output of a 400w hps plus an aditional 30% blue spectrum added. Can be use for veg or flower, helps prevent flower stretch. Here's a link to the exact bulb I'm using:
> http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=141
> As far as air stones go, I have 8 in my 5gallon tub.(six 5.5"discs, two 12"sticks). They are all running off of 2 GH Dual Diaphram air pumps. The water level is high enough that the bottom inch of the net pots is completly submerged. Usuallt this isnt recommended, but with my height restrictions, I had to and it works fine. And no, the lid doesnt need to be air/water tight, but it should be light tight. Here are pics of the inside of my tub, in case you didnt see them before:
> 
> ...


Thanks Integra21, that explain what I want to know. You guys in the states are lucky to have Rubbermaid containers we brits have no choice but to pick up lame crappy storage boxs & spend time covering it up with mylar.


----------



## Twils (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking great as always Integra! Keep up the good work there!





iloveit said:


> Thanks Integra21, that explain what I want to know. You guys in the states are lucky to have Rubbermaid containers we brits have no choice but to pick up lame crappy storage boxs & spend time covering it up with mylar.


Ya'll don't have Rubbermaid tubs?

Your talking on the interwebs just order some!  hehe!

That must suck to have to do it like:
*lame crappy storage boxs & spend time covering it up with mylar*. 

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 10, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Thanks Integra21, that explain what I want to know. You guys in the states are lucky to have Rubbermaid containers we brits have no choice but to pick up lame crappy storage boxs & spend time covering it up with mylar.


I've found a couple of coats of black spray paint work great. The tubs I buy are clear and I paint them black and mask of a couple of lines so I can see the water level without opening the lid. If doing this, It is also good to paint the lid black to stop light penetration and then white so it reflects light back up at your plants when they are smaller. Thats how I do all of mine.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 11, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I've found a couple of coats of black spray paint work great. The tubs I buy are clear and I paint them black and mask of a couple of lines so I can see the water level without opening the lid. If doing this, It is also good to paint the lid black to stop light penetration and then white so it reflects light back up at your plants when they are smaller. Thats how I do all of mine.


I was considering that but are there any chances of off gassing?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 11, 2009)

iloveit said:


> I was considering that but are there any chances of off gassing?


I'm not sure what you mean. Obviously you only paint the outside of the tub/bucket because nutrient solution will eventually wear off the paint if it is inside. And just let it dry all the way and it wont cause any problems.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 11, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Obviously you only paint the outside of the tub/bucket because nutrient solution will eventually wear off the paint if it is inside. And just let it dry all the way and it wont cause any problems.


When the heat from HID penetrates certain materials to an extent it can sometimes cause gasses to be given off which affect plants & yield this has happened with many cheaply manufactured tents. But Im guessing that didnt occur in your setup... Ill have to try it to find out.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, I dont think that is a problem for me. My light is cold to the touch and so is the exhaust air leaving it. And under the mylar and poly, my whole room is drywall and concrete, so if the light was hot, I wouldnt see a problem.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> yeah, I dont think that is a problem for me. My light is cold to the touch and so is the exhaust air leaving it. And under the mylar and poly, my whole room is drywall and concrete, so if the light was hot, I wouldnt see a problem.


Thanks for your help Integra21 much appreciated.

ILoveit.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok. Now I started with 37 grams of molded buds. I mixed a few things together that I found and put together this solution. I started with the idea of blender hash demonstrated by the trailer park boys. The did their method dry.


















I took the bud and placed it in my blender and then put it in the freezer for 30min.





After that, I added about a quart of ice and a quart of water and pulse blended for 10 min





I then poured it out into a big bowl. It was a little foamy.





I then skimmed off all of the floating plantmater with a spatula.









After most of the floating mater was seperated, I poured it through a fine mesh strainer. I then let it sit for about an hour. After it sat, I used a 30cc nutrient syringe to syphon water out of the bowl till it was almost all gone. Then I poured what was remaining onto a dinner plate and set it on my taoster oven for a couple of hours.









I let it sit out and dry over night. Then mashed into a ball, wraped in cling wrap, and stepped on it to press it. When all was said and done, I got 9.9 grams of some good smelling and smoking hash.


----------



## Twils (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice Integra! Looks like it is pretty tasty!

Burn on!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

whoa I've never seen it done like that..
Did you redo the procedure with the skimmed residue? 9.9g out of 37 isn't bad, but maybe you could have gotten more..?
It looks really awesome though bro!!!


----------



## iloveit (Oct 13, 2009)

That pile on the scales looks like a cookie without the choc chip... Ill eat it anyway he he he.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 13, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> whoa I've never seen it done like that..
> Did you redo the procedure with the skimmed residue? 9.9g out of 37 isn't bad, but maybe you could have gotten more..?
> It looks really awesome though bro!!!


The skimmed of pile didnt get redone. I would have if I was making hash normally, but with the mold I was happy with what I got. I did run water trough the skim when it was in the strainer to thry to wash any more trichs off I could. Smoke this stuff lat night, and it turned out great. Has a fantastic smell and gets me super ripped.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 13, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> The skimmed of pile didnt get redone. I would have if I was making hash normally, but with the mold I was happy with what I got. I did run water trough the skim when it was in the strainer to thry to wash any more trichs off I could. Smoke this stuff lat night, and it turned out great. Has a fantastic smell and gets me super ripped.


Sick job dude.

That's a way to salvage some moldy buds right thurrr.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just trying to use the teachings of early native americans, making sure nothing of this harvest goes to waste. The dogs got the stalks even, they like chewing on them more than their rawhide bones.


----------



## Twils (Oct 13, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Just trying to use the teachings of early native americans, making sure nothing of this harvest goes to waste. The dogs got the stalks even, they like chewing on them more than their rawhide bones.


They probably have a better time after them stems over the rawhide bones too

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sure they do, they are total stoners. If you leave anything stittiing out on a table or something, they will make it disappear in a hearbeat.


----------



## Twils (Oct 14, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I'm sure they do, they are total stoners. If you leave anything stittiing out on a table or something, they will make it disappear in a hearbeat.


 Good times right there lol, one of my old cats was like that, sneaky sneaky!

Burn on!


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 15, 2009)

good job is it your first time making hash?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah. Never even thought about it before. Really want to get a bubble bag set soon.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 15, 2009)

thats what i was gonna say next i have a wicca box and get 2 good grades out of it but the first time a made bubble with a 5 bag kit it was some hell yea i had smoked it for the last couple of years my buddy made it and i would get it from him i made my first las year got my bags 2 weeks later lol there awesome


----------



## terrorizer805 (Oct 15, 2009)

nice grow i'm subn'


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Badass looking plants, That root shot was awesome. You were running technaflora nutes in the begining right, similar to the recipe for success? Nice Hash project, will surely have to do that. Very impressive. take a look at my grow in sig. Its coming along since you have last been there


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 18, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Badass looking plants, That root shot was awesome. You were running technaflora nutes in the begining right, similar to the recipe for success? Nice Hash project, will surely have to do that. Very impressive. take a look at my grow in sig. Its coming along since you have last been there


Yeah, I'm kinda all over with my nutrients. Started with the actual Recipe for success starter kit and to be honest, it worked fantastic. The best results I've had so far. But I'm a tinkerer, and always have to try to find a better way. So to try to save money but achieve the same results, I switched to the General hydroponics flora line. They worked, but not very well. I used the Bloom, Grow, and Micro to their mix ratios at various strengths and never got as good as results as I was used to. Then switched to fox farm organics Grow Big Hydro, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom, with my leftover Thrive alive organic from the recipe kit, and organic molasses. The plants instantly looked better within 72 hrs and looked the healthiest I've seen in a while but still werent perfect. Seemed to be having some cal deficiencys. Went back to the store and picked up General Hydroponics new General Organics Calmag and Root booster. We'll see if adding these to the mix can finally be my perfected nutrient soup, and keeping it all organic hydro for a very reasonable price. Really hope this is my set.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda all over with my nutrients. Started with the actual Recipe for success starter kit and to be honest, it worked fantastic. The best results I've had so far. But I'm a tinkerer, and always have to try to find a better way. So to try to save money but achieve the same results, I switched to the General hydroponics flora line. They worked, but not very well. I used the Bloom, Grow, and Micro to their mix ratios at various strengths and never got as good as results as I was used to. Then switched to fox farm organics Grow Big Hydro, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom, with my leftover Thrive alive organic from the recipe kit, and organic molasses. The plants instantly looked better within 72 hrs and looked the healthiest I've seen in a while but still werent perfect. Seemed to be having some cal deficiencys. Went back to the store and picked up General Hydroponics new General Organics Calmag and Root booster. We'll see if adding these to the mix can finally be my perfected nutrient soup, and keeping it all organic hydro for a very reasonable price. Really hope this is my set.


Yowsers.........might wanna change your screen name to the "mad scientist".........but whatever works, right?

As an aside, what were your issues with GH?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude really awesome grow, your setup is killer
Very clean and dialed in the way it should be haha
I just want to let you know that in all the time I have been here at rollitup,
this pic I think is the one that I favor the most:






That is what you can call perfection bro
I will be trying to hack the system and give you 2 dozen reps, you really deserve it
Lol j/k on hacking the system but you def get my rep!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Yowsers.........might wanna change your screen name to the "mad scientist".........but whatever works, right?
> 
> As an aside, what were your issues with GH?


I just couldnt get a mix right that my plants liked. I tried their mix ratios at various strengths and a few custom mixes of my own and none of them made my plants as healthy as I wanted. I also wanted to use organics to see if the flavor would improve and for medical quality herb.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Dude really awesome grow, your setup is killer
> Very clean and dialed in the way it should be haha
> I just want to let you know that in all the time I have been here at rollitup,
> this pic I think is the one that I favor the most:
> ...


Thanks a lot. I'm glad you like it. I know I enjoy smoking it. Burning one in your honor.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm glad you like it. I know I enjoy smoking it. Burning one in your honor.



50 bucks says if you send that to like high times or skunk you will make the mag if not i will put 50 bucks in your paypal account!!! and how i missed that pic ill never no thats a very nice site right there and what i consider med grade earb peace bro and +rep again!kiss-ass


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 20, 2009)

I must spread more rep first dam it +rep fuck you you little fucking scale thingy


----------



## McFunk (Oct 21, 2009)

*Holy Cow, Integra21! 
CrAzY inspiring! When I get home tonite I'm gonna' settle into my chair and read every freakin' word of this journal!

...just awesome!

Scribed right back atcha'!
THANKS!
McFunk*


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure there is a lot of good info you might find helpful if you make it all the way though. Lucky for you, there are more updates than posts, so you get to see a lot of pics.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 21, 2009)

send it to the mag im tellin you do it


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Interga, just droppin gby, love what you done with the moldy bud. I have a tub full of bud that got mildew'd from my last harvest so will be trying out the hash technique you have shown. It's so nasty to see moldy buds, but if you can get tasty cookies from it then why not!!! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey Interga, just droppin gby, love what you done with the moldy bud. I have a tub full of bud that got mildew'd from my last harvest so will be trying out the hash technique you have shown. It's so nasty to see moldy buds, but if you can get tasty cookies from it then why not!!! Will let you know how it goes.


Cool. Hope it works as well for you as me. The key to it turning out so well was a fine mesh strainer that was at the store for $8. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok. I'll start with the grusome pics and then fill you in on all of the details.























As you can see my plants pretty much just up and died over nite. It is my best guess that adding the General Hydroponics new General Organgics Boi Root and Calmag to my Fox Farm Lineup caused some sort of chemical reaction. I always test new nutrients on unimportant plants, but thought it was unnessisary for adding calmag and a root booster. What a mistake. The day before yesterday, I did a res change. When I woke up yesterday the plants looked mostly fine, but a little saggy. Had a high ph, but this usually happens to me the next day after a res change. Went on about my business. Came back about 6 hours later, and it pretty much looked like it does in the pics. I paniced and tried to do the only thing I could think of. I mixed up a batch of ro and h202 and changed to that. Let it sit for about 2 hours, and then did another change to strait water to flush h202 out, since I grow in organic. Then mixed up a batch of new nutrients minus the Bio Root and Calmag. Let it sit over night, and took these pics when I got up. I dont think they're comming back from this. I have never seen plants look this bad. 

If someone things they will recover, Speak up. Otherwise I am starting the hacking here in a little while.

But all is not lost. I have 2 clones that were sexing next to the other plants that just happened to both be female. ! is my mango and the other my Blue Mystic. I also Have a Mango clone ready to flower on the side that is almost 3 feet tall and would fill out most of my screen. Looking to get those in today, unless anyone thinks I should wait out the Kush plants another day or 2 and see if they recover.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, they have been officially chopped down. Working on cleaning the tub and moving my 2 Mango and 1 Blue Mystic in there. I will post a pic update when I finish. I'm trying to make the best of this unforeseen mishap. Hope this serves as a caution for anyone trying new nutrients. Always test them out before you introduce them to your main grow or the results can be catastrophic. Even if it is just small adatives. Back to the ole drawing board. I'm really dissappointed though, I wanted a nice pile of this kush, and now I'll have to wait.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 22, 2009)

Only on page 6 but already very impressed, subscribed. By the way you have the coolest area for your grow, i wish i had a crawlspace in the back of a closet like you have.. i mean DAMNN.. thats james bond style


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

So that was due to adding the BioRoot and CaMg+ ?
Sorry to hear man, that is crazy I have never seen that happen like that that quickly
Are you going to be using those on these new plants or switching to something else?
You should try rooting one of those tops just for shits and giggles
Worst comes to worst you are at where you are now with the chopped plants,
best case is that it roots and you save the genetics


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> So that was due to adding the BioRoot and CaMg+ ?
> Sorry to hear man, that is crazy I have never seen that happen like that that quickly
> Are you going to be using those on these new plants or switching to something else?
> You should try rooting one of those tops just for shits and giggles
> ...


Thanks for the input. Not worried about the cuttings. I still have the mom, so the genetics are fine. Would never want to loose this strain. It is to rare and hard to find. I too had never seen plants go to crap so fast. The weird part is that I used the same nutrient soup in the cloning tub, and yes the res smells and looks like shit, but the plants look fine. Guess they're more durable. I am debating making hash with them because they are frosty all over. But only if I have time, since it wont be that good, since it is so early into flowering. I will continue using the foxfarm line just without the general organics stuff for now.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah if you can't make hash now you can just dry it out and save it for your next harvest to mix the two together or something
That way this loss isn't a total loss, you get some hash out of it at some point


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was thinking about doing it and miixing it in with the hash I made a week ago. Might add a head high to it. Right now, got the room and tub cleaned out. Just modified my tub so I can hook my pump to it to keep the nutrient solution circulating instead of just using it to drain and fill. I was told this is a good idea with organic dwc. Just working of mixing up a new batch of nutes and getting the new tub situated and making sure the new valave doesnt leak. Should have fresh pics up in a couple of hours.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah I noticed with Fox Farms that there was some major settling if the water wasn't moving enough
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Another full day of work. I cut down all of my Blue Kush Clones. Cleaned the room out and gave the tub a good scrub. I added a second t-valve to the opposite side of the tub so I could hook the pump I use to drain it up and circulate the nutrients so they dont settle. This actually makes a pretty sturdy current in the tub since it is a 350gph pump. I had my Blue Mystic and Mango clones sexing under a cfl. I lollied them a week ago. I also had a 3 foot Mango clone just vegging in my clone tub. I went back to My foxfarm mix without the Bio Root and Calmag and I'll leave it at that for the rest of the grow. I worke the tall Mango into the screen and am curious to see how big it gets since I have never flowered a plant this big in my grow room. Not to worried about the other 2 small ones since they only need 1 screen slot per plant. I have half of my new veg room built and will have a pic update of that soon in the next few days. I was hoping to finish it today, but with redoing the hole flower room, i just couldnt find the time. Here's the Pics....


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I took some more pics with the lights off. It will be interesting the next few weeks to see how big the big one gets. To top it off I'm going out of town next week, so the person watching my room will actually have to do some screen training. I still am trying to figure out what the next batch will be. I'm thinking I might give the kush another go, just because I really like that herb. I've heard good things about mango, but have never smoked it. This will be my first fruit variety.


----------



## Twils (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to see you got all set back up there Integra. Sorry to hear about the loss again! That really blows. Good thing you still have the mama though!

Looks like your going to have quite a nice harvest there when they decide to go boom!

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

you cant tell in the pics, but the 2 on the left are 3 weeks into flower and already have bud growth. I'm just worried about the big one on the left. It already fills out most of the screen and its in its first dark period right now. That sucker might get huge. But I waned to see what I could do with a single plant vegged for 2 months. Mango is supposedly a big producer, so maybe I can still hit my previous weight.


----------



## Twils (Oct 22, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> you cant tell in the pics, but the 2 on the left are 3 weeks into flower and already have bud growth. I'm just worried about the big one on the left. It already fills out most of the screen and its in its first dark period right now. That sucker might get huge. But I waned to see what I could do with a single plant vegged for 2 months. Mango is supposedly a big producer, so maybe I can still hit my previous weight.


Bigger the better! Just have to get even more creative to manage all that height 

What size is your screen by the way? and what did you use to make it?

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

the screen in 3.5'x3'. I made it out of 1/2" pvc and 1"x2" plastic coated garden fence. I attached it with 8" white zip ties.


----------



## Twils (Oct 22, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> the screen in 3.5'x3'. I made it out of 1/2" pvc and 1"x2" plastic coated garden fence. I attached it with 8" white zip ties.


Right on thanks! I'm looking into constructing one for my next grow to really maximize the space I have.

I gotta spread some rep around but +rep when I can.

Burn on!


----------



## Lovin'JK (Oct 23, 2009)

Honestly, with a pic like this: what do you think you would have ended up yielding? 8 Plants correct? I just cant get over this yield it would have been! Was the scrog helpful?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 23, 2009)

It was only 5 plants in that pic. The scrog was not only helpful, but completely needed. My room is only 3'4" tall. The light is 8" and the tub is 5".So my lights can be a max height od 2'3", but generally need at least 4" between the light, so really just under 2' tall.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Integra, man, sorry to see the death of your girls (was just reading up on your journal!! damn) Anyway, back up ship shape in no time I see so good luck. I am with you on this, I killed my last headband clones overnight (they were 6 weeks old - boo!), just starting some new seeds now. 

Good luck with it!!!
DST


----------



## socalrippin (Oct 23, 2009)

i love how you put the whole grow in one post. i wish all grow journals were like that. all i can say is that if thats really your first grow you seriously have your head on straight. way to go brutha!


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn Integra, that sucks dude, but at least you've got some ladies ready to take their place

You sure it was the addition of the Cal-Mag? Seems odd that something as innocuous as that would produce that kind of a result.


----------



## Lovin'JK (Oct 23, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> It was only 5 plants in that pic. The scrog was not only helpful, but completely needed. My room is only 3'4" tall. The light is 8" and the tub is 5".So my lights can be a max height od 2'3", but generally need at least 4" between the light, so really just under 2' tall.


Yea I was over reading the journal and was looking at the grow space. Its amazing how you made that fit. What do you guestimate your yeild would have been?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Damn Integra, that sucks dude, but at least you've got some ladies ready to take their place
> 
> You sure it was the addition of the Cal-Mag? Seems odd that something as innocuous as that would produce that kind of a result.


I only assume. There is some sort of chemical reaction going on. I mixed up a small bucket batch with the calmag and bio root and within 2 days it was rancid with weird reddish brown shit floating in it. Without those being added it stays fine. So there has to be conflicting ingredients some where. Something acting as a catalyst. I still cant believe it killed an entire crop in under 24hrs. But live and learn.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lovin'JK said:


> Yea I was over reading the journal and was looking at the grow space. Its amazing how you made that fit. What do you guestimate your yeild would have been?


I estimate it would have been slightly more than the previous since it was a higher yielding strain and wasnt going through the problems the widow had. So anywhere between 10-14oz. And it was hard to fit all that shit into such a small space and still have room for me. But at the moment I am looking to split the rooms and move veg and clones into a room under construction in my closet ans use the whole current space as a flowering area. Looking to add another light and screen for an alternating continual grow with a screen kicking out every month. Will obviously do a big update when this becomes a reality. Veg room update coming soon. A little more done each day.


----------



## Progression (Oct 23, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Week 18 update.


Wow, dude. That thing is massive.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 23, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> I only assume. There is some sort of chemical reaction going on. I mixed up a small bucket batch with the calmag and bio root and within 2 days it was rancid with weird reddish brown shit floating in it. Without those being added it stays fine. So there has to be conflicting ingredients some where. Something acting as a catalyst. I still cant believe it killed an entire crop in under 24hrs. But live and learn.



i missed something but if you can tell me what happen i can prob help you out with the cal-mag theres a prob with it that they fail to tell any one pm me or something peace


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 23, 2009)

scribed.. ill post more after i read the pictures haha


----------



## cgr (Oct 24, 2009)

dude sweet im currently vegging a white widow along with a bubba kush and a super skunk seed which i ordered on line and was wondering what to expect this will help thks


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> i missed something but if you can tell me what happen i can prob help you out with the cal-mag theres a prob with it that they fail to tell any one pm me or something peace


Can you explain further?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2009)

lookin fucin great man !!! those are sum chunky buds u got!!!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 24, 2009)

thats actually a shot from the grow I just finished. Just updated from tragedy to ok.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 26, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Can you explain further?



the problem most people have with the botinacare cal-mag is,when you mix your nutrients. a lot of people do it a lot of people do it 100 different ways. the best way to do it really the only way,witch they fail to mention on the label when you mix your soup,change your res,or however you make your mix the very first thing that should go in your water,jug,res,tray,bucket,etc is the cal-mag. 

what happens if you put your stuff in in a different order,or you mix it bye a feeding chart/schedule and its 3rd. NO FUCK THAT FROM NOW ON CAL-MAG IS ALWAYS FIRST. always put your cal-mag in first if you dont and mix it with something thats already in there and its not stired/airated ggood it will turn to a white milky cloud and all,every single nutrient you put in is now junk.


try it and see for your self in like a big ass cup with like a 10 to 50ml of each of your nutes and put the cal-mag in 2nd,3rd,or4th and watch it turn to wastless milky junk!!!

THIS IS MH HUMBLE OPINION AND WHAT I HAVE SEEN AND DONE ON MY OWN. AND WHAT MY GUYS AT MY HYDRO STORE AND I CAME TO A CONCLUSION ON.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 26, 2009)

cool. I'll give that a try. It was going in almost last. and I stirred it. I add one at a time, stir for a few sec, and then add the next.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 26, 2009)

Amazing grow dude, There is so much information in here. I will be reading through again, thanks for sharing.


If this is really your first grow you did AWESOME! You must have followed that old saying, Study Twice, Grow once. 

Or wait, maybe i just made that up..........


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, it was definetly my first grow. It turned out great, but like every one had a ton of problems along the way. I did do a lot of research before i really got into things, but the funny part is, my room was built around my plants after they had been going for a couple of weeks. I tried to keep as much info in there as possible for people to be able to replicate my results. Like the saying. We'll have to see if it catches on.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2009)

Just lurking around your grow Interga checkin your pics and bringing some good vibes. DST


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 27, 2009)

DST said:


> Just lurking around your grow Interga checkin your pics and bringing some good vibes. DST


thanks. That's always appreciated. I am heading out on vacation tomorrow. Should have a couple of good updates once I get back.


----------



## Twils (Oct 27, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thanks. That's always appreciated. I am heading out on vacation tomorrow. Should have a couple of good updates once I get back.


Have a fun vacation my friend! Will be looking forward to that update!

How long will you be gone?

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 27, 2009)

From tonight till monday. Heading down to florida for some fun in the sun.


----------



## Twils (Oct 27, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> From tonight till monday. Heading down to florida for some fun in the sun.


I'm jealous! Have a fun trip my friend! Stay safe!

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tried an Expieriment with getting myself some herb down there with the obstacle of air travel. I will post a tut if it works. And its already lit, so burn on.


----------



## Twils (Oct 27, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Tried an Expieriment with getting myself some herb down there with the obstacle of air travel. I will post a tut if it works. And its already lit, so burn on.



Sounds good!

Burn on!


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 27, 2009)

yea dude just watcch that cal-mag


----------



## Trazzer (Oct 28, 2009)

AMAZING BRO!! I am gonna be doing 8 White Widows, a Big Bud and 2 NightShade in a 5x5 tent with co2, what is the cfm that your tank puts out and how often? or do you have a meter..


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Trazzer said:


> AMAZING BRO!! I am gonna be doing 8 White Widows, a Big Bud and 2 NightShade in a 5x5 tent with co2, what is the cfm that your tank puts out and how often? or do you have a meter..


I have mine hooked to a digital cycle timer for 7sec on 30min off set at 12 psi. I am planning on getting a setial co2 controller in the near future.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice Integra!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 2, 2009)

Just stopped by to cruse your journal again. 
Really nice, man. Hope you had a great vacation.
Lookin' forward to the Tut and update!

*Stoner Logic:*
_Air travel *+* Weed *=* Stress. ...and how does one cope with stress? Weed! ...It's simple math. Ha!_


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright guys, I'm back. I must say my room did well while I was gone. Pistils are showing on the mango already. On the sexing clone it took 3 weeks, but with this plant, only a week and a half. I was impressed and assume its from the plant being more mature than the barely rooted clone. My traveling marijuana adventure worked like a charm. So lets lay out what I did and why...
To start, nobody wants to try to bring herb on a plane. It's never a good Idea. I did some looking around and it seemed like the best answer was to mail it. I went with the USPS becase their packages are protected by federal law and cannot be opened without a search warrant with the exception of the recipiant. When you sign ate UPS, FedEx, ect. that signiture says that can open your package for any reason at any time if they feel like it. Not saying you cant send things through them, but thats why I didnt. Next, I took what I thought I would need for 5 days worth of herb and ground it up in my grinder. I then used a simple pocket rolling machine and rooled 5 joints. I had no intention of smoking jays, but it was the backup plan incase I couldnt find a pipe down in sunny Florida. I then placed the jays in a siplock sandwich bag, and then into another bag until they were sealed in 4 bags, which seemed to stop the smell from seaping out. I then placed the bag in the middle of a Maxum Issuse I had laying around. Then cling wrapped the magazine pretty thourghly and maked it with a Sharpie so I wold know if it was tampered with during transit. Then I placed it in a USPS Express next day air document envelope and sent it the day before I left so that I knew exactly when it would arrive. On a side note, you should be prepared with a bougus return address because on next day air they make you put one on the package and if you dont or refuse to it may raise suspicion. I used the local bong shops address as kind of a joke in case they decided to try to track the oragins. I wouldnt recommend a "fake" address since they are the post office and if it isnt a real address, they might become suspicious. So with all of that out of the way, when I dropped it off, they said it would be there between 3-5pm the next day. I hopped on my plane and checked into the hotel upon arrival, but had gotten there at 12pm. I was a little nervous, but I go bact to check with the desk at 4pm, and they had a package waiting for me. Brought it back to the room and all of the contents arrived untouched and I was set with my herb supply for the week. This isnt a 100% gaurunteed method, but it seems like 9/10 time your stuff will show up without any problems. I hope this helps any other traveling smokers in the future. It certainly helped me.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2009)

first off bad ass grow....I've been traveling by air for feck I can't remember....anyway, I have always just packed the girls in my checked bag....what if you don't have one?....check the one your carrying....in 37 years never failed....well they also haven't lost the baggage which could happen....also, now they sell the plastic lunch thermos, they are a tight as a frogs arse and just used it going to Miami....took Tina with me and she is on the stinky side...no problem bro....also have slipped in between two pairs of socks....it's uncomfortable and if she's stinky won't cut it....my two cents on that Integra....hope you had fun on the trip....yeah you did...hehehe


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 3, 2009)

i must spread more rep b4 giving yuo more so +rep for that cause thats a good idea for in-states traveling


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice story Intergra!! Glad it worked out for you. I use to take gear with me when flying back to the UK, but old age got the better of my paranoia. Of course I know people back there so it's not too much of a pain when visiting to get something.

ps. used your hash technique and ended up with a nice little lump (I think I got a bit to much plant matter in there, but it actually laid me out one night so quite happy - pics in my old journal - stop by my new journal, would be good to have you on board)

Peace,

DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice plan! I can't think of a time when we _didn't_ have herb on our person when we flew. I hate it. It's the one thing I dislike about flying. The one thing I can't change is my "look". And my "look" is suspicious by nature Ha! Paranoia has recently made an inconveniently long flight into what feels like 1-10 hours of waiting to get caught! 
I love your modus apparati, Integra!
Thanks mang!
Rep!

McFunk


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Update:
Flowering: Day 12
Temps: 80F
PPM's: 1100
Res Temp: 78F
PH: 6.0

OK. The new plant is doing well. I have never personally seen a plant flower so fast. I have buds forming, not just a couple of pisltils since day 8 for 12/12. I credit the 1.5 month veg time for this since the clone I sexed of my mango took 3 weeks to show pistils. There is a slight nutrient burn showing on the tips of the leaves, but nothing I'm to concerned with. This was from switching the plant from a faily light ved ppm of 600 to a full strenght flower ppm of 1200. I expect it to fade off as the flowering continues. If it doesnt, I will lower the ppms closer to 1000. The spider mites are still making their presencre know and I will be sparying again today. Little bastards are hard to get rid of, but I have successfully removed them from my Piss clone and will be cutting clones to regrow my mothers today and save myself the headache of trying to treat full size plants. These new mite free clones will be moved to my new veg room. More pics of that later today. It is still not done since I am wating on a 400w MH to put in there for the mothers once they mature, but it is fully ready for them at this point. Once this Mango finishes I will be tearing down the whole flowering room and reconfiguring it for 2 of my screen setups with a bleach wipe down and bug bomb preceeding that. Not a huge pic update since there isnt to much to look at yet, but more as the situation changes.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Really looking outstanding man.

Bummer 'bout the borg. 
I eyelooped some leaves last night and was surprised to find I wasn't rid of my arachni-reapers either. 

I think I'm gonna take a clue from you and reveg some clones from this grow. (3rd wk flwr) and start over.
Question for ya': 
I have one strain, Mendoberry,(Sativa prominent) that seems to either attract or has less resistance to, the mites. 
They're just riddled with damage.(hmm... maybe _introduced_ on these) AND their on opposite sides of the grow. While the other strains have very limited or no damage and only a few jerks around. 
Have you ever noticed anything like that?

Thanks for the update, man!

McFunk


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mites have Ideal conditions for breeding which are low humidity, and around an 80f temp. They also dislike wind and water. So all of these factors can affect how heavily they're concentrated. Usually plants with the least air circulation get the worst damage. Another helpful hint is to soak a rag or sponge with whatever mite control you are using and use it to physically wipe each and every leaf on the plant. this can take time but is well worth it. And since you dont want to spray any buds with anything since it has a high rate of leading to bud mold, it is the only option when flowering. It works better than spraying alone because you apply the miticide and at the same time wipe eggs and mites off of the plants themselves which does nothing but help in your battle against them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Really looking outstanding man.
> 
> Bummer 'bout the borg.
> I eyelooped some leaves last night and was surprised to find I wasn't rid of my arachni-reapers either.
> ...


McFunk, can't speak from experience, but breeders certainly claim that some strains are more mite resistant then others - NL #5 comes to mind, and I'm sure there are others.

Obviously, the hardier and healthier a plant is, the more mites it can tolerate, so that's clearly a factor as well.

EDIT: Check out this link for more info.........

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/38010-spider-mite-resistant-breeds.html


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Mites have Ideal conditions for breeding which are low humidity, and around an 80f temp. They also dislike wind and water. So all of these factors can affect how heavily they're concentrated. Usually plants with the least air circulation get the worst damage. Another helpful hint is to soak a rag or sponge with whatever mite control you are using and use it to physically wipe each and every leaf on the plant. this can take time but is well worth it. And since you dont want to spray any buds with anything since it has a high rate of leading to bud mold, it is the only option when flowering. It works better than spraying alone because you apply the miticide and at the same time wipe eggs and mites off of the plants themselves which does nothing but help in your battle against them. Hope this helps.


Firstly, welcome back buddy - glad to hear that your trip went well and you were well-stocked while down there 

Now, are you and Twils living together or are you two trading clones? Seems weird that you both got mites within days of each other..........but in all seriousness, that sucks dude 

Last thing - another indirect benefit of heavy CO2 enrichment is that mites/insects/etc. have a hard time living in that environment - I'd be lying if I said that wasn't a fairly big reason for me going that route.

Fucking hate bugs.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, Integra.
I think that'll be the plan for tonite. 

Bob Smith,
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Firstly, welcome back buddy - glad to hear that your trip went well and you were well-stocked while down there
> 
> Now, are you and Twils living together or are you two trading clones? Seems weird that you both got mites within days of each other..........but in all seriousness, that sucks dude
> 
> ...


I have actually had spider mites for about a month and been fighting them like crazy. It was documented in the journal, but I understand there is usually a lot to read so missing things is typical.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

My apologies man - just learned how to "subscribe" to threads (I'm an idiot, I know) a couple of days ago, so I've definitely been missing some stuff along the way.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dont worry about it, there are several things that could be done better as far as site layout and operation. My original Journal on TheGrowery.org has a much better layout where anywhere you post in is automatically subscribed and when you go to that thread, it automatically brings you to the new post without having to figure out that buttons existance as well. They also let you upload full size images, which is great for bud porn close ups. This and InternationalCannagraphic are actually the worst layouts I have seen for sites as far as ease of use and user control, but have the best content. So you cant have it all. If your interested in checking out that site, I can send you a link. It is a much smaller community but they are looking to grow.


----------



## Twils (Nov 4, 2009)

I blame my spider mites on those nasty women standing on the corner... wait never mind that's crabs!


In all seriousness, looking good there Integra, that Mango(?) is a beast!

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, Its B.C. Mango. It grows the tallest out of all my strains and is supposed to be a much better outdoor strain, but we'll see how it does in my setup. This is also my first fruit flavored strain, so I'm curious to see how it tastes and smells and also what I can get in weight from a single larger plant instead of several small ones. If this goes well, I will probly do 3 or 4 larger plants on the next run. Stay tuned to see how she progresses. I'm just wondering when my luck is going to run out with seeds. So far I have germinated 9 seeds(3fem,3bag, 3non-fem) and ended up with 100% females. I was actually hoping for a male to try some breeding with. I guess I'll just have to put that on the back burner until I'm lucky enough to get a male(I know that statement sounds retarded)


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 11, 2009)

Very Nice Man The White Widow Setup is my buddys Myne is a stealth grow right now chek it out in my SIG. My teggy Has A b20Vtec Type R head Fully Built Motor. Peace


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Update: Day 21(week 3)
PH:5.92
PPM:1050
Res Temp: 77F
Rm Temp: 79F
Humidity: 48%

Things are coming along well. It appears I have a slight N deficiency as well as Cal. I have added more to the nutrients when I changed the tub today. This is still the fastest I've ever seen my girls flower. This is usually what they look like at 5 weeks. I also added a 26w 10.0 UVB bulb above one section of the plant. I am hoping to see a noticeable increase in trichome production in this area. I have pretty high hopes since all high uv grows I've seen look frosty as hell. I cut a bunch of clones last night to re-grow my mothers in a spider mite free environment since it is too hard to try to get rid of them on full sized plants. I will try to put pics up of the new veg room tomorrow. Its still missing the 400w for my mothers when they're bigger, but hopefully I'll get that soon. If you have any questions or comments, feel free to leave them. Now...on with the bud porn!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Lookin' great, Integra!

Can't wait to see how far along ya' are NEXT week, man!

_P.S. I'm stealing your whole PVC SCRoG screen frame idea. It'll work perfect for what's in my head._

LOVE
McFunk


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 12, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Lookin' great, Integra!
> 
> Can't wait to see how far along ya' are NEXT week, man!
> 
> ...


Cool. Its about as cheap and easy as it gets. If you plan on doing a lot of work with pvc, a pcv cutter works wonders. no mess and the work like siscors. Hows your new cabinet coming along?


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Cool. Its about as cheap and easy as it gets. If you plan on doing a lot of work with pvc, a pcv cutter works wonders. no mess and the work like siscors.


...and light, too! I'm planning to give each plant(or row of 3)it's own screen now. Drill holes to string it w/fat clothesline and eventually plumb Co2 through the holes in the screen. 
Who know's maybe it'll actually work



Integra21 said:


> Hows your new cabinet coming along?


Not much actual physical progress. Made a couple proto 4x4 3~plant aero boxes yesterday to scale it together. Can't decide on a couple technicalities but getting closer, at least in plan. Ha! I still have to build a cloner. But that's all labor no brains thanks to abundant RIU experiences shared.






...I'll update my journal with plans sometime today man!

LOVE
*McFunk*


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 12, 2009)

McFunk said:


> ...and light, too! I'm planning to give each plant(or row of 3)it's own screen now. Drill holes to string it w/fat clothesline and eventually plumb Co2 through the holes in the screen.
> Who know's maybe it'll actually work
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Yeah, the light part is nice to. As far as Piping the co2 into the frame, I had the same thought for mine, but with a little of research I decided it was better to run it into the fan circulating in the room since co2 is heavier than air and it would be coming out at the very bottom of your buds and dropping to the floor. Better to feed it to a fan or above the plants in a seperate frame.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Cool. Yeah, the light part is nice to. As far as Piping the co2 into the frame, I had the same thought for mine, but with a little of research I decided it was better to run it into the fan circulating in the room since co2 is heavier than air and it would be coming out at the very bottom of your buds and dropping to the floor. Better to feed it to a fan or above the plants in a seperate frame.


That makes perfect sense. 
I'm in rethink mode.

Thanks!


----------



## Twils (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good Integra! Nice little flowers you got there!

Looks like that mango is filling that screen up nicely

Keep up the good work my friend!

Burn on!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to say, although this is the fastest I've ever seen a plant flower, it is also the least I've ever seen one stretch. I thought since it was over 3ft tall when I put it in, it was going to turn into a monster, and it didn't at all. Maybe an inch or 2 of stretch on a 3ft plant. Isn't that Kinda weird. Here the first shot is day one 12/12, and the next is day 21. Is there even any noticable growth from flower(strech wise)


----------



## Twils (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks like it kind of just started to pack on them flowers! Are those buds growing up towards that UVB more? or was it like that pre-uvb light?


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 14, 2009)

that was pre-uvb. I placed the bulb there because it was the densest cluster of buds and they look the best.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 14, 2009)

How are you liking that UVB light? Or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> How are you liking that UVB light? Or is it too early to tell?


Too early to tell. It's only been in there about 4 days. The next 3 weeks should tell the story though.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Update Day 26
Ph: 5.96
PPMs: 1050
Temp: 79F
ResTmp:77F
RH: 45%

I am now 26 days into flower and things are going well. The spider mites are still there and are semi under control. Still having problems getting the N dialed in right as you can see by the lighter green lower leaves. It is improving, but not like I'd like it to. My ph has been really cooperative over the last several weeks and I felt I needed to note that. Where ever I set it, it barely moves over several days. going from 5.95 to about 6.0 takes about 4 days. One thing I wonder about though is I usually have 5 more plants going and my ppms drop like mad. I would put 1100 ppm nutrients in and 2 days later, it would be below 800. now I put my nutrients at 1050 and they slowly climb. Is this a problem? Last res started out at 1050 and after a week made it up to 1200. I am starting to see a difference emerging from the uvb bulb. The ones directly under it are considerably further along in trichome production. Its not the they are more dense, but more so, the coverage is greater. More trichs on the fanleaves and to the tips of the smaller leaves. i actually took the time to crop these pics so you could see the trichs. So, On with the pics.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

No, the PPM rising isn't a "problem", per se, but it's something to take note of - if it's been continuously doing this and continues to do so, then your nutes are too strong.

My PPMs have been rising as well, but that's because so many of my plants are eensy weensy little guys right now and can't eat as much as they should.

Long story short, when you can nute your water and your PPMs stay the same for a reasonable length of time, you've found the correct strength to use (they're eating the nutes and drinking the water in the proper ratio).

Otherwise, buds are looking very nice.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Right, and thats was my initial thought. So I added water to dilute the solution. but then without the water level dropping, the ppms increase. Normally when plants drink the water level drops and ppms rise as a result. But in my case, the water level doesnt drop at all, and the ppm's rise. It did this on the last res, and I thought it was a fluke. But now twice in a row has me scrathing my head. The only reason I'm concerned is because I'll dilute it and within 4 days the ppms will be higher than the original ppms of the nutrient solution with the res topped off with nothing but water. My only though how this would not be negative is that it might be the beneficial micro orginisms multipling in number and my ppm picking up on that. Is this common in Organic DWC? Any organic hydro growers that can comment?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

hey bro im about to build a screen how big were your squares? 1 by 1 2by2 ?


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 19, 2009)

They are 1"x2". I picked up a roll of it from Home Depot and they call it garden fencing.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2009)

the shite's on fire bro...excellent....


----------



## heady yeti (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the buds duct taped to the coat hanger! Classic!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NLOverOntario (Nov 19, 2009)

Man that is amazing, I think im going to do almost exactly what you did with some feminized Opium. Props for a great job


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: Day 30(1month)
PH: 6.01
PPM's: 1130
ResTmp: 78F
RmTmp: 80F
Humidity: 40%

Been another good week for the Mango. Starting to bulk up nicely and getting frosty as hell. I changed the res last night, and for the first time the ppms dropped over night instead of raising. Went from 1130 down to 880. Pretty significant drop for a single plant in 12 hrs. Thats the kind of drop I'm used to with 6 plants in the tub. As a result the ph went a little out of control on the high side. When I woke up it was at 7.14, but I corrected it back down to 6.01 over a 4 our period, adding a little down every 30min or so. They are starting to get a little stink to them, but nothing crazy. I haven;t had really strong smell since I started and I credit that to the hydro setup. My buddy grows a lot of the same strains in soil and his shit smells like 10x stronger. Some would argue that's better, but for steathness, its would be nothing but harmful. I dont want people to read this and get the wrong idea. My herb smells srtong and fantastic, but you actually have to smell it. His you can smell through the jar, but I see that as a problem. But enough talking and on with the pics, any uestions or comments, feel free.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking super frosty man - great job.


----------



## Lexodus (Nov 24, 2009)

lol...this is the first and only thread i have opened since being on this site, and this happens to be my 1st post on the site as well. 

integra- thanks so much for taking the time and effort to make this thread!! 

i have just read through all 30 pages..
sux that you lost that crop man, huge bummer, but learned experience nonetheless

i have some VERY general questions if you dont mind taking the time to answer...
-how much do you estimate you have spent on all your equipment and nutes for this grow op?
-do you have a couple buddies that are helping you with the layout and construction??
-how long did it take you to set up your 'room'?
-on average, how much time do you spend tending to your plants and operation?


thanks again for the info and the time spent.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lexodus said:


> lol...this is the first and only thread i have opened since being on this site, and this happens to be my 1st post on the site as well.
> 
> integra- thanks so much for taking the time and effort to make this thread!!
> 
> ...


Hi there, and thanks for stopping by. Never mind answering questions so here we go...

1st I shopped around and got great prices and also didnt have to pay for my first genetics(White Widow) so the first run cost about $1200.00usd. 

2nd I had no help with the design or construction on this entire build except for hanging mylar&poly. I had one friend that grows in soil give me 3 WW seedlings and a 100w Metal Halide light. Put them in the crawl space and started researching various places like Jorge Cervantes and Greg Greens Grow Bibles and started reading on forums just like this. Kinda mixed the best of all that would work in my area into a little room. Building and improving as I went along.

3rd It has obviously been changed around alot over the 9 months I have been doing this and will still change dramatically in the near future. The initial setup took about 3 hours. I started by using insulating foam to seal all of the corners of the room. took 2 cans($10). Used a 10'x10" sheet of blk/wht poly($12) to cover the floor. Then used 1mil Mylar($50) on the walls and ceiling that I hung with a staple gun. Once they were all mounted used a couple of rolls of duct tape($15) to tape all of the seams(floors, corners, ceiling). Then moved on to hanging the 100w mh(free) which you can pick up at home depot for $70. After the light was hung, set up the plants underneath and made a trip to the local grow store and picked up the Technaflora Recipe for Succes kit($33) and put it to use using the mix at 25%&50%. Initial setup complete. After that it was all spread out with a couple of hours here and there making hydro tubs(($195for3GH Airpumps, $30 airstones, $10 airlines+fittings, $15 tubs, $20 hydrotron+3.5"net pots) and then adding the flower room($260 400w light+lumatek ballast+2bulbsmh&hps, $25 Scrog Screen, $20oscillating fan, $30 cool mist humidifier, $12 Thermometer/humidity, $90 Hanna PH pen, $40 squirel cage fan)

4th I spend about 10-20min at a time in there 3-5 times a day, but that much is not nessasary. 5 minutes 3 times a day is doable with one day spending 30min changing tubs and res. but harvest time has been at least a full 8hrs both times with cutting, trimming, hanging, and butter making.

Here's a couple of pics showing the rooms progression:



























































This timeline really shows how empty my screen is with only 1 plant. Hope you guys enjoyed this. Sorry for the huge post, but I just try to be overly thourgh sometime.


----------



## g0dsGift209 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well Integra, I stumbled across ur thread at 130 am this morning, and its now 328 am and im just done reading every thing. I have to give you mad props with ur grow. It is beyond astonishing. If i may suggest, I personally like use advanced nutes. I happened to stumble across a base called monkey juice. Its discontinued by advn nutes, but its one of the best ive used. Im vegging 4 now 3 weeks in and there a foot and looking great. (PICS SOON) Im using fluorescents for the veg and i would normally be switching to hps, but im trying this round with just fluorescents. I bought Bud Candy (advn nutes) for the flowering stage of my ladies. And im finishing them off with Final Phase (advn nutes) to flush last 10 days. My girls are in happy frog soil and im extremely impressed so far. No bugs AL great green with no discoloration what so ever. SMOKE ONE!


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Those were looking sweet!!!


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 25, 2009)

"This timeline really shows how empty my screen is with only 1 plant. Hope you guys enjoyed this. Sorry for the huge post, but I just try to be overly thourgh sometime."

I can't speak for all, but I thoroughly enjoyed that little executive summary.

Can't wait to see the screen filled again to its previous glory.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 25, 2009)

Great post Integra! 
Thanks for the update.

Inspirational as always, man.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

g0dsGift209 said:


> Well Integra, I stumbled across ur thread at 130 am this morning, and its now 328 am and im just done reading every thing. I have to give you mad props with ur grow. It is beyond astonishing. If i may suggest, I personally like use advanced nutes. I happened to stumble across a base called monkey juice. Its discontinued by advn nutes, but its one of the best ive used. Im vegging 4 now 3 weeks in and there a foot and looking great. (PICS SOON) Im using fluorescents for the veg and i would normally be switching to hps, but im trying this round with just fluorescents. I bought Bud Candy (advn nutes) for the flowering stage of my ladies. And im finishing them off with Final Phase (advn nutes) to flush last 10 days. My girls are in happy frog soil and im extremely impressed so far. No bugs AL great green with no discoloration what so ever. SMOKE ONE!


Thanks for stopping by and your a trooper for reading it all. Not an easy task. I have always been considering advanced nutrrients but there have been two things stopping me. 1, the grow store I go to doesnt sell them, and the one that does is an hour drive away, 2, I priced out and put together the set I wanted of their nutrients and its gona run me just over $700. I still intend on giving them a shot, but later down the road. Glad your having good luck with them, have read a lot of people nute burning their plants with them, probly not checking the ppm's after they mix it up. And consider one smoked.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Those were looking sweet!!!


Thanks alot. Hopefully it will look super sweet again soon. I am really looking forward to trying this Mango out, I have never had a fruity smoke before.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> "This timeline really shows how empty my screen is with only 1 plant. Hope you guys enjoyed this. Sorry for the huge post, but I just try to be overly thourgh sometime."
> 
> I can't speak for all, but I thoroughly enjoyed that little executive summary.
> 
> Can't wait to see the screen filled again to its previous glory.


Well, with any luck, It will exceed it's former glory, but only time will tell with that one. Glad you liked the timeline bob. Still anxiously waiting for your girls to show their colors.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Great post Integra!
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Inspirational as always, man.


Thanks Funk. Glad you dig it. And I feel your pain about the mites. The Plan for me is a complete tear down and rebuild when this mango finishes. Those little bastards have taken a toll on me. Caused me to loose 2 of my moms and have to try to get them back with the beans I got left. R.I.P. Blue Mystic and Mazar.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice time line of pics intergra, looking nice
Does the mango smell like mangoes at all yet?
Also in this pic (




) I like that drain you have on the right hand side. Where did you get it and what size is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice time line of pics intergra, looking nice
> Does the mango smell like mangoes at all yet?
> Also in this pic (
> 
> ...


The valve in the corner I picked up at the local grow shop for $2.50. It is ment for 1/2" tubing and requires a 7/8" hole to be drilled.
here's a link: http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=520


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, for got the begening. It doesn't smell like mangos at all. If you touch it it has that trademark fresh resin smell that has been pretty similar with all of my girls.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 26, 2009)

Like all the pics man keep up the good work


----------



## AcridLemons (Nov 26, 2009)

for a first time grow, WOW! looks like you did your research and it paid off bigtime!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. And research pays off. Spent more time doing that than building the room by a lot


----------



## McFunk (Nov 27, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks guys. And research pays off. Spent more time doing that than building the room by a lot


What's that they say? ...10% Inspiration, 10% Perspiration, 80% Preparation.
Somthin' like that.


----------



## skate4theherb (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow nice grow!! I cant wait for my hydro to look like that. The plants grow so fast but it seems like time goes on for ever! Oh i cant wait to have my own prize plant


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 1, 2009)

McFunk said:


> What's that they say? ...10% Inspiration, 10% Perspiration, 80% Preparation.
> Somthin' like that.


That sounds about right. "Keep on keepin on"_Joe Dirt._


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 1, 2009)

skate4theherb said:


> Wow nice grow!! I cant wait for my hydro to look like that. The plants grow so fast but it seems like time goes on for ever! Oh i cant wait to have my own prize plant


Its really just about finding a good nutrient mix for your girld and having an OK light. The rest just kind of does itself. But practice makes perfect, and I still havent gotten that just right yet. But with time, I'm sure I will. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## overzeal0us (Dec 10, 2009)

Dude you are a great grower, if this is your first grow you are a natural. Do you flush your plants right before you pick them? You should try not doing it see if that more chemically taste adds to the marketability of the weed, flushing it will make it taste more natural but may make it smell or taste weaker at the same time let me know. also try giving them fruity nutrients and see if that adds any fruity smell to the nugs also look into bushmasters as well.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't worry about details anymore...as long as the girls get to their graduation in decent shape, I'm assured a quality experience...hehehe


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 10, 2009)

overzeal0us said:


> Dude you are a great grower, if this is your first grow you are a natural. Do you flush your plants right before you pick them? You should try not doing it see if that more chemically taste adds to the marketability of the weed, flushing it will make it taste more natural but may make it smell or taste weaker at the same time let me know. also try giving them fruity nutrients and see if that adds any fruity smell to the nugs also look into bushmasters as well.


I always cut and dehydrate a couple of nugs before I harvest to make sure it's ready. And have smoked plenty of non-flushed weed. It makes it nothing but worse. Far more harsh, has a nasty chemical aftertaste, and the leftover burt bud turns black instead of white. All of this would be clues to anyone that it was improperly harvested. And good bud doesnt need marketability. i dont supply for a city. I just supply my household and and 2 medical patients.


----------



## giantart (Dec 10, 2009)

Duck Tape so funny - Bud? So right on the money! Bravisimo!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 14, 2009)

giantart said:


> Duck Tape so funny - Bud? So right on the money! Bravisimo!


thanks, now here are even more pics of what I can do with duct tape...


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok guy, sorry it has been a little since the last update. I've been busy designing and building a grow room for a buddy. On top of that I been working on the setup for my new flower room and basically did the same for my new veg room including finishing the build minus moving my 400w light room up there for my mothers. I will go into details on those in just a sec. The mango is 51 days into flower and doing well minus the spider mite damage thay are enduring. Sadly I didnt get to take very many pics, but here's a teaser of the update that will hopefully be up tomorrow.










So, well start next with my buddys room. He has an unfinished basement in less that ideal condition. We started by building a 1/2" pvc frame that was 12'wx6'dx5.5'h. We wrapped it with panda film and taped all the seams on both sides with white duct tape, going for a sealed room that will be co2 enriched shortly. Total tent cost $120. Then we hung his light, a 600w lumatek with a xtrasun reflector($270). We hung everything using screw in hooks($7). After the light was hung, we ran 6" insulated flex duct($35) from outside to the light, from the light to an 8" duct booster(free) and then out the other side of the tent. Where you see the lines holding up the duct on the left half is where the other 600w light will also go shortly. We attached all ducts with clamps and then wrapped in white duct tape($20). For looks and reflectiveness we also wrapped the duct work with panda film white side out(free). Next we made a 4'x4' scrog screen out of left over pvc and wire fencing I had laying around(free) and hung it below the light. We then built the dwc tub($200), and placed it under the screen. The tub in the pics was actually changed out tonight for a better one after I took the pics because when I got there, saw how much the sides were flexing outword, and said we had to fix that today. the new tub is slightly smaller and much sturdier($10). The tub is set for 6 plants, but I having him run only 4 for his first run. It is a 17gal hevy duty tub with six 5.5" air discs running off of 2 GH dual Diaphram air pumps. After all of this was in place, we ran the electrical, we had an outlet to run an extention cord to power the lights and fans, but had to add a seperate outlet on it's own breaker for the portable a/c. We simply added a box to the side of the breaker box and put it on its own 20a breaker in an empty slot. Once the power was up, pluged in all the fans and light and tested to make sure they were all working properly and wouldnt trip the breaker. Then we setup the portable a/c and ran the ducts so it wouldnt use room air to cool the compressor and the room would remain sealed for the co2. then were filled the tub and mixed 1/4 strenght nutrients(technaflora set) and dropped in 4 blue kush clones I cut 2 weeks ago. They are currently under a 600w plantmax mh conversion bulb to veg for 3 weeks and then we are switching it out for a hornilux eye enhanced spectrum bulb similar to a Son Agro. The roots are starting to get into their growth groove and I hoping to give you guys good updates on this in the near future. If you have any questions or want more details on the build, feel free to ask. I didnt want to ramble too much. With that being said, here's the pics...I also forgot to mention this whole room is hidden by a wall of cardboard boxes, not the best camo, not my idea either, but definetly better than nothing.





































When I wasn;t there working, I was up in my closet, building my veg room. I also made a 3/4"pvc frame and wrapped it in panda film. 6'Wx5'Dx8'H. I used pvc and the old shelves out of the back of the closed to make a table. It stands 3' tall. I plan to use the top for my 6 mothers I am regrowing, and set up for triple clone tubs underneath. When I get my new lights for my flower room, I will be moving that 400w light up top for the mothers. The clones have a 100w mh, and 4 43w 6500k cfl's. At the moment, the room is mite free and has my newly grown Piss mom ready to move to the top shelf. Over the next few weeks I will be germinating new Mango, Blue Mystic, and Mazar moms since I lost them all to mites and the clones died in my first ever organic cloning attempt. I will also be moving my Blue Kush clones up there shortly once I have confirmed they are spider mite free. Here are finally some pics that I promised forever ago....




































If you have any questions or comments reguarding this build or growing in general, feel free to ask. I try to to every thing I can to help others and spread the joy of growing. Hope you all enjoyed this update, and there will be another tomorrow with an actual flower update.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

Both you and your buddy's rooms are looking very sick, my friend 

BTW, to fix the "flexing" from water stress, a simple little frame of 2x4s works wonders........


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 15, 2009)

bad ass bro....


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Both you and your buddy's rooms are looking very sick, my friend
> 
> BTW, to fix the "flexing" from water stress, a simple little frame of 2x4s works wonders........


thats exactly what I told him, but he didnt want to do it and opted to get a heavy duty tub. But I was inspired by you bob. had a great sales pitch on how cheap and easy it was to do.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thats exactly what I told him, but he didnt want to do it and opted to get a heavy duty tub. But I was inspired by you bob. had a great sales pitch on how cheap and easy it was to do.


Lol, it's the one thing that I actually thought of which was useful; hey, one 1 of 100 ain't bad though, right? 

BTW, took some pics for you, posting them now.........


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 15, 2009)

sweet, on my way to check them out.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 16, 2009)

damn that's a nice little set up.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mango Day 54
Ph 5.87
ppm 915 
restemp 74F
RmTemp 75F
RH 30%

Ok were 54 days into flower. Almost all of the fan leaves have been lost to spider mites but the buds are still doing very well. I'd guess there's about a week or two left till harvest. Trichomes are going nuts and this stuff is super sticky, Despite this there is almost no smell in the grow room unless I shake the scroon. The old trend has continued where the ppms dont drop at all, but it still seems to like its envorinment. The mites are starting to worry me a bit more than normat since they have started eating on the bud leaves. I may harvest early if the damage increases much more. I dont really plan on giving any of this mite ridden Mango to any friends just cause it dont seem right. I have already cut a couple of samples and dehydrated them so I could see if the little basterds affect the smoke and it was fairly typical for weed cut and dried this way. The only real difference from when I did this with the widow, is even not flushed and dehydrated it had a citris tastes and an even stronger fruity after taste. almost sour. When I flush, I will use molasses water for the first 3 days and ro water for the last 4. and now onto the bud porn...


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn, I need to get me an HD camera - looking frosty, my good friend


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Its just a regular 8mp sony. It more has to do with knowing the tricks of the trade, and taking a whole lot of pics. the last couple of close-ups were through a magnifying glass, which is a major pain to get to focus. I took about 30 pics through it and 3 were in focus.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Its just a regular 8mp sony. It more has to do with knowing the tricks of the trade, and taking a whole lot of pics. the last couple of close-ups were through a magnifying glass, which is a major pain to get to focus. I took about 30 pics through it and 3 were in focus.


Damn, that's a great fucking idea kiss-ass
Was actually looking at HD cameras online, but getting a magnifying glass will be much, much cheaper 

Also, took your advice (for this harvest, anyways) and setup a net in there - will take and post pics shortly, seems like it'll be a reasonable band-aid for my height issues this go-round.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, it was a good camera when we got it 3 years ago, but by todays standards, not so much.Glad you're doing something to maintain those girls. You never know, you might enjoy training them, but only time will tell. just remember, internal breaks can be beneficial if they happen, but if you can see the inside of the stem, thats no good. will be interesting to see how it goes for you. The initial height shouldnt be a problem since my Mango was almost 4ft tall and I laid it down to be under 18in.


----------



## SIV3L (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice setups ! Looking good.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 19, 2009)

SIV3L said:


> Nice setups ! Looking good.


Thanks. I try to keep them very professional. mainly because cleanlyness is one of the most important things right after security.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn them buds are lookin really frosty good job keep it up


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Damn them buds are lookin really frosty good job keep it up


thanks. I will, cant wait to get the next set going. I have done semi-early harvests so far, about 10%amber, but this one Im gona let it go till 50%. I enjoy the more awake head high, but its been a while since I've felt some killer couchlock.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thanks. I will, cant wait to get the next set going. I have done semi-early harvests so far, about 10%amber, but this one Im gona let it go till 50%. I enjoy the more awake head high, but its been a while since I've felt some killer couchlock.


yea iam the same i love the awake speedy high but every now and again i like the couchlock as well hahahhaha


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 21, 2009)

have to read this post later


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 21, 2009)

make sure you got some time set aside. Lots of reading, but it helps that there's tons of pics.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 26, 2009)

great looking buds ... +rep


----------



## socalrican (Dec 27, 2009)

Great looking plants and setups ! +rep!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 28, 2009)

socalrican said:


> Great looking plants and setups ! +rep!


thanks, glad you like it. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> thanks, glad you like it. Any questions, feel free to ask.


Hey just finished reading all your posts and i have a few ?'s 
1. How much did you end up getting off that outdoor piss or did it all have bud rot problems?

2. How much did your electric bill go up? 

3. Do you feel its necessary to supplement co2 if you have good ventilation?

4.When do you plan on chopping down that mango? My dude had some mango a while back and i picked up an 8th from him, (it looked exactly like you buds btw) and i would have to say it was the best tasting ive ever had!!!! Also i would like to see how well the one plant harvest stacks up to the last one you had! Its looking good from what i see


Any way thanks for your time and all the detail you've put in these posts!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 28, 2009)

Medical MJ Cures Cancer said:


> Hey just finished reading all your posts and i have a few ?'s
> 1. How much did you end up getting off that outdoor piss or did it all have bud rot problems?
> 
> 2. How much did your electric bill go up?
> ...


1. The total yield on the outdoor Piss was around 9oz, but 2oz of that had bud mold.

2.My electric bill went up about $50 a month?

3.Co2 is almost never nessasary, but it is certainly beneficial it you have a means of doing it. the poorer your intake of fresh air into the room, the more it will help, and if your doing a full sealed room and enriching to 1500ppm, it will help speed up the growth of your girls. 

4. Mango is getting chopped down in about a week to 10 days. I have cut all my other plants a little early(10%amber) because I enjoy the more awake head high, but I'm letting this one go till 50% amber. Looking for a nice heavy stone, just for variety sake. Glad you like Mango, i have tried a few buds that I dehydrate, and they are getting pretty good, and I've found through expierience, that if its good out of the dehydrator, its amazing when dried and cured properly. I will be starting my flush about mid week this week. Doing a 7 day flush(all you need with hydro), the first 3 days will be with molasses water and the last 4 days will be with strait ro water.


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> 1. The total yield on the outdoor Piss was around 9oz, but 2oz of that had bud mold.
> 
> Yeah i figured it'd be up there they looked like what my older buddies dad grows he grows for personal and grows bout 10 a year and just smokes on it all year ahah
> 
> ...


Yea the only other way I've heard is put it in a tupper ware container with a dry paper towel on the bottom and a wet on the top and put it in the microwave on the lowest setting for one miniute at a time taking it out in between and letting it sit on another dry paper towel till it cools then repeat. If the buds small it should only take a couple of times and it seems to keep some of the taste. I've done it a few times in emergancy situations where the plants needed harvested due to stuff like your bug problem and like bud rot and shit and helped me tell in a few mins 

But anyway what do you have going in to your new room and whens that gonna be finished im thinking about a 600w for a buddys set up on a track cuz hes got a long narrow space kinda like yours


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 28, 2009)

Medical MJ Cures Cancer said:


> Yea the only other way I've heard is put it in a tupper ware container with a dry paper towel on the bottom and a wet on the top and put it in the microwave on the lowest setting for one miniute at a time taking it out in between and letting it sit on another dry paper towel till it cools then repeat. If the buds small it should only take a couple of times and it seems to keep some of the taste. I've done it a few times in emergancy situations where the plants needed harvested due to stuff like your bug problem and like bud rot and shit and helped me tell in a few mins
> 
> But anyway what do you have going in to your new room and whens that gonna be finished im thinking about a 600w for a buddys set up on a track cuz hes got a long narrow space kinda like yours


yeah, i've heard about the microwave before. i use the dehydrator because ihad it laying around. i run it at 105F for 24 hours.the new setup is going to be essentially double what ialready have with upgrades of using dual 600w lights and running a c02 generator on a controller.


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 6, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> yeah, i've heard about the microwave before. i use the dehydrator because ihad it laying around. i run it at 105F for 24 hours.the new setup is going to be essentially double what ialready have with upgrades of using dual 600w lights and running a c02 generator on a controller.


Hey what up havn't heard from you in a while hows that mango doing?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 6, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> yeah, i've heard about the microwave before. i use the dehydrator because ihad it laying around. i run it at 105F for 24 hours.the new setup is going to be essentially double what ialready have with upgrades of using dual 600w lights and running a c02 generator on a controller.


That should be an awesome setup bro, can't wait to see it when its all finished up


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Intega, All the best for 2010. Good work on your new builds, looks like an Apple Mac grow room! Shame you got mites on that Mango, I have got 2 little mangos that I put out from seed a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully one of them will be a girly. Been busy today adding a MH to my HPS so looking forward to seeing what that does. I am still in vegg so some time to go yet. Thinking of switching over in a week or so. Did I read correctly that you are going up too 600 in your flower room, or was that you buddies build. We have a 600 Club going if you care to join us on that thread.

Peace and happy growing bru,

DST


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! This is one of the best grow journals I've ever seen. VERY WELL PUT TOGETHER! Thank you, for this post. +rep.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Medical MJ Cures Cancer said:


> Hey what up havn't heard from you in a while hows that mango doing?


Yeah, been really busy the last couple of weeks. I am currently on the second day of flushing and will be harvesting on tuesday. I am flushing with molasses water for the first 4 days, and doing strait ro water for the last 3. The buds havent grown much and my camera is out for repair so no pics yet. Hopefully I will get it back before harvest because I am hesitant to take them with my phone because I dont want to upload geotagged pics, kind of a security risk. But I'll figure something out so you guys can at least see the chopp photos.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 6, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> That should be an awesome setup bro, can't wait to see it when its all finished up


You and me both. I waiting on a check to get it all going, but it should be here any time.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Intega, All the best for 2010. Good work on your new builds, looks like an Apple Mac grow room! Shame you got mites on that Mango, I have got 2 little mangos that I put out from seed a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully one of them will be a girly. Been busy today adding a MH to my HPS so looking forward to seeing what that does. I am still in vegg so some time to go yet. Thinking of switching over in a week or so. Did I read correctly that you are going up too 600 in your flower room, or was that you buddies build. We have a 600 Club going if you care to join us on that thread.
> 
> Peace and happy growing bru,
> 
> DST


If your mango is anything like mine, your going to love it. Frostier than my widow. And yes you read correctly, I looking to go from a single 400w to dual 600w's and my buddy's is going to be the same. As soon as I get the lights up, I'll start posting in the 600w club. Thanks for the invite, glad you guys started one up, I was going to if no one had by the time mine was set up.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Wow! This is one of the best grow journals I've ever seen. VERY WELL PUT TOGETHER! Thank you, for this post. +rep.


Glad you like it, and there will be more to come. As soon as this Mango finishes up, I have 4 Blue Kush clones going in, and hopefully I wont kill them this time.


----------



## cazador (Jan 16, 2010)

Integra - I followed you over from Bobs grow. Just got through your first page and I like what I see very much and would have liked to have checked it out sooner hope it's not to late.
rep+ for all the good work and the help I've seen you giving. I'm subscribing.... I'll be back when I catch up. I'm a slow reader.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool, take your time. There is a lot of word, but there is even more pics. If you make it all the way though, you wont be disappointed.And its not to late. I dont start new journals, I just keep an ongoing one. About to have a huge update within the next week that will show all of the changes in great detail. I'm supposed to get my camera back on monday, so that will help. Sucks its been gone for a month, didnt get any harvest pics or construction shots so far. But I'll make up for that when I get it back, cause lets face it, everyone loves pics, thats the only reason most people come back to a thread. To sum things up, Im glad to have you on board. seems like you really try to help when you can, and thats what these communities are all about. Glad you could try to help bob out, since i always try to give him some options, but have been so busy these last few days.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mini Update-

On monday, the 11th, I harvested my Mango. By far, was my saddest harvest so far. The mites had eaten anything that resembled a fan leaf within the first 4 weeks of flower. I feel this greatly effected my harvest. I also switched from the foxfarm trio back to my Technaflora set halfway through flower since even with a pump, the solids would settle and seriously damage the roots on the bottom of the tub. It seemed like the plant took weeks to recover from this and also affected my harvest. To top all of that off, as a lesson to all of the new kids, it seems if your plants loose every fan leaf on them, they cant handle full strength flower nutes. Looking back, that should have been obvious, but it wasnt. I has them at 1100ppm's for weeks and the ppm's wouldnt drop at all untull i got the pps to 800 or below. I feel like this also effected the harvest. all of that being said, the plants were fully dry as of yesterday(friday). The final weight came out to 47g's. The smell now, without curing, is fantastic. Supre friuty. not really a specific fruit smell, but more like fruit salad. Everyone who took a wiff, face lit up and said they had never smelled weed that smelled that good, I agree with them. And since they just went into jars today, I can only see it getting better. The taste is a different story. It does taste good, even though it hsnt cured yet. It is only disappointing because it doesnt taste like it smells or even like fruit at all. It is a very earthy taste and thats the only word I have to describe it. I have never tasted anything even close to it in my 27 years of life, and have no way of comparing it to something. Hopefully it will get more a a fruity flavor from curing. So under the circumstances, I am very plased that I still got some killer herb, despite all of the problems. Forgot to mention that the smoke is a very stron high/stoned mix that is pretty balanced. Gives you a soaring head high with an almost equal body buzz, no drowsyness though. The high lasts for about 3 hours.

On to the new stuff. Anyone familiar with my thread has a basic idea of my equipment. Well, over the last week, all of it has changed. I have upgraded from my 430w Agro to dual 600w's. Went with the Lumatek dual 600w dimmable running Ushio Opti Red's in SuperSun2 reflectors. Also changed out the constant intake for a sealed room. I added a 12,000btu portable ac that has dual hose so it wont suck out my co2. It is also a 12,000btu heater, dehumidifier, and air ionizer, which the plants have always loved and helps with the smell. I also changed out the squirel cage fan I had on my light for a 6" can fan, and put it on a controller, since 250cfm seemed excessive for my 10ft duct run. Kept my dwc tubs the same, but now there is 2 of them. The plan is to stager the flower by 1 month and have a harvest from 1 light roughly every month. Liked the idea of a constant supply more than a bulk kick every 2 months. I also changed from my bottled co2 on a timmer to a Hydrogen MiniGen that I will we water cooling with drain to waste tap water, and it is being controlled by a Setinel CPPM1 CO2 controller. Will be nice to see how my setup does with dialed in co2, instead of random bursts that got diluted quickly by the constant intake. Another product I'm putting to the test now is Lightning film. I normally use regular mylar around the plants, but it is thin and rips easily and is a bitch to keep clean. The new stuff is almost as thick as a tarp and is supposed to be completely washable. also has groves in it like a reflector, so it might have better light distibutiuon, but hot spots were never a problem for me. My old screen was 3'x3', the new one will be 3.5'x8'. Still have to build it and hang the lights and fans, but that will all be done by the upcomming weekend hopefully. Thats about it for the upgrades. For anyone who didnt know, my camera has been at the shop for a month, but I'm suposed to get it back tomorrow. Once the room is finished, I will do a big update on all of these upgades at work. I am going to be running Blue Kush under both lights this round, since I lost my Mango, Blue Mystic, and Mazar mom's to the basterd mites. I am currently regowing new ones from seeds in my new veg room. So bear with me guys, I hate having an update with no pics, its not my style. But I'll try to make up for it with a badass update within the next week. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to ask or post.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 24, 2010)

And finally, the much anticipated udate after the rooms update. Been working hard for 2 week now. Completely stripped the room bare. Sprayed the whole place down with organicide and then an hour later with 1:4 ratio of bleach water. Rewrapped the whole room in panda film, then did around the screen in Lightning film. Put in a 12,000btu portable dual house ac/heater. Havent had to use it yet. Installed a Hydrogen miniGen and water cooled it with drain to waste, and hung the 2 600w's with a 6" canfan and used SuperSun 2 reflectors hooked to a dual 600w lumatek balast. Running the same dwc tubs I have always, but now there is 2. Just Put in the 3 larger Blue Kush clones I had into the left side of the screen and in the next few days, I will be putting 6 small Blue Kush clones in the right. The Screen is 3'x8'. Any questions about the build, feel free to ask, and now onto the goods.....

Blue Kush: Day 1
Rm Temp: 84F
Res Temp: 75F
RH: 37%
CO2PPM: 1500
Nute PPM: 1080
PH: 5.95


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow... I can't believe I just read 18 pages of a journal...

Best journal ever! seriously. Impressed. 

Your ability to document and detail is what more people on this site need to note. I like your style. 

And in regards to what brought me here from the 400w club. I think I will be doing 2 under each light. The question now remains whether I do 2 different varieties (Great white shark and Kings Kush) or just one or the other... 

any input?

They look to be about the same in height... but uniformity- as you can note is great.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Wow... I can't believe I just read 18 pages of a journal...
> 
> Best journal ever! seriously. Impressed.
> 
> ...


Well, 2 strains can be nice for the variety, but may have different nutritional needs. As long as they're not in a shared dwc tub like mine, i will be fine as long as you can tend to their different needs if needed. I plan on running the same strains this first go in the new setup, but the next round will be a 50/50 mix of 2 strains at a time(1per light)


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright, saw you in a couple other threads I'm subscribed to, and had to come see what's up. Nice job on your room there! I was just thinking, though we know what all that stuff is for, how much it looks like something out of a sci-fi movie. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

What's up integra. Holy Shit man... you have such a bad ass setup. I'm in love. I must confess I only read from the mini update on... so I'll have to catch up later, but I'm so down with the new room. Did you win the lottery or something? I want all that stuff for next round.

Anyways... I'll be around now... hope that's ok. Looking forward to actually looking at your journal now.

Thanks for the heads up over on wonders thread. I never would have made it here otherwise.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 25, 2010)

Sick new setup, kiddo - need to keep me updated with how that Hydrogen works out for you.

Also, assuming you're running propane tanks, or did you tap into the natural gas line?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Alright, saw you in a couple other threads I'm subscribed to, and had to come see what's up. Nice job on your room there! I was just thinking, though we know what all that stuff is for, how much it looks like something out of a sci-fi movie. lol


Yeah, funny how people might react who dont know what that stuff is all about. It my own personal Marijuana Laboratory. Thanks for stopping in, I think this show is gona start to get pretty good.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> What's up integra. Holy Shit man... you have such a bad ass setup. I'm in love. I must confess I only read from the mini update on... so I'll have to catch up later, but I'm so down with the new room. Did you win the lottery or something? I want all that stuff for next round.
> 
> Anyways... I'll be around now... hope that's ok. Looking forward to actually looking at your journal now.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up over on wonders thread. I never would have made it here otherwise.


Hey jig, glad you found your way here. I have been watching your room for a couple of weeks, and Been lovin it, so no I guess its my turn to return the favor. Didnt win the lotto, just had a good tax return. The whole upgrade cost $3100.00, which is definetly some cash, but not that much considering what I upgraded to. If you find the time to make it through the rest, people seem to always enjoy it, there are a ton of pics and details on how the room has evolved.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Sick new setup, kiddo - need to keep me updated with how that Hydrogen works out for you.
> 
> Also, assuming you're running propane tanks, or did you tap into the natural gas line?


Yeah, Running propane. I am wondering already though if I should have ordered the regular hydrogen, the mini is nice, but it takes about 4 min. for the initial fill, and kicks on every couple of minutes. Almost seems like it is struggling to keep up in my little room. But I might have an air leak I need to fix, because once it turns off, it drops from 1500 to 1400 in about 1-2 minutes. I'll keep you updated on what i figure out. otherwise it does run completly cool, i was actually impressed by that.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 25, 2010)

Hell yea i like it, nice setup! im sub'd too dood!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice setup man! Looks real good. What are those "manifolds" on the edge of the resavoir? air, water? Looks clean. I got to SCROG it out sometime......


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Nice setup man! Looks real good. What are those "manifolds" on the edge of the resavoir? air, water? Looks clean. I got to SCROG it out sometime......


I think your talking about the drain valve on the front right corner? It just a open and close ball valve that I use to drain and fill my tubs. There is also one on the back opposite corner so if I figure out a seperate res I can use, I can set it up for recirculating with a chiller. But I still want to try my poor man's chiller out first which is simply buying a mini-fridge and placing the air pumps in it and wrapping the air lines with pipe insulation till they reach the tub. Now Im not expecting a miracle from that, but if I can just get the res temps down 5-7F, it will be well worth it. And thanks for the compliments. I try to keep the setup as clean as possible, just because I like to sit in there a lot, and it would bug the crap out of me if it looked like I threw it together over night. I'm still fairly confident that I could tear the whole room down in 20 min, if I had to.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> And finally, the much anticipated udate after the rooms update. Been working hard for 2 week now. Completely stripped the room bare. Sprayed the whole place down with organicide and then an hour later with 1:4 ratio of bleach water. Rewrapped the whole room in panda film, then did around the screen in Lightning film. Put in a 12,000btu portable dual house ac/heater. Havent had to use it yet. Installed a Hydrogen miniGen and water cooled it with drain to waste, and hung the 2 600w's with a 6" canfan and used SuperSun 2 reflectors hooked to a dual 600w lumatek balast. Running the same dwc tubs I have always, but now there is 2. Just Put in the 3 larger Blue Kush clones I had into the left side of the screen and in the next few days, I will be putting 6 small Blue Kush clones in the right. The Screen is 3'x8'. Any questions about the build, feel free to ask, and now onto the goods.....
> 
> Blue Kush: Day 1
> Rm Temp: 84F
> ...


Now that is a badass setup dude, really great work
Clean and organized just the way it should be
Those super sun 2 reflectors are nice as hell, I was looking at them a while back
I don't know what type of airstones you are using but I recently picked up a micro pore diffuser and let me tell you they are nice as shit
They are much more sturdier than a regular air stone and will supposedly last forever. The bubbling is super fine too, really small bubbles
If you have anymore money to spend I would def look into these, here is a link: http://www.wormsway.com/results.aspx?t=prod&search=micro pore&cat=all&AC=1


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 27, 2010)

yo integra nice new set up !!!!+rep


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 27, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Now that is a badass setup dude, really great work
> Clean and organized just the way it should be
> Those super sun 2 reflectors are nice as hell, I was looking at them a while back
> I don't know what type of airstones you are using but I recently picked up a micro pore diffuser and let me tell you they are nice as shit
> ...


Thanks tom. I defietly like the reflectors. Just simple things make them so nice like the angled reflector at the ends but more so that the glass is attached to a metal frame and that the fram is hinged so cleaning the glass and bulb changes are as simple as it gets. didn't even know that when I ordered them. Those air stones are nice, I have been looking at them for a while, they were in the original budget, but when I started adding all of the things I forgot I needed for the rebuild, they got cut with a few others, leave in ph/pph meters for example. I'm sure I will add both somewhere in the near future when some cash gets freed up.


----------



## majikninja (Jan 28, 2010)

hey teg, new setup is really nice.. you still got all those other strains from before, like the White Widow and the mango? how did you like those and have you tried this strain? by like i mean the growing and the smoke too..


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

majikninja said:


> hey teg, new setup is really nice.. you still got all those other strains from before, like the White Widow and the mango? how did you like those and have you tried this strain? by like i mean the growing and the smoke too..


Thanks, I think it's pretty nice too. I do still have all of the strains in one form or another. At the moment, Piss is the only full size mother I have. I am currently growing new moms from clones of the Blue Kush and White Widow. Poped freash beans of the Mango, Blue Mystic and Mazar, but only the Mango survived.Going to wait till the flower room is a few weeks in and try again on the Mazar and Blue Mystic. As far as the smoke goes, the Mango is great. Over the last week or so, it has lost a little bit of its fruity smell and is taking on more of a weed smell, and has a nice balance of stone and high and still has a taste I still cant quite describe. Very unique. The outdoor Piss was great. Somewhat of a legend with me and my friends. I have smoked the Blue Kush before and it is some of the best weed I have ever smoked, but Have not successfully grown it yet, but all of that is going to be fixed in a couple of months. Still really want to get the few new strains I've had piced out for a while, but spent all of my money upgrading the room. If I can get them sexed and ready in time, the next round will be Mango and Mazar, but only time will tell.


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds great integra im scribed!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

socialsmoker said:


> sounds great integra im scribed!!!


Always great to have another on board. I will try to put an update up later with the veg room. Hopefully the other clones will be in flower by monday.


----------



## hightyde27 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's one sexy effin grow. How was the bud density?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Density varried. Mango was fairly dense, but not as dense as the widow. With these new 600's, hoping for real dense.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Integra, once again very impressed.

You seem to have thought of everything this round. I hadnt seed the Hydrogen miniGen before. Sounds like although it takes a few minutes to get going its doing the job just fine. Very nice man. When the ppms drop frow 1500 to 1400 right away had you considered the fact CO2 is heaver than air and placement of your meter may have something to do with it?

I've seen those dual ballasts. Im considering one myself but I dont like the fact that if I had problems with it both lights are out. Looks like about a 20% savings vs. buying two though. BTW, do you notice any static on your phone or trouble with satilite signal (like direct tv) while its on? I hear they fixed that on the new ones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope you dont mind all my questions, its just that you just did what I been wanting to do. 
The CO2 in such a small area. Whats your cubic footage and cycle?

I found with my thermostat set at 86° My cab kept exhausting the co2.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Integra, once again very impressed.
> 
> You seem to have thought of everything this round. I hadnt seed the Hydrogen miniGen before. Sounds like although it takes a few minutes to get going its doing the job just fine. Very nice man. When the ppms drop frow 1500 to 1400 right away had you considered the fact CO2 is heaver than air and placement of your meter may have something to do with it?
> 
> I've seen those dual ballasts. Im considering one myself but I dont like the fact that if I had problems with it both lights are out. Looks like about a 20% savings vs. buying two though. BTW, do you notice any static on your phone or trouble with satilite signal (like direct tv) while its on? I hear they fixed that on the new ones.


Here we go, 
The co2 ppms shouldnt drop like they do just because the room is sealed and there are 3 decent sized fans moving the air around so the co2 doesnt settle. One of which is directly under the MiniGen. So its getting sucked out somehow. I suspect my dual hose ac. The minigen is also brand new, just came out like a month ago, so not many people have seen it. I does get the job done, but runs almost continuously during lights on. I was worried the propane would run out fast, but it has been on since Sunday and still going strong. 
As far as the ballast, I had the same concerns originally, but as soon as I get the exta cash, I'm going to buy a backup ballast, which is never a bad idea. I get no interfence at all with anything at my house, but I have cable, not dish. But one thing to keep in mind with the dual is it only comes in 240v, so you'll need an outlet and a timmer for that. Its not hard to wire if you have open slots in your breeaker box and is fairly cheap($20). The 240v ones are also supposed to be up to 20% more efficient than the standard 120v.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I hope you dont mind all my questions, its just that you just did what I been wanting to do.
> The CO2 in such a small area. Whats your cubic footage and cycle?
> 
> I found with my thermostat set at 86° My cab kept exhausting the co2.


To pull of the co2, you really need to be able to seal your room(cab). I did this by installing a dual hose ac, which isnt supposed to suck out all of the co2, but it might be doing it anyway. There are options that would work for you, but will cost some $$$. Setinel for example has a co2 controller and an environmental controller that can be set to raise co2, but when the exhaust fan kicks on, it turns off the co2, and then resumes it when the fan turns off. But you would have to find a way to keep it from kicking on so much. Best guess would probly be aircooling the light on its own and having a seperate exhaust fan. If it still comes on all of the time, maybe adding IceBoxed to your lights. But when you had your setup on before, did you have the light always cooled and a seperate exhaust fan, or just the exhaust hooked to the light and it came on all the time because the light heat wasnt being removed? That might solve your problem right there.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 29, 2010)

good fukin idea integra!! props on that (idea) set-up~!


----------



## letsGOburn1 (Jan 29, 2010)

dude thats a pretty nice crop ill share mine as soon as i figure out how 2 post! but 33 Gs really? i had about 8 ww plants croped at about 157Gs well for your first go around you did a really fantastic job!! MAD PROPS its a full time job!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

letsGOburn1 said:


> dude thats a pretty nice crop ill share mine as soon as i figure out how 2 post! but 33 Gs really? i had about 8 ww plants croped at about 157Gs well for your first go around you did a really fantastic job!! MAD PROPS its a full time job!!


You didnt make it through the whole journal, did you? That was technically 3 grow and was just an expiriment to see what I could get with one plant. It was riddled with mites and had other health issues. Look back to the actual first one, White Widow=9.75oz. Then a kush set that died on me, then the test mango, and now revamped room running blue kush. Im pretty sure I will get a better weight this round than with the mango, but you never know. Sometime shit just happens. If any of the above interests you, feel free to look back through the whole journal, tons of info and pics, just to entice you a little, here's a shot of the white widow a week before chop.....


----------



## cazador (Jan 29, 2010)

Great journal bro! very well done. +rep

I guess I need to spread the love around. Wouldn't let me rep you again.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 30, 2010)

cazador said:


> Great journal bro! very well done. +rep
> 
> I guess I need to spread the love around. Wouldn't let me rep you again.


Thanks alot Cazador. Glad you liked it. Time to burn one and check on the girls.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> So its getting sucked out somehow. I suspect my dual hose ac. The minigen is also brand new, just came out like a month ago, so not many people have seen it.
> 
> As far as the ballast, I had the same concerns originally, but as soon as I get the exta cash, I'm going to buy a backup ballast, which is never a bad idea. I get no interfence at all with anything at my house, but I have cable, not dish. But one thing to keep in mind with the dual is it only comes in 240v, so you'll need an outlet and a timmer for that. Its not hard to wire if you have open slots in your breeaker box and is fairly cheap($20). The 240v ones are also supposed to be up to 20% more efficient than the standard 120v.


Yea, sounds like a leak alright. I assume you are hooked up to a 5gal propane bottle. I would like to know how long it lasts.
This dual hose ac is new to me also. Gonna check that out.

I didnt know the dual 600 only came in 240v I was looking at the 250w and I thought it was 110v I will have to look again. 
I have a friend who has Direct tv and wanted to know.

Thanks for the info bud, I'll be hanging around.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 30, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, sounds like a leak alright. I assume you are hooked up to a 5gal propane bottle. I would like to know how long it lasts.
> This dual hose ac is new to me also. Gonna check that out.
> 
> I didnt know the dual 600 only came in 240v I was looking at the 250w and I thought it was 110v I will have to look again.
> ...


I think the dual 250w comes in 120v. But as far as your co2, did you have the light cooled and a seperate exhaust, or just the exhaust hooked to the light?


----------



## hightyde27 (Jan 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Density varried. Mango was fairly dense, but not as dense as the widow. With these new 600's, hoping for real dense.


With what you know now would you have waited a couple of weeks to save for 6oo's off the bat or would you have done it the same and still gone with the 400?
Reason i ask is I'm about to start a test grow with a 400wHPS I came across. Trouble is, if I wait a few weeks i can go with a 600...
I figure I can start and veg with the 400 and hope I get the 600 in time...


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 30, 2010)

hightyde27 said:


> With what you know now would you have waited a couple of weeks to save for 6oo's off the bat or would you have done it the same and still gone with the 400?
> Reason i ask is I'm about to start a test grow with a 400wHPS I came across. Trouble is, if I wait a few weeks i can go with a 600...
> I figure I can start and veg with the 400 and hope I get the 600 in time...


And thats exactly what I did. If I started with the 600, I think i would have had more to deal with. I think starting with the 400w was still the right choice and now I have it for a great veg light. But I also didnt have the means of starting with a 600w even if I wanted to. If your tight on money, I would definetly stick with the 400w, by then you will have a better understanding of what you want and how to make it work best for you. But if in any way you feel like you want to start out with the bigger one, dont hold back on my account.


----------



## hightyde27 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's actually really good to hear. Thanks! I'm gonna reference your journal, if you don't mind.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 2, 2010)

I currently have one 400 watt, and am planning to buy another 400 watt and put them both in air cooled hoods. 

I have a kick ass veg light- a 4ft 6 bulb T5 which outputs if I was told right nearly as much as a 400 watt and can be put closer. 

A thousand is a little out of my reach. But a 600 is a little under. The two 400's should have great coverage in my 4x5 room, sitting right over each's own DWC rez. 

But I am afraid that 400's just don't have the penetration of depth... They don't fatten the bottom up. Even if I put two in- the light will phade before it reaches the lowest branches. This is much of what I am trying to avoid with the upgrade. What are your thoughts on light range and penetration? and what I should do?

Love the set up, read it all. Silent observer.


----------



## blueorganics (Feb 2, 2010)

i cant belive more people arent posting. looks really good. i grow the same strain in soil and you get about the same yields for such a small plant but your hydro should be far more over all. I'm also firing up hydro at this time.... good work on this post too. thats very time consuming.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 2, 2010)

blueorganics said:


> i cant belive more people arent posting. looks really good. i grow the same strain in soil and you get about the same yields for such a small plant but your hydro should be far more over all. I'm also firing up hydro at this time.... good work on this post too. thats very time consuming.


Thanks. It can take up some time, but its how I keep track as well, so its worth it. First person I met who had the Blue Kush genetic on here. This grow should definetly be better than any of the previous ones. Sit back and enjoy the show. and now on with a new update.....


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue Kush
Day 7 Flowering
Co2 ppm: 1450























And here's the veg room as promised. I put the last pic here for refrence to the size of the piss mom
Piss Mom





New Blue Kush mom





Hopefully new Mango Mom





The Blue Kush clones going into flower tomorrow









and just one of my new flower tub being filled tomorrow





This was just a quick update, the next should be better. Had spent my whole weekend cleaning up the natural disaster in my basement. I was out on Saturday night and when I got home, heard the sound of rushing water. Went downstairs and the basement was flooded with 2" of water. It has wall to wall carpet. Aparently the water in line to the drain to waste valve for the MiniGen had poped off and flooded my entire room about 8" deep. The entire flower tub was submerged. Messed the nutrients up to 400ppm and 7.1ph. Spent the hole weekend sucking up water and drying my carpets. really sucked. After the water was soaked up, change the tub out with a fresh batch of nutrients. If you look closely, you can see the dried water dropplets on the walls. Hope I never have to fix a disaster like this again.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh, I had just about decided (today, actually) that a HydroGen was the way to go and then I read that story - doesn't sound good as I've already flooded my garage without adding more possible issues.

Other then that, things are looking very nice - BTW, what size neoprene inserts are those?

Can't sleep (happens a lot when I'm planning shit in my head) and I'm thinking of building an aero-cloner, but I'd need some fairly large inserts (my 1.5" won't hold the massive clones I'll need to take).


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Ugh, I had just about decided (today, actually) that a HydroGen was the way to go and then I read that story - doesn't sound good as I've already flooded my garage without adding more possible issues.
> 
> Other then that, things are looking very nice - BTW, what size neoprene inserts are those?
> 
> Can't sleep (happens a lot when I'm planning shit in my head) and I'm thinking of building an aero-cloner, but I'd need some fairly large inserts (my 1.5" won't hold the massive clones I'll need to take).


Dont let that discourage you Bob. I have real high water pressure and not really the best part(the one that failed. It was in so way the MiniGen's fault and I promise, should never happen with a res, mine is drain to waste. They are 3" inserts that fit my Heavy Duty 3" pots.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Dont let that discourage you Bob. I have real high water pressure and not really the best part(the one that failed. It was in so way the MiniGen's fault and I promise, should never happen with a res, mine is drain to waste. They are 3" inserts that fit my Heavy Duty 3" pots.


Yeah, not too worried about it - I'd be using about a 25 gallon reservoir, and even if that flooded, my garage has concrete floors 

BTW Integra, was reading over the Hydro Innovations FAQs page, and they describe exactly the issue that you're having with condensation forming on the water line(s) - they say that it shouldn't happen with humidity <50%, but if I'm reading your agrometer correctly, it looks like you're at 39% - still having that problem?

Also, about to post some correspondence I've been having with someone over at Hydro Innovations in my journal, if you're interested.

EDIT: One more question - have you noticed any interference with your Sentinel from your electronic ballast? Was looking at ballasts last night, and if there's going to be an issue with interference, I'd almost rather go with the less efficient magnetic.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Yeah, not too worried about it - I'd be using about a 25 gallon reservoir, and even if that flooded, my garage has concrete floors
> 
> BTW Integra, was reading over the Hydro Innovations FAQs page, and they describe exactly the issue that you're having with condensation forming on the water line(s) - they say that it shouldn't happen with humidity <50%, but if I'm reading your agrometer correctly, it looks like you're at 39% - still having that problem?
> 
> ...


yeah, I read the same thing and my rh is always below 50%, but Im 90% sure it will go away as soon as it warms up a little., Tap water is real cold making the pipes real cold. I ran it on a 5 gal res to fix this problems, but after being on for a constant 3 hours, the water would get too hot, since I have no chiller, so back to drain to waste it went. 
as far as the balast, I havent noticed any kind of interference with anything.As long as you get the new ones(dim knob on it) they are properly shieled. so no need to change any plans yet.


----------



## cazador (Feb 4, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> EDIT: One more question - have you noticed any interference with your Sentinel from your electronic ballast? Was looking at ballasts last night, and if there's going to be an issue with interference, I'd almost rather go with the less efficient magnetic.


Bob, I have 3 nextgen 1000w and a sentinals timer and chhc-1 and have not noticed any problems but I also have kept the chhc-1 about 6' away from the nextgens

*Integra-* how high above your plants is your screen?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 4, 2010)

cazador said:


> Bob, I have 3 nextgen 1000w and a sentinals timer and chhc-1 and have not noticed any problems but I also have kept the chhc-1 about 6' away from the nextgens
> 
> *Integra-* how high above your plants is your screen?


I keep my screen 8-12" above the plants on average and right now its about 10".


----------



## cazador (Feb 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I keep my screen 8-12" above the plants on average and right now its about 10".


 Thanks bro.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn Integra, sorry to hear about the natural disaster. I was just thinking to myself before I got to that part of your post, "How clean and tidy everything is in Integra's grow room, you should take note of that DST, and APPLY". It's just a mare dealing with coco/soil in small spaces...some you win some you loose. All your girls are looking just dandy though. Happy growing Integra.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Damn Integra, sorry to hear about the natural disaster. I was just thinking to myself before I got to that part of your post, "How clean and tidy everything is in Integra's grow room, you should take note of that DST, and APPLY". It's just a mare dealing with coco/soil in small spaces...some you win some you loose. All your girls are looking just dandy though. Happy growing Integra.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


It is always a good idea to keep your room as clean as you can. Small vaccumes for cars work very well especially at that pesky dirt. otherwise an small spray bottle of water and some paper towels do wonders. My room is actually dirtier after the disaster because I have water spots all over my mylarish film. I just set aside one day where I spend 10 minutes cleaning what I can, usually the day before update day, and that keeps the place pretty tidy. Thanks for your Kind word dst, and for everyones viewing pleasure, I will be doing an update on the 600w room I built for my buddy later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Friends Room Update.

About a month ago I posted pics of a 600w room I built for a buddy. I know its been a while, but finally manage to take some pics of his progress. The pics dont look as good as normal(took with my phone) since I didnt have my camera, but they turned out pretty nice. I have only been there to check on it a few times, so info is estimates.

Blue Kush Day 32
PH: Around 5.9
PPM's: 950
Rm Temp: 72F
No co2 enrichment

For comparison, here is a shot from a month ago when we first setup the room






And this is what they look like now...













































They are coming along nicely. The smell is just starting to kick up, but not bad yet. At this rate, in another couple of weeks, I'll have some real bud porn for everyone. He is doing a pretty good job. The plants heath is great, he just didnt work them properly into the screen, but live and learn, I already busted his chops over it. Kinda ended up as a scrogged SOG. I will be taking pics of how mine are doing later tonight and have an update shortly after, probly late tonight. If you have any questions, I can try to answer them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW integra, a month! thats sum growth. hope my DWC adventure goes as well as this.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 8, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> WOW integra, a month! thats sum growth. hope my DWC adventure goes as well as this.


Bright lights and DWC seem to be a real good mix. He fortunately had me figure everything out and educate him along the way. But done right, the results can be astonishing. Good luck to you on your setup Fuzzy.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 14 Flower

































































Blue Kush(5), White Widow(1) Day 5 Flower


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Super healthy lookin plants man.
Nice shots too. Is that blue kush a big yielder?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Super healthy lookin plants man.
> Nice shots too. Is that blue kush a big yielder?


Thanks. Got the nutrients dialed in pretty good so far. They keep wanting more though. I filled it with nutrients a 1050ppm yesterday afternoon and they were down to 908ppm when I took the pic today. Thinking of going for 1100ppm, but still unsure of that high. The Kush is supposed to be a medium yield I'm told, but you can't find info on it anywhere. I got my original clones from a buddy and have smoked pleanty of what he grew of it, and this stuff is great.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Sick canopy management, Integra.

Everything looks flawless, my friend - and that little "montage" of meters at the start is a great idea; like that a lot.


----------



## cazador (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking ultra sweet integra. Very nice job, inspiring in fact


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Sick canopy management, Integra.
> 
> Everything looks flawless, my friend - and that little "montage" of meters at the start is a great idea; like that a lot.


Thanks bob. I am almost done with the canopy. Just go this week to go, then I'll let them start growing up a bit. I thought people would like the meter strip over me just listing the stuff, that way they know its accurate and not my high ass just remembering what it was at.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

cazador said:


> Looking ultra sweet integra. Very nice job, inspiring in fact


Glad you're inspired. and thanks for the kind words. Are you inspired enought to start a new grow and mail me the harvest??? jk. Even MLK isnt that inspiring.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 9, 2010)

VERY nice grow... One of the better ones Ive seen on RIU 

I always tell people about the son agro 430..what a kickass bulb!! 

I use one in my veg room for my bubbler grows.

They are the best bulb for the wattage. "Way better" than a regular 400 hps. Your a smart man..Keep up the good work


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> VERY nice grow... One of the better ones Ive seen on RIU
> 
> I always tell people about the son agro 430..what a kickass bulb!!
> 
> ...


Yeah i liked that bulb a lot too. But I wasnt a fan of the 600w version. So I went with the ushio opti-red's since they have a very similar light spectrum to the agro. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## socialsmoker (Feb 10, 2010)

yo integra sounds like the plants r kickn a!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 10, 2010)

They are and looking better every day. Cant wait till they start developing more. first 4 weeks are always the most work and the most boring to look at.


----------



## socialsmoker (Feb 10, 2010)

i hear ya its always nice 2 c some fat buds


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump, bump, bump.


----------



## cazador (Feb 12, 2010)

how's it going Integra?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 12, 2010)

cazador said:


> how's it going Integra?


Goin good. The girls are doing great. We didnt end up with any damage from flooding the basement, so all the hard work paid off. I cut clones yesterday so I could sex the new mango mom Im hoping is female. But if its male, I will try and flower it to collect some pollen to try some breeding out. Wana cross is with the widow and the Blue Kush. So no mater what it is it will have some purpose. Hows your setup been doing?


----------



## cazador (Feb 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Goin good. The girls are doing great. We didnt end up with any damage from flooding the basement, so all the hard work paid off. I cut clones yesterday so I could sex the new mango mom Im hoping is female. But if its male, I will try and flower it to collect some pollen to try some breeding out. Wana cross is with the widow and the Blue Kush. So no mater what it is it will have some purpose. Hows your setup been doing?


Sounds like a good plan either way. Always fun to play around, you never know what might come of it. I've seen some pretty excellent home crossed varieties before. 

It's getting close.  Rookie mistake, while waiting to get things ready I let the ladies get a little out of hand. now I'm paying for it. I knew better too (I'm not a rookie). I asked but they didn't listen. Oh well. I was going to do a sever cut back, then I was going to SCROG them, then I... just flipped the lights 12/12. said what the hell, how bad can it be. I guess my having grown outside for a while now and not having grown indoors for about 4years will be my excuse for this dilemma. I have about 3 weeks left and they have so much weight and the branches so long that I'm now running lines up to the ceiling to support stuff. I think it's to crazy to drop a screen over them now? Although I am thinking about it. Or tomato cages. shit with all those lines running to the ceiling... I'm painting myself into a corner. Other than that WOW it's great. Frosty as hell and it happens so fast indoors I totally forgot. Flipped the lights and two weeks later the show begins. I am doing this for family members with medical needs but personally I find this such a great hobby

after thought. I know everything is for a reason so in retrospect I have noticed, while I don't recommend letting them get as large as I did, and I'm NOT going to do it again. I have noticed the buds are much larger in length and weight than if I had kept them smaller. I just have to keep them happy for 3 more weeks and then the work starts (trimming & curing).

I even let this reply get to long... hum...I'll have to  think this one over.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, its a little late to pt them into a screen, probly do more harm than good. Ind i didnt post about it, but the way the room is setup, I'm doing a side by side comparison of 3 18" plants against 6 8" plants to see how the yield, quality, and over all flower times compare.And they are literally identical conditions so it should really show what works better, at least with my Blue Kush strain. And buds so heavy you have to tie them up is never a bad thing.


----------



## cazador (Feb 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, its a little late to pt them into a screen, probly do more harm than good. Ind i didnt post about it, but the way the room is setup, I'm doing a side by side comparison of 3 18" plants against 6 8" plants to see how the yield, quality, and over all flower times compare.And they are literally identical conditions so it should really show what works better, at least with my Blue Kush strain. And buds so heavy you have to tie them up is never a bad thing.


That sounds interesting. I'll be curious to see what your impressions are when your done.

Ya, I'm not complaining about the buds, just the chaos I created.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to hear not much damage in the flood. So your pushing 1500 ppm and they want more eh? Sounds like a robust strain that Blue Kush. Also buds so heavy ya gotta tie them up is never a bad thing. lol 
What bank did ya get the seeds from? Bud Depot?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 15, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Good to hear not much damage in the flood. So your pushing 1500 ppm and they want more eh? Sounds like a robust strain that Blue Kush. Also buds so heavy ya gotta tie them up is never a bad thing. lol
> What bank did ya get the seeds from? Bud Depot?


1500ppm was the co2 ppm and they tying buds was something someone else said that I was comenting on. Blue Kush is a clone only strain like your green crack and I was lucky enough to get a clone. The nutrient ppms are running between 950-1100ppm. I'll be doing an update later tonight. They are developing nicely.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense. wasnt thinkin of the co2. I thought it was a clone only strain then I found this. link 
Thought you might have got that.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Ah, that makes sense. wasnt thinkin of the co2. I thought it was a clone only strain then I found this. link
> Thought you might have got that.


No, not that, but it looks like a pretty nice strain. Might want to try it out down the road.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I'm doing a side by side comparison of 3 18" plants against 6 8" plants to see how the yield, quality, and over all flower times compare.And they are literally identical conditions so it should really show what works better, at least with my Blue Kush strain.


Now that will be interesting. Sorry, might just me being stupid, are those the same strains on either side as well? 
i.e 3 x 18" Blue Kush v. 6 x 8" Blue Kush...


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Now that will be interesting. Sorry, might just me being stupid, are those the same strains on either side as well?
> i.e 3 x 18" Blue Kush v. 6 x 8" Blue Kush...


Yeah, they are all the same strain with 3 big on one side and 6 small on the other side. There was a small oops though. On the 6 plant side I accidentally grabbed one of my White Widow clones and by the time I figured it out, I decided to just leave it. It shouldnt really affect the outcome though since the only thing that's different that matters is the flower time. Size and yield are very close with the Kush. And the little slip up gave me a chance to verify the genetics. I cut the clone off of the first plant I flowered 3 weeks into flower and it already had pistils and trichs, took it 2 months to revert back to veg and start new growth abover 3 tip leaves. So I just want to make sure it is still the power house it was on the first run.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 21



























































Blue Kushx5 White Widowx1 Day 12


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2010)

What can I say___ 



Integra21 said:


> Blue Kush Day 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Beautiful"


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. By far, my best looking set yet. Lets just hope it keeps looking this good., The next few weeks are where the problems alwyas start for me.


----------



## bigkuz68 (Feb 17, 2010)

great lookin garden man, your plants are lookin real healthy


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

bigkuz68 said:


> great lookin garden man, your plants are lookin real healthy


Thanks. Ive gotten veg and early flower figured out pretty good, just hope I can keep them this happy.


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 19, 2010)

Lookin good brotha


----------



## cazador (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

almost looks like a web of weed! lol, im gunna scrog soon tooo, u make me 

want to integra. btw is ur name integra bcuz ur car?? if so wat ur run?? 

type-s??


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> almost looks like a web of weed! lol, im gunna scrog soon tooo, u make me
> 
> want to integra. btw is ur name integra bcuz ur car?? if so wat ur run??
> 
> type-s??


I have enjoyed the Scrog since I put my first plant in one. You just get such nice uniform buds and great output. I feel that anyone who isnt doing vertical should give a scrog a try. Looking forward to seeing yours. If you have any questions about setting one up or how to work them into the screen, feel free to ask. and my name is from my car. I have a 96 Integra gs that I dropped a jdm H22a out of a Prelude Type-s in. Lots of bolt-ons Running a 100 shot sprat on a Zex kit. I am currently working on pulling the motor back out and doing a low compression rebuild because I want to turbo it. End goal is to try and get it under 12 sec and still have it drive decent on the street. Hoping 17lbs of boost will take care of that.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I have enjoyed the Scrog since I put my first plant in one. You just get such nice uniform buds and great output. I feel that anyone who isnt doing vertical should give a scrog a try. Looking forward to seeing yours. If you have any questions about setting one up or how to work them into the screen, feel free to ask. and my name is from my car. I have a 96 Integra gs that I dropped a jdm H22a out of a Prelude Type-s in. Lots of bolt-ons Running a 100 shot sprat on a Zex kit. I am currently working on pulling the motor back out and doing a low compression rebuild because I want to turbo it. End goal is to try and get it under 12 sec and still have it drive decent on the street. Hoping 17lbs of boost will take care of that.



DAMN! 17 is st8! u know how much ur pushing to the wheels right now? i used to have a volvo 940 turbo that i the ports polished, chipped, cold air, dropped a garrett T4 and a decent blow-off valve from DC, made an exhaust and got the flat top pistins in it, that one was tough fit! but i ended up gettin 357 hp and 412 torque. it was so much fun in the dirt! man i miss that fuckin car blow the turbo out after a while, lol. looked just like ur grandma car too, it was my sleeper.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> DAMN! 17 is st8! u know how much ur pushing to the wheels right now? i used to have a volvo 940 turbo that i the ports polished, chipped, cold air, dropped a garrett T4 and a decent blow-off valve from DC, made an exhaust and got the flat top pistins in it, that one was tough fit! but i ended up gettin 357 hp and 412 torque. it was so much fun in the dirt! man i miss that fuckin car blow the turbo out after a while, lol. looked just like ur grandma car too, it was my sleeper.


Right now about 235 at the wheels and about 275 with the spray. I like mine to be steathy too. Just have some nice rims and a muffler. Thats all you can see. Then kids pull up in their civics and what not and think they might have a chance. The two best cars I ever bear were an early 90's mustang GT and a new WRX STI. Both seemed mostly stock, but the drivers sure seems pissed to be crossing the lne .5 of a sec slower than a Honda.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Another Update on the friends flower room. Nice to be able to post some porn again. This is the same Blue Kush as mine, just doesnt have the CO2 yet and is under a Hornilux Enhanced spectrum bulb. They are currently 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## blueberry INDICA (Feb 23, 2010)

hey wanting to do a scrog was wonder when do you hit them with 12/12 as soon as all your holes are filled ?????...Also whehat is the best height to start my screen going with mainly indica strains for a better yeild my opinion lol but was just curious huge fan of your grow really sick mann and REAL nice room as well hope to here fron ya....... PEACE!!!!


----------



## blueberry INDICA (Feb 23, 2010)

Soooooooo fu#$#% nice damn hope mine turns out as good as yours sorry just had to comment 1 more time amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## macrael (Feb 23, 2010)

nice set up i was just wondering when i seen your wire mesh it made me think why don't you maximize your growing area and use the walls too basically same setup but just on the wall with a drip system to feed it just an idea like i said be nice set up anyways just wondering what you used on the walls Mylar or vapor barrier paper


----------



## macrael (Feb 23, 2010)

oops scrath that was looking at way older posts my bad dam those stems are enormous


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 23, 2010)

blueberry INDICA said:


> hey wanting to do a scrog was wonder when do you hit them with 12/12 as soon as all your holes are filled ?????...Also whehat is the best height to start my screen going with mainly indica strains for a better yeild my opinion lol but was just curious huge fan of your grow really sick mann and REAL nice room as well hope to here fron ya....... PEACE!!!!


It varies greatly, but is based on the size&number of plants and the size of your screen. I have basically 2 3'x4' screens. One was filled out with 3 larger clones(18") and has done very well and the other with 6 small clones(6-8"). But from what you have sai, I would try out 6 medium clones(12") and see how much they stretch. Glad you liked it, and with more info, I could answer your question better.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 28





















































































And here's the other side. They are at 18 days flower and doing well. You can see the widow closeups in the last couple of pics and its clear she wants a little more food than the rest. Cant wait for 3 weeks from now when the whole screen is filled out and in full bloom.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

cazador said:


> Sounds like a good plan either way. Always fun to play around, you never know what might come of it. I've seen some pretty excellent home crossed varieties before.
> 
> It's getting close.  Rookie mistake, while waiting to get things ready I let the ladies get a little out of hand. now I'm paying for it. I knew better too (I'm not a rookie). I asked but they didn't listen. Oh well. I was going to do a sever cut back, then I was going to SCROG them, then I... just flipped the lights 12/12. said what the hell, how bad can it be. I guess my having grown outside for a while now and not having grown indoors for about 4years will be my excuse for this dilemma. I have about 3 weeks left and they have so much weight and the branches so long that I'm now running lines up to the ceiling to support stuff. I think it's to crazy to drop a screen over them now? Although I am thinking about it. Or tomato cages. shit with all those lines running to the ceiling... I'm painting myself into a corner. Other than that WOW it's great. Frosty as hell and it happens so fast indoors I totally forgot. Flipped the lights and two weeks later the show begins. I am doing this for family members with medical needs but personally I find this such a great hobby
> 
> ...


Lol..........damn Caz, you didn't take down notes when I had my height issues? 

That shit sucks, doesn't it?

Anyways, just got caught up Integra - although you lost me when talking about your car (although I take it it's fast ), your grow is looking marvelous - shooting for a pound under each 600, I take it?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Lol..........damn Caz, you didn't take down notes when I had my height issues?
> 
> That shit sucks, doesn't it?
> 
> Anyways, just got caught up Integra - although you lost me when talking about your car (although I take it it's fast ), your grow is looking marvelous - shooting for a pound under each 600, I take it?


My dream weight is 18oz's a light but I would be content with 12-14oz's. Only time will tell. Tey are coming along nicely though, so I am kina expecting something decent. Glad you stopeed in, hows the poker been going?


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> My dream weight is 18oz's a light but I would be content with 12-14oz's. Only time will tell. Tey are coming along nicely though, so I am kina expecting something decent. Glad you stopeed in, hows the poker been going?


Haven't been playing a whole lot, and when I do, it's "meh".

Been studying and looking for a job, and just got back from a week in Europe.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Haven't been playing a whole lot, and when I do, it's "meh".
> 
> Been studying and looking for a job, and just got back from a week in Europe.


Hope you had fun. And its not really a bad thing to be taking a break from the poker. I forgot to say this, but here's a little more info on my c02. The generator itself works well except for the condensation problem. And it runs all day during lights on, usually never shuts off, but even running that much, the propane lasted for a day short of 3 weeks. So it definetly works better than my old bottle setup. Thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Hope you had fun. And its not really a bad thing to be taking a break from the poker. I forgot to say this, but here's a little more info on my c02. The generator itself works well except for the condensation problem. And it runs all day during lights on, usually never shuts off, but even running that much, the propane lasted for a day short of 3 weeks. So it definetly works better than my old bottle setup. Thought you'd want to know.


Any idea how much water it burns through in a day/week/month timeframe?

Also, what is the cubic footage of your grow space?

And what size was the tank? A 20# propane tank?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Any idea how much water it burns through in a day/week/month timeframe?
> 
> Also, what is the cubic footage of your grow space?
> 
> And what size was the tank? A 20# propane tank?


Water im not sure on yet. But if your running drain to waste, the smallest trickle you can get out of it keeps it plenty cold, thats how I have mine setup. Plan on going to a res with a chiller down the road.

my room is about 250cuft and it was a standard 20lb tank from the gas station.


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Water im not sure on yet. But if your running drain to waste, the smallest trickle you can get out of it keeps it plenty cold, thats how I have mine setup. Plan on going to a res with a chiller down the road.
> 
> my room is about 250cuft and it was a standard 20lb tank from the gas station.


Gracias; really need to figure out somehow to get a drain in my garage, but I'm not sure that's a possibility.

Draining to waste to cool would be the shit; water's cheap as balls.

EDIT: Integra, what size chiller were you thinking of for your Mini? Also, along those same cooling lines, what is the BTU of your portable AC, and how well would you say it worked? I do believe I've found a way to cool my garage without getting a mini-split, so I'm pretty stoked on that............now I'm not gonna need to tear down my op for a month+ while getting all the upgrades done, as I'm gonna do them all myself.

Figure a 14K BTU portable AC and a 1/2 HP chiller with some iceboxes and a HydroGen should be good to chill a 15x10 insulated room with ~2500 watts running, even in the dead of summer.


----------



## cazador (Feb 25, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Gracias; really need to figure out somehow to get a drain in my garage, but I'm not sure that's a possibility.
> 
> Draining to waste to cool would be the shit; water's cheap as balls.
> 
> ...


Bob - I don't mean to come off sounding like a tree hugger or offending anyone but it hurts to hear so many people think of water in the terms of "cheap" and to not give it the respect it deserves. I do hear your plan is to use a chiller so this may not apply to you directly just wish more people would treat clean water with reverence. It is (should be) after all one of the most treasured substance on the planet and we are blessed to have so much, but it is changing FAST. This is for anyone reading, "Please thank your water."
http://www.internationalwaterforlifefoundation.org/index.html

Sorry if this was a rant. I haven't had my meds as of yet and my mind is in overdrive. Off to get medicated.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 25, 2010)

The waste water from my RO unit torments me, dude. I wish there was some use for it.





cazador said:


> Bob - I don't mean to come off sounding like a tree hugger or offending anyone but it hurts to hear so many people think of water in the terms of "cheap" and to not give it the respect it deserves. I do hear your plan is to use a chiller so this may not apply to you directly just wish more people would treat clean water with reverence. It is (should be) after all one of the most treasured substance on the planet and we are blessed to have so much, but it is changing FAST. This is for anyone reading, "Please thank your water."
> http://www.internationalwaterforlifefoundation.org/index.html
> 
> Sorry if this was a rant. I haven't had my meds as of yet and my mind is in overdrive. Off to get medicated.....


----------



## Bob Smith (Feb 25, 2010)

cazador said:


> Bob - I don't mean to come off sounding like a tree hugger or offending anyone but it hurts to hear so many people think of water in the terms of "cheap" and to not give it the respect it deserves. I do hear your plan is to use a chiller so this may not apply to you directly just wish more people would treat clean water with reverence. It is (should be) after all one of the most treasured substance on the planet and we are blessed to have so much, but it is changing FAST. This is for anyone reading, "Please thank your water."
> http://www.internationalwaterforlifefoundation.org/index.html
> 
> Sorry if this was a rant. I haven't had my meds as of yet and my mind is in overdrive. Off to get medicated.....


No worries, my friend 

I'm certainly no environmentalist, but I try not to be wasteful with things, either (if I can help it) - was referencing water as cheap because it costs less (straight $) to cool a room with tap water than it does with electricity (by a lot).


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Integra,

Dam that screen really filled out. That left side is three plants huh?
I am going to give it a go with fewer plants next round and veg a bit more. Good to see your results. They sure look cool when they start poppin out all those flowers like that. Nice shots. Very therapeutic.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 25, 2010)

that is some of the craziest hair action ive seen.lol. BC mango is about the only thing ive seen that has that crazy of hairs.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Integra,
> 
> Dam that screen really filled out. That left side is three plants huh?
> I am going to give it a go with fewer plants next round and veg a bit more. Good to see your results. They sure look cool when they start poppin out all those flowers like that. Nice shots. Very therapeutic.


Yep 3 plants. The right side is filling out real nicely as well. Almost have the whole screen filled. Will be real interesting to see if the big or small ones yield more. Glad it helped ease the pain a little.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> that is some of the craziest hair action ive seen.lol. BC mango is about the only thing ive seen that has that crazy of hairs.


My White Widow(pheno2) was the most hairs I've ever seen. These look noce though.
Heres them in early and late flower


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 36
























































And here's the Blue Kush and White Widow at day 26

























here's a couple of close-ups of the Widow










I am also doing an expieriment to see if trimming under the screen really helps. On the side that is further along, I trimmed nothing. Only removing dead leaves and on the other side, I trimmed everything. I have always trimmed underneath, but was curious if not trimming would give the plant more resistence to problems with more lower leaves to destroy. Of course, it is said that doing this will decrease my yield since trimming is supposed to increse it. So now, time will tell. 

Here is the untrimmed side






and here is the side that is trimmed


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good dude - nice little experiment you've got going on.


----------



## cazador (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Looking good dude - nice little experiment you've got going on.


yea, what Bob said


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Looking good dude - nice little experiment you've got going on.





cazador said:


> yea, what Bob said


Thanks guys. They are my healthiest so far. Lets just hope I can keep it going. You get your electrical figured out Bob? I know Cazador had some good suggestions.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok. Quick update. I had tested the Foxfarm Organic lineup over the last week or so on a couple of my mothers. They seemed to have no problem with it or the mix strength. I am using Foxfarm Grow Big Hydro, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom at full strength then adding 1tbl per 5gal of Technafloras Thrive Alive(green) Organic, and 2tbl per 5gal of organic blackstrap molasses. At full strenth my ppm's are between 1050-1100. Does anyone know of a good organic Bloom booster and cal/mag? Also, how fast does other dwc growers ppm's drop 12 hrs after a res change. Mine went from 1050 to 810 in under 12 hrs. The Blue Kush is doing well, but not great. These spider mites have proven to be quite a pain in the ass. I started with 3:1 water:alcohol mix and then bumped it up to Einstien Oil(neem ol) and spray every 3 days. I also Keep the temps in the mid to low 70's with rh at 55% to try to control/exterminate them but it seems like they just keep getting worse. It has shown it's damage in the growth speed and vigor of these plants. The worst damaged girls are on average of 4-6 inches shorter than the rest. On a more positive side, they are still growing and fairly healthy and are even starting to frost up. Any help with the above questions is appreciated and I hope everyone is still enjoying this grow.


 
You have done a fantastic Job my friend!! 

Fox Farms Works!!!! 

+rep


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, thats an old post you quoted there. I gave Fox Farm a run and it didnt like my setup. The nutrients kept settling to the bottom of my tub and plant health wasnt as vibrant as I was going for. I have switched back to the technaflora lineup with great results. Thanks for stopping in. Glad the Fox worked out for you. I think it is more intended for soil and least suited for dwc.


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 4, 2010)

kiss-ass

Thank you for getting me here. I just skimmed through. The pics alone show me I'm in the right spot!

I'm currently in the middle of cabinet build-out and setup (elect., vent., etc.). I'm hoping to get that up in the Grow Room Design area.

I've spent the last month doing nothing but read. I created a "best of" list throughout my travels through this site which has lead me to my "concept". The plan is to run a Perpetual DWC SCROG Cabinet. The total space is 18sqft in a 4'x9'x18" and used as follows:

2wk - Mother Regeneration
2wk - Clone
2wk - Veg into screen
8wk - Flower (4 tubs 2wks apart)

I'll stop now (don't want to give away too much). Sorry for the Hijack. I'll come back when I'm posted up so hopefully you and everyone else can follow progress.

 'em if ya got 'em.

jg


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> Thank you for getting me here. I just skimmed through. The pics alone show me I'm in the right spot!
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats kinda a mini version of what im doing now. If you can find the time theres a lot of good info on doing scrog's in the journal. As of right now, I'm running dual 600w's that will be alternating harvests after this first run is done with a goal of producing a lb a month. Mad my new veg and and mother room to free up the space I needed. If you have any questions or need help with anything, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 4, 2010)

lost ALL dencity after flush, 4 days and she hasnt drank. WEEK 7 Flowering????? WTF??


Integra, can u help me out man. im going fuking crazy here man.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> lost ALL dencity after flush, 4 days and she hasnt drank. WEEK 7 Flowering????? WTF??
> 
> 
> Integra, can u help me out man. im going fuking crazy here man.


I gave my best guess on that thread. But pics would be helpful.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 4, 2010)

put one up, ill get more up in a minute. the buds feel almost wet, but real mooshee. the foliage it drooping, been 4 days and soil is still WET (wet, WET)
have u ever heard of anything like this??


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks overwatered. I gave some suggestions in your thread.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Integra, just passing through to see the un-edited version of your pic updates. Looking a picture of health bru.

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Integra, just passing through to see the un-edited version of your pic updates. Looking a picture of health bru.
> 
> DST


Thanks for poppin in DST. I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Bcomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Let me just say this is by far my favorite grow journal so far. Your plants look fantastic and i love the SCROG tecnique. Your attention to detail and willingness to answer everyone's question's makes this thread one of a kind. I think I speak for a lot of people when I say: Thank You and continue to blow us away with your bud porn. I will be watching those Blue Kush monsters all the way !


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bcomey said:


> Let me just say this is by far my favorite grow journal so far. Your plants look fantastic and i love the SCROG tecnique. Your attention to detail and willingness to answer everyone's question's makes this thread one of a kind. I think I speak for a lot of people when I say: Thank You and continue to blow us away with your bud porn. I will be watching those Blue Kush monsters all the way !


Thank you very much. It means a lot that people enjoy this thread and hopefull find new ways to improve upon their own grows. And i will do what I can to answer everyones questions and keep the bud porn coming. On that note, I will be adding some new strains to my lineup to keep it interesting. I always try to have genetics that are great, but not that well know so that people can see more than the old favorites. I'm hoping these new one will do just that. More on those when I actually order them though(hopefully next week). The Kush girls are still coming along nicely and I am looking forward to the next update. Will actually be some bud porn instead of shots of frosty leaves and white hairs.


----------



## sensimillla (Mar 8, 2010)

hey very nice setup im 1 month into veg doing a dwc and was wondering how much dry ice you use for the space and also what do u put it in etc. bucket, stirafoam thanks


----------



## sensimillla (Mar 8, 2010)

my room looks about the same dimensions i'm vegging in my closet and going to flower somewhere else.....doing it as i go along i guess. i have a 400w mh/hps 2 feet away from my girls and the closet gets around 85 degrees i have a 500cfm inline duct and a oscilating fan blowing air in the closet with the door open. I guess my question is this ok 85 and or how can i get the temps down pls and thank you


----------



## pot scott (Mar 8, 2010)

bumpski


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

sensimillla said:


> hey very nice setup im 1 month into veg doing a dwc and was wondering how much dry ice you use for the space and also what do u put it in etc. bucket, stirafoam thanks


I would buy 4 bricks at a time that would cost about $20. I had a plastic cooler I stacked them in(staking them makes them last longer) Then I drilled a hole and put 1/2" tubing into the lid of the cooler and taped it to the back of one of my fans. This isnt going to enrich the room to the optimum co2 level, but it will keep it higher than normal. That ammount of dry ice would take 2-6 days to melt depending opn room temps. I only reccomend doing this as a temporary thing, It is much better to invest in a bottle and a regulator or a generator. 


sensimillla said:


> my room looks about the same dimensions i'm vegging in my closet and going to flower somewhere else.....doing it as i go along i guess. i have a 400w mh/hps 2 feet away from my girls and the closet gets around 85 degrees i have a 500cfm inline duct and a oscilating fan blowing air in the closet with the door open. I guess my question is this ok 85 and or how can i get the temps down pls and thank you


85F is ok with proper co2 enrichment and is actually needed to take full advantage of it. You mentioned you had an inline fan, but is your light sealed and being cooled by it? Air cooling your light is the best way to keep temps under controll besides having good intake/exhaust for the room. If you want to use co2, you'll have to aircool the light without drawing air from your closet., which can be difficult to figure out if you dont want to make holes in the walls. Give me a better description of how you use your fans and how you want to use them, and I can help out a lot more.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

pot scott said:


> bumpski


Thanks for stopping byski.


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for the brief hijack. But I wanted to show you what I've been brewing up and ask a few questions.

First, my ScrOG'ette:








Two ScrOG'ettes:








Mother Tub and stand:








Each ScrOGette will represent one two-week cycle of the grow with 5 total (with one for veg to fill the screen). At least that's the plan.

So now for some questions. I've been reading through StinkBud's journal https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html and was looking at using 2" netpots with the neoprene insert. The cabinet is 35" tall, the tub is 5" tall and there is 4" between the top of the tub and the screen, giving me 26" to the top, but i still need to take into account the 5" light tube.


Questions:

1. Do you foresee any issues using 2" netpots with support rather than 4" and hydroton?

2. The screen on each is 16"x14" or 56 bud sites. Will I need 2 plants to fill the screen and will I be able to contain 2 root systems in a 6 qt. container? My gut says one plant topped to increase branching. I'm still on the lookout for a 16 x 14 x 5" tub.


Again sorry for the hijack. Friday night I spent 2 hours creating a thread for my cabinet build with lots of pics and the post disappeared just near the end and was nowhere to be found. I just haven't had the time to retype it in but I will soon.

Everything looks great on your end. Keep up the good work. If you get a chance, check out my albums.

jg


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 9, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Sorry for the brief hijack. But I wanted to show you what I've been brewing up and ask a few questions.
> 
> First, my ScrOG'ette:
> 
> ...


1.) You should probly use 1 plant per container, with that beigh said, for the size you want the plant to get to be able to fill out the screen nicely, I would go with the 3" heavy duty's I use. You can still use the neoprene or hydrotron, wither will work, but the hydrotron is a little cheaper. I am currently doing both in my grow to see if there is any difference in growth. Havent noticed any so far. The stem may be restricted in 2" pots. 

2.) 1 plant vegged for about 3 weeks should fill that out very nicely, I would shoot for about 12" in height. Keep looking for tub, there are planty with those rough dimensions in stores near me.

3.)As far as topping, dont. It wont really do anything bad, but it wont really do any thing good, just removing a budsite from your plant. The idea of topping is to get more side branch growth, but a scrog doest the same without cutting anything off. As soon as the main top is in the screen and a single side branch becomes taller than it, side branch growth will take off just like topping, but without cutting a good budsite off of the plant. And with your screen so close to the tub, that will happen very early in the plants life. 

sorry to hear about the thread you were starting. I have accidentally hit back right as I was finishing an update a couple of times and had to redo the whole thing, so I feel your pain. Now worries about the hjack either, Always happy to answer questions, and pics help me give better answers. Hope this helps, and if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 12, 2010)

Truth be told told I've grow very few things (and many house plants that have gone to that great garden in the sky). Basically some pumpkins, strawberries, sunflowers, peppers and tomatoes. Nothing fancy, just set up an area in the back, threw a layer of topsoil down, poked the seeds in and just watered. Worked beautiful. With that said, I feel I've used up all of my "beginners luck".  

Point being I just assumed netpots came 2" and 4". 3" is perfect and they are ordered and on their way.

When I went to Walmart to pick up the containers, it was interesting that they had 2 complete LONG aisles with 4 different brands. They also had containers at the ends of the aisle's plus a crapload of huge containers on clearance in the back for like $3/4 ea. But with all of the variety, they didn't carry the 16qt. But Target is on a tear right now! They have 2 1/2 aisle's and they had the Sterilite 16qt with blue lid.










Tub and screen went from 10" to 12" high with 22" remaining from screen to the top of the space and not accounting for the light. This should give me more stable solutions and give me a bit of breathing room should I not be able to look in on them for a day to top off.

For a few other pieces of info, I'm looking at 430W HPS running a closed loop 5" cool tube. The flower space is 46"w x 34"h x 17"d and all surfaces covered in 2mil mylar.

With that I have some new questions:

1. If I want to ensure the canopy doesn't grow any higher than 18" above the screen, how soon should I start 12/12 assuming the rooted clones will already reach the screen (4") when moved from the clone box into the grow reservoir?

2. Depending on how long I can veg (based on question 1), once I go into 12/12 will one plant fill the screen (16"x14" w/ 56 squares) before it stops growing? Or should I consider a second plant per tub to maximize potential (basically fill out the screen without added height)?


That's it for now. Check out my cabinet build in my signature. I'm also going to start my grow journal in the DWC room shortly. Again thanks for the guidance. I'm looking forward to paying forward!

jg


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Truth be told told I've grow very few things (and many house plants that have gone to that great garden in the sky). Basically some pumpkins, strawberries, sunflowers, peppers and tomatoes. Nothing fancy, just set up an area in the back, threw a layer of topsoil down, poked the seeds in and just watered. Worked beautiful. With that said, I feel I've used up all of my "beginners luck".
> 
> Point being I just assumed netpots came 2" and 4". 3" is perfect and they are ordered and on their way.
> 
> ...


1.)If you are using a hybrid strain(What I usually use) I would veg it out until about 2/3-3/4 of the screen was filled out and flip it. A single plant of this size will fill out nicely and most likely be 12"-20" above the screen. Dont stress if you dont get every square filled with a branch. It is more important to get the whole screen filled and the branches as evenly spaced out as you can. If your buds are getting any kind of weight to them(a good thing) having that many packed in would cause them to all be touching leading to poor air circulation and opening up for a lot of problems. 

2.)You should be able to use 1 plant per screen and only have roughly a 3 week veg after new growth begings. My screen is 3'x4' and I use 3-6 plants depending on size. thats 2-4sgft per plant, and the ones that are filling out 2sqft are 6" clones with 10" between the tub and screen. The final height above the screen is 8"-12".


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok. Sorry for the lack of an update this week. I took the pics as usual on monday. Was busy that night and didnt get to do it, and then disaster struck on tuesday and I've been preventing the apocalypse since then(not really). I woke up Tuesday and came to check on my room, and the first thing I see is my CO2 is at 450ppm. Figured no big deal, been about 3 weeks since I changed it(usual time frame), and ran out to exchange the tank. Get home, hook it all up, and fire it up. But it just wouldnt light. I sat there cycling it on and off and double checking the fittings, but nothing would make the sucker light. During the troubleshooting, I elbowed my green light an shattered it(just made my mood that much better). Got a hold of HydroInnovations and went through the problem with them and came to the conclusion that I would have to send it to them. On a side note, their customer service has been great so far, we will see how it continuse. I told them that there was probly some condensation damage(which voids the warranty) but she said to send it in anyways since it seemed like my problem wasnt related, and even if it was, 80% of the time they fix it anyway. So I was pleasantly suprised by that. So I go back into my room to finally get around to checking the girls and I see a few mites crawling around on some of the middle leaves. This just about put me over the edge. So I decided it was time for all out warefare. Went to the grow store and picked up some industrial strength, greenhouse bug bombs to hit my veg and flower rooms with. Set it off on tuesday night when the lights went off, making sure all of my fans and lights were off first(your house might explode if you dont). They seemed to work very well and I will be setting off a second round tomorrow night just to be safe. Just as a word of caution, make sure to follow the instruction and dont get this shit on you or inhale it. I got a small whiff of it when I did it(very small) and had no problems initially. But after about 3hrs, i had a headache and a stomachache that was so bad it made my back hurt. Took the time to look up symptoms of poisoning and tratment and i fit the bill. I just took a shot of Pepto and drank a glass of water and the pain dulled enough for me to go to sleep. I felt fine the next morning. Keep in mind that re-exposure can cause the same thing and the insecticide takes 3 days to 2 weeks to break down. So follow all safety measures while working in your room for the next 2 weeks. This may seem a little extreme, and if both sides were going to be done in a week or two, I'd have let it go, but the right side still has about a month and I know the mite would reak havok on my girls and it was too late into flower to spray them with my normal organocide. All of these mite problems were caused by a stray egg that must have made it through the spraying in my veg room. I did a ton of back and forth work in both rooms and noticed the nect day that there was a very small ammount of them on a single plant, but it was enough for me to accidenally ttransfer them to my flowering room. So as far as mite control, be very through, I was in the flower room, but nowhere near as much in the veg room. Lesson learned. And enough talking, on with the pics fom monday....

Blue Kush Day 42
Ph 5.98
PPM 925
Res Temp 72F
Room Temp 82F
Co2 PPM 1250
rH 60%























































Here's the Blue Kush(x5)and White Widow(x1) Day 32

























Here's the close up of the widow


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)

hell yea man u are doing the damn thing hahah keep up the good growin dat blue kush looks fucin dank!!!!! +REP


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man u are doing the damn thing hahah keep up the good growin dat blue kush looks fucin dank!!!!! +REP


Thanks bro. It is dank, I cant wait for cut day. Should be around 2 weeks.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

DAMN thems are sum NUGS integra!! +rep my friend!!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks fuzzy. They are putting on some weight right now and I can wait for monday to roll around and put up some freh shots. They are noticably bigger than the shots from above. And thanks for the rep.


----------



## budman52 (Mar 13, 2010)

it's nice to see some fat buds besides my self


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks fuzzy. They are putting on some weight right now and I can wait for monday to roll around and put up some freh shots. They are noticably bigger than the shots from above. And thanks for the rep.


Looking good man; sorry about the little mite speedbump, but it sounds like you've got it under control.


----------



## anxious1 (Mar 16, 2010)

send me a dub?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 16, 2010)

u should really add a J/K to that. i think that agaist the rules?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 17, 2010)

anxious1 said:


> send me a dub?


 Uh, No. But I will smoke a bowl in your honor. glad you like how they look.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Uh, No. But I will smoke a bowl in your honor. glad you like how they look.


LOL Thats funny he would ask.

Outstanding job my friend, keep up the good work.


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Integra,

Thought you'd be interested in the status of my cabinet build and grow since you are a big influence. Both are listed in my sig. I'm getting really close to grow time!  Hopefully I'll have some clones basking away by this weekend!

jg


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Well Integra, for all your troubles, (which I hope are all past you now) those ladies look damn fine. 2 weeks eh...counting down time is always a good time. Big positive vibes heading your way bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Integra,
> 
> Thought you'd be interested in the status of my cabinet build and grow since you are a big influence. Both are listed in my sig. I'm getting really close to grow time!  Hopefully I'll have some clones basking away by this weekend!
> 
> jg


Looking good. I swung by and said a few words.


DST said:


> Well Integra, for all your troubles, (which I hope are all past you now) those ladies look damn fine. 2 weeks eh...counting down time is always a good time. Big positive vibes heading your way bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks dst. I appreciate to good vibes. I'm working on putting up some pics right now. Update is late but will be up in a little bit. I have been real busy the last couple of days helping my buddy out with his harvest. Got a chance to see what happens when you dot put much effort into working your plants into the screen. I had never seen so much popcorn and fluff on a plant in my life. Even with that going against his first run, the herb is still killer and he should have some decent weight. Here's a shot of one of the fluffy buds we quick dried in my dehydrator to sample while the rest was drying.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good for a fluffy, lol^^^^^^


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

ok. Time for a big bud porn update. All the readers are up to date on the problems I have expierienced over the last couple of weeks. But with everything going on, a new problem created by an old problem surfaced without me noticing. When the CO2 generator stopped working I had so many thing happening at once, that I didnt take into account that plants need more food with high co2, and that the food should be backed off if the co2 was removed. So I burnt all of my plants a little since I was testing the max amount of food these girls could handle and then had the co2 crap out. I forgot to dilute the food initially. The food is now dialed in and the burn has stopped, but the damage has been done. Just makes me sad to see my girls that were on the verge of perfection reduced to what they look like now. That being said, it is also late into flower and some of the leaves are naturally yellowing. With all that being said, just dont be disappointed when they dont look as good as the did nin the past, but they still look great. So on with the update....

Blue Kush Day 51
Rm Temp 78F
RH 55%
CO2 ppm 400
Res Temp 71F
PH 5.99
PPM 800














































































































And Here's the Blue Kush(x5)White Widow(x1) at day 41































Even with all that I found time to order 6 new strains. They are all from Sannie's shop. I am real excited to get thes germed and growing. Here's the list with thinks for those who are interested

KO Kush
http://www.sanniesshop.com/ko-kush-f3.html?currency=usd

Madonna
http://www.sanniesshop.com/madonna.html?currency=usd

Kolossus
http://www.sanniesshop.com/kolossus-en.html?currency=usd

Hericules(Fem)
http://www.sanniesshop.com/hericules-en.html

Cheeseberry Haze
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-haze-en.html?currency=usd

Cheeseberry
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-en.html

I wont be popping them all at once, but rather a few at a time to find a suitable other for each strain. Thanks for stopping in, and I'll give a report on Sannie and his strains once I get them and get them going.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW just WOW. wen i first opened this thread in the beggining, i did NOT think u would pull such a crop! i might have to try a SCNog grow?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> WOW just WOW. wen i first opened this thread in the beggining, i did NOT think u would pull such a crop! i might have to try a SCNog grow?


Yeah, I really cant wait to see what weight I get this round, there are some really fat buds in there. Pics dont really do them justice. I know Im gonna beat my buddys weight even though it isnt dry yet just off of how his girls looked compared to mine. Scrogs are nice. They're cheap to do, anly require a few extra minutes of work every couple of days(which stops after 3-4 weeks) and the yeilds usually speak for themselves. You go that route and need any help, feel free to ask.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

OH yea! u will be the one i turn to, dont be surprised. +rep if i can.NOPE! i already repped ya.


----------



## cazador (Mar 19, 2010)

Integra, 
I'm going SCROG  Dropped the screen, and flipped the lights. Now time to bend under the screen for 2-3 weeks? When do you decide to stop pulling under the screen. Do you have a pattern you use or just start to bend to an available spot in the screen?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 19, 2010)

Still looking good, Integra.

A little tip burn isn't gonna materially affect your weight/quality - BTW, what was the TDS reading when they burned?

It was 925 in your last update (that I see), but is that really what they burned at? And what conversion are you using? Guessing .5........


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 19, 2010)

cazador said:


> Integra,
> I'm going SCROG  Dropped the screen, and flipped the lights. Now time to bend under the screen for 2-3 weeks? When do you decide to stop pulling under the screen. Do you have a pattern you use or just start to bend to an available spot in the screen?
> Thanks


sweet. How many and what size plants are they and how big is your screen? if you're using decent sized clones(12-20")you usually only have to rework the branches for 2-3 weeks but if you're using small clones(6-10") it can be up to 4 weeks. I dot have a particular pattern, but more of an idea of where I want each plant to fill out. Your end goal is to keep it fairly level and evenly spaced. And once the stretch has almost stopped then I let them grow a little verticle. But as long as you keep it mostly even it will do the rest of the work for you. If some branches are getting taller than the rest with nowhere to go, just try to have them at the edge of the screen. Any other questions, feel free to ask. It might seem difficult, but once you get a week into it, you realize how easy it really is. 


Bob Smith said:


> Still looking good, Integra.
> 
> A little tip burn isn't gonna materially affect your weight/quality - BTW, what was the TDS reading when they burned?
> 
> It was 925 in your last update (that I see), but is that really what they burned at? And what conversion are you using? Guessing .5........


Believe it or not, yeah, thats where they burned. With the co2 I was keeping them at 950-975ppm. I had diluted it slightly to about 915 and couldnt check on them the nex day, when I got in there later that night, the ppms had clibed back up to about 950ppm and all of the plants were slightly burned as you could see in the pics. The sweet spot right now is right around 800ppm. Im actually not sure the conversion I am using. I might have to check it out. But whatever its set at, it matches my food mixing chart from technaflora spot on.


----------



## anxious1 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks man. haha they make me salivate.

goddamn i aspire to do what you guys do.


----------



## cazador (Mar 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> sweet. How many and what size plants are they and how big is your screen? if you're using decent sized clones(12-20")you usually only have to rework the branches for 2-3 weeks but if you're using small clones(6-10") it can be up to 4 weeks. I dot have a particular pattern, but more of an idea of where I want each plant to fill out. Your end goal is to keep it fairly level and evenly spaced. And once the stretch has almost stopped then I let them grow a little verticle. But as long as you keep it mostly even it will do the rest of the work for you. If some branches are getting taller than the rest with nowhere to go, just try to have them at the edge of the screen. Any other questions, feel free to ask. It might seem difficult, but once you get a week into it, you realize how easy it really is.


I have two 4'x'4' trays one with 4 and the other with 5 plants. the screen is about 23" off the table and about 13" above the plants. The plants are older clones that have started the bending process, so we'll see how it goes. the screen looks empty now but I know what can/will happen soon. Thanks for the input. They look a bit sad now that I've bent them over but looking at how nice yours look latter on I'm not worried.
the two plants by the plug in the wall (agent orange) fooled me last time. Looks so small and harmless now, It will take over the room with branches and huge buds. Never saw it coming. Was looking forward to trying her outdoors. It's still early so thought I would see how see dose under the screen. Probably only need one or two but what the hell.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

cazador said:


> I have two 4'x'4' trays one with 4 and the other with 5 plants. the screen is about 23" off the table and about 13" above the plants. The plants are older clones that have started the bending process, so we'll see how it goes. the screen looks empty now but I know what can/will happen soon. Thanks for the input. They look a bit sad now that I've bent them over but looking at how nice yours look latter on I'm not worried.
> the two plants by the plug in the wall (agent orange) fooled me last time. Looks so small and harmless now, It will take over the room with branches and huge buds. Never saw it coming. Was looking forward to trying her outdoors. It's still early so thought I would see how see dose under the screen. Probably only need one or two but what the hell.


Looking good. Good thing you flipped the light, any bigger and those girls would have been too big. I bet thats going to fill out nicely. You may have to put some weight on top of the screen, if its unanchored I have had my plants lift one side by inches. Not lets see your canopy of colas grow in.


----------



## cazador (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good. Good thing you flipped the light, any bigger and those girls would have been too big. I bet thats going to fill out nicely. You may have to put some weight on top of the screen, if its unanchored I have had my plants lift one side by inches. Not lets see your canopy of colas grow in.


Thanks for the feedback. Yea, I waited to long last time wanting to tweak the room a bit before flipping the lights. Last run was crazy, branches everywhere and had to remove one of the stands and move the girls to the floor for room(got great yields!). Not using CO2 this go. Hope I'm closer to the target height for this method and round, we'll see. 
You got me worried now, saying it's a "good thing you flipped the light". I have some more room in there and resisted putting more plants in there for now. I'll wait the two-three weeks to see what happens then if room allows I'll add another plant and screen. I'm restricted to 12 mature plants, I've been growing 9 and doing well so far. I'll go weight the screen! Thanks again.


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra, your ladies look so yummy. So in your honor, one of my grow strains will be White Widow. I've been smoking the sweetest WW from my dispensary for the last 3 days. I have to see these ladies in my cabinet cause they look amazing!  Wake 'n Bake!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 20, 2010)

dunno how i never had a chance to come check ur thread brotha but i gopt a lot of readin to catchup on. i checked the first page and looked great. very clean and organized. but hope u dont mind me picking ur mind as i get my room rollin for the scrog. rep for the setup and great grow


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

cazador said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yea, I waited to long last time wanting to tweak the room a bit before flipping the lights. Last run was crazy, branches everywhere and had to remove one of the stands and move the girls to the floor for room(got great yields!). Not using CO2 this go. Hope I'm closer to the target height for this method and round, we'll see.
> You got me worried now, saying it's a "good thing you flipped the light". I have some more room in there and resisted putting more plants in there for now. I'll wait the two-three weeks to see what happens then if room allows I'll add another plant and screen. I'm restricted to 12 mature plants, I've been growing 9 and doing well so far. I'll go weight the screen! Thanks again.


Your welcome. Im sue what you have will be plenty, but you'll see soon enough. And 12 plants is plenty. I'll be swing by to see how yours are doin, and I hope you find this method of growing as enjoyable as I do


jsgamber said:


> Integra, your ladies look so yummy. So in your honor, one of my grow strains will be White Widow. I've been smoking the sweetest WW from my dispensary for the last 3 days. I have to see these ladies in my cabinet cause they look amazing!  Wake 'n Bake!


Sweet. Widow never seems to be a disappointment. Just be ready for the long flower times. Widow seems to be a strain to really let them go as longs as they want. Mine went for 12 weeks, but well worth it.


BooMeR242 said:


> dunno how i never had a chance to come check ur thread brotha but i gopt a lot of readin to catchup on. i checked the first page and looked great. very clean and organized. but hope u dont mind me picking ur mind as i get my room rollin for the scrog. rep for the setup and great grow


Thanks for stopping in boomer. Theres a lot on the first few pages but thats all my first grow. The good stuff is in the last 10 pages, after I did my upgrade. But if you manage to make it through the hole thing, you'll see lots of wonderful buds, quite a bit of info on scrogs, and how good and bad things can go. And if any questions need answers, I always to to do my best to fill in the blanks. So dont be hasitant.


----------



## Polecat (Mar 20, 2010)

You def. got it going on. I will probaly be calling on your help in the next few weeks.
Got my DIY reflector made. Made plans to switch fridge with my cousin tonight.
I have already made a small seedling/cloning chamber and a getto dwc. Just for practice using bag seed.
started 4 clones off a plant i planted on super bowl sunday. It has out grown my under lit chamber.
making sure clones root before i destroy.
i will be posting pics soon was going to be today but the camera batts are dead.


Your girls are what I am dreming about from now on.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like you are getting it all figured out. Always happy to help with questions, so when you're ready, fire away.


----------



## Polecat (Mar 20, 2010)

Took vacation just to finish this thing. I'm a electrician by trade and dont think this is anything for me to worry about as far as get'n it done. 2 good days be ready for god's gifts. Hopefully. just got some nug really heavy stuff bubblegum i believe.
might not get done till friday. i like to fish and make beer too.

Hey speaking of beer . What about usiing a blow off tube ran into the fridge? Free co2?
to hard to control?
with ventilation?
def want co2 injjection later.
seems like it couldn't hurt.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 20, 2010)

sounds good to me ill def hit u up for sum advice soon. im building my 4'x8' scrog tables and shit


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Polecat said:


> Took vacation just to finish this thing. I'm a electrician by trade and dont think this is anything for me to worry about as far as get'n it done. 2 good days be ready for god's gifts. Hopefully. just got some nug really heavy stuff bubblegum i believe.
> might not get done till friday. i like to fish and make beer too.
> 
> Hey speaking of beer . What about usiing a blow off tube ran into the fridge? Free co2?
> ...


Yeah, Had thought about brewing just for that. But didnt end up doing it. I imagine it couldnt get the levels too high, where it would cause damage, and anything below 1500ppm would be beneficial, and anything above what your room sits at on its own could only help. Id sayy give it a shot and see what happens.


BooMeR242 said:


> sounds good to me ill def hit u up for sum advice soon. im building my 4'x8' scrog tables and shit


Im here when your ready. Did you get a chance to look through the journal after I upgraded my room?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 21, 2010)

not yet brotha im swamped designing and building my two new rooms and got surgery wednesday so got to get it done but ill have lots of down time to readup so ill b bak


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 22, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> not yet brotha im swamped designing and building my two new rooms and got surgery wednesday so got to get it done but ill have lots of down time to readup so ill b bak


Well, when you get all caught up and feel like reading through, just let me know. I'll send you a pm with a link to my journal. It has all the same stuff as here, just a lot less user posts, so it will be easier for you to get through.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Well, when you get all caught up and feel like reading through, just let me know. I'll send you a pm with a link to my journal. It has all the same stuff as here, just a lot less user posts, so it will be easier for you to get through.


ya if u ever have a chance too id appreciate it


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 22, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya if u ever have a chance too id appreciate it


BooMeR242, every time I see your name I get an instant 'er response.  Took me damn near 4 hours to get through your Bubblehash post (+rep by the way) due to the distraction of all of your lovely ladies in your avatar!

:sigh: 


Oh ya, what's up Integra? (see got distracted...again). Stopping by to say "Hi". Had minor foot surgery today (old man syndrome...3) so I'm flying around on 2 bowls of OG Purple Kush until the trauma pain subsides. Sorry for the mental pics. 

I guess I'll sit here on the coach and finish up the lid to my mother tank or then again.........


----------



## purplecream (Mar 22, 2010)

your grow looks amazing!! ill be asking you for pointers once i start my 400 watt scrog for sure


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 22, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> BooMeR242, every time I see your name I get an instant 'er response.  Took me damn near 4 hours to get through your Bubblehash post (+rep by the way) due to the distraction of all of your lovely ladies in your avatar!
> 
> :sigh:


ya i know it happens... lol thanks for the rep


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Time for a huge update. I've been really busy the last few weeks tending to the ladies, making bubble hash from my buddys trim, and harvesting the right side of my screen. On top of that had to deal woth enroling in school(havent been in 7 years), and I just finished a 3 fay run in the hospital from severe abdominal pain. To add to that, my seeds showed up and my co2 generator came back from repair. So needles to say, it has been a busy 2 weeks. Somewhere in there I made canna butter from the left over pulp from the bubble hash, but that didnt turn out so great(takes 6 cookies to get a buzz). It was just an expieriment that didnt go as planed, but you cant win them all. 

So here are the last pics taken before harvest a little over a week ago
Blue Kush Day 57
RmTemp 77F
RH 60%
co2 PPM 450
Res Temp 72F
PH 5.99
PPM's 780







































































And this is the bubble hash I made from my buddies harvest. There was a plastic grocery bag full of trimm that I used a 4 bag set on with ice water and an egg beater. The final weigh was 14.3 grams of hash, I kept just under half for doing all of the work
















Then my seeds showed up. I ordered 6 strains from Sannie in the post above and they sent 2 freebies(JackberryxNYCD, Killing Kush Fem) Here are some shots of those and my seed collection. I currently have 13 different strains and a ton of bagseeds. THe bagseeds are the loose ones in the tote.
















And here's the Harvest Pics. I cut last tuesday(3/30). It was actually a lot more than I expected. I dont know if I hit my 16oz goal, but I think im in the 12-14oz range, but wont know for a few more days. I used my portable a/c box for drying, I put 10 lines to dry in, but ran out of space quickly. I put 3 more lines up in my closet which barely held the rest. I kept all of my popcorn fluff to the side to make butter with and have a 5gal bucket full of primo trim to make hash with. I should be making those sometime this weekend. Here;s the harvest pics













































And if anyone was curious, the all black gun is my Glock21 and the green and black one is my Springfield Armory XDm. Used for size refrence. Bor are full sized(not subcompact)


----------



## illadelphy (Apr 1, 2010)

damn right


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

illadelphy said:


> damn right


Thanks for stoping by. Glad you like it.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 1, 2010)

hows it going integra?? wats good with the girls?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> hows it going integra?? wats good with the girls?


There's a big update on the previous page. I just harvested the left side and planted 6 new strains(Kolossus, Madonna, Hericules*fem, Killing Kush*fem, K.O. Kush, and Cheeseberry) The right side is looking good and I'll hopefully get some shots of that soon. Got my co2 back and hooked up. I cut 6 Piss clones for my buddy's next run(the strain I grew outdoors) and last but not least, I'm making my bubble hash and canna butter tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Integra, just coming to check the full spread of the harvest. Success is a word not to be used lightly in your case bru. Glad all that hard work and set up has paid off for you. And not long to go until the 2nd half of the screen. Sweet as a puppy!!!

Have a good easter bud,

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks dst, you too. I cant wait to get some of these other strains going so I can have the assorted flavors like yourself. Thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 2, 2010)

holy moly bro nice nice , did i say nice .oh btw do you think you have enough seeds lol . congrats on the harvest i glad it was a success


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 2, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> holy moly bro nice nice , did i say nice .oh btw do you think you have enough seeds lol . congrats on the harvest i glad it was a success


Thanks Goofy. There was just so many strains I wanted to give a shot and since I plan on rotating strains every harvest per light(running different strains under each light from now on)I figured it would be great. But I am thinking about taking a bunch of those bag seeds and planting a bunch in some random spot and seeing if anything happens.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just finished scraping the bubble hash off the plates. Ended up with way more than I expected. Literally double what I got off of my buddys. The weights were as follows by bad size...
160u=3.5g
75u=15.6g
25u=10.6g
All that total up and sitting on the scale...


----------



## howak47 (Apr 3, 2010)

integra21 said:


> just finished scraping the bubble hash off the plates. Ended up with way more than i expected. Literally double what i got off of my buddys. The weights were as follows by bad size...
> 160u=3.5g
> 75u=15.6g
> 25u=10.6g
> all that total up and sitting on the scale...


holy shit man thats a shit load of hash hahah how much trim did u use to get that much


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dont have the weight, but it was a 13gal garbage bag full of it. Took me 10 hours to make it all.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a hard time on another thread about what my hash looked like, so I reworked the hash balls more evenly and took some fresh pics. THese are the 73u and 25u hash balls reworked for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## socialsmoker (Apr 3, 2010)

nice harvest integra those buds look sweet and the hash looks dank!!+rep


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 4, 2010)

aight so i got a 600 watt over a 1plant scrog..the screen size is 4x2 the plant was vegged to 3ft then put under the screen and vegged for two more weeks the flowered...the strain is og...from your experience with scrogin kush under a 600...wats a target yeild to expect and also do you have any suggestions warnings inputs..id greatly appreciate it...also would you recomend scrog???


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 4, 2010)

1plant og kush scrog..veg approx. 6-7weeks 1week flower under a 600......


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## GreenBully (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry the current pic didnt load but this is it 1week into veg under tge screend so techniquely week 6 veg


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone asked somwhere if there was a scrog group and I figured why not start one. Here's the link to the new thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/318783-scrog-club.html


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

I personally think scrogs are great and wouldnt be able to grow without one. Looks like that will be a pretty beastly plant and fill that screen like crazy. As tong as you keep your branches evenly spaced you will usually get a good yield. I have no personal expirience with the strain so I can only guess the weight, but I would say somewhere between 6-12oz depending on the strain and how well you grow it. Its certainly possible to get a higher yield but that usually requires a nice heavy yielding strain and good growing expierience. I dont have the weight from my half harvest yet, but I probly will tomorrow and I will post it with pics wen I trim them for jars.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> aight so i got a 600 watt over a 1plant scrog..the screen size is 4x2 the plant was vegged to 3ft then put under the screen and vegged for two more weeks the flowered...the strain is og...from your experience with scrogin kush under a 600...wats a target yeild to expect and also do you have any suggestions warnings inputs..id greatly appreciate it...also would you recomend scrog???


As far as tips, dont stress the plant if it can be avoided, and make sure to stay on top of rearranging your branches for the first 3-4 weeks, makes all the difference in the end and effects your yield greatly. My buddy grew the smae strain off of the same moter in an almost identical setup to mine, his pinal harvest was 10oz(4 plants in a 4'x4' screen) and I know mine is gona be higher(3 plants in a 3'x4' screen), I just dont know how much yet. and the only difference was he did a poor job of training the plants. And the last one, dont run your nutrients to "hot". Nutrient burn will always mess your harvest weight up, it is a lot easier to fix a deficiency than a burn and it doesnt have as big of an impact on the plant.


----------



## cazador (Apr 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> As far as tips, dont stress the plant if it can be avoided, and make sure to stay on top of rearranging your branches for the first 3-4 weeks, makes all the difference in the end and effects your yield greatly. .


3 - 4 weeks? I just stopped rearranging my branches 4 days ago at 2 weeks. Do you think I should keep it up longer (3-4weeks)? 2 screens, the indi has such fat leaves and grows so tight I think I have to let that one go. but I am worried about the sativas as they like to stretch like mad. But I also want them to put on the nice size buds I'm used to, so I was worried about rearranging the branches to long into the flowering period. Any thought? I'll up load a pic tonight, it might help you help me better. Thanks.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

cazador said:


> 3 - 4 weeks? I just stopped rearranging my branches 4 days ago at 2 weeks. Do you think I should keep it up longer (3-4weeks)? 2 screens, the indi has such fat leaves and grows so tight I think I have to let that one go. but I am worried about the sativas as they like to stretch like mad. But I also want them to put on the nice size buds I'm used to, so I was worried about rearranging the branches to long into the flowering period. Any thought? I'll up load a pic tonight, it might help you help me better. Thanks.


It will vary depending on strain a little. Basically, you want to train it untill right before the stretch stops with the goal of having a level, evenly spaced canopy. I stop training my girls when the first buds form, but I have a lot of practice at it. But uping a pic later yould help. By the endo of the stretch you should have your branches about 6-12" above the screen. THat will give you a carpent of nice buds like mine. But you have to position your fan leaves so each branch gets light faifly low down if you want them to be buds from top to bottom. I have come to the realization that you need light on the fan leaves and the buds to grow the monsters everyone loves.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
3 Blue Kush Clones
Flowered 9 weeks
Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
Hash=29grams


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the info integ...ill keep all those in mind...jus started with bloom feedings and it crossed my mind to go a lil heavy but i held back..and now that i read your response it only validates my thoughts on the heavy feeding...yea my girl is definately trying to fill the whole damn thing..i read wer u said train 3-4 weeks into flower???is that the intire strech or stop right at the peak stretch to get the fuller buds?? and as far as proper training im very maticulous about prettty much 1-3 nodes in every 2x2 square......thankxxx for the thread..SCRIBBBBBBED!!!


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 5, 2010)

the buds lookin super dankity dank by the way..hows that blue tasten???i just got mi kings kush raw diesel and cole train in box taday


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 6, 2010)

The smeel and taste are fantastic and will only get better with age. It is a very strong kush taste and something else I cant quite place my finger on. The high is a high and very intense. But I bet the second half will be strait zombie weed. Letting that side go for 10-11 weeks for total couchlock. Glad the info helped. How long you train is entirely dependent on the strain, My widows I train for 4 weeks, the Blue kush got trained for 3 1/2 weeks. I pretty much stop training as soon as I see a small ball of pistils(not just the couple of them).


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job Integra... Love the jars.. I'm subbed...

Laceygirl...


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 6, 2010)

roger that!! thats a big 10-4 integ basicly wen the plant starts focusing more on bud formation at that poit is wer(ur sayn) that i shud use as a window to stop for taller bud and continue for shorter?!?!? correct? thats wassup. tryna get as many as i can to be 6-7 inch colas..og produces somtimes low yeilds but dense nugs reachin 7-1ograms a cola if trained proper...


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 7, 2010)

God dammit integra, god dammit


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations, 5oz per plant indoors is the most I have seen here on RUI. 
Even GTO's grow with 2000 watts didnt hit that mark, and 29g of hash outta the trim.

Fantastic Job man.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Great job Integra... Love the jars.. I'm subbed...
> 
> Laceygirl...





GreenBully said:


> roger that!! thats a big 10-4 integ basicly wen the plant starts focusing more on bud formation at that poit is wer(ur sayn) that i shud use as a window to stop for taller bud and continue for shorter?!?!? correct? thats wassup. tryna get as many as i can to be 6-7 inch colas..og produces somtimes low yeilds but dense nugs reachin 7-1ograms a cola if trained proper...


Thats exactly what I sayin, right on. It might take you a grow or two to get it perfect, but even the ones you learn on usually turn out pretty great and onle get better with each run.


bigsourD said:


> God dammit integra, god dammit


Thanks, glad you like it(i think)either that or you are very upset with me.


cruzer101 said:


> Congratulations, 5oz per plant indoors is the most I have seen here on RUI.
> Even GTO's grow with 2000 watts didnt hit that mark, and 29g of hash outta the trim.
> 
> Fantastic Job man.


Thanks, I am so psyched my this harvest, really makes me wonder what I can do with some of these higher yielding strains I just poped.

Sorry for the delay guys. I just got out of the hospital again, been there for a few days. But hopefully this was the last trip for a while.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry I missed you in that one Lacey. Glad to have you on board. Hopefully some more crazy scrogs for you to look at in the near future.


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol. No man not disappointed at all. What kind of dank will we see next?


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Lol. No man not disappointed at all. What kind of dank will we see next?


Indeed, curious to see what you cook up for us next!
I take it you are happy with the grow cave, or are you gonna change anything for the next run?

Have a good weekend bru,

Peace,

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I always got something cooked up, just a question if I have the $$$ to do anything about it. I germinated these about a week ago, Hericules Feminized, Killing Kush Feminized, Kolossus, Madonna, and KO Kush. The side that just got Harvested is going to be running either Piss of my White Widow, and Im hoping to have the hericules or Killing Kush ready for the rhight sides harvest. As far as the room goes, Im plaaning on adding constant PH/PPM/Temp monitors and picking up some backup parts like air pumps and bulbs and mabe a balast. If I can find the cash for it, Im planning on switching to water coolong and am hoping to be able to bick up everything but the chiller. But I'll have to see.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Kush Week 9
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 52%
PH 5.99
PPM 750
Res Temp 73F













































And here's the widow


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 11, 2010)

is the widow at 9 weeks too?
both are lookin real frosty 
those beans youre germin sound fire too, definitely stickin around to see what those strains can do


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great shots man.
You sure do grow some awesome bud.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> is the widow at 9 weeks too?
> both are lookin real frosty
> those beans youre germin sound fire too, definitely stickin around to see what those strains can do


Yeah, they are both at 9 weeks and are frosty as hell. I cant wait to see what all of those strains can do, so I'll be busy as hell for the next year. I plan on doing 2 strains at a time(1 strain per light)


cruzer101 said:


> Great shots man.
> You sure do grow some awesome bud.


Thanks a lot Cruzer. Im just glad to have a grow go from start to finish without any major problems.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Integra your girls look great.... How many weeks do you plan to push the widow???? I grew mine out to twelve weeks and i'm glad I did.....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm gona take a close look at the trichs next week when I harvest the rest. If I have even 10% amber its coming down. The only reason I am planning on cutting her down with them is when I flush, they all get flushed. I dont know if I want to stress her by flushing, choping the rest, and then feeding her again for a couple of weeks and flushing again. But If I have no ambers by next week, that is probly exactly what ill do. So only time will really tell. All my other widows I let go for 12 weeks, but since its a single plant with I'd guess an oz or less on her, Im not to worried about getting her to her full potential. She realy is the runt of the litter and probly should have veged for another week or two. And has poor health compared to the other plants. I dont think she like the nutrient mix that the others loved.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Blue Kush Week 9
> Rm Temp 80F
> CO2 ppm 1500
> RH 52%
> ...




saw ur post to me in rhabs thread figured id check ur update and respond here. ure right i guess if i increased my numbers i could still do scrog for the weave and support. i originally made my plans based on the previous CA law limit but now its no more so ill see wat my attorney thinks. but ill be checkin in to see how ur harvest comes out. from the looks of things should be legit.


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey man did you make that hash with your trimmings? Is there any way you could send me a PM or something on how you made that?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I made the hash with trim only. No buds or popcorn buds. I used the standard method of making bubble hash. I would make a big explanation of it, but there are already so many out there, it would be a waste. 
Here is a linkl to a pretty standard way of doing it, the only difference between his and mine is I use a hand mixer on low speed instead of a drill.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/290816-bubble-hash-making-tutorial-boomer.html


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 14, 2010)

Right on man. Thanks


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 15, 2010)

That's some FATASS Calyx on those Kush bro Daaamnzz, And that's how you grow White Widow people!!
+rep bro!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> That's some FATASS Calyx on those Kush bro Daaamnzz, And that's how you grow White Widow people!!
> +rep bro!!!


Thanks a lot Roses. They are definetly th fatest calyxes I've seen in person.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi integra, they are looking soooo good....

Can't wait till you chop 'em down..

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 15, 2010)

Im chopping them in a couple of days, saturday is the day. I cant wait, Im afraid Im gona run out of jars to put this stuff in.


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Im afraid Im gona run out of jars to put this stuff in.


$6.95 at walmart. Just purchased 10 for the 4/20 harvest


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 16, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks a lot Roses. They are definetly th fatest calyxes I've seen in person.


lol I bet.. If you harvest Saturday, make sure you dry out atleast 1 bud for 420 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol I bet.. If you harvest Saturday, make sure you dry out atleast 1 bud for 420
> Enjoy!!


No worries there, I still have a lot of bud left from the last harvest, but I will probly run one through the dehydrator just to see how it is early.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 20, 2010)

Hows that harvest looking? pics?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Harvest is all done and drying. I never take wet weights because I feel they are useless. Should have the finished weight in the next couple of days. I have pics from right before the chop I am going to put up, but the site has been screwy for me for the last few days, The messed up part is now that everything got changed around, all the pics on the first page are someone elses, and Im not sure why its doing that. I should have an update up shortly though.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck on your final weight integra...


----------



## below0 (Apr 21, 2010)

your like the macgyver of grow design... nice


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

I see you have had an attack of the Phantom Pics..hehe.

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, and I contacted the admins with no response, kinda pisses me off. But what can I do. Im sure not redoing the whole journal, but luckily I keep 1 on a different site, so if people want to see it with the right pics I'll just have to post a link to a site that has less people but doesnt get messed up every month.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a heads up, I sent the admins a nasty message about the pic mess-up, So if I get banned, you all know why. I just put so much effort into this journal over the last year to have them just ruin it overnight and not even have the decency to respond to my first message days ago asking if there was going to be a fix for this problem. If you'd like to see any of the pics that are supposed to be in this journal, they can be viewed from my profile in my albums.


----------



## eastsideshit (Apr 23, 2010)

whats the site with the journal


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel for ya Integra.
Although anyone can make a journal, It's when you take the time to do it right and document everything correctly, Take several pics, go through them and crop, edit, resize, and post. I know that shit takes time. Im lucky, I deceided a long time ago that I was going to host my own pics on my own server. I did it in case I wanted to dissapear, my pics would go to.

Anyway I dont upload to the site so they didnt fuck mine up.
Is really a shame. I guess this is run by a bunch a kids.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

I had to start a whole new journal due to photo polution from other peoples threads all thru mine.... Feel your pain dude...
I upload my pics here to an albumn, if I want to delete them, I can...


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Bad software migration. It can happen, but it is a real pain. It has also happened to my journal....

I don't think I ever had a reply to any of my emails. At least I got my notepad back and some of the other bits and bobs.

The Sun is shining as well, happy dayz!!!

Peace, dST


----------



## bigsourD (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey integra, I know i probably should know this because I've been following your journal but i'm going to ask anyways... How many plants did you scrog on the last grow?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Hey integra, I know i probably should know this because I've been following your journal but i'm going to ask anyways... How many plants did you scrog on the last grow?


 Under the left 600w light I had 3 plants that were roughly 18" tall when flowered and got 160z 3 grams, and under the right 600w I had 6 plants roughly 6-8" tall when flowered(barely rooted) and got 15oz 27 grams for a total of 32oz 2grams from 9 plants under 1200w's of light.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok. Finally as promised. Its time for the harvest update. The first pics were taken the day before chop, and the jarred pic is from today, about a week and a half after chop. The harvest weight from this side was 15oz 27 grams. It would have been closer to 18oz, but the widow runted out compared to the others and only put out 24 grams. So between the 2 harvests(the whole screen) I got 32oz and 2 grams. These weights are of actual buds only. I ended up with about 4.5oz of popcorn fluff. I used some to make my last batch of butter, but the rest is going into the upcomming bubblehash I'll be making. I'll post how that goes when its done. I have kind of high expectations though since the last round of bubble gave me over an oz. So, on to the pics, I hope you all enjoy, and any comments or questions are welcome.

























And here's the widow, you cant tell in the pic, but it ended up about 50% purple





and here's my jars of goodies. This herb is fantastic. It has an incredibly strong smell and taste and a high that really knocks you on your ass. Everyone who had the pleasure of smoking it said it was the best herb they have ever had. I cant even describe either the taste or smell, dont really have words for it other than strong and great.





And before anyone says it, this stuff could have gone another week or two, but it had to come down before the big 420 party I had at my house because the smell was so strong.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2010)

Amazing Integra, simply amazing the amount of quality bud you produce in there.
What would you say the CO2 has done for ya, 20% more?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

The co2 helped im sure, but it wasnt in there for 5 weeks of an 8 week flower, so it obviously didnt do all it could.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 30, 2010)

hey integra wonderful job with that run man looks amazing. Do you exhaust at night or not at all?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 30, 2010)

not at all. My humidity hung a little high, but never got out of control.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 1, 2010)

nice grow.


----------



## quickrip (May 3, 2010)

Integra I just purchased the minigen this week Was wondering how you liked yours. Im stoked on it, the size, low heat, etc... I will be running mine with no water cooling. Shouldnt be a prob based on the manufacture. How do you feel about doing it this way with a good AC. Im gonna run the c.a.p. ppm3 controller. Its very simple but it tells your current ppm level which the hydro innovations model doesnt. Which controller do you use and how is it workin for ya? Sorry for so many ?'s +rep for a great grow


----------



## Integra21 (May 5, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Integra I just purchased the minigen this week Was wondering how you liked yours. Im stoked on it, the size, low heat, etc... I will be running mine with no water cooling. Shouldnt be a prob based on the manufacture. How do you feel about doing it this way with a good AC. Im gonna run the c.a.p. ppm3 controller. Its very simple but it tells your current ppm level which the hydro innovations model doesnt. Which controller do you use and how is it workin for ya? Sorry for so many ?'s +rep for a great grow


 I like mine alot. Same reasons as you, the size and not much heat. I water cool mine with drain to waste though. Should be fine with ac for you though. I use the setinel ppm controller and I like it alot.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Hey Interga, did I read correctly that you are using Water cooled fans, not sure if it was your thread? My homeboy was telling me about them. He's an Electrical Design Engineer and uses Water Cooled Fans when he is designing Server Rooms. So like an AC but using water to produce the cool air.....

EDIT, just read the name of the thread and I guess that where I am getting mixed up (water cooled CO2)


----------



## Integra21 (May 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Interga, did I read correctly that you are using Water cooled fans, not sure if it was your thread? My homeboy was telling me about them. He's an Electrical Design Engineer and uses Water Cooled Fans when he is designing Server Rooms. So like an AC but using water to produce the cool air.....
> 
> EDIT, just read the name of the thread and I guess that where I am getting mixed up (water cooled CO2)


 Yeah, you caught it. The co2 is water cooled. I have all the plans figured out for water cooling my lights and room though, I just have to save up for the gear(its not cheap). I am planning on running a 1/2hp chiller with a 30gal cooler for a res and using 2 Ice Box's on my lights to cool them and the room. But all of that hardware is about $1500, so it will probly be a little bit before I get all of that and set it up.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, you caught it. The co2 is water cooled. I have all the plans figured out for water cooling my lights and room though, I just have to save up for the gear(its not cheap). I am planning on running a 1/2hp chiller with a 30gal cooler for a res and using 2 Ice Box's on my lights to cool them and the room. But all of that hardware is about $1500, so it will probly be a little bit before I get all of that and set it up.


Awesome, you got any links to check out equipment, I'll be waiting until the end of days for my mate to pitch up with a freebie, like he said he would (sorry tou put you down when you ain't around lad, haha)
I am looking at a rebuild of my small plot.
Peace
DST out.


----------



## Integra21 (May 6, 2010)

To start with a nice cooler for a res so its more efficient than a normal barrel
http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=120389&click=2744

Then 2 6" ice boxes on the lights. Should be enough to cool the lights and the room by up to 10F
http://www.growlightexpress.com/water-cooled-lights-8/ice-box-heat-exchanger-6-inch-306.html

And the most expensive part, the chiller
http://www.growlightexpress.com/water-chillers-60/ecoplus-1-2-hp-water-chiller-488.html

Then I need a pump to circulate it through the 2 Ice boxes and then to the minigen
http://www.growlightexpress.com/pumps-irrigation-41/water-pumps-43/mag-drive-pump-950-gph-278.html

after I have all of that, just the hardware and pvc to hook it all together and hook my inline fan to hydrogens fan thermostat controller and it should be golden. I plan on having the pump run the cold water up to the Ice Boxes, then exit out to the minigen, and then into the chiller and back into the res.


----------



## quickrip (May 7, 2010)

Youve probably already seen it but there is a you tube video that notoriousb sent me with the guys from hydro innovations showing the whole room cooled by the chiller. Even a coil to cool the res. Its bad ass. Im very interested to go that direction. Seems like a great way to go. I cant wait to see it in action in your room.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> To start with a nice cooler for a res so its more efficient than a normal barrel
> http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=120389&click=2744
> 
> Then 2 6" ice boxes on the lights. Should be enough to cool the lights and the room by up to 10F
> ...


Cheers lad, lots of homework for me. Tried to Rep but you know, it said later alligator.

Peace and have a good weekend bru.

DST


----------



## thalastprofit (May 7, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok. I'll start with the grusome pics and then fill you in on all of the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! LOL i will kill for my plants to get to ur stAGE but just learned a big lesson dont mix root boost with CalMag ...nice crop by the way


----------



## Integra21 (May 7, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Youve probably already seen it but there is a you tube video that notoriousb sent me with the guys from hydro innovations showing the whole room cooled by the chiller. Even a coil to cool the res. Its bad ass. Im very interested to go that direction. Seems like a great way to go. I cant wait to see it in action in your room.


 Yeah, Im pretty excited to get it all and set it up. Wont be able to for this run, but I did get a couple of new toys for the room. Will have pics of those when its all set up and going again. Hoping to get some plants back in there this weekend. Only time will tell though.


DST said:


> Cheers lad, lots of homework for me. Tried to Rep but you know, it said later alligator.
> 
> Peace and have a good weekend bru.
> 
> DST


 Yeah, it seems like it wants me to rep the world before it lets me re-rep someone. Now do your homework damn it.


thalastprofit said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! LOL i will kill for my plants to get to ur stAGE but just learned a big lesson dont mix root boost with CalMag ...nice crop by the way


 Im not sure if it was just the combination of the cal/mag and bio root but more so those 2 being added to the fox farm trio that did it. But not certain on that, and Im sure not gona try to do it again to find out. Just ened up spraying the rest of that shit in the yard. The grass seems to love it though.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

Wow...that was not a nice pic bump.....lol.


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow...that was not a nice pic bump.....lol.


 I dont mind. That was my first run on blue kush, and I just finished my second. I think I learned what they like a little better. That shit was tragic though.


----------



## marksk85 (May 8, 2010)

so what crop does that leave you with? amazing grow some of the most detailed most upkept grws ive seen props


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2010)

Well, this is the pic that got bumped from my first attempt at Blue Kush, was full of mites and had a chemical reaction from ferts that killed them





And this was my second attempt I just finished of thhe same strain, no mites, and good nutrients, got 2 lbs off of this harvest





So it was definetly a good crop thhis go round. I am still preping my room for the next run, but Im hoping to put some girls in there tomorrow.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2010)

Talk about being dialed in. If anyone is there you are.
So this round will see co2 as well. It will be something to see man.

You know, I was looking for a co2 generator after seeing yours but I searched the wrong thing. I found gen1 and felt it was too big.
Now I see its minigen and searched that. That will work. What type of monitor are you using? (sorry for being lazy, you probably already mentioned it)


----------



## Integra21 (May 9, 2010)

Im using the setinel co2 only controller. Here's a link.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-cppm-1-co2-controller-84.html

And the minigen just in case
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/minigen-co2-generator-907.html


----------



## Bob Smith (May 16, 2010)

Integra, looking beautiful as always, my friend 

Yup, I'm back from the dead............glad to see you're still cooking with fire


----------



## BlackRoses (May 17, 2010)

That first one looked terrible.. what an improvement man


----------



## moops (May 20, 2010)

It almost looks like Uncle Scrooge's bank vault in Duckberg. Just jump into a sea of buds. Might solve a mystery!


----------



## bigsourD (May 21, 2010)

> I am still preping my room for the next run, but Im hoping to put some girls in there tomorrow....


So what strains are you gonna do next? Or are you going to run the blue kush again... what seed co. does the blue kush come from?


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> So what strains are you gonna do next? Or are you going to run the blue kush again... what seed co. does the blue kush come from?


 This next run is going to be the Piss(strain I grew Outdoors)on the left side, and another round of Blue Kush on the right side. But by the time they finish up, I'll have my new strains sexed and Should be some new interesting stuff on the next run. Blue Kush is a clone only strain out of BC last time I checked, And I got clones from a friend. So its not very easy to get. But it is a hell of a strain as long as you know how to raise her right. I pulled my 2lbs with 2600w lights and 9 plants, but my buddy only got 1bl with 36 plants in soil and a 1000w on a light mover.


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2010)

Heres a small update. Getting the room all fired back up. I running 4 Piss clones(the strain I grew outdoors) on the left side, and I'll be putting some more Blue Kush clones in on the the right soon. I put the piss in and left the lights on 24hrs to let the girls get used to their new environment and recover from the root damage they suffered trough getting from my clone tub to the flower tub. I'll have more info on the next update when both sides have plants and the light cycle has started















And here are some shots of the Blue Kush after it has been curing for about a month. Truely killer herb. An incredibly strong Taste and smell that is musky and sweet with an almost citris hint but not really fruity. Burns your nostrils a little when breathed deeply. The Kigh is a good balance of a strong high with a strong but uplifting boddy buzz. A true pleasure to smoke.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

i just hit u up with a question in ur scrog thread so idk whats better to be writing u on but ill wait for a response on the other thread. shit lookin good as well


----------



## smokadapotta (May 23, 2010)

i'm just looking at this thread. but those were some NUGGAFIED PLANTS lol


----------



## Integra21 (May 23, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> i just hit u up with a question in ur scrog thread so idk whats better to be writing u on but ill wait for a response on the other thread. shit lookin good as well


 Ok, going to check it out.You are more than welcome to ask questions here though.


smokadapotta said:


> i'm just looking at this thread. but those were some NUGGAFIED PLANTS lol


 Thanks. They turned out great. If you give it a whole lookthrough, you can see my progress since the begening, there's a hole lot of pics, so it isnt that bad to get through.


----------



## RonJon (May 25, 2010)

Very nice Integra! Absolutly amazing grow area, im going to be usuing Scrog shortly and any tips would be great..check out my journal when ya get a chance.. Aeroponic Indica Hybird is title

Later bro


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 3 Flower
PH 5.8
PPM 850
Res Temp 70F
Room Temp 80F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 650






The Piss(left side)is the local strain I grew outdoors last summer and figured I'd give it a go indoors to see what it could do. The 4 clones of it were vegged in the flower room while the Blue Kush clones were finishing rooting in the veg, it really helped get them big and ready for the flip. On the Right side is % Blue Kush clones that are from the same mom I ran lsat grow. The next Set will be of 2 of my new strains, either Cheeseberry and K.O Kush or Madonna and Kolossus. The new meters seem to be working better than the old dip in ones I used on the previous grow. So I am now using those readings and the plants seem to be loving it. Since there is no bud for budporn yet, I decided to do some close veg shots that reminded me of bud porn. Hope you guys enjoy, If you have any questions, feel free to ask.






























And I also took the time this weekend and used the garbage bag(13gal) full of popcorn bud from the last grow and busted out the bubble bags. I ended up getting a good ammount of hash from it and I still have a whole other bag of trim to do, best weight so far.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Good to see you back up and running again Integra.....nice hash ball!!


----------



## bigsourD (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought they were potatoes at first and was like wtf?? haha nice hash man


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Good to see you back up and running again Integra.....nice hash ball!!


 Thanks DST, Hopefully I'll have time to finish up the rest of it. Im expecting a little over 2oz of hash total from what I got left. Cant Wait to see these girls start to build them buds.


bigsourD said:


> I thought they were potatoes at first and was like wtf?? haha nice hash man


 Thanks SourD. I couldnt believe I got so much, but I had never ran just popcorn buds through the bubble bags. Still have to do the leaf trimm though and I have a full garbage bag in the freezer of it just waiting on me. They do look kinda like potatoes though in your defense.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 9, 2010)

i wish my hash even looked remotely like that lol. great stuff bro


----------



## bigsourD (Jun 10, 2010)

dude, you need to hook me up with some of that hash!


----------



## Boomnock (Jun 11, 2010)

this is one SICK juornal. Damn, WW is so beatiful.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i wish my hash even looked remotely like that lol. great stuff bro


 It's mot hard to make. As long as you have bubble bags and patience you can get a lot. I use a hand mixer on the slowest setting and run it for about 30 min, then add a hadful of trim and run for another 30min, and repeat that about a total of 3 times and pull the bags. That round was 5 pulls of those sets. Took about 8 hours.


bigsourD said:


> dude, you need to hook me up with some of that hash!


 I would, but Im loving it to much, but I'll smoke some for you. I used an 8th of it to make a batch of hash cookies, and a single cookie cost my friend his skybox ticket to the blackhawks last playoff game. Found that 1/4 of a gookie was good enough to give you a wicked head and body high for 4-5 hours.


Boomnock said:


> this is one SICK juornal. Damn, WW is so beatiful.


 Thanks for the comment. Only the pics in about the first 10 pages are white widow, then it goes mango and then the most recent ones are Blue Kush.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It's mot hard to make. As long as you have bubble bags and patience you can get a lot. I use a hand mixer on the slowest setting and run it for about 30 min, then add a hadful of trim and run for another 30min, and repeat that about a total of 3 times and pull the bags. That round was 5 pulls of those sets. Took about 8 hours.
> 
> I would, but Im loving it to much, but I'll smoke some for you. I used an 8th of it to make a batch of hash cookies, and a single cookie cost my friend his skybox ticket to the blackhawks last playoff game. Found that 1/4 of a gookie was good enough to give you a wicked head and body high for 4-5 hours.
> 
> Thanks for the comment. Only the pics in about the first 10 pages are white widow, then it goes mango and then the most recent ones are Blue Kush.


Looking good as always, my friend 

Now, about that hash.......ordered bags and a mini washing machine doohickey (clearly made for use with bubble bags), and I'd love your help in a week when I get to making it............gonna have a shitload of popcorn (not even popcorn, damn near 2-3 gram colas I'm just too pooped to trim).............probably have about a pound of sugar shake to deal with.

Fucking grow store is out of the electric trimmers so I've been doing this shit by hand all day.............fuck me.

Anyways, just wanted to say hi and spread some of my joy around


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 11, 2010)

No prob Bob. Just let me know what you want to know and I'll be happy to help. I kinda feel your pain on trimming, since even mine is a lot of work, but I have 3-4 people that help me with that, so it really helps cut down on the time.


----------



## bigsourD (Jun 11, 2010)

> I would, but Im loving it to much, but I'll smoke some for you. I used an 8th of it to make a batch of hash cookies, and a single cookie cost my friend his skybox ticket to the blackhawks last playoff game. Found that 1/4 of a gookie was good enough to give you a wicked head and body high for 4-5 hours.


That's crazy ridiculous! I need to def invest in that bubble hash bucket


----------



## kevin (Jun 12, 2010)

this is a great grow integra, thanks for sharing!!! if you have a few can you check out my setup, it's my second bubble grow. i want to get dialed in as sweet as yours.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> This next run is going to be the Piss(strain I grew Outdoors)on the left side, and another round of Blue Kush on the right side. But by the time they finish up, I'll have my new strains sexed and Should be some new interesting stuff on the next run. Blue Kush is a clone only strain out of BC last time I checked, And I got clones from a friend. So its not very easy to get. But it is a hell of a strain as long as you know how to raise her right. I pulled my 2lbs with 2600w lights and 9 plants, but my buddy only got 1bl with 36 plants in soil and a 1000w on a light mover.


Whoa, I missed something here..............2600W? Last I remember you had 1200W...........where'd you get the other 1400W?

Don't you have a 600 over each section?


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Whoa, I missed something here..............2600W? Last I remember you had 1200W...........where'd you get the other 1400W?
> 
> Don't you have a 600 over each section?


 That was a typo. It was supposed to be 2 600w lights. good catch though, that could have confused other people too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 13, 2010)

I couldn't even imagine what you could do with 2600 watts.
Let me try, A virtual garden of Eden that yields 5 pounds or so?
Yea, I can see it.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I couldn't even imagine what you could do with 2600 watts.
> Let me try, A virtual garden of Eden that yields 5 pounds or so?
> Yea, I can see it.


 That would probly be pretty close. Im shooting for 3lbs this run, it might be a bit of a stretch trying to get an additional pound, but I know I could have gotten more last run. Not sure with the piss on the left side though. I have only seen what she can do outside. But thanks for that crazy vision, unless I open a shop, I'll never go that big.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Another new update. Girls are doing well, I'd say even better than last time, but its pretty close. The piss have stretched like nuts over the last week. The Blue Kush finally finished greening up and growth has also exploded noticeably. They have been eating about 150ppm work of nutrients each day, which is a little higher that the last couple. I found this a little strange due to the fact the the c o2 generator has been out of commission sine 3 days before flower. I have it all torn apart and diagnosed, just a piece of teflon tape stuck in the gas line, but im still figuring out how to get it out, really wish I had a compressor in the garage. But enough rambaling, on with the update.

Piss & Blue Kush 10th day of 12/12
PH 5.9
PPM 750-775
Res Temp 71F
Rm Temp 79F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 660




















Piss Close-ups






























Blue Kush Close-ups


----------



## Shoolaces88 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good again...
I love the name piss lol Did I miss the genetics?

I read the whole thread a couple nights ago (I didnt know what i was getting into lol) and sub'd..

Thank you for putting your time into this journal... 
there is so much good info that I cant wait to put to use


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shoolaces88 said:


> Looking good again...
> I love the name piss lol Did I miss the genetics?
> 
> I read the whole thread a couple nights ago (I didnt know what i was getting into lol) and sub'd..
> ...


 Thanks bro. I put a lot of work into it so I like it alot when other people can benefit in some way. The Piss is a local growers strain that was the old Cat Piss crossed with Northern Lights to the best of my knowledge. And yes, Cat piss is an actual strain that can be looked up...
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/plant-bud-photos/61578-cat-piss-strain.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 18, 2010)

great update bro. things are lookin way healthy. i didnt catch ur last grow yield. wat ws it with this setup? im curious if im undershooting my yield goal of 4lbs with my setup. i know uve seen it and about to harvest next weekend. 3600w doin scrog with c02. are u using a chiller? i ran out of amp room for the house and like u mentioned earlier that "ull never go that big until i have a shop" -id have to agree with u lol im strugglin pullin 125amps at my pad. (not all grow related) 

anyways u got ur shit dialed and im still workin on mine now that i got my first run down. so im lookin to see wat ure doin better then i am haha. ( i think its ur lower water temps for one thing im at 80 F)


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> great update bro. things are lookin way healthy. i didnt catch ur last grow yield. wat ws it with this setup? im curious if im undershooting my yield goal of 4lbs with my setup. i know uve seen it and about to harvest next weekend. 3600w doin scrog with c02. are u using a chiller? i ran out of amp room for the house and like u mentioned earlier that "ull never go that big until i have a shop" -id have to agree with u lol im strugglin pullin 125amps at my pad. (not all grow related)
> 
> anyways u got ur shit dialed and im still workin on mine now that i got my first run down. so im lookin to see wat ure doin better then i am haha. ( i think its ur lower water temps for one thing im at 80 F)


 Yeah, your shit looks sick Boomer. Im still waiting to see your weight. I ended up with 2lbs and a couple of grams of all bud. All popcorn was used for hash. I ended up with approx 3oz of hash as well. So I'm happy as hell with the harvest. And my co2 was only running for 3 weeks of that 10 week grow. I am not useing a chiller, but my temps stay pretty reasonable. During lights out the temps get down to about 68F and by the end of lights on it climbs it way up to 71-73F. I am planning on watercooling the whole room after this grow, but I'll have to see how my money situation is doing. It gona cost me around $1500. And if your amps are getting to high, if you can upgrad or change the config of your room and try to get as many of the big draws on 240v and it will cut your amp draw in half. For exammple. My ballast is a dual 600w(1200w) that runs on 240v. This means that my ballast draws roughly 5 amps of current. That same ballast running on standard 120v(us power)would draw 10 amps of current. So you could see how changing a few lights and possibly a chiller or a/c unit can free up a lot of amps. Just search for watt's law and you can figure out how much amperage you are drawing if you know the wattage and figure out what of yours you can change and draw less. the basic formula is watts=Volts x Amps. So if you devide the wattage by the volts you get your amp draw. And changing any watts from 120v to 240v basically just cuts whatever the amp draw is by 50%.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, your shit looks sick Boomer. Im still waiting to see your weight. I ended up with 2lbs and a couple of grams of all bud. All popcorn was used for hash. I ended up with approx 3oz of hash as well. So I'm happy as hell with the harvest. And my co2 was only running for 3 weeks of that 10 week grow. I am not useing a chiller, but my temps stay pretty reasonable. During lights out the temps get down to about 68F and by the end of lights on it climbs it way up to 71-73F. I am planning on watercooling the whole room after this grow, but I'll have to see how my money situation is doing. It gona cost me around $1500. And if your amps are getting to high, if you can upgrad or change the config of your room and try to get as many of the big draws on 240v and it will cut your amp draw in half. For exammple. My ballast is a dual 600w(1200w) that runs on 240v. This means that my ballast draws roughly 5 amps of current. That same ballast running on standard 120v(us power)would draw 10 amps of current. So you could see how changing a few lights and possibly a chiller or a/c unit can free up a lot of amps. Just search for watt's law and you can figure out how much amperage you are drawing if you know the wattage and figure out what of yours you can change and draw less. the basic formula is watts=Volts x Amps. So if you devide the wattage by the volts you get your amp draw. And changing any watts from 120v to 240v basically just cuts whatever the amp draw is by 50%.



thanks bro i got blessed with havin a father who owns a HVAC company and is a licensed electrician as well. so we got everything dialed. sub panel from the main breaker but i cant do anymore breaker upgrades cuz edison will know watsup and i dont want to buy a permit from the city to have extra power drawn from the street elect vault. im gonna try and fudge with shit and may have to sacrifice shit like my own AC just to run two chillers. im already running 37,000btu worth of AC in two diff rooms and everything that can be converted to 240v has been done. but ill see wat i can come up with. other issue is the rooms are on the second floor of the pad and heat rises and stays there since theyre also vaulted cielings and no attic space. anyways im def gonna b curious to see what kind of weight pulls with this round despite cutting 3 plants short and two others are fukd up with lil buds.
anyways thanks for the info bro ill be lurking.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 20, 2010)

looking AMAZING integra!! those blue kush on the right filled out a lot in the days between your two last updates, really shows you got this dialed in. ill be watching this one for sure. im thinking about throwing a screen up over my LST'd plants a week or so before flower so this will be major help if i go in that direction.


----------



## The Potologist (Jun 20, 2010)

Wowzers! I love the setup. Very legit. I am sure you will enjoy a very sexy harvest. Subscribed with the lawn chair!


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks bro. I put a lot of work into it so I like it alot when other people can benefit in some way. The Piss is a local growers strain that was the old Cat Piss crossed with Northern Lights to the best of my knowledge. And yes, Cat piss is an actual strain that can be looked up...
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/plant-bud-photos/61578-cat-piss-strain.html


When I first saw you were growing Piss I thought, Hey, I am sure the Greenhouse use to sell something called Cat Piss. It was like 15 euro a gram about 4+ years ago (which was real expensive then) And yup, it hummed like a mofo. Glad you confirmed that.

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 21, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking AMAZING integra!! those blue kush on the right filled out a lot in the days between your two last updates, really shows you got this dialed in. ill be watching this one for sure. im thinking about throwing a screen up over my LST'd plants a week or so before flower so this will be major help if i go in that direction.


 Thanks littlegrower. I got the Blue Kush dialed in pretty good so Im pretty sure I'll hit my pound again on that side and Im really hoping to get similar results on the piss side, but I have no idea how its going to turn out because I've never flowered it in my setup before, only outdoors. As far as your setup, scrogs are great and I think its easier to work plants into the screen then to tie all of the branches, but it can cause watering and flushing issues for soil growers, but there are easy fixes for those problems. Thanks for stopping by and I hope my grow helps get you lots o weight. 


The Potologist said:


> Wowzers! I love the setup. Very legit. I am sure you will enjoy a very sexy harvest. Subscribed with the lawn chair!


 Thanks for the kind words and stopping by. I'll try to make sure its a show worth watching. 


DST said:


> When I first saw you were growing Piss I thought, Hey, I am sure the Greenhouse use to sell something called Cat Piss. It was like 15 euro a gram about 4+ years ago (which was real expensive then) And yup, it hummed like a mofo. Glad you confirmed that.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Yeah, even though the name might be offputting for some, anyone who has smoked the strain seems to have pretty high opinions about it. I personally enjoy it, I just dont think it can compete with the new girls(Madonna, K.O. Kush, Cheeseberry, Kolossus, Hericules, and Killing Kush). So this will be my last run of it for a while and the mom is already chopped and gone. But if I feel like it later, I still have about 20 beans of it, so Im sure I could find another mother if I needed to.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 21, 2010)

Time for another update. Day 17 of 12/12 and we got bud porn this week. Switched over to flower nutrients on Monday. Hope you enjoy the pics.

Piss & Blue Kush Day 17 of 12/12

Rm Temp 79F
CO2 PPM 660
RH 50%
PPM 750
PH 5.8-6.1
Res Temp 71F


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 21, 2010)

that piss is looking pretty promising!! i got full confidence youll pull a LB or pretty close. a couple questions though, how long does that cat piss take to fully flower/how long you going to flower it for? as well as, why did you start you flower nutrients this many days into flower and not at the beginning?


----------



## grodrowithme (Jun 22, 2010)

i dont no ho i missed this grow guess it was when my internet wass off nice though looking great


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that piss is looking pretty promising!! i got full confidence youll pull a LB or pretty close. a couple questions though, how long does that cat piss take to fully flower/how long you going to flower it for? as well as, why did you start you flower nutrients this many days into flower and not at the beginning?


 Im not exactly sure on the flower time but its around 8 weeks. The only time I have personally grown this strain was my oustdoor one I did about 20 pages back. And this piss is from a different mom then that one, so only time will tell.As far as the nutrients, it pretty common practice to not start the flower nutrients until budsites begin to show. That's how Ive done all of my grows, I flip the lights and give them veg nutrients until the furst tiny budsites appear. Then I switch to a mix of 50%veg50%flower nutrients for a couple of days and then over to strait flower nutrients after that. When I tried to do flower nutrients right when I flipped the lights, I would get weird curling leaves and random nutrient burn. 


grodrowithme said:


> i dont no ho i missed this grow guess it was when my internet wass off nice though looking great


 Glad you found it then. Enjoy the show and if you have any questions, feel free to ask. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Im not exactly sure on the flower time but its around 8 weeks. The only time I have personally grown this strain was my oustdoor one I did about 20 pages back. And this piss is from a different mom then that one, so only time will tell.As far as the nutrients, it pretty common practice to not start the flower nutrients until budsites begin to show. That's how Ive done all of my grows, I flip the lights and give them veg nutrients until the furst tiny budsites appear. Then I switch to a mix of 50%veg50%flower nutrients for a couple of days and then over to strait flower nutrients after that. When I tried to do flower nutrients right when I flipped the lights, I would get weird curling leaves and random nutrient burn.


ive never heard of doing that before with the nutrients but what you said sounds pretty smart. i like the idea of weening them off the veg nutes by mixing that with the flower nutes so i might take your way of giving nutes into consideration once i start flowering. thanks for the info on that.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn Bro, very nice work man. Great job on the scrog, one of the best I have seen. I think we might be on the same day of flower man. I looked back at your first grow and have to say those are some awesome buds Integra. Scribed +++Rep


----------



## quickrip (Jun 23, 2010)

That makes three of us on the same day of flower. Guess everyone was gettin antsy at the same time. Lol. 
Great info on the veg nutes into flower a couple weeks integra. Ive got some curling leaves now and I bet thats why. Next round I will try waiting on the flower nutes for sure. Btw hows your minigen working for you? I bought one and it kept shutting off no matter what I did. I sent it back for repair and it still had the same problem. I tried new propane and no luck. Just wondering if yours is consistantly working for you. Also do you have it hooked to a controller or timer or what? Mine was hooked to the fuzzy logic. Ive now gone to a tank and returned the minigen. I hope your having a better experience. Plants are looking fabulous man.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Bro, very nice work man. Great job on the scrog, one of the best I have seen. I think we might be on the same day of flower man. I looked back at your first grow and have to say those are some awesome buds Integra. Scribed +++Rep


 Thanks Raider, love getting compliments from experienced growers, makes me feel like I might actually be getting this growing thing figured out. I flipped my lights on June 4th, so if you did on or around that day, you're spot on. This journal is actually a log of my first 4 grows, and am now currently on the 5th. So if you get a chance to do the quick scroll through and look at the pics only, you can see all of the shit that has happened along the way, but nomater what happened, I always ended up with pretty decent herb. Thanks for stopping by, and I'll still always be lurking in your grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 24, 2010)

quickrip said:


> That makes three of us on the same day of flower. Guess everyone was gettin antsy at the same time. Lol.
> Great info on the veg nutes into flower a couple weeks integra. Ive got some curling leaves now and I bet thats why. Next round I will try waiting on the flower nutes for sure. Btw hows your minigen working for you? I bought one and it kept shutting off no matter what I did. I sent it back for repair and it still had the same problem. I tried new propane and no luck. Just wondering if yours is consistantly working for you. Also do you have it hooked to a controller or timer or what? Mine was hooked to the fuzzy logic. Ive now gone to a tank and returned the minigen. I hope your having a better experience. Plants are looking fabulous man.


 I guess we have had similar problems. I have only had mine running for maybe 4 weeks total since I got it 5 months ago. I worked great for the first 30 days, but then wouldnt light. I sent it back to them for repair, and their customer service was great. They told me a piece of teflon tape was cloged in the gas line and fixed it. It worked great after I got it back for another 3 weeks, but then had the same issue. I decided I was going to take it apart, and did. I manage to get it working for about 3 days, but then it did the same thing again. I am planning on taking it apart again, but havent found the time. Its such a stupid problem, but it wont work in its current condiition. I thing in a few months, I may just upgrade to the hydrogen pro and try to fix and keep the mini as a backup, because when it worked, it worked very well. Just in case you didnt know, fuzzy logic controllers are ment to be used on bottled gas, and standard controllers are for generators. Im not sure exactly why, but it stated several time in my Setinel manual to turn fuzzy logic off if using a generator.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I guess we have had similar problems. I have only had mine running for maybe 4 weeks total since I got it 5 months ago. I worked great for the first 30 days, but then wouldnt light. I sent it back to them for repair, and their customer service was great. They told me a piece of teflon tape was cloged in the gas line and fixed it. It worked great after I got it back for another 3 weeks, but then had the same issue. I decided I was going to take it apart, and did. I manage to get it working for about 3 days, but then it did the same thing again. I am planning on taking it apart again, but havent found the time. Its such a stupid problem, but it wont work in its current condiition. I thing in a few months, I may just upgrade to the hydrogen pro and try to fix and keep the mini as a backup, because when it worked, it worked very well. Just in case you didnt know, fuzzy logic controllers are ment to be used on bottled gas, and standard controllers are for generators. Im not sure exactly why, but it stated several time in my Setinel manual to turn fuzzy logic off if using a generator.


The fuzzy pulses to slow co2 regulator so that your target ppm doesnt get passed up. With a generator its not a good idea to ingnite over and over so thats why they have the setting without the pulsing for them. My cap fuzzy logic has a setting for gens also, but the minigen still wouldnt work. Im convinced that they havent worked out the bugs with that thing yet. I just got a cap regulator yesterday to go with the fuzzy and tank setup. This should be the last of my co2 problems. Fingers crossed. Btw hydro innovations customer service was great for me also but if you cant make your own product work properly then who the hell can?


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 24 of 12/12
CO2 PPM 550
Rm Temp 79F
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 750
Res Temp 71F


























































































Some of you might notice that the saw tips on the leaves are a little more curled than last week, this was from me putting 4ml of SnowStorm Ultra into my 5gal res. It had no other advers effects on the plants, but did make those tips curl more than they were. Is this the begening of a K burn? I have had it in small ammounts on every grow of mine so far. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to post them here.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 29, 2010)

They look amazing to me, but I dont know too much about nute burn situations.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 29, 2010)

They look friggin awesome. I get some burnt tips usually after the ppms go over 1000, but with low ppms it might be from lights being too close. There are a few leaves that look like they are a bit bleached. But hey they look great man. Why do you have your co2 so low? I have been running 1450, I thought that was optimal. I may be wrong.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 29, 2010)

plenty of bud porn for us this week from that cat piss. those blue kush really filled that screen out nicely too and will probably be getting nice and hairy from here on out.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

hey Integra, nice pics man. Like youi said I did notice the little upturn on the edge of the fan leaves.....again hydro not being my thing I assume the Snowstorm you mention (which sounds like a booster of some sort) has just taken them over the edge a bit on the npk ratios.....so I assume your K overload assumtion is correct. Is this the first time you used that product? And any reason why? But if it has happened on your other grows then I wouldn't worry since yer gear always looks the bomb!! Rep you the next time pal,,,,gotta spread some loving first, lol.

Laters,

DST


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 30, 2010)

Those are looking gorgeous bro!!
got some burnt tips there.. other then that AMAZING!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

quickrip said:


> They look amazing to me, but I dont know too much about nute burn situations.


 Thanks bro. We all learn about them eventualy.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> They look friggin awesome. I get some burnt tips usually after the ppms go over 1000, but with low ppms it might be from lights being too close. There are a few leaves that look like they are a bit bleached. But hey they look great man. Why do you have your co2 so low? I have been running 1450, I thought that was optimal. I may be wrong.


 You are correct. Thats a great setpoint. My co2 gen has been down for 3 weeks now, still havent gotten around to fixing it. That is just the number it sits at with no generator.I always push the nutrients to the point where the tips burn a little, but so far thats at 750ppm or a little higher on all of my strains. And sadly, I can move my lights, so the ones in the middle usually get a little bleached, but Ive gotten used to it. 


littlegrower2004 said:


> plenty of bud porn for us this week from that cat piss. those blue kush really filled that screen out nicely too and will probably be getting nice and hairy from here on out.


 People seem to love bud porn, so Im just trying to please the masses. Thanks for stopping by.


DST said:


> hey Integra, nice pics man. Like youi said I did notice the little upturn on the edge of the fan leaves.....again hydro not being my thing I assume the Snowstorm you mention (which sounds like a booster of some sort) has just taken them over the edge a bit on the npk ratios.....so I assume your K overload assumtion is correct. Is this the first time you used that product? And any reason why? But if it has happened on your other grows then I wouldn't worry since yer gear always looks the bomb!! Rep you the next time pal,,,,gotta spread some loving first, lol.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> DST


 Yeah, it is Humbold Countys own Snowstorm Ultra and Gravity. Havent used the gravity yet, but a day after the snowstorm was added, showed some signs of burn, the weird thing is the curled parts are still soft, not crispy, thats a first for me. The funny thing is I use very weak nutrients(750ppm) and thats with all of the addatives already added. My base nutrients are more around 400ppm. I adjusted my ppms down to 600 and added the snowstorm at about 1/3 strenght and it still burned them a little. But it did as advertised and they were noticably frostier overnight. I will play around with this product a little more to see if I can use it more effectively. If anyone has experiance with this product and could offer some help, it would be much appreciated. 


BlackRoses said:


> Those are looking gorgeous bro!!
> got some burnt tips there.. other then that AMAZING!!!


 Yeah, I always push my nutrients to the limit to see what they can handle, so you will always see a little tip burn on all of my grows. But it never seems to affect the buds in a negative way as you can see, just makes my pics look good instead of perfect. Havent seen you in a while, what you been up to?


----------



## stelthy (Jun 30, 2010)

Truely fantastic man this is pretty much what I'll refer to as and when I decide to go big in the future  how many actual house rooms does it take up? I really like the quality of your work, and the results have done you and your work justice "REP" coming your way! peace  - STELTHY


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Truely fantastic man this is pretty much what I'll refer to as and when I decide to go big in the future  how many actual house rooms does it take up? I really like the quality of your work, and the results have done you and your work justice "REP" coming your way! peace  - STELTHY


 It actually takes up very little space. I keep my veg area upstairs in half of my closet, with a tent I built that is 5ftx6ftx8ft. And my flower room is under my stairs in a crawlspace that is 4feet deep, 10 feet long and 3.5 feet tall. I am trying to make the best of my very small space, and on that note, I haven't seen anyone besides myself run 1200w in a room that was only 3ft4in tall.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 2, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It actually takes up very little space. I keep my veg area upstairs in half of my closet, with a tent I built that is 5ftx6ftx8ft. And my flower room is under my stairs in a crawlspace that is 4feet deep, 10 feet long and 3.5 feet tall. I am trying to make the best of my very small space, and on that note, I haven't seen anyone besides myself run 1200w in a room that was only 3ft4in tall.


 I still can't believe you got 1200w with a 3 1/3' tall space! I've read this whole journal back and fourth and it still blows my mind how well you have done.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont know how it took me so long to find this but hell yeh Im gonna ride along.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you for this I think Ima base alot of my new set up like this when I move to Cali.....


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I dont know how it took me so long to find this but hell yeh Im gonna ride along.


 Thanks for finding your way over, I was suprised I didnt have more of the 600w club hanging out in here. Just for the info, I always update on Mon/Tues so and really try to stick to a weekly update because its easier to track. Nice to be getting input from you since your setup is very similar, just doubled.


BongKong420 said:


> Thank you for this I think Ima base alot of my new set up like this when I move to Cali.....


 Cool shit BongKong. Hope there are a few good Ideas for you, if you want any helf with the planning Im always happy to answer questions in rediculous detail. You do really good on your own, but fresh outside ideas are always goodd. Everyone likes to have choices.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 4, 2010)

Swinging by to say howdy, lookin good brother.

Woodsman~


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

I was reading through your journal and cant remember what bulbs you said you were using. Is it an Agrosun Dual Arc Bulb? and its 400w?-thanks


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 4, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Swinging by to say howdy, lookin good brother.
> 
> Woodsman~


 Thanks for swinging by. I havent seen you in a while. Hows the growing going?


whodatnation said:


> I was reading through your journal and cant remember what bulbs you said you were using. Is it an Agrosun Dual Arc Bulb? and its 400w?-thanks


 The first run I did at the begening of this journal was with a 430w Philips SonAgro single filament bulb. But before the last run I upgraded to a Lumatek dual 600w and Im running Ushio OptiRed bulbs in in SuperSunII reflectors. So the last 2lb run was with 1200w.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 32 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 550
RH 50%
Res Temp 71F
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM 730


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Integra,

Those pics are amazing.......
Looking extremely healthy.
Massive Harvest comming sooooooooon.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 6, 2010)

What an impessive pic session man. Youve really got the timing down on when to flip. It looks like theres now way the screen will fill and then wham that shit is packed. Dwc is the shit!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Beautiful bud development man. Looking great!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Integra,
> 
> Those pics are amazing.......
> Looking extremely healthy.
> Massive Harvest comming sooooooooon.


 Thanks Indef. Im hoping it weighs as much as the last run, but only time will tell, thanks for stopping by.


quickrip said:


> What an impessive pic session man. Youve really got the timing down on when to flip. It looks like theres now way the screen will fill and then wham that shit is packed. Dwc is the shit!


 Thanks. The piss filled out nicely, but the Blue Kush is a litttle on the overgrown side. I'll probly spend 30min leveling it out and getting the ones in the middle a little lower, they're getting too close to the light. 


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Beautiful bud development man. Looking great!!


 Thanks Raider. They are coming along nicely, that piss just keeps packing on more bulk. Kina wish this wasnt my last run of her, but the moms already gone and I dont have room to re-grow her because of the 6 new moms I have, which everyone will get a chance to see 2 get going on the next round some time in August.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 7, 2010)

> the 6 new moms I have, which everyone will get a chance to see 2 get going on the next round some time in August....


Sounds rad man, and they look beautiful as always! I got something comin this august too integra, you just wait


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nicely done  Been thinking about trying some scrog out with a 436 t5 and see if I can bump the .6gpw to .7-.8 as I flower with t5 as is and just top and simple training. Heres my make shift canopy lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 8, 2010)

ManicOrganic86 said:


> Very nicely done  Been thinking about trying some scrog out with a 436 t5 and see if I can bump the .6gpw to .7-.8 as I flower with t5 as is and just top and simple training. Heres my make shift canopy lol


 Thanks. I really enjoy doing scrogs. For you it is even better. The guys who started doing Scrogs to begin with were doing it to optamize their yields using the old school t8's. It's a lot easier to do than most people think. You can add one to any grow for under $10. If you have any questions on how to set one up feel free to look at the begining of this journal or ask.


----------



## Critter80 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice grow! hope its ok if i ask a few questions...How do you do rez changes w/ the screen? Do you use any h2o2? How deep/big r your tubs? How do you add/check nute ph/water level. Thx in advance and again great grow! Nice to see some piss.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Critter80 said:


> Nice grow! hope its ok if i ask a few questions...How do you do rez changes w/ the screen? Do you use any h2o2? How deep/big r your tubs? How do you add/check nute ph/water level. Thx in advance and again great grow! Nice to see some piss.


 Thanks and always happy to answer questions. I put small plastic ball valves in the tubs and use a small pump and 5 gal bucket to drain my res, I can never get 100% of the old nutrients out but Id say 95%. I dont uses h2o2. I tried it before when I tried organic out, but it didnt seem to help much. I know it has worked well for others though. My tubs are 7" deep and about 3' wide. They hold % gal of nutrients each, but thats to the fill line about 1" from the top. Almost my whole net pot is under water with about 10-25% above water. This has caused problems for other people, but i think the mass amount of air I put into the res. You can see that pictured here










As far as ph and stuff, I used to use the Hanna Gro-Check PH and PPM/ec meters. But I grabed Hanna leave in ones before I started this round. You can see them here.










Hope this helps, any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love seeing detailed pics of your setup integra. Its so well thought out and put together. Not to mention quite a producer. Hope to get that part down soon myself.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 11, 2010)

quickrip said:


> I just love seeing detailed pics of your setup integra. Its so well thought out and put together. Not to mention quite a producer. Hope to get that part down soon myself.


 You always got such nice shit to say bro, thanks. If you want to see the first part of this journal in even better detail with Hi-res pics(can see the trichs on most bud shots) check out my original journal here.
https://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/244075
I still update it, but this is my main journal now.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> You always got such nice shit to say bro, thanks. If you want to see the first part of this journal in even better detail with Hi-res pics(can see the trichs on most bud shots) check out my original journal here.
> https://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/244075
> I still update it, but this is my main journal now.


Ill check that out for sure man. I just like the whole process you went through and Its hella cool how your grow area is in that cutty little area.
Edit: Its not taking me to the right spot no big deal though Ive already seen the whole setup


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 12, 2010)

How much were those hanna leave meters? That might be my next addition. I agree with quick, you defiantly got you Shit dialed man.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 12, 2010)

great shit man. your plants always look so healthy and green with the perfect gloss to the foliage.
you know what the lineage of the piss is though?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 12, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Ill check that out for sure man. I just like the whole process you went through and Its hella cool how your grow area is in that cutty little area.
> Edit: Its not taking me to the right spot no big deal though Ive already seen the whole setup


 Yeah, I forgot you have to be a member to see the threads. If you feel like signing up you can see it. Thanks for taking the time to try.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> How much were those hanna leave meters? That might be my next addition. I agree with quick, you defiantly got you Shit dialed man.


 I paid $205 ea. They generally cost a little more like around $250 each, but if you know what you're doing, you can always bargain with the guy at the grow shop. You can also find them on growlightexpress.com for the same price I got them and with free shipping. 


notoriousb said:


> great shit man. your plants always look so healthy and green with the perfect gloss to the foliage.
> you know what the lineage of the piss is though?


 The Piss is Catpiss(a real strain, google it) crossed with a variation of norther lights is I remember what I was told correctly. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TheOldRat (Jul 15, 2010)

Great work!! nice to see all those xxx shots of the flowers!!!
if you could post up log of how to do the training/weaving to get the plants to lay down in the screen
they would be most helpful 
View attachment 1046345
what would you say the total hight requirement is in this pic? from top of reflector screen and from screen to bottom of res?
looks like less than 4'. and thanks for all your info on this great grow!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheOldRat said:


> Great work!! nice to see all those xxx shots of the flowers!!!
> if you could post up log of how to do the training/weaving to get the plants to lay down in the screen
> they would be most helpful
> View attachment 1046345
> ...


 Thanks bro, I always appreciate when people enjoy my grow especially if it helps them with their setup. The room itself is built in a crawlspace under the stairs that is only 3 fee 4 inches tall. I had to pull the drywall and create a cavity for the lights to fit in when I upgraded to 600w's which gave me an extra 8 inches so the lights are basically flush mounted with the ceiling. So it is 3 feet 3 inches from the glass on the reflector to the floor. From the glass to the screen is 26 inches. From the screen to the floor is 13 inches. My res is 6.5 inches tall and hold 5 gallons of nutrients. If you stick around fro a bit I can try to make a video tut on the next round I will be starting in mid august. Hope all of this helps and if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2010)

I would love to see a vid tutorial.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Then I will definetly have to do it, If you can, try to give me a reminder around harvest time if you remember.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 15, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I would love to see a vid tutorial.


I 2nd that


----------



## TheOldRat (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW a few hours in the closet with some string and 3/8" tubing and I learned a lot.
I drilled a few holes in the rim of my buckets and began to bend a few stalks...
now suddenly my room is not big enough! can anyone just run and lay all their their plants over and still have light coverage? oops duhh. 
So I have decided to wait until next batch and get some fresh cloanage action on the screens, rather than try to bend some 30" scrap/runt clones 
what would your opinion be on this U style rather than the flat style?
other than air circulation it looks like the U style opens more area and exposes more bulb for a greater number of tops? 
or if a reflector will increase the lumens your coverage area would be the same?

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/681649d1263500589-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-180scrog.jpg


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Plants are doing great. The Blue Kush isnt growing as good as last time but Im going to give it some time to see if they turn around. I think it was caused by the Snow Storm Ultra. I got clones from each mom in the room sexing and so far I have 2 males, 2 females, and 2 undetermined. I am going to move the Kolossus out and continue to flower it so I can collect pollen for my first breeding experiment. If its ready in time, Im going to breed it with the Blue Kush and the Piss. And now onto the update, I hope you guys like bud porn...

Piss & Blue Kush day 41 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
CO2 ppm 600
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 350-700
Res Temp 68-71F






















































































































































And here's the sexing clones, The Kolossus has been my most vigorous healthy plant of the 6 seeds I planted and Im really looking forward to breeding with Hi. The plant Also has excelent structure and flowered fasterthan any of the others.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

TheOldRat said:


> WOW a few hours in the closet with some string and 3/8" tubing and I learned a lot.
> I drilled a few holes in the rim of my buckets and began to bend a few stalks...
> now suddenly my room is not big enough! can anyone just run and lay all their their plants over and still have light coverage? oops duhh.
> So I have decided to wait until next batch and get some fresh cloanage action on the screens, rather than try to bend some 30" scrap/runt clones
> ...


 I know that method works, but it might be a good idea to get the hang of training plants before you attempt it. I personally am going to start trying to do arena scrogs in a little while when I get my room dialed in perfect and figure out how much the new girls stretch.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2010)

that male has Great structure! Great Job man,


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow the piss looks amazing!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Now your ballin man. They are really lookin good integra. Great work!


----------



## quickrip (Jul 16, 2010)

Make that 3 of us! Hey integra I saw that you wrote in raiders grow that youre still dealing with gen probs. As we talked about before I sent them my minigen and they returned it still not working. They were very nice the whole time but just wouldnt let me talk to the tech, and didnt seem to be able to fix the problem. My problem was the gen wouldnt stay lit. What is wrong with yours? If they didnt fix your problem after this try, get your moneyback. Im convinced that they havent got that thing dialed in yet. I would go with a c.a.p. regulator and tank. Mine is working great after I returned the minigen. Not a single problem yet. Not to say Im all that experienced but for someone learning how to play this game the regulator sure did simplify things a bit for me. I do however hope that the generator works out for you this time just to make things easy. Good luck integra


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Now your ballin man. They are really lookin good integra. Great work!


 Thanks bro. Icant wait to smoke it. the smell on it is a real sharp almost rotten fruit smell that has a real bite to it when you breathe it in. 


quickrip said:


> Make that 3 of us! Hey integra I saw that you wrote in raiders grow that youre still dealing with gen probs. As we talked about before I sent them my minigen and they returned it still not working. They were very nice the whole time but just wouldnt let me talk to the tech, and didnt seem to be able to fix the problem. My problem was the gen wouldnt stay lit. What is wrong with yours? If they didnt fix your problem after this try, get your moneyback. Im convinced that they havent got that thing dialed in yet. I would go with a c.a.p. regulator and tank. Mine is working great after I returned the minigen. Not a single problem yet. Not to say Im all that experienced but for someone learning how to play this game the regulator sure did simplify things a bit for me. I do however hope that the generator works out for you this time just to make things easy. Good luck integra


 Mine was from a piece of teflon tape that got stuck in the gas orafice and blocked the gas. Isent mine there and it was gone for about 10days. When Igot it back it worked great for about 3 weeks, but then it clogged again. Ifugured it was the same thing, so itook it apart and blew out the gas orafice with compressed air. Got a good flow of air through it, put it back together, and it worked for a couple of days and then did it again. Gave them a call and asked if they could send me a new orafice, they sent one out yesterday. Iopted to fix it myself because it its pretty simple. they offered to send it to them to be fixed with reimbursement on the shipping even though itold them itook it apart and cut out the plastic connectors and soldered the wires together. I have such an abnormal growroom that I really need to make it work, and when it works, it works like a champ.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jul 17, 2010)

im honestly just flat out totally impressed lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

tomahawk2406 said:


> im honestly just flat out totally impressed lol.


 Thanks a lot, I am trying to impress, so I guess its working.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 17, 2010)

So when scrogging and your training it to go through the holes, how far apart do you put one branch from the other?
Thanks
BigBudE


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> So when scrogging and your training it to go through the holes, how far apart do you put one branch from the other?
> Thanks
> BigBudE


 My goal is to get one branch tip per hole in the screen, but Iusually end up with more of a checkerboard pattern. your goal in the begening is to try is to thain them to be evenly spaced and as level on top as you can keep it. If you need to let branches get taller try to arrange tue tall ones on the outside edge of the screen.


----------



## johnnycash (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all that


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

johnnycash said:


> Thanks for all that


 You're welcome. Always happy to help. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Integra21
Did you make the the actuall screen (not the stand)? Is there a difference in the screen sizes,i know there has to be different sizes but is there a bennifit to smaller holes over bigger holes or vice verca?
Thanks man, love your setup
BigBudE


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> My goal is to get one branch tip per hole in the screen, but Iusually end up with more of a checkerboard pattern. your goal in the begening is to try is to thain them to be evenly spaced and as level on top as you can keep it. If you need to let branches get taller try to arrange tue tall ones on the outside edge of the screen.


that is exactly what i tried to do too. unfortunately this round it didn't work out that way . you though, my friend are mastering the art of scrog though .


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 18, 2010)

Integra, with your scrog set-up, how tall is your canopy from the ground or i guess from your reservoir


----------



## whietiger88101 (Jul 18, 2010)

Im growing white widow from amsterdamseeds my mother in one month grew to over 2 foot tall no joke ! all i was useing for feeding was 2 or 3 drops of superthrive and 1 teaspoon of " better gro " so far i uped the anti to 5 drops of super thrive and a full table spoon of better gro and it out of control ! its growing alomst 1.5 inches a day ! under 400 watt M.H. light only !


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> Thanks Integra21
> Did you make the the actuall screen (not the stand)? Is there a difference in the screen sizes,i know there has to be different sizes but is there a bennifit to smaller holes over bigger holes or vice verca?
> Thanks man, love your setup
> BigBudE


 Yes, I made the actual screen. There is no stand with my screen. It is a 3'x8' frame made out of 1/2"pvc. Then I used sip ties to secure platics coated carden fencing(from local hardware store) that is th green mesh you see in my pics. It has holes that are 2"x3". You can make all the wat down to 1"x1" work, but I would say 2"x2" is really as small as you'd want to go because the smaller the holes are the harder it is to pull a branch back down under the screen and move it over. I then used zip tiers with the mounting eyelets to screew the screen to the back wall of the room and then put hooks in the ceiling uns used white parchute string to hold the front at the proper level and still be able to lift it up as needed. Total cost was about $20, and it took about 30min to make and mount.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> that is exactly what i tried to do you too. unfortunately this round then work out that way . your mastering the art of scroggs though .


 Thanks Raider. I am getting better with each run, I cant wait till I get it really dialed in perfect. Im paying a lot of attention to how the buds grow, which can be very different on how well and far they are paced apart and how much light gets to the lower parts of the branched depending on how tall I let them get above the screen. Im guessing within the next year I'll have it truly figured out for max yields with minimum plants.


bigsourD said:


> Integra, with your scrog set-up, how tall is your canopy from the ground or i guess from your reservoir


 The Piss canopy is 16" tall from the top of the res to the tips of the buds and the Blue Kush canopy is 24" tall.And those are the 2 extreme ends of how I let them grow, evey grow so far has been between those heights. I really try to do every set a little different than the last just to see if the girls do better or worse and adjust my style slightly untill I can get them close to perfect. 


whietiger88101 said:


> Im growing white widow from amsterdamseeds my mother in one month grew to over 2 foot tall no joke ! all i was useing for feeding was 2 or 3 drops of superthrive and 1 teaspoon of " better gro " so far i uped the anti to 5 drops of super thrive and a full table spoon of better gro and it out of control ! its growing alomst 1.5 inches a day ! under 400 watt M.H. light only !


 Yeah, I know exactly what you''re talking about, you get your food mixed right at the right stage of growth and the growth is almost astonishing. I always look back and get an overal seeing my own updates and what these plants can do in 1 week just doesnt even seem possible sometimes. Keep your girls happy like you are now and they make you very happy in the end.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 18, 2010)

> The Piss canopy is 16" tall from the top of the res to the tips of the buds and the Blue Kush canopy is 24" tall.And those are the 2 extreme ends of how I let them grow, evey grow so far has been between those heights. I really try to do every set a little different than the last just to see if the girls do better or worse and adjust my style slightly untill I can get them close to perfect.


Okay cool. I'm going to try and scrog 12 violator kush plants in 7 gallon pots. I might be hittin you up for advice soon, If ya don't mind.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Okay cool. I'm going to try and scrog 12 violator kush plants in 7 gallon pots. I might be hittin you up for advice soon, If ya don't mind.


 Im always here to help. how big is your screen/lights? That many plants would fill out a hell of a big screen.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Im always here to help. how big is your screen/lights? That many plants would fill out a hell of a big screen.


I'm in the process of moving to a new location. I'm still in the construction phase. As far as lights go i'll have a 1000 watt HPS in the flower room and 2 400 watt MHs in the veg room. By 12 plants i should of mentioned that it's going to be 6 mature and 6 immature.

edit:
How big of a screen do you think i'll need?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> I'm in the process of moving to a new location. I'm still in the construction phase. As far as lights go i'll have a 1000 watt HPS in the flower room and 2 400 watt MHs in the veg room. By 12 plants i should of mentioned that it's going to be 6 mature and 6 immature.
> 
> edit:
> How big of a screen do you think i'll need?


 it depends on the footprint your reflector makes. how faf away do you keep your lights from the tops of your girls?You pretty much want to make it as big as the coverage of your light at the closest distance you plan on keeping yourlights. my guess is probly 5'x5' or 6'x6'. Keep in mind, when you scrog, you generally dont need as many plants to cover the same square footage as before. Im also estimating you'd only need around 8 decent sized clones to fill out a screen of those sizes.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> it depends on the footprint your reflector makes. how faf away do you keep your lights from the tops of your girls?You pretty much want to make it as big as the coverage of your light at the closest distance you plan on keeping yourlights. my guess is probly 5'x5' or 6'x6'. Keep in mind, when you scrog, you generally dont need as many plants to cover the same square footage as before. Im also estimating you'd only need around 8 decent sized clones to fill out a screen of those sizes.


General coverage for a 1000 watt is 8x8 i think... I'm going to use the Sun System Magnum XXXL reflector. With the lights cooled by a/c i keep them 7-10" away from the tops, but that's with my 400 watters. I'm planning on a 6x6 screen but this will be my first go around with the 1000, i guess i'll just have to experiment. How big is your screen again?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

My screen is 3'x8' and each light hase 3'x4' with my 600w's above.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> General coverage for a 1000 watt is 8x8 i think... I'm going to use the Sun System Magnum XXXL reflector. With the lights cooled by a/c i keep them 7-10" away from the tops, but that's with my 400 watters. I'm planning on a 6x6 screen but this will be my first go around with the 1000, i guess i'll just have to experiment. How big is your screen again?


I would personally put a 1000 over no more than 4x4 but thats just me. Ive used the xxxl before and I would use it again-


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I would personally put a 1000 over no more than 4x4 but thats just me. Ive used the xxxl before and I would use it again-


 Have you scroged with a 1000w before? My buddy has a 600w in a different reflector than mine and we use his on a 4'x4' screen and get good coverage at the right height(about18"). I have personally never used a 1000w but a different buddy does and he has his on a mover so its a little different but his print is 5' wide and 12' long. He gets great results with it. So I figured a 5'x5' would be a perfect screen size permitting you have a reflector that gives a square footprint. I personally use SuperSunII reflectors and they are a rectangle pring and I get awesome coverage in my 3'x4' area per light.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I would personally put a 1000 over no more than 4x4 but thats just me. Ive used the xxxl before and I would use it again-


Okay man, thanks for your advice


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Have you scroged with a 1000w before? My buddy has a 600w in a different reflector than mine and we use his on a 4'x4' screen and get good coverage at the right height(about18"). I have personally never used a 1000w but a different buddy does and he has his on a mover so its a little different but his print is 5' wide and 12' long. He gets great results with it. So I figured a 5'x5' would be a perfect screen size permitting you have a reflector that gives a square footprint. I personally use SuperSunII reflectors and they are a rectangle pring and I get awesome coverage in my 3'x4' area per light.


Like I said thats just me- I have an addiction to a high watt per sq foot ratio lol  and a 1000 over a 6x6 area is only 27 watts a sq foot and 3x4 obviously works with the right reflector " great work bro"... you getting 50w a sq foot is much better but I wont go under fifty w a sq foot... im an addict! My current set-up is at 75w a sq foot! I know I have issues... but integra you are correct, a good reflector can do wonders you just gotta find the one that best fits your set-up, and there is no way Im gonna question anything having to do with scrog if its coming from you! 

EDIT:


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2010)

great pics in that last update that shit looks so good!!! how much longer they got?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree that a 4x4 tray is a perfect fit for a 1000w. I use the xxl reflectors with light spreaders and I can keep my light as close as 10-12 inches and still cover the trays. I am sure if you keep the 1000w at 2' ( which is actually recommended) you will be fine with a 5x5 or you could get some light spreaders and get even closer. Either way, you are in the right spot to get advice on a scrog, integra is really getting it dialed in.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

howak47 said:


> great pics in that last update that shit looks so good!!! how much longer they got?


 Id day there's about 20 days left. They are just starting to hit their second growth spurt. I think next res change I'll be adding the gravity.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I agree that a 4x4 tray is a perfect fit for a 1000w. I use the xxl reflectors with light spreaders and I can keep my light as close as 10-12 inches and still cover the trays. I am sure if you keep the 1000w at 2' ( which is actually recommended) you will be fine with a 5x5 or you could get some light spreaders and get even closer. Either way, you are in the right spot to get advice on a scrog, integra is really getting it dialed in.


 Thanks raider. Yeah, as long as you have the space, having the scrren that big doesnt mean you have to use the whole thing if you dont like the light coverage. You can always train it to fill out as much of it as you want. Let me know what you decide to go with.


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 20, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I agree that a 4x4 tray is a perfect fit for a 1000w. I use the xxl reflectors with light spreaders and I can keep my light as close as 10-12 inches and still cover the trays. I am sure if you keep the 1000w at 2' ( which is actually recommended) you will be fine with a 5x5 or you could get some light spreaders and get even closer. Either way, you are in the right spot to get advice on a scrog, integra is really getting it dialed in.



Yeah I think i've came to the conclusion of having a 4x4 tray. The light spread on the 1000 is perfect for it and i'm using the light spreader as well.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Never hurts to get your foot in the door. after you do a grow or 2 with the screen, you'll have a lot better idea if you want to go larger, smaller, or just keep it the same. I personally haven't gotten to see what a 1000w can do with a nice screen so I am looking forward to you getting it all set up. As always, if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Yeah I think i've came to the conclusion of having a 4x4 tray. The light spread on the 1000 is perfect for it and i'm using the light spreader as well.


I use the 4x4's and when the canopy wants to get wider than my 4x4 screen I just secure the outside branches to the outside edges of the screen. That is if you aren't making your screen larger than the trays as I think integra mentioned. Sounds like you got it figured out and as integra said you will learn as you go for sure.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

integra- about how far are the tops of your plants from the lights? seems like you get plenty of coverage and good amount of buddage from that length. ive been keeping my 600w too low i think since most my new growth is light green and some looked bleached almost.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I personally haven't gotten to see what a 1000w can do with a nice screen


Ive got my Pk clones nicely rooted in 6 in cubes and about to go onto slabs under a a 3x6 screen with 2 1000's next week. Hopefully I can give a decent show of what 1000s can do with a screen setup.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> integra- about how far are the tops of your plants from the lights? seems like you get plenty of coverage and good amount of buddage from that length. ive been keeping my 600w too low i think since most my new growth is light green and some looked bleached almost.


 I keep the lights about 16" from the tops of the plants. And if they are to close, you get that light colored bleached looking leaves in heavy concentration in the areas closest to the light. If that is happening, just back the lights off 2-6 inches and see how they do.


quickrip said:


> Ive got my Pk clones nicely rooted in 6 in cubes and about to go onto slabs under a a 3x6 screen with 2 1000's next week. Hopefully I can give a decent show of what 1000s can do with a screen setup.


Sweet. I want to see that once you get it up and running. I tried to get my buddy with the 1000w to try a scrog, but he's afraid of new things even when he sees how mine do and I get bigger yields with my 600w's, but hey, some people are just stubborn.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok. I just did a res change on the Piss and it got its first dose of Humboldt Gravity. I put 1 teaspoon into my 5 gallon mix. I also added 1 tsp of Ultra SnowStorm. Lets hope they're not dead when I wake up, Last time I added something to my res without testing it on worthless plants first, the whole crop died. I sure hope that doesnt happen again, but if it does, at least I still have the Blue Kush.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok. I just did a res change on the Piss and it got its first dose of Humboldt Gravity. I put 1 teaspoon into my 5 gallon mix. I also added 1 tsp of Ultra SnowStorm. Lets hope they're not dead when I wake up, Last time I added something to my res without testing it on worthless plants first, the whole crop died. I sure hope that doesnt happen again, but if it does, at least I still have the Blue Kush.


Don't say that man, just don't say it. lol No seriously, every time I say something negative or get too over confident that things are going smooth, I have issues. I am throwing lots of good vibes your plants way. I am sure they will be fine though man. They are so healthy that they could handle a little stress and be fine.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks for the advice on moving it up, i did that a few days ago and saw a fresher darker green in the new growth. ill be making sure to keep that under control. even if the cat piss gets killed im sure you can pull some nice hash out of all that bud, unless some drastic change causes to die beyond smoking. but im sure theyll take nicely to that gravity and the snowstorm as long as you keep the ppm right which i bet your on top of.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wll, I woke up this morning and they look fine. So no chemical reaction that causes instant death like last time. There is a strange lightening but weirld looking thing happening to some of the old large fan leaves, I know this is typical in later flower, but not usually on my grows. It looks a little weird to me. I'll try to take pics later today.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 21, 2010)

What's up, Professor Integra? Looking good my friend..........you're now the official "Sage of SCROG" for RIU, huh?

I've been away but I'm back at it now.............got a LARGE construction project coming up, I'd love your input when I start - starting to empty out the garage (like move-out empty, I want a totally blank canvas) and should be done within the week - will start a thread then (and send you the link).

Just wanted to stop by and say howdy.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> What's up, Professor Integra? Looking good my friend..........you're now the official "Sage of SCROG" for RIU, huh?
> 
> I've been away but I'm back at it now.............got a LARGE construction project coming up, I'd love your input when I start - starting to empty out the garage (like move-out empty, I want a totally blank canvas) and should be done within the week - will start a thread then (and send you the link).
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say howdy.


Hey bob, just told you on your thread that you should swing by, but didnt realize you already did. You know I'm always happy to help with your build, so when you got the questions, let them fly. its a good idea to start from scratch on a rebuild, just so you're not using old stuff that only half worked to begin with. So I'm real glad thats where you started. Should be real interesting to see you with that octogrow. dont forget to send me that link.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Hey bob, just told you on your thread that you should swing by, but didnt realize you already did. You know I'm always happy to help with your build, so when you got the questions, let them fly. its a good idea to start from scratch on a rebuild, just so you're not using old stuff that only half worked to begin with. So I'm real glad thats where you started. Should be real interesting to see you with that octogrow. dont forget to send me that link.


Yeah, starting from scratch is definitely the way to go, but looking at how much I spent vs. how much I might recoup selling it via craigslist is kind of a bummer.

Prolly get about a G, which is about $.10 on the dollar for not even a year old equipment.

Se la vie.

Anyhow, your grow's looking great, and if I can get off of 2 1Ks what you get off of 2 600s I'll be a happy man


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, you could probly keep some of the old stuff. But I feel your pain, Im about to go all water cooled when I get the chance, which means my 6 month old portable a/c is pretty much useless.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 22, 2010)

Integra,
I have a geo-thermal home, do you think theres anyway i could use that to my advantage in my grow room thats 60ft away?
Thanks
BigBudE


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 22, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> Integra,
> I have a geo-thermal home, do you think theres anyway i could use that to my advantage in my grow room thats 60ft away?
> Thanks
> BigBudE


 I am an HVAC tech, but I have no experiance with geothermal. Aside from heating your room, I dont see how there could be much benefit, unless you can find a generator that operates on geothermal heat, and then you might be able to power your room partially or in full off of that. But the initial cost would probly take several years to start actually saving money on it. Sorry I couldnt be more help. The plants are doing great, I took pics today but I dont have time to upload and make a post, so sometime tomorrow afternoon, there will be another massive budporn update. There are quite a few good ones this round, so it will probly be the smae size as the last one.


----------



## quickrip (Jul 22, 2010)

Got the 2000 watt scrog rollin today integra hope you dont mind one shot in your thread. My journals in my sig. Any scrog help from the "master" would be appreciated.
View attachment 1059506


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like its going to be a beast. Ill swing by when I get back from school.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Yeah, starting from scratch is definitely the way to go, but looking at how much I spent vs. how much I might recoup selling it via craigslist is kind of a bummer.
> 
> Prolly get about a G, which is about $.10 on the dollar for not even a year old equipment.
> 
> ...


 Sad, sad news my friend. Realizing that the money you saved on your equipment costs you more in the end is a real bummer.
However, your equipment may be great for me, so instead of selling it to some schmuck that will get it taken by the cops in a few short years anyways, you should consider selling it to one of us fine folks here on Rollitup. I myself would be interested in any 600w and 400w ballasts/reflectors/bulbs, as well as inline fans, flood and drain systems, NFT systems, tables on casters, pumps, or any cool crap like that. I want to bump my 1200w flower room to 1800w and my 400w veg room to 800w, or possibly 500w with (2) 250w MH instead.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
RH 55%
CO2 PPM 1450
Res Temp 68-71F
PH 5.5-6.2
PPM's 350-700





















Blue Kush Bud Porn

























Piss Bud Porn

































































If you didnt notice, Im starting to get a little purple on the Piss. I dont know if its from the strain or the snowstorm.The buds feel super dense, like really rock hard. I am keeping an eye on the trichs, and I expect the Piss to finish up in the next about 2 weeks. The Blue Kush is finally starting to put on the weight a little. For refrence its about 2 weeks behind the Piss. Hope you enjoyed the pics and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2010)

are you single?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> are you single?


 LOL. Technically Im not married, but Im in a serious 7 year relationship. Your a woman? I always thought you were a dude unless your getting all gay on me, but if so, Id understand.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2010)

was just the first question that popped in my head.... my next is.... you gunna make hash?

PM me if you are.....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Your a woman? I always thought you were a dude unless your getting all gay on me, but if so, Id understand.


hahahahahahahahahahah!!!! completely understandable!!

plants look amazing by the way! if that piss is rock hard your going to be pulling a heavy harvest in a couple weeks.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> was just the first question that popped in my head.... my next is.... you gunna make hash?
> 
> PM me if you are.....


 I make hash with all of my trim now. Im excited, for the first time, Im going to have different flavors of it. Shooting to be the new Baskin Robins, but with hash.


littlegrower2004 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahah!!!! completely understandable!!
> 
> plants look amazing by the way! if that piss is rock hard your going to be pulling a heavy harvest in a couple weeks.


 Thats what Im hoping for. These are by far the most dense nugs Ive ever grown. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn brotha, looking great. That piss looks tasty for sure. Oh and FYI, TLD is a dude. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2010)

When did you get the co2 back on?.... Looking great!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Last Week. Been up and running for a week no problems. When I fixed it last time it was actually working. I didnt realize the new tank I hooked to it was enpty. The guy at the gas station ripped me off. So when I thought it wasnt working, I called HydroInnovations. They were very nice and told me they would send me the part I wanted to fix it free even though I tampered with the unit. When the box showed up, It wan an entire new MiniGen. I dont know if it was an error or they were just being real nice, but whatever the case may be I have 2 working Minigens now.Really thilled about that. Got co2 in the clone room now.


----------



## blade1010 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow nice setup man


----------



## theexpress (Jul 27, 2010)

that blue kush looks diggity


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn right integra them nugs are lookin dank bro!! Good job!!!keep up the growin cant wait to see the end product


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Integra,
Grow looks awesome as usual, Just though I would mention Im still lookin for a minigen and it doesnt have to be water cooled so if you got an extra one and want to sell it I'll be interested.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

blade1010 said:


> wow nice setup man


 Thanks man, it anin easy being cheesey, but its well worth the effort. Thaks for stopping by.


theexpress said:


> that blue kush looks diggity


 Thaks Chitown. Let me know when you want me to cut you a clone.


howak47 said:


> Damn right integra them nugs are lookin dank bro!! Good job!!!keep up the growin cant wait to see the end product


 Thanks Howak. I feel the same about yours, really looking forward to seeing what you can do with a real light. The piss should be done in about 2 weeks.


cruzer101 said:


> Hey Integra,
> Grow looks awesome as usual, Just though I would mention Im still lookin for a minigen and it doesnt have to be water cooled so if you got an extra one and want to sell it I'll be interested.


 If I didnt have plans for it already, I would say hell yeah. But at the moment Im planning on setting it up in my clone room sice I read a study that said if you give fresh cut/rooted clones co2 right from the begening, the will produce considerably larger yields and I really want to put it to the test. But if they're wrong we can start talking numbers. Now go check on your girls, they're getting out of control, Im a little worried they might try to roll you up and smoke you if they get any bigger like Shorty from Scary Movie 2.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

I did my breeding experiment yesterday. I collected pollen, which was a lot harder than I though it was going to be. I read to just hold a piece of paper inder a branch and shake it and you shoud get tons of pollen, but that wasnt the case at all. I had about 10% of the pods open, but when I shook it nothing fell. Then I read somemore and the said to wrap a bag around the branch and just let it fall and you should have a lot in a few days, but it got all moist in the bag and I didnt notice any pollen and if there was any it would have been contaminated by the moisture, so I finally just broke the main stalk and left the plant haanging over a shelf I wapped in mylar, let pollen fall on it for 2 days, and then just scrapped it into a film canister with a piece of paper. From there I got my supplies to pollinate my Blue Kush that are growing in the flower room(Brown paper bag, scissors, duct tape, pollen in film canister, and a paint brush).





I went in and made almost an envelope around the 2 branches I wanted to pollinate with the paper bag and tape...










Then I shut off all air movement in the room(1 fixed fan, 2 oscillating, and the a/c) Then I carefully opened up the film case on dipped the tim of the brush into the pollen and applied it to the pistils...





I was very careful not to make any jerky movements while handling the pollen and brush, but Im sure a coule of grains of the pollen might have gotten loose, but I wont know for sure until after the harvest. Then I carefully taped the bags shut making sure to move them as little as possible(wasnt easy, there has to be a better way)and have left them for the night. I also left all of the fans off but turned the a/c back on. I plan on leaving the buds wrapped for 2 days and then opening the "envelopes" and spraying them down with water to ensure the pollen wont pread once opened. At that Point I will turn the fans back on.










This was my first attempt a breeding so any input, critisism, or comments would be much appreciated. I hope I did it good enough to work, but I wont know for a few more weeks. I will be sure to update about it at harvest to let you know how the ones I did turned out and if I accidentally pollinated anything else. If anyone has a better way of doing this, I would love to hear about it, It was a lot more difficult to do than I expected, Im sure a dedicated room for such things would be much better, but thats not an option right now. But it might have been easier if I wasnt royally f'ed up on hash cookies when I did it, but who knows...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

nice.. hopefully the pollin took...... next time just harvest the balls... put them in a small pill bottle with the cap lightly/loosely on... let them dry a day or two then with the other end of the paint brush smash the balls up... then shake everything in the pill bottle, and use a damp paintbrush to pollinate buds....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 29, 2010)

integra- looks a little extreme to cover them completly but its a small part of a larger plant that recieves plenty of light and fresh air to supply the covered branches. GREAT guide through your process though, it was nice and detailed for each step. could set up a thread specifically for this trial period and i wouldnt be shocked if it got stickied in the breeders paradise. cant wait for your next update with that pissssss!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Integra, I do not believe you need to keep your bud covered for two days. My suggestion, spray your cacoons before and after you open them. You will probably get a few beans where you weren't expecting them, it's the nature of the beast if you can't take your plants out of your grow room to pollinate them. Just remember to mark the stems you pollinate. I would take them off tomorrow if you did them today. If it takes you will notice the pistals getting orange and sucking back into the seed pod in a day or three. Hope that helps.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> nice.. hopefully the pollin took...... next time just harvest the balls... put them in a small pill bottle with the cap lightly/loosely on... let them dry a day or two then with the other end of the paint brush smash the balls up... then shake everything in the pill bottle, and use a damp paintbrush to pollinate buds....


 Cool. I'll have to try that next time. Getting that pollen was truethfully the most annoying part of the process and that sounds a whole lot easier. I should have thought to try the wet brush, but I read somewhere that water makes the pollen unviable. After the first couple of strokes the brush was sticky as hell from the trichs and it was sticking real good to that. I might try to do a couple of more branches tomorrow. Wanted to cross a branch with the cheeseberry male I got too, It just wasnt as vigorous of a plant so Im not sure what I'll end up with.But Blue Cheeseberry Kush sounded tasty to me.


littlegrower2004 said:


> integra- looks a little extreme to cover them completly but its a small part of a larger plant that recieves plenty of light and fresh air to supply the covered branches. GREAT guide through your process though, it was nice and detailed for each step. could set up a thread specifically for this trial period and i wouldnt be shocked if it got stickied in the breeders paradise. cant wait for your next update with that pissssss!!


 Thats what one source(Jorge Grow Bible) suggested to do. So I figured why not. Its my first attempt so its bound not to go perfect anyway. I might make a thread there tomorrow, that way I can get pics of collecting the pollen to strat the tut with. Thaks for swining by, there should be another update on the Piss on Mon/Tues.


Heads Up said:


> Integra, I do not believe you need to keep your bud covered for two days. My suggestion, spray your cacoons before and after you open them. You will probably get a few beans where you weren't expecting them, it's the nature of the beast if you can't take your plants out of your grow room to pollinate them. Just remember to mark the stems you pollinate. I would take them off tomorrow if you did them today. If it takes you will notice the pistals getting orange and sucking back into the seed pod in a day or three. Hope that helps.


Cool, didnt know about the pistils. I'll def keep an eye on that. I red to keep them coverd for 24-48hrs depending on who was saying it, Im just going with the 48 to be safe since it will be a while before I grow the Blue Kush again(gotta make it through the Madonna, Hericules, KO Kush, Killing Kush, Kolossus, and cheese berry in that order in pairs of 2). Thanks for your help, it is appreciated.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome Experiment Integra. hope your cross works out for you my friend. Im taking notes. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Bob Smith (Jul 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I did my breeding experiment yesterday. I collected pollen, which was a lot harder than I though it was going to be. I read to just hold a piece of paper inder a branch and shake it and you shoud get tons of pollen, but that wasnt the case at all. I had about 10% of the pods open, but when I shook it nothing fell. Then I read somemore and the said to wrap a bag around the branch and just let it fall and you should have a lot in a few days, but it got all moist in the bag and I didnt notice any pollen and if there was any it would have been contaminated by the moisture, so I finally just broke the main stalk and left the plant haanging over a shelf I wapped in mylar, let pollen fall on it for 2 days, and then just scrapped it into a film canister with a piece of paper. From there I got my supplies to pollinate my Blue Kush that are growing in the flower room(Brown paper bag, scissors, duct tape, pollen in film canister, and a paint brush).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.........you're making seeds now? I'm jealous.......good shit kid.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 30, 2010)

great shots man. ive never seen anyone actually put up pix of the process. thanks for sharing. ill be waiting for results


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Lol.........you're making seeds now? I'm jealous.......good shit kid.


 Just starting. Nothing to special. Goal is just to get to see how it works, and If I end up with a sweet new mom, id be very happy.


BooMeR242 said:


> great shots man. ive never seen anyone actually put up pix of the process. thanks for sharing. ill be waiting for results


 Thanks. I looked around for a quick guide with pics but vouldnt find one, so I fugured might as well make one.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 1, 2010)

hows that update coming intergra, cant wait to see that piss finishing up!!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2010)

I usually put it up on Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 1, 2010)

aww shit you got me so excited im forgetting the days of the week. haha well ill be waiting!! hows the trichs looking??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 1, 2010)

Damn, nice work on the polinating. I am sure there is an easier way, but it looks like your way should work. I am curious to see how it works out. Where did you keep your male plant at or was it a hermie that you had to pull?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> aww shit you got me so excited im forgetting the days of the week. haha well ill be waiting!! hows the trichs looking??


 I'll do my best to get it up Monday. The trichs are 90% cloudy, 5% clear, and 5% amber. I usually harvest around 60% cloudy 40% amber. Luckily for my, my flush only takes 3 days, but I run it for 5 if I can. 


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn, nice work on the polinating. I am sure there is an easier way, but it looks like your way should work. I am curious to see how it works out. Where did you keep your male plant at or was it a hermie that you had to pull?


It was a male plant. What I did was made a small, ghetto, cfl flower room out of a couple of end tables and some mylar. I cut 1 clone each from my 6 new potential moms(Madonna, Kolossus, Cheeseberry, KO Kush, Killing Kush, and Hericules) and put them in there to sex them. Ended up with 4 females(Madonna, Hericules, Killing Kush, KO Kush) and 2 males(Kolossus, Cheeseberry). I have let them go on their own, and I collected pollen from the Kolossus and Cheeseberry. Since I did my little breeding update, I have pollinated 3 branches with the Kolossus pollen and 1 with the Cheeseberry all on the Blue Kush, since the piss is to far along to pollinate. The real purpose was to just breed with the Kolossus in the hopes of adding a little better bud structure and potentiall increase the yield on it. I last minuste decided to do the cheeseberry because I thought BlueCheese BerryKush just sounded tasty and I wanted to see what I would get. But the Cheese berry wasnt anywhere near as good of a male as the Kolossus. I will be sure to post pics and how well the seeds come out, so look for that in about 4-6 weeks. Im really just hoping I didnt get any pollen flying around to mess up the rest of the Kush that I didnt want pollinated, but if I did, oh well. Just more seeds to play with.


----------



## Creeper126 (Aug 2, 2010)

u the man!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

Fkn ayy right man. Ghetto fabulous. Its almost in our blood the land were from lol. Hope all is well Integra. 1BMM


----------



## T0key (Aug 2, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Alright. Harvest is dry. Took 7 days at 70F with 40%rh. All are jaring now. I know the yield would have been better if I didnt have all the nutrient problems in the middle of flowering. But i still hold my head high with a respectable first grow.
> 
> White Widow Feminized
> Flower time 11 weeks
> ...


Next DJ Short? I think so


----------



## quickrip (Aug 2, 2010)

Great mini tutorial to toss in the journal integra. +rep nice work. Can we get a few shots of the males in their setup just for fun? Im sure that its nothing like the main room but would be cool to see. Also if youve got a minute Im unsure about when to flower my scrog and could use your expert opinion. Stop by the shed journal if you get a chance.

Edit: Have to wait on the rep, next time buddy. cool show though man.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2010)

T0key said:


> Next DJ Short? I think so


 Thanks. That harvest seems so long ago, It brings back the memories of trying to get everything figured out. Still working on it but getting better every run. Did you see the last harvest, makes that one look like nothing. Thanks for stopping by and if you have any questions or want a link to a journal without the posts(much quciker to go through) let me know.


quickrip said:


> Great mini tutorial to toss in the journal integra. +rep nice work. Can we get a few shots of the males in their setup just for fun? Im sure that its nothing like the main room but would be cool to see. Also if youve got a minute Im unsure about when to flower my scrog and could use your expert opinion. Stop by the shed journal if you get a chance.
> 
> Edit: Have to wait on the rep, next time buddy. cool show though man.


 Thanks. I still havent taken my pics for this weeks update, doing it tomorrow, so Ill make sure to grab them shots for you, just dont laugh too hard. Definetly the most ghetto thing Ive build. But it got the job done on short notice so I cant complain.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks. That harvest seems so long ago, It brings back the memories of trying to get everything figured out. Still working on it but getting better every run. Did you see the last harvest, makes that one look like nothing. Thanks for stopping by and if you have any questions or want a link to a journal without the posts(much quciker to go through) let me know.
> 
> Thanks. I still havent taken my pics for this weeks update, doing it tomorrow, so Ill make sure to grab them shots for you, just dont laugh too hard. Definetly the most ghetto thing Ive build. But it got the job done on short notice so I cant complain.


If it works who cares...the D in DIY for me stands for Duct-tape. All my builds are pretty ghetto. haha. Look forward to seeing it Integra!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 61 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 50%
PH 5.5-6.3
PPMs 350-700
Res Temp 67-71F





















Some Blue Kush Bud Porn























































The Piss Bud Porn
















































































And as promised, Here's the ghetto flower room I built to flower my males,










The Kolossus Male





The Madonna clone for sexing/breeding





And the Killing Kush





Just for refrence, I did almost no upkeep on the ghetto room. I never ph'ed or checked ppms. I just put them in there, checked on them every 3-4 days, collected pollen twice, and refilled the res once. So for no maintenance in a hydro setup, I think they are doing pretty well..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking great integra! I cant wait to start making seeds myself... Oh quick question- Have you experimented with using and not using co2 at the end of the 12/12 cycle??? I read mixed things about it, this is my first time using co2 and not sure if it is causing the plant to keep growing and not ripening.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, this is the first time Ive had it running at the end(was broke every other time)and it has been running for the last 2 weeks. I started flushing tonight and am planning harvesting this weekend. I will be running it the whole time to check for myself. Right now I have about 90% cloudy, 5% amber, 5% clear.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking good man.

Might have to drive out by your way for a Blue Kush clone.

EDIT: BTW Integra, going aircooled with a chiller and some Ice Boxes now.......not sure if you're aware yet.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> Might have to drive out by your way for a Blue Kush clone.
> 
> EDIT: BTW Integra, going aircooled with a chiller and some Ice Boxes now.......not sure if you're aware yet.


 Yeah, I read that somewhere. Thats what Im doing too. Runniing either 2 6"Ice Boxes, water cooling the minigen and the res's of of 1/2hp ecoplus. But they siad it was barely enough to cool that and olly because I plan on using the warm water exinting the Ice Boxes to cool the minigen to prevent condensation. I am still working on a way to mail clones. Let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/cloning/how-can-i-package-clones-for-shipping-when-customs-will-not-be-involved.html

This should do the trick for shipping clones-


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 4, 2010)

Fucking killer buds! This might be your best grow yet.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/cloning/how-can-i-package-clones-for-shipping-when-customs-will-not-be-involved.html
> 
> This should do the trick for shipping clones-


 Thanks for that link. Sweet way and it makes sense that it could work. I have someone to try it out on, and then maybe I can see about spreading the wealth.


bigsourD said:


> Fucking killer buds! This might be your best grow yet.


I agree. It might just be. I'll have a lot better idea when the weigh in and smoke report comes though. Kinda excited to see how it went. I feel like a little kid at a science fair waiting to see if I get a ribbon sometime. But Im pretty harsh when I grade myself. I like everybodus elses opinions better.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, I read that somewhere. Thats what Im doing too. Runniing either 2 6"Ice Boxes, water cooling the minigen and the res's of of 1/2hp ecoplus. But they siad it was barely enough to cool that and olly because I plan on using the warm water exinting the Ice Boxes to cool the minigen to prevent condensation. I am still working on a way to mail clones. Let you know if I figure it out.


Was mostly joking about driving out there, but I've sent and received clones with no problem in overnight envelopes - using my bubble cloner, just put the rooted clone(s) in a ziplock with a little water and ship it out - easy as pie, in an envelope (no need to use a box and go through the extra expense, IMO).


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 4, 2010)

> I'll have a lot better idea when the weigh in and smoke report comes though...


Looks like you're getting to the end of the rope on this one now. So how much longer do you think you have?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn man, those are some top quality buds. Very very well done man. You got your shit dialed in for sure.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Looks like you're getting to the end of the rope on this one now. So how much longer do you think you have?


 Im harvesting sometime this weekend, started flushing yesterday morning. But thats just the piss. The Blue Kush has another 2-3 weeks at least. Probly more like 4.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn man, those are some top quality buds. Very very well done man. You got your shit dialed in for sure.


 Thanks Raider. I pretty excited to try some out. It smells great. But I have no idea what to expect on the yield, so Im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks good from here man. You got me wishing I hadn't taken mine down early. I didn't want to take any chance with the pm comming back so as soon as I saw some amber they came down. The quality did take step down from what I usually grow. You on the other hand Bro, have some quality lookin buds there. They look gorgeous, I am not just jerkin ya off either man, they look fantastic. I would say those are some of the best looking buds on the site right nowBig props! Can't wait to see them after their dry..mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## quickrip (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh yeah integra! Thats the best that room has ever looked for sure. Holy shit man monster colas. getto flower room not nearas getto as I was hoping for. I didnt even get to laugh at it. Nice quick setup, hope it works well and you get some quality seeds. Once again bro this run looks awsome, good shit!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice job on the supercropping, just a slight bend over their Integra, haha. The colossus male looks interesting!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Oh yeah integra! Thats the best that room has ever looked for sure. Holy shit man monster colas. getto flower room not nearas getto as I was hoping for. I didnt even get to laugh at it. Nice quick setup, hope it works well and you get some quality seeds. Once again bro this run looks awsome, good shit!


 Thanks. Compared to my flower room that little breeding room is ghetto as hell, but on the up side it only took like 30min to build. 


DST said:


> Nice job on the supercropping, just a slight bend over their Integra, haha. The colossus male looks interesting!


 Yeah, It looks a little messed up now that its been in there for a few weeks and not been taken care of on any scale that I usually do. I think the pollen took, the pistils on the branches I did are shrivaling up. Heres a couple of pics I took when I did the update but forgot to post them


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

there does seem to be a few receding hairs on that. Good luck with it.

D


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 7, 2010)

DST said:


> there does seem to be a few receding hairs on that. Good luck with it.
> 
> D


You can call that weed "Bob Smith's Forehead".


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2010)

Funny Bob. I just posted in your thread over on thc. Now quit screwing around and get back to work on your build, NOW!JK, hows it coming?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2010)

I bet he still cant see the back of his garage.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I bet he still cant see the back of his garage.


 Maybe, without pics we'll never know. I betting he's got a decent amount done, but completely cleaned out and ready to go....


----------



## cutman (Aug 7, 2010)

wow nice grows bro, those buds look alsome. nice setup too.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2010)

cutman said:


> wow nice grows bro, those buds look alsome. nice setup too.


 Thanks Cutman, Ive seen you around in a lot of threads I frequent but never really notice you in here. Is this your first trip in. Obviously this shows wrapping up but When the Madonna goes it Im hoping it will be something else.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks Cutman, Ive seen you around in a lot of threads I frequent but never really notice you in here. Is this your first trip in. Obviously this shows wrapping up but When the Madonna goes it Im hoping it will be something else.


Ze Madonna wiz ze big Boobies, no?


----------



## CabinetBuds (Aug 8, 2010)

All I can Say is AMAZING Integra!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 8, 2010)

great grows!! +rep could klearn alot from u!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Ze Madonna wiz ze big Boobies, no?


 I sure hope so lol. Here's the link for anyone who is interested. I will be growing Sannie's Madonna when the Piss comes out. The clones are already rooted, she was a slow rooter, it took a little over 2 weeks. They will probly have to veg for about a week or 2, Ill have to see how they take off now that they have roots, but no new growth yet.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/madonna.html?currency=usd


CabinetBuds said:


> All I can Say is AMAZING Integra!!


 Thabks Cab. Stick around, Im sure the show will get better as my knowledge matures and I appreciate the kind words.


rastadred22 said:


> great grows!! +rep could klearn alot from u!


 Thanks a lot. If you have any questions, I always willing to answer to the best of my abilities. We'll have you growing top shelf herb in no time.


----------



## Stevey (Aug 8, 2010)

damn good job


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

looks pretty amazing there! sounds like its going to be a good amount if its dense.


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 8, 2010)

God damnit integra, once again. You blow my mind...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks pretty amazing there! sounds like its going to be a good amount if its dense.


 Im hoping it will. Im really trying to hit the mush sought after 1 gram per watt. Last round was .75gpw, lets see if I learned anything. My guess is 14-18oz. I couldnt believe how much of it was purple. It looked like some in there but the yellow light makes it not look as much. Thanks for stopping by.


bigsourD said:


> God damnit integra, once again. You blow my mind...


 Thanks a lot. I cant wait to try this stuff out. I dehydrated a sample and it seemed weaker then the Blue Kush by a substantial amount, but the dehydrator always lowers potency, so I'll have to wait and see. Your comont is much appreciated.


----------



## CaptinChronic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

What A Harvest


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 9, 2010)

lovely integra 
some of those turned pretty damn purple. did you drop temps a little more this round?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb stuff Integra. The nugs looks absolutely fantastic, and real dense. As a strain to grow you gotta be happy with it. Hopefully the cure brings out the strength. Reminds me, I need to get more gloves in for harvest time.

Enjoy the haul, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

CaptinChronic420 said:


> What A Harvest


 Thanks, turned yout very well, my best yet I think. Thanks for stopping in.


notoriousb said:


> lovely integra
> some of those turned pretty damn purple. did you drop temps a little more this round?


 Yeah, they turned about 30% purple and my temps were at 79F the hole time, bet they would have went solid purple if I droped the temps down some.


DST said:


> Superb stuff Integra. The nugs looks absolutely fantastic, and real dense. As a strain to grow you gotta be happy with it. Hopefully the cure brings out the strength. Reminds me, I need to get more gloves in for harvest time.
> 
> Enjoy the haul, DST


 I hear you there. I did one harvest without and I'll never do it again. My hands were brown, sticky, and smelled like herb for a week, the stuff just wouldnt wash off.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I hear you there. I did one harvest without and I'll never do it again. My hands were brown, sticky, and smelled like herb for a week, the stuff just wouldnt wash off.


hahaha, I once heard a great Scottish comedian telling a joke about a similar thing, "it works even better than swarfega, just stick yer fingers inside a ladies cream pie and they'll be nice as nicepence." or words to that effect.....swarfega is what you use in the mechanics trade btw, for oil (just thought, perhaps they don't get that in the US!)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 9, 2010)

how long you planning on curing them for?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how long you planning on curing them for?


 Iusually cure for 3 weeks plus. But ido start smoking them as soon as they dry. Still have Blue Kush curing from my april harvest. seems like the buds are best right around 30 days cured.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I bet he still cant see the back of his garage.


We were betting your greenhouse, right?

BTW Integra, still looking great meng..........


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad its all cleared out and construction is beginning. Good luck bob, I was hoping the joking would get you moving in high gear.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Glad its all cleared out and construction is beginning. Good luck bob, I was hoping the joking would get you moving in high gear.


I'm 6'3, 250, and lazy.......I don't have a "high gear" 

Making progress, though - look for my new video I'm posting in a minute; got some questions specifically for you on there.


----------



## quickrip (Aug 9, 2010)

OUTSTANDING! I too enjoyed the purple hue on the piss. Beautiful buds dude.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2010)

integra21 said:


> here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured i'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense i've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and i am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and i should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the piss harvest(half the room). The blue kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


 hell yea man that shit looks so dank nice purple tone to it !!! Great job bro keep up the good grows!!! I want to know the yield off that when u get it all dry!! Peace & 420


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice work Integra! They definatley look nice and dense. I totally agree on the long cure brining out the best of the bud. 30 days in jars really makes for some smooth smoke. 
I can smell that shit from here man


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 10, 2010)

dammnnnn! looks great


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 12, 2010)

What's up integra....this is an incredible grow!!! Did you draw out anything on how you train and direct the plant for this 4 plant setup??? I'd be interested to see how you fanned them out so perfectly....that is an incredible yield for 4 plants!!! I mean your canopy is so dense...how many times are you topping each plant?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> What's up integra....this is an incredible grow!!! Did you draw out anything on how you train and direct the plant for this 4 plant setup??? I'd be interested to see how you fanned them out so perfectly....that is an incredible yield for 4 plants!!! I mean your canopy is so dense...how many times are you topping each plant?


 I actually get asked that a lot, so Im going to make a pic tut on it when I start these Madonna's in about a week. As far as the actual training, I never top any plant, just gets rid of a good bud site I could be getting herb from. I dont super crop or anything like that either, at least not on purpose. I do brake the occasional branch ad sometimes it seems like the growth is better and sometimes it seems worse. But anyways, with the training into the screen, I generally start out with small to medium clones(6"-18"). I put them into the flower room and flip the lights the same day, which means no training into the screen before 12/12. The small clones generally arent even touching the screen when the lights get flipped(Blue Kush this run) and the larger ones(Piss this run) usually only have 3-4 branches that actually poke through the screen. When a branch pokes through the screen by about 2"-4" I pull it back underneath(no weaving) and move it to the next hole further away from the branch. I repeat this process on all branches throughout the entire flower stretch. It keeps the canopy very even and level. And in a nut shell, thats how I fill my screen. I determine how many plants to use based on clone size when Im putting them in the flower room. This grow for example, I had 4 medium(14") Piss clones that filled out the screen pretty well(there was a small open spot in the back middle, not normal for me)but I had never grown this strain in my setup and expected them to stretch more than they did. And on the Blue Kush side, I used 5 small clones(6"-10") and they actually stretched more than I expected and are on the verge of overfilling my screen. The last run was a little easier to see, where I ran 3 medium Blue Kush clones(18") on the left side and 6 small Blue Kush clones(6"-8") on the right side. Both sides the screen was fully filled out and both sides yielded a pound each with only a 6g variance. On this up comming Madonna run, I will be running 6 small(6") clones. I have also never run this strain in my setup and have no idea what the strech in flower would be, but Im just taking a guess based of how it grows in veg(the mother) Hope this helps, and when I get to it I will have the training tut up. Feel free to browes through the hole journal, my last 5 grows are in it. There is a ton of info and even more pics. And if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very nice work Integra! They definatley look nice and dense. I totally agree on the long cure brining out the best of the bud. 30 days in jars really makes for some smooth smoke.
> I can smell that shit from here man


 Thanks Raider. Have you noticed that when your buds are jaring for around 6 months they all get the same generic smell until broken up? I know it sounds crazy too, but I swear these buds have turned more purple since I cut them. I guess we'll find out when I take some dried bud shots. 


rastadred22 said:


> dammnnnn! looks great


 Thanks. Hard work looks like its paying off. Stay tuned for more after this brief break.


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I actually get asked that a lot, so Im going to make a pic tut on it when I start these Madonna's in about a week. As far as the actual training, I never top any plant, just gets rid of a good bud site I could be getting herb from. I dont super crop or anything like that either, at least not on purpose. I do brake the occasional branch ad sometimes it seems like the growth is better and sometimes it seems worse. But anyways, with the training into the screen, I generally start out with small to medium clones(6"-18"). I put them into the flower room and flip the lights the same day, which means no training into the screen before 12/12. The small clones generally arent even touching the screen when the lights get flipped(Blue Kush this run) and the larger ones(Piss this run) usually only have 3-4 branches that actually poke through the screen. When a branch pokes through the screen by about 2"-4" I pull it back underneath(no weaving) and move it to the next hole further away from the branch. I repeat this process on all branches throughout the entire flower stretch. It keeps the canopy very even and level. And in a nut shell, thats how I fill my screen. I determine how many plants to use based on clone size when Im putting them in the flower room. This grow for example, I had 4 medium(14") Piss clones that filled out the screen pretty well(there was a small open spot in the back middle, not normal for me)but I had never grown this strain in my setup and expected them to stretch more than they did. And on the Blue Kush side, I used 5 small clones(6"-10") and they actually stretched more than I expected and are on the verge of overfilling my screen. The last run was a little easier to see, where I ran 3 medium Blue Kush clones(18") on the left side and 6 small Blue Kush clones(6"-8") on the right side. Both sides the screen was fully filled out and both sides yielded a pound each with only a 6g variance. On this up comming Madonna run, I will be running 6 small(6") clones. I have also never run this strain in my setup and have no idea what the strech in flower would be, but Im just taking a guess based of how it grows in veg(the mother) Hope this helps, and when I get to it I will have the training tut up. Feel free to browes through the hole journal, my last 5 grows are in it. There is a ton of info and even more pics. And if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


Thanks for taking the time to write that out for me...I have a very good idea now. This will be my first indoor grow and I'm working with roughly the same area you are for you flower area but I'm still deciding on SCROG or not. I do have about 48" of height to work with so I could just do a normal grow with a couple more plants per light. I do like the option of a perpetual grow also...hmmm I just don't know. I'm just starting to acquire all my equipment, my plan is to start out with a 48x48x48 area(height is actually about 70" but I figure with the lamps my max grow height will be 48". Get two to three strains (clones from someone) and grow them into mothers and then I will be set to start cloning. 

To start I'm going line the area with white poly and set it up with a 48" T5 fixture for vegging, everyone keeps telling me get an 8 bulb fixture but seems like overkill for veg (what do you think) and then flower them with a 600w HPS. Once I get them dialed in I will expand the area to 4' x 8' and add a second 600w HPS and have a new area vegging my clones. Will pretty much mimic yours and any others setup. The only major decisions I have left is whether I will use soil or a bubble system and whether I will do SCROG or regular grow...anyway any advice you have is appreciated!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I actually get asked that a lot, so Im going to make a pic tut on it when I start these Madonna's in about a week. As far as the actual training, I never top any plant, just gets rid of a good bud site I could be getting herb from. I dont super crop or anything like that either, at least not on purpose. I do brake the occasional branch ad sometimes it seems like the growth is better and sometimes it seems worse. But anyways, with the training into the screen, I generally start out with small to medium clones(6"-18"). I put them into the flower room and flip the lights the same day, which means no training into the screen before 12/12. The small clones generally arent even touching the screen when the lights get flipped(Blue Kush this run) and the larger ones(Piss this run) usually only have 3-4 branches that actually poke through the screen. When a branch pokes through the screen by about 2"-4" I pull it back underneath(no weaving) and move it to the next hole further away from the branch. I repeat this process on all branches throughout the entire flower stretch. It keeps the canopy very even and level. And in a nut shell, thats how I fill my screen. I determine how many plants to use based on clone size when Im putting them in the flower room. This grow for example, I had 4 medium(14") Piss clones that filled out the screen pretty well(there was a small open spot in the back middle, not normal for me)but I had never grown this strain in my setup and expected them to stretch more than they did. And on the Blue Kush side, I used 5 small clones(6"-10") and they actually stretched more than I expected and are on the verge of overfilling my screen. The last run was a little easier to see, where I ran 3 medium Blue Kush clones(18") on the left side and 6 small Blue Kush clones(6"-8") on the right side. Both sides the screen was fully filled out and both sides yielded a pound each with only a 6g variance. On this up comming Madonna run, I will be running 6 small(6") clones. I have also never run this strain in my setup and have no idea what the strech in flower would be, but Im just taking a guess based of how it grows in veg(the mother) Hope this helps, and when I get to it I will have the training tut up. Feel free to browes through the hole journal, my last 5 grows are in it. There is a ton of info and even more pics. And if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


Thank you so much for taking the time to post this.


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this.


Saints fan eh...born and raised cajun right here! Living in Cali now though!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write that out for me...I have a very good idea now. This will be my first indoor grow and I'm working with roughly the same area you are for you flower area but I'm still deciding on SCROG or not. I do have about 48" of height to work with so I could just do a normal grow with a couple more plants per light. I do like the option of a perpetual grow also...hmmm I just don't know. I'm just starting to acquire all my equipment, my plan is to start out with a 48x48x48 area(height is actually about 70" but I figure with the lamps my max grow height will be 48". Get two to three strains (clones from someone) and grow them into mothers and then I will be set to start cloning.
> 
> To start I'm going line the area with white poly and set it up with a 48" T5 fixture for vegging, everyone keeps telling me get an 8 bulb fixture but seems like overkill for veg (what do you think) and then flower them with a 600w HPS. Once I get them dialed in I will expand the area to 4' x 8' and add a second 600w HPS and have a new area vegging my clones. Will pretty much mimic yours and any others setup. The only major decisions I have left is whether I will use soil or a bubble system and whether I will do SCROG or regular grow...anyway any advice you have is appreciated!


 Sounds like you got your planning stage going very well. You said it was your first indoor, does thins mean you have grown MJ before and know how to read what your girls need? I did a ton of research and as the title states, went balls out on my first attempt. If you have the time to keep a close eye on them and dont mind doing the work, hydro with a scrog is the way to go. But if you'd only be able to check on them once or twice a day, soil with a scrog is the way to go. This is only in the begenning. Once you got your shit figured out and dialed in its not that much work. I spend about 10 minutes in my room twice a day and one day a week put in a 30-60 minute work session in. But in the first run, It was more like three 30 minute check ups a day and a couple hour sessions a week. I just spent the extra time giving my girls a real good look over and making sure all the ph and ppms were as spot on as I could get them. So let me know how much time you can spend in there a day or week and that will really be the determining factor. I will be happy to help you with which ever setup you choose. And the scrog should be in there for sure. It is so easy to do and you wouldnt believe what it can do for your yields. 


whodatnation said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this.


 Your Welcome Whodat. Always happy when anyone finds my info helpful.


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Sounds like you got your planning stage going very well. You said it was your first indoor, does thins mean you have grown MJ before and know how to read what your girls need? I did a ton of research and as the title states, went balls out on my first attempt. If you have the time to keep a close eye on them and dont mind doing the work, hydro with a scrog is the way to go. But if you'd only be able to check on them once or twice a day, soil with a scrog is the way to go. This is only in the begenning. Once you got your shit figured out and dialed in its not that much work. I spend about 10 minutes in my room twice a day and one day a week put in a 30-60 minute work session in. But in the first run, It was more like three 30 minute check ups a day and a couple hour sessions a week. I just spent the extra time giving my girls a real good look over and making sure all the ph and ppms were as spot on as I could get them. So let me know how much time you can spend in there a day or week and that will really be the determining factor. I will be happy to help you with which ever setup you choose. And the scrog should be in there for sure. It is so easy to do and you wouldnt believe what it can do for your yields.


Thanks man I would love some input from you...your setup is killer. Lets just say I have plenty of time, I am full time telecommuter (work from home) so I can spend 20-30 minutes a few times a day no problem. Oh and I do have some grow experience but outdoor and in soil...came very easy to me, but I am an information whore so that may be why. I spend hours researching things before following through.

I would say my only limitation would be marginal startup investment. I want to get mostly the essentials to start and acquire as I am able to fund it through donations and what not. As for SCROG, I think I am sold on that....I really like the DWC but I'm concerned about the initial investment, but then again having to buy all the soil I may not be far off from just going DWC from jump.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2010)

No kidding, I always thought you went a week or two in veg before flipping.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> Thanks man I would love some input from you...your setup is killer. Lets just say I have plenty of time, I am full time telecommuter (work from home) so I can spend 20-30 minutes a few times a day no problem. Oh and I do have some grow experience but outdoor and in soil...came very easy to me, but I am an information whore so that may be why. I spend hours researching things before following through.
> 
> I would say my only limitation would be marginal startup investment. I want to get mostly the essentials to start and acquire as I am able to fund it through donations and what not. As for SCROG, I think I am sold on that....I really like the DWC but I'm concerned about the initial investment, but then again having to buy all the soil I may not be far off from just going DWC from jump.


 Sounds like you got the time, all we have to work on is the budget. Soil is a pain in the ass, I grew my first plant in it and I'll never go back aside from a nuclear apocalypse. The initial investment for hydro is definetly more though. Quick run down of my setup: 2 General hydroponic dual diaphragm air pumps($130), set of 8 air discs($50), Tub and paint for dwc($10), Net pots and neoprene(($30), and the biggest killer, Nutrients($350)for a large set anbout ($130) for a smaller set. So the total for my hydro is $350-$570 depending on hom much nutrients you buy. You can build it cheaper with less expensive pumps and nutrients, but I dont like to buy things twice, so I always go with top of the line gear. If you use my exact setup, I can give you a nutrient recipe that has a good oh and ppm level for the setup and as long as you change the res often, you can get away with out checking ph/ppms, but otherwise you have to add $150-$250 for a good ph/ppm meter. Im sure this will help with your decision. 


cruzer101 said:


> No kidding, I always thought you went a week or two in veg before flipping.


 Yeah, I always run no veg in the screen, the only time I didnt was with the piss, they were in there for 2 weeks waiting for the kush clones to root, but they filled out the screen the worst out of any batch I've done.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

How do you clean your res? Im guessing you have to take the top off with the plants temporerily and scrub. Is this necisary in rdwc set-ups? I think Im gonna throw one or two 5gal dwc buckets in my next grow, Or do a tub like yours instead of the buckets. If im feeling crazy enough Im gonna try a dwc vert scrog in one corner of my room.

edit: I think I remember reading sometime back that you put a drain on your res? but dont you still have to scrub the inside?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> How do you clean your res? Im guessing you have to take the top off with the plants temporerily and scrub. Is this necisary in rdwc set-ups? I think Im gonna throw one or two 5gal dwc buckets in my next grow, Or do a tub like yours instead of the buckets. If im feeling crazy enough Im gonna try a dwc vert scrog in one corner of my room.
> 
> edit: I think I remember reading sometime back that you put a drain on your res? but dont you still have to scrub the inside?


 I do have a ball valve type drain in my res. I use this with a magdrive pump to drain and fill my res. I only clean the res out in between flowercycles. As soon as the plants go in, they're in the res until harvest. This cause problems back when I tried to run organic, but ever since I switched back to chemical nutrients, the res is almost as clean as the day it goes in when its all done. Just a quick 5 minute wash and its good as new. I think it also stays cleaner since I stopped using hydrotron and just leave them in the neoprene inserts they get put in as cuttings. No more clay residue in the bottom of the res.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I do have a ball valve type drain in my res. I use this with a magdrive pump to drain and fill my res. I only clean the res out in between flowercycles. As soon as the plants go in, they're in the res until harvest. This cause problems back when I tried to run organic, but ever since I switched back to chemical nutrients, the res is almost as clean as the day it goes in when its all done. Just a quick 5 minute wash and its good as new. I think it also stays cleaner since I stopped using hydrotron and just leave them in the neoprene inserts they get put in as cuttings. No more clay residue in the bottom of the res.


Thanks integra.


----------



## dangerousdiggity (Aug 13, 2010)

holy crap, not only a great grow, but an excellent journal!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks integra.


 You're welcome. Anything else just ask.


dangerousdiggity said:


> holy crap, not only a great grow, but an excellent journal!


 Thanks a lot. I put a lot of work into it and I get a lot of enjoyment from from helpinging others with their grow. Glad you could make it by, and pull up a chair, its going to keep getting better.


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok integra, I'm down with your setup. I'm going to start acquiring everything. You can PM me or just post more details here...what vendor did you use?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 16, 2010)

hows the seeding process going?


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok I went through your posts and got a list of most of what I will need based on what you have posted. I have a few questions but I want make sure I get all my ducks in a row that way you can knock them out in one shot!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hows the seeding process going?


 I think it took, But I really wont know until harvest time. I'll be sure to put up pics of how it goes.


wheeelman said:


> Ok I went through your posts and got a list of most of what I will need based on what you have posted. I have a few questions but I want make sure I get all my ducks in a row that way you can knock them out in one shot!


 Ushio OptiRed 600w Bulb
SuperSunII Reflector
Lumatek 600w ballast.
Technaflora Nutrient set
General Hydroponics Dual Diaphragm Air Pump
some good air stones(I use top fin air discs)
I think thats about everything I run. Any other questions, Im here.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 17, 2010)

Integra, what's the word with your Hydrogen? I know you had some issues with condensation and rotated between DTW and recirculating the water - what's been going on with that and how's it working? Was about to buy one (I'm mad impulsive) a couple of seconds ago but figured I'd get your take first.

When you run yours DTW, did you have it hooked up to a hose with their inline ball valve thingy? I'm kinda sketched about the whole "leave the hose on and that ball valve will stop it from leaking all over the floor" idea.

Also, if the condensation has gotten better, I presume it's because you've lowered your humidity? If so, from what to what?

I know it's all in your journal and we've discussed it before, but if you'd just like to give a little summary about the issues you faced and how you resolved them that'd be awesome..........looks like I need to go this route.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Integra, what's the word with your Hydrogen? I know you had some issues with condensation and rotated between DTW and recirculating the water - what's been going on with that and how's it working? Was about to buy one (I'm mad impulsive) a couple of seconds ago but figured I'd get your take first.
> 
> When you run yours DTW, did you have it hooked up to a hose with their inline ball valve thingy? I'm kinda sketched about the whole "leave the hose on and that ball valve will stop it from leaking all over the floor" idea.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob. Istill use my mini-gen and with great reluability now. Ihad some issues in the begening from a piece of teflon tape getting stuck in the gas orafice but imanaged to get it out and it works like a champ, and Imight have been the cause of that problem to begin with. Ido still run DTW and only a small amount of flow is needed to cool the minigen(hydrogen needs a lot of flow). Ido use their watee valve and have it hooked to my setinel. It works just as advertised. Never had any problems with it. Overall, even with the problems Ihad iam very pleased with the product and feel fine recomending them to you. Idid have a lot of condensation issues, but when it warmed up outside(above 60F) the problem stopped on its own. istill keep my rh right around 50%. anything else you want to know just ask.


----------



## Bob Smith (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks bro; went from about to order one an hour ago to deciding that the technology isn't right yet, and now you might've swayed me back.

Maybe I'll flip a coin - either way, making some progress on my build (heading to HD right now for more screws, already gone through 2 boxes) - can't wait to get this octagon rocking and rolling, it's gonna be the shit


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

that out door plant looked pretty neckle


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.

Piss from 65 days of 12/12
Total Weight: 14oz 6g
Aroma: A very nice mix of oranges, citris, and musk. Has a little bite that almost burns your nose a little.
Taste: Getting closer to the small, definetly citris undertones, but needs more curing.
High: A weak but balanced high/stone, my guess is 10-12%thc
















And the Blue Kush is coming down this weekend. I already dehydrated a sample of that and that was as strong as the Blue Kush I have had jarring for 6 months. So Im pretty stoked about this chop. The Dehydrator always kills some potency(10-20%) and the fact that it was just as strong leads me to believe this run will be even stronger than the previous run, this may be due to the SnowStorm Ultra. I am glad its coming down to, I forgot how much the smell on this gorl get out of control towards the end of flower. 2 Cap1 ozone generators in the garage dont even make a dent in the smell. So here they are.

Blue Kush day 75 of 12/12
CO2 ppm: 1500
Rm Temp: 80F
RH: 45-55%
PH: 5.7-6.1
PPM's: 550-600
Res Temp: 67-70F


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 28, 2010)

looks good srry to hear bout the cured batch hope this one is wat u expected


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks good srry to hear bout the cured batch hope this one is wat u expected


 Thanks, although it was very disappointing, it was still good herb, a lot of other people liked it, but I guess Im just spoiled and been smoking super strong herb for to long. But I already know this next set is killer, just hoping it weighs out. Really hoping to get over a pound. But we'll see in about a week.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 28, 2010)

Very cool update, I love the way you utilized the space and everything looks so clean. Very impressive man.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very cool update, I love the way you utilized the space and everything looks so clean. Very impressive man.


I'll second Raiderfans emotion. Always a site to behold in Interga's garden!!! looks like you been busy lad!! Peace, DST

p.s nice guard dog! nearly kacked my pants when I saw that....


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha, is that a great dane?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 29, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very cool update, I love the way you utilized the space and everything looks so clean. Very impressive man.


 Thanks Raider, thats what I was going for. Im still so jealous of you and your outdoor girls, one day I'll get a chance to do that.


DST said:


> I'll second Raiderfans emotion. Always a site to behold in Interga's garden!!! looks like you been busy lad!! Peace, DST
> 
> p.s nice guard dog! nearly kacked my pants when I saw that....


 Thanks D. and I didnt even realize he was in the pic when I uploaded it. 


bigsourD said:


> Haha, is that a great dane?


 Its actually a Doberman. I have 2 of them. They are great dogs and even though they are friendly as hell, they tend to scare the hell out of people the first time they see them.


----------



## Hydrochronics (Aug 30, 2010)

where did you get the beans for your blue kush and/or was it a clone. Thanks for the info. things look great bro. i love the coloring on the blue with the darker fan leaves and the very light green calyx


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hydrochronics said:


> where did you get the beans for your blue kush and/or was it a clone. Thanks for the info. things look great bro. i love the coloring on the blue with the darker fan leaves and the very light green calyx


 I got it as a clone and was told it was a clone only strain. So not much helo on trying to get some. It actually ended up turning red and lavender. I dont know if you can see it in the pics yet.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Integra

Quick Question : In your experience how much weight do you lose in the drying process?
For Example 500grams wet would be what fully Cured?

Do you make hash?

Thanks Integra...


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 2, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Integra
> 
> Quick Question : In your experience how much weight do you lose in the drying process?
> For Example 500grams wet would be what fully Cured?
> ...


You'll probably lose about 60-75%. i'd say somewhere between 135-200g's


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 2, 2010)

BigSourD hit it right on the head. Expect to loose 75% and that way your always happy with what it weighs out to be. You'll either be right on or have a little bit more.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Big Sour D & Integra


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 5, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Thanks Big Sour D & Integra


Yep, No prob.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.
> 
> Piss from 65 days of 12/12
> Total Weight: 14oz 6g
> ...


 hell yea man looks fucking dank bro!!! keep up the good growin!! ooyea i cant send u a pm cause your inbox is full empty that when u get a chance !!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's got room now.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

That canopy looks like you hit it with some kind of powder.. Amazing!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 6, 2010)

OK. Its all done and dry and I feel a lot better after this harvest than the Piss. The new girls are in and going great so far, but I'll have more on that in the next couple of days.

Blue Kush Flowering 75 days(3 weeks till pistils)
Total Weight: 20oz 25g
GPW: .975
Taste: Hard to describe, very unique almost floral with a hint of diesel and citris
Smell: Incredibly strong, Also very floral, but without the diesel. Almost intoxicating, one whiff isn't enough.
Effect: Very strong. Balanced high and stone with a very intense head rush for the first 30min that mellows out into a nice relaxing stone. No crash afterwards. It will get more of a couchlock with curing and I look forward to it since my primary use is for insomnia. 





Whole harvest isn't pictured(only 10oz in the pic above), but I had friends that wanted some so bad, they wouldnt wait for the cure. But even with no cure, it is incredible herb that Im sure will be a legend amongst my circle for a bit. 

On a side note, The breeding project worked like a charm. Everything I pollinated produced seeds and I waited long enough to harvest them. I cant wait to see how my own Strain turns out. I have already made arrangements for a few lucky people to see how it turned out, so stay tuned for that. I have a feeling this may have been my first step into a new side hobby of this one, but only time will tell.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great work man. I really need to start crossing some genetics.


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 7, 2010)

Great stuff Integra! I had a small hiccup (wife was having second thoughts about my endeavor) but I'm good to go now...I started building a little hen house since I wasn't able to start building the grow tent but as soon as I finish up I'm going to get the space going. Think I may try and locate some Blue Kush clones and see if I can get similar results.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 7, 2010)

hell yea great work dont u love the fruits of your labour!!


----------



## Pure (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice nice nice I-21. All of you guys with these huge grows are making me feel like a wimp with mine little 2 plants. Oh well I'm still smilin' I would +rep you but I can't


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

sweetness.....Mmmm,i've been thinkin about switching up my OP!!and i must say,
this is the best run SCROG i've seen..for real!!rep when it lets me.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

great job on the harvest and you got plenty of seeds out of your breeding experiment. cant wait to see how you do this next run!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> great job on the harvest and you got plenty of seeds out of your breeding experiment. cant wait to see how you do this next run!


 I actually have a shit ton more seeds than pictured, I haddnt harvested any of the ones out of the ghetto breeding room from my earlier post. I will try to snap a pic of them in all their glory when Im done with the update(working on uploading pics as we speak). I cant believe no one even noticed, I pretty much hit the preverbial number. I was shooting for 1 gram per watt, and ending up with .975 gram per watt is close enough for me. I think once you get shit dialed in right, its not that hard to do actually.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Integra,

Wel done on the harvest.........
I hope your right and i can get it "dialed in" right like you.

DAMN .97 grams per watt is Excelent.
I just got my first "Test" run from my grow and only got .33 grams per watt.....
VERY SAD.

Ill be watching and learning in the background.
Off to cotinue Reading Cruzers & Al B Fuct's old Threads....

Nice work with the breeding to!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Madonna(day 1 & Hericules(day 3)
Rm Temp 80F
RH 45%
CO2 ppm 1500
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM's 250-350
Res Temp 69-72F






























Despite a small nutrient burn during the first week, the Madonna's are doing great. I am hoping they will stretch a little bit more and fill out the screen a little better, but if not I know to just veg them for another 5-7 days. I have never had a strain eat so lightly. I just saw my first real drop in ppm's today. They went from 300 to 140 over night. Previously, they would go from 300 to 240 overnight. The Hericules went in smoothly and seems to be doing fine, I also hope they are a little more stretchy than the Madonnas if they are going to fill out my screen, but only time will tell. If there are an questions or comments, feel free to post them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 8, 2010)

sweet, i'm excited for this one!


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I actually have a shit ton more seeds than pictured, I haddnt harvested any of the ones out of the ghetto breeding room from my earlier post. I will try to snap a pic of them in all their glory when Im done with the update(working on uploading pics as we speak). I cant believe no one even noticed, I pretty much hit the preverbial number. I was shooting for 1 gram per watt, and ending up with .975 gram per watt is close enough for me. I think once you get shit dialed in right, its not that hard to do actually.


Great job kid, great job - where does one sign up to be a "tester" for ya? 

Also, had a favor to ask when you get a second - do you mind taking some pics of your Minigen setup (ESPECIALLY the ball valve/solenoid thingy)? Getting ready to mount mine in a couple of days and I'm not sure what to do with that thing - it's pretty damn heavy (for its size) and I'm not sure if I should mount it or what - truthfully, not really sure how it works.

Long story short, if you wanna show me how you mounted that little guy, that's really all I need.

Oh, and I might fly/drive out there to grab some Blue Kush clones from you.

That's all for now.


----------



## pot scott (Sep 9, 2010)

aye aye aye ok


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

integra- hercules on the left and madonna on the right? if i read the post right it should be like that. i cant believe those girls on the left already have hairs pertruding out for only day 3. is it day three from preflowers or is day 3 period in 12/12? did you start them the same size as the ones on the left or a small amount larger? if they were the same size they have grown alot to fill up that screen in three days. did you say you only run your C02 near the end of flower as well, so thats just natural growth with natural CO2 levels?!(except the added nutrients)


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 9, 2010)

Good stuff Integra....nice update. I hope to have everything ordered or purchased locally in the next week, then maybe I can start a nice journal like yours! Anyway...keep those updates coming, in the mean time I'm sure I'll hit you up with a few questions throughout my setup process.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 9, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> sweet, i'm excited for this one!


 Sweet, then stay tuned, should be a good one.


Bob Smith said:


> Great job kid, great job - where does one sign up to be a "tester" for ya?
> 
> Also, had a favor to ask when you get a second - do you mind taking some pics of your Minigen setup (ESPECIALLY the ball valve/solenoid thingy)? Getting ready to mount mine in a couple of days and I'm not sure what to do with that thing - it's pretty damn heavy (for its size) and I'm not sure if I should mount it or what - truthfully, not really sure how it works.
> 
> ...


 Hooking it up is simple. I just took and added a barb attachment to my existing water pipe and and then used reinforced rubber hose and clamps to hook from the water to the valve and to the minigen.







pot scott said:


> aye aye aye ok


 OK. Thanks for stopping in.


littlegrower2004 said:


> integra- hercules on the left and madonna on the right? if i read the post right it should be like that. i cant believe those girls on the left already have hairs pertruding out for only day 3. is it day three from preflowers or is day 3 period in 12/12? did you start them the same size as the ones on the left or a small amount larger? if they were the same size they have grown alot to fill up that screen in three days. did you say you only run your C02 near the end of flower as well, so thats just natural growth with natural CO2 levels?!(except the added nutrients)


 It is hericules on the right and Madonna on the left(bigger plants) and they are the ones that are 18 days in. And I run my co2 from start to finish now that its working.


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 9, 2010)

What size are your net pots?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

integra- sorry about the mix up, the 8 on the day 18 on your previous post came up as a smiley face with sunglasses so i thought it was day 1 and day 3. now that we got that settled i understand why that left side has done so well in filling the screen and producing its first flowers. looking good, ill be waiting until next week for another update!


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you kindly, sir.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> What size are your net pots?


 I use 3" heavy duty net pots with matching neoprene inserts.


littlegrower2004 said:


> integra- sorry about the mix up, the 8 on the day 18 on your previous post came up as a smiley face with sunglasses so i thought it was day 1 and day 3. now that we got that settled i understand why that left side has done so well in filling the screen and producing its first flowers. looking good, ill be waiting until next week for another update!


 No biggie, glad you got it strait now. Just for a refrence, here is Madonna on day 1 of flower





A couple of weeks and she filled out pretty good, but I was couting on more stretch.


Bob Smith said:


> Thank you kindly, sir.


 No prob Bob, any time.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

It's quite astounding the you get those girls to fill out the screen Interga! Fantastic stuff! When you harvest these girls stick this photo up as well, that'll be cool.

Have a good un mate.

DST


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 12, 2010)

Bro, I really can't get over how much growth you get during flower man to fill out that screen. I have to veg 6 weeks to fill up my screen with 6 plants. I am really in awe of your how dialed in you have everything.


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the height of your light above your plants? Is it possible they fill out so well do to stretching or is it strictly the additional veg while the plant physiologically switches to flower? I guess it also depends on the genetics since those blue kush seems to fill the screen best?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> What is the height of your light above your plants? Is it possible they fill out so well do to stretching or is it strictly the additional veg while the plant physiologically switches to flower? I guess it also depends on the genetics since those blue kush seems to fill the screen best?


 Its the flower stretch. I read a real good article about it somewhere but couldnt find it to give a link. But basically what it said is that every strain has a predetermined minimal size it will grow to no mater when its flowered as long as it's established(has a good set of roots growing and new growth is started) It also works much better with clones than seeds because of the plant maturity. If you search around, this phenomenom is well documented and easily repeated. Thats why when you see my grow, the size I flower my clones(usually about 6") most people wouldnt expect my plants to get any bigger than 2x-3x that size which would be pretty small plants. but instead my grow to 4x-8x of their original size. But that all depends on the genetics. Out of all of mine so far, the Blue Kush does this the best. It generally grows from very small clones to monsters in about 3 weeks and usually puts me borderline of over filling my screen.


----------



## bob80 (Sep 14, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Its the flower stretch. I read a real good article about it somewhere but couldnt find it to give a link. But basically what it said is that every strain has a predetermined minimal size it will grow to no mater when its flowered as long as it's established(has a good set of roots growing and new growth is started) It also works much better with clones than seeds because of the plant maturity. If you search around, this phenomenom is well documented and easily repeated. Thats why when you see my grow, the size I flower my clones(usually about 6") most people wouldnt expect my plants to get any bigger than 2x-3x that size which would be pretty small plants. but instead my grow to 4x-8x of their original size. But that all depends on the genetics. Out of all of mine so far, the Blue Kush does this the best. It generally grows from very small clones to monsters in about 3 weeks and usually puts me borderline of over filling my screen.


Nice, great info. I was wondering do you train the plant as soon as you go into flowering, as it starts stretching you weave it outwards right ? thanks.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

bob80 said:


> Nice, great info. I was wondering do you train the plant as soon as you go into flowering, as it starts stretching you weave it outwards right ? thanks.


 correct. most of the time they arent even touching the screen when iflip the lights, but as soon as they touch, istart laying them down


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice show Integra21!  Nice show indeed. I may have to utilize your technique. Ive read a lot of threads on various forums over the last 18 months and this IMHO, is among the best I've come across. The pics are awesome, the info is fantastic & your results are just amazing. I'm pulling up a Lazy-Boy for this one. Keep up the great work.

I've recently found a WW pheno that stretches like crazy that I think would benefit from scrog. I started flowering it @ 10" figuring it would only stretch the normal 2-3 times I've been used to. But now after 4 weeks under 2 400 watters, it's 55" and I've got shoots galore. I actually had to kill off 2 other plants just to make room her. My current room is 4'6"x5'6"x6'8".

So I'm going to build a bigger room, get bigger & better lights and give scrog a try.

Thanks for sharing your grow with the rest of us. +rep


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
Rm Temp: 79F
RH: 40%
co2 ppm:1500
ResTemp: 68-72F
Ph:5.4-6.7
ppm:180-350
ResChange:Every 24hrs.(daily)





Hericules




















Madonna
















































































And here is a final shot of the seed stash


----------



## firebat01 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks amazing. I know someone who has got the same problem with leaves turning yellow and dying during flowering. I don't know what it is. The bud is fine and leaves within the buds and colas are still very green. Tric are nice and heavy. I guess energy is going into tric and overall bud production.


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 14, 2010)

Your hercules are the exactly the same age as my girls. This will be cool to compare in results. If i get anything anywhere near your quality i'll be very happy.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

firebat01 said:


> Looks amazing. I know someone who has got the same problem with leaves turning yellow and dying during flowering. I don't know what it is. The bud is fine and leaves within the buds and colas are still very green. Tric are nice and heavy. I guess energy is going into tric and overall bud production.


 Im not sure where you are seeing yellowing, but there isnt any. If you are refering to the light green on the newest growth that is very normal and will fill in with darker green like the ones in the lower pics in the next week or two. This is a very normal occurance during the flower stretch and if your new growth is a real dark green, it is a good sign your ppm's are a little too high. Thanks for stopping by and you'll see them green up in a little bit.


bigsourD said:


> Your hercules are the exactly the same age as my girls. This will be cool to compare in results. If i get anything anywhere near your quality i'll be very happy.


 Cool, it will be for sure. What girls are you doing this run?


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Cool, it will be for sure. What girls are you doing this run?


I've got a variety right now. G13 Pineapple Express, Barney's Violator Kush, Greenhouse Bubba Kush, and a Greenhouse White Widow x Afghan cross that I made. And also i've got some DNA Kushberry and more violator kush clones goin right now for the next run.

I'll post some pics up here soon for ya if you wanna see.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Integra, nice seed stash! The ladies are blooming great and they are sure getting there fuzz on. Do you ever try and germ some of the bagseed? perhaps some potential gems...


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had them for a while now and havent poped one yet. I've been really saving them for when I get a chance to run some outdoor. I just have too many I want to try out before I would even try to run one out in my setup. Glad you like the stash. You'll like it even more in a little bit though....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 15, 2010)

integra- looks like that madonna is going to give your blue kush g.p.w. ratio a run for its money. some big branches coming through the screen with a ton of hairs already! how many weeks does the strain flower for? and you want any people to help grow some of those seeds?? ill be more than happy to try some out for you!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 15, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> integra- looks like that madonna is going to give your blue kush g.p.w. ratio a run for its money. some big branches coming through the screen with a ton of hairs already! how many weeks does the strain flower for? and you want any people to help grow some of those seeds?? ill be more than happy to try some out for you!


 The Mdonna
_(the one F1 / blue kronic) _
Once in a while you come across a perfect plant that has it all. Madonna is a perfect Indica/Sativa hybrid in many ways: A flowering period of ten weeks, not too high, not too compact, the openness and grow speed of the Sativa, the dense compact buds of the Indica. As a basis we took The one (F1 Blueberry Sativa X Killa Queen/NYCD), a beautiful plant which does not continue to grow long in flowering. I called her The One because she has such a beautiful shape. We selected a Blue Kronic male (Blue Moonshine x Killa Queen) to enhance the Killa Queen specific sweet, grape and citric flavours. The result is Madonna.











Madonna shows the same strong plant development as its mother The One. It will fill you're grow room fast with dense and hard buds which smell like candy. She's a wide plant that forms a nice crown of buds if given the space. Madonna is an easy to handle plant.






Even in vegetative state the plant can smell very pungent, so a scrub filter is recommended for early vegetative growth as well.
The flavour and high produced by Madonna are incredible. She is sweet and soft and the taste lasts long. She invites you to take another hit taking you up while slowly creeping up on you and hitting you without any warning, forcing you to put her aside for a while.
Madonna, the perfect hybrid.
Type: Hybride Flower time 9-10 weeks
Harvest Up to 600 gram/m2 indoor
Taste Strong sweet grape and berry taste
Effect: Strong high/stoned combination flowers Covered in colors and trichomes 
THC: Percentage up to 22%

And it is starting to get me thinking it might do alright, I was a little worried it wasnt stretching enough. I have already sent out tester seeds to a few lucky people and Im down to the personal reserve. If I breed again, I'll try to keep you in mind.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 15, 2010)

integra- thanks for the info on madonna and keeping me in mind if you pop some seeds again. have you ever looked into lucas formula?


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 16, 2010)

Integra, I've got a question for you? What did you do for a nutrient res and how do you flush and all that? I know this question has probably been asked many other times but could I trouble ya to post some pics or something? I'm trying to get a DWC system going in inspiration to yours. Thanks

-BSD


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Integra, I've got a question for you? What did you do for a nutrient res and how do you flush and all that? I know this question has probably been asked many other times but could I trouble ya to post some pics or something? I'm trying to get a DWC system going in inspiration to yours. Thanks
> 
> -BSD


 My setup is very simple. My tub the girls sit in is my res. It hold 5 gallons of nutes when filled to the perfect level. I put ball valves on the tub, and empty 5 gallon bucket, and a bucket set up with an airstone and valve. I simply put a nutrient bottle under the opposite side of the valve to prop up that end, and then I hook my MagDrive inline pump($70) up to the res on one side and to the empty 5 gallon buket on the other. Then just empty to that, pull the bottle out thats proping up the other end, and gravity feed the res with the 5 gallon bucket with the air stone in it that I have already premixed nutrients in the day before. I do this process every day or every other day. It takes about 5 minutes per res. I change it so often because I have 3-6 plants sharing a 5 gallon res and they eat up quite a bit of nutrients(about 150ppm a day) and water(about1-2gallons). Here's a pic of the buckets I gravity feed with. They have Float valves with ro water hooked to them(to keep them full automatically), a 5.5" air disc each, and a 1/2" ball valve each.


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 16, 2010)

Good shit, thanks Integra. I appreciate your help!


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 16, 2010)

Another question though. Why do you need to prop up the bucket if it has a ball valve? Can't you just turn it off?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Another question though. Why do you need to prop up the bucket if it has a ball valve? Can't you just turn it off?


 It is because it is a long shallow res and proping up the opposite corner of the res make all the nutrients at the bottom flow to the end with the ball valve so that I can get almost all of the old nutrients out.


----------



## bigfeet (Sep 17, 2010)

wowo.. so impressive.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## bigsourD (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh okay makes since now. Thanks man


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 17, 2010)

did I understand you correctly...you also have a air stone in your reserve buckets?


----------



## PaulaBee (Sep 17, 2010)

Still learning about this BB sorry if I screw this up but Integra, it appears to me your light is too close to your plants and that is why you got burn towards the end. The plants still grow when they are in flower and it is easy to have them grow too close to the light. Other than that they look fabulous and great work documenting it here.


----------



## whiteraven (Sep 17, 2010)

hey integra i got a quick question. where did you get that fake iphone scale at?nice and stealthy! i even thought you were putting your phone for size comparison at first till i realized that it was the cover for your scales.keep up the great work


----------



## Pure (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Intergra21,

Any particular reason that you DO NOT use a screen with smaller holes. Like chicken wire for instance? Convenience? Availability? No preference? 

Thanks dude,
Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2010)

wheeelman said:


> did I understand you correctly...you also have a air stone in your reserve buckets?


 yep, ihave an air stone in each bucket to keep it airated because if you premix it and let it sit for a day or two it makes your ph more stable when you give it to the girls. And if you let it sit for a day or two without air, it starts to spoil and get stagnent. 


PaulaBee said:


> Still learning about this BB sorry if I screw this up but Integra, it appears to me your light is too close to your plants and that is why you got burn towards the end. The plants still grow when they are in flower and it is easy to have them grow too close to the light. Other than that they look fabulous and great work documenting it here.


 All of my grows have had 2 different burns by the end since the 600w switch. The ones in the middle that grow more than about 4" above the screen generally get bleached by the light from it being to close, but that is the only real true weakness of my room since I cant get my lights even a mm higher. But the buds are always still great, so it really just messes up my pictures. The second burn you will notice hass gradually gotten better with every grow, and for some reason I cant stop it, and thats right on schedule, I get minor nutrient burn going into week 6 of every grow. I have yet to figure out the adjustment to my nutrients that is needed to prevent this, but I try something new every grow, so Im bound to figure it out eventually. Thank you for asking such good questions, cause these are how really good info gets into my threads. I dont always think to talk about all of these different variables. 


whiteraven said:


> hey integra i got a quick question. where did you get that fake iphone scale at?nice and stealthy! i even thought you were putting your phone for size comparison at first till i realized that it was the cover for your scales.keep up the great work


 I got it at the local head shop for $35. They also have a blackberry model now. Just google blackberry or iphone scale and they will pop right up. Thanks for the compliment.


Pure said:


> Hey Intergra21,
> 
> Any particular reason that you DO NOT use a screen with smaller holes. Like chicken wire for instance? Convenience? Availability? No preference?
> 
> ...


I chose my screen because it was as close as I could get to my "Perfect size". The real perfect size is 2"x2". Mine is 2"x3". Anything smaller and it is to hard to get the branches pushed up through and pulled back under. You end up tearing leaves all the time. even breaking branches on occasion. And if you go bigger, it is much harder to get that ideal spacing that gets you that monster yield. So there is a science to the madness.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

I always wondered why you put your phone next to those scales....what a dumb ass I feel. Back to school. haha.


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 22, 2010)

Any updates???


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, I have missed lights out for the last 2 days. I will make sure not to miss it tomorrow. It should be a good update for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't wait!!! Thanks to you I dont have any fingernails left LOL.


----------



## wheeelman (Sep 22, 2010)

Great, can't wait to hear them...


----------



## bob80 (Sep 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Ok guy, sorry it has been a little since the last update. I've been busy designing and building a grow room for a buddy. On top of that I been working on the setup for my new flower room and basically did the same for my new veg room including finishing the build minus moving my 400w light room up there for my mothers. I will go into details on those in just a sec. The mango is 51 days into flower and doing well minus the spider mite damage thay are enduring. Sadly I didnt get to take very many pics, but here's a teaser of the update that will hopefully be up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering when you guy's made the frame for the rooms outta 1/2" pvc, what where the actual light hanging from ? you said we hung everything using bolts n screws, but I didnt see a pvc beam going down the center of the room ? thx!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madonna Day 33 of 12/12(3 week Stretch)& Hercules Day 18 of 12/12(14 day stretch)
Rm Temp:80F
RH: 45-50%
co2 ppm:1500
Res Temp:68-73F
Ph:5.4-6.3
ppm: 180-350





*Hercules
*




















*Madonna*


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

bob80 said:


> Just wondering when you guy's made the frame for the rooms outta 1/2" pvc, what where the actual light hanging from ? you said we hung everything using bolts n screws, but I didnt see a pvc beam going down the center of the room ? thx!


 The Tent was built to the same size as the ceiling in the basement and all the hanging equipment was screwed to the ceiling joists through the ceiling of the tent.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

The Madonna has certainly filled out Interga...I thought the Hercules would fill out more but I guess she still got a week or two of stretching to do?

Loving the madonna though, looks awesome!

Have a good weekend mate,

DST


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 24, 2010)

wow nice scrog!! love the set up! they didnt look like the wur gonna fill out so much but they definatly did! those buds look like someone went around sprinkling powdered sugar on em


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> The Madonna has certainly filled out Interga...I thought the Hercules would fill out more but I guess she still got a week or two of stretching to do?
> 
> Loving the madonna though, looks awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks D. Iam certainly hoping the Hercules will stretch more, but first time running it so who knows. As far as the Madonna, thats the proud mother of your Mandoberry, so her children should be just as sexy once they become of age. Have a good weekend as well. Wheres your next travel destination?



rastadred22 said:


> wow nice scrog!! love the set up! they didnt look like the wur gonna fill out so much but they definatly did! those buds look like someone went around sprinkling powdered sugar on em


Thanks Rast. Im really glad they filled out like they did, ireally thought they werent. They are frosty for sure. And the scary part is they are really only on like day 12 of flower, if they keep ir up they are going to be beasts by the end.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thanks D. Iam certainly hoping the Hercules will stretch more, but first time running it so who knows. As far as the Madonna, thats the proud mother of your Mandoberry, so her children should be just as sexy once they become of age. Have a good weekend as well. Wheres your next travel destination?


That was one of the ones I was praying would pop, but not yet.....

I am off to London next week, still to decide out next big vacation.....my vote with the wife is that we do a US road trip (I have never been to the US) But my wife is quite into me showing her the Far East (I use to live out there.) But then again there is always our annual South African trip...not sure I would like to miss that...to many places not enough time!

Found some bud rot on one of the cola's on my outdoor girl this morning...grr.

Later bru.

D


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 25, 2010)

EDIT: Integra, how does that water solenoid thing work? I think I hooked it up correctly to the wire I've got, and when I plug it in it makes a loud "click" and has a humming sound to it, but I don't see anything happening on the inside of it - am I missing something, or is this how it operates?

DOUBLE EDIT: I now see the part that moves, seems like it's working okay.........FYI Integra, put up panda today and will install major appliances tomorrow. Clones are rooted much more quickly than I'd anticipated so I'm scrambling like a motherfucker. 

I'll be flying into London on October 16th, if you're still around.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 25, 2010)

DST said:


> That was one of the ones I was praying would pop, but not yet.....
> 
> I am off to London next week, still to decide out next big vacation.....my vote with the wife is that we do a US road trip (I have never been to the US) But my wife is quite into me showing her the Far East (I use to live out there.) But then again there is always our annual South African trip...not sure I would like to miss that...to many places not enough time!
> 
> ...


 Sound like some excellent choices. Sorry to hear about the rot, I had it before and it sucks. Lost 8oz from it last year off of my outdoor girl.


Bob Smith said:


> EDIT: Integra, how does that water solenoid thing work? I think I hooked it up correctly to the wire I've got, and when I plug it in it makes a loud "click" and has a humming sound to it, but I don't see anything happening on the inside of it - am I missing something, or is this how it operates?
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: I now see the part that moves, seems like it's working okay.........FYI Integra, put up panda today and will install major appliances tomorrow. Clones are rooted much more quickly than I'd anticipated so I'm scrambling like a motherfucker.
> 
> I'll be flying into London on October 16th, if you're still around.


 Its all coming together now. Cant wait to see her up and running. Sounds like everybody's going to London, I still have never made it out of the us.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> I'll be flying into London on October 16th, if you're still around.


just a 4 day business trip so back at the weekend...but I am over there from time to time....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn nice work Integra!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boy. that Madonna sure is a heavy hitter in the trichomes department.
Is that one of yours or could I pick up some of those beans?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Boy. that Madonna sure is a heavy hitter in the trichomes department.
> Is that one of yours or could I pick up some of those beans?


 It was one anyone could pick up. Just the standard Sannies Madonna. The seeds are currently out of stock though and from what I understand, they are discontinued and sannie will no longer be breeding them. But all of his genetics are top knotch, so if you find anything you like on his site, your sure to get some real keepers. I hope this helps. And now onto the sad news...

I had a local Narcotics team try to knock on my door on Wednesday night. I wouldn't open the door for them and told them they must come back with a warrant. Something tells me they will be back soon.I have cut down my entire garden and will not be growing until growing finally becomes leagal. Im sorry to all of those who have enjoyed my threads and help, but I will be gone for a while. I wish you all the best of luck with your ops and I am leaving th journal in tact for everyones benefit. It had been a great year being part of this community and I will miss all of my friends from here. 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow Integra, that fucking sucks.

But you're medical, aren't you?

Again, so sorry to hear that, bro


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

It has been pending and getting held up in legislation for over three years here. It got passed but the govenor held it up. Hopefully be back sooner than later.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 2, 2010)

Sucks, bro - sent you a PM at the other site whenever you get a chance.

Really appreciate all the help you've given me (and others) during your short stay here - I hope you'll still check in from time to time


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2010)

integra- thats terrible news. hope all goes well for you in the time to come. keep strong and hopefully youll return back to RIU another time.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats the plan, Im a paient man with nothing but time on my side, and I've helped out a lot of people locally, so Im covered for a while. At least I didnt get busted, but I will certainly make sure the cost is clear before I fire it all up again.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank God you didn't panic and open the door - helps knowing your rights.

Any clue as to how they got put onto you?

A snitch or possibly a neighbor complaining about smell?


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it was because of possibly my free cable and a good nose. Not to sure though. But I am moving to another state in a few months and they were locals, not the feds, so Im sure Ill be right back on track then. Even got the mothers to a safe place, so didnt even have to loose the genetics. Answered you ever there.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 2, 2010)

Your new state gonna be MMJ friendly, I hope?

This really sucks............but it could've been much, much worse - kudos to you for being on top of your shit, kid.

Anyways, this could be a blessing in disguise - instead of pimping out your little crawlspace, you can go house hunting with your hobby in mind and get yourself a kickass space


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

Im actually thinking about going one step further. Where I am planning on moving is even less MJ friendly than where I live now. But I was thinking on buying rural property and Building my house custom. That was I could work some midevil hidden rooms and halways into the mix. But Im talking rural rural. Like the middle of nowhere. So im sure down there I will get to have some outdoors going. Maybe pay cruzer to come down and build me a greenhouse.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Oct 2, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It was one anyone could pick up. Just the standard Sannies Madonna. The seeds are currently out of stock though and from what I understand, they are discontinued and sannie will no longer be breeding them. But all of his genetics are top knotch, so if you find anything you like on his site, your sure to get some real keepers. I hope this helps. And now onto the sad news...
> 
> I had a local Narcotics team try to knock on my door on Wednesday night. I wouldn't open the door for them and told them they must come back with a warrant. Something tells me they will be back soon.I have cut down my entire garden and will not be growing until growing finally becomes leagal. Im sorry to all of those who have enjoyed my threads and help, but I will be gone for a while. I wish you all the best of luck with your ops and I am leaving th journal in tact for everyones benefit. It had been a great year being part of this community and I will miss all of my friends from here.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


Damn dude this sux. Stay safe. I wish you luck after your move. I hope to start up a scrog soon - I hope ya stop by from time to time for Q&A's.


----------



## wheeelman (Oct 3, 2010)

MOTHER FUCK!!!! This sucks....man I'm sorry to hear. Glad you know your rights! Any chance you will pop in from time to time to answer any questions. If not maybe you get setup else where and be back.


----------



## bigsourD (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm fucking devastated... That's shitty news man. Thank's for all the info and help you've given me in the past. Hope to see you get back on track! Good luck.

-sourd


----------



## wheeelman (Oct 4, 2010)

Intergra...I tried to pm you but you're full.


----------



## quickrip (Oct 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear dude! Wish you the best of luck on your endeavors. Thanks for all the scrog help.


----------



## pot scott (Oct 6, 2010)

those bastards!


----------



## kevin anderson (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice job on everything. The smooth edge single leaf is from cuttings taken from a plant that is in the bud mode.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2010)

if you build it they will come...

Good luck man.


----------



## domp1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice Grow, Any Tips Please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hU_KltfhPs


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Integra, sorry to hear about those unwanted visitors. Obviously don't know the details but it sounds like you are doing the right thing. Stay strong bru and I hope it all works out for you. Shit sucks the big one. 

Peace, DST


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

peace to you integra!! i feel your pain i recently had similer issues and had to tear down shop "@" my house.. only thanks to some good friends was i able to continue my quest for cultivation excellence..


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Integra, I just read a thread about a guy who's lights were messing with a neighbors internet connection.
They called the cable guy, came to this guys house, he turned off the lights and they went away, turned them on and they came back.

You mentioned something about free cable so I thought I would let you know sometimes where to plug in can cause a pulse and start people thinking.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 9, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for pointing that out. I had mine disconnected the other week because they said I was putting noise back onto the system and messing up other peoples internet. My ballast is only a couple of feet away from my modem and main cable splitter for the house. I'll have to see what I can do about moving one of them. Thanks for the input Cruze.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It was one anyone could pick up. Just the standard Sannies Madonna. The seeds are currently out of stock though and from what I understand, they are discontinued and sannie will no longer be breeding them. But all of his genetics are top knotch, so if you find anything you like on his site, your sure to get some real keepers. I hope this helps. And now onto the sad news...
> 
> I had a local Narcotics team try to knock on my door on Wednesday night. I wouldn't open the door for them and told them they must come back with a warrant. Something tells me they will be back soon.I have cut down my entire garden and will not be growing until growing finally becomes leagal. Im sorry to all of those who have enjoyed my threads and help, but I will be gone for a while. I wish you all the best of luck with your ops and I am leaving th journal in tact for everyones benefit. It had been a great year being part of this community and I will miss all of my friends from here.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


Son of a bitch man! That was some scary shit I am sure. I like the idea of building a custom home with hidden doors and shit. Hey, one thing I would do is make sure you delete the history on your computer, because I have heard of them comming in and taking your hardrive. I am not trying to freak you out, but you wouldn't want them to pull up your journal. It is a shame though Bro, I really enjoy your journals man. 
Make sure you hit me up when you get your new set-up. I will probably still be here. Best of luck my friend!


----------



## Pure (Oct 10, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Interesting, thanks for pointing that out. I had mine disconnected the other week because they said I was putting noise back onto the system and messing up other peoples internet. My ballast is only a couple of feet away from my modem and main cable splitter for the house. I'll have to see what I can do about moving one of them. Thanks for the input Cruze.


Oh Jesus dude,

No freakin' way!! dude total bummer to come back and see you had to endure that dude. So sorry bro!!! fuck that's kinda' wild dude!

I wish you the best man! i really do. Stay cool dude!


ciao,
Pure...


----------



## Pure (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey cruzer101, and integra21,

did either of you have LED's? Because my TV is all "fracked" when it's lights on and seems to be ok when lights out! But it' onlyu a 90W LED, and I'm not near the router. But I am just over and cat5 cable. Since my house is wired with Cat5 and the routers on the network maybe i'm putting noise on the network and possibly polluting the DSLAM in my area! Hmmmmmmm


eace;
Pure...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn Integra sorry to hear of the unwanted encounter. Good thinking not opening the door bro. A pig with a good sniffer might have found probable cause. I know i haent posted much on your thread but have followed and admired your work. When you get your new local set up ill come help you build a fortress lol. seriously. Best of luck to you buddy. 1BMM


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 12, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Son of a bitch man! That was some scary shit I am sure. I like the idea of building a custom home with hidden doors and shit. Hey, one thing I would do is make sure you delete the history on your computer, because I have heard of them comming in and taking your hardrive. I am not trying to freak you out, but you wouldn't want them to pull up your journal. It is a shame though Bro, I really enjoy your journals man.
> Make sure you hit me up when you get your new set-up. I will probably still be here. Best of luck my friend!


 Thanks raider. I already swapped pc's with a friend, so no worries about anything pc related. And I'll still be around, havent seen them even in the neighborhood since. They are either hiding real good or have moved on. Only time will tell. 


Pure said:


> Oh Jesus dude,
> 
> No freakin' way!! dude total bummer to come back and see you had to endure that dude. So sorry bro!!! fuck that's kinda' wild dude!
> 
> ...


 I will sure try. I already miss my girls so much. Working on startin another batch at a friends possibly, but waiting for things to cool off first.


Pure said:


> Hey cruzer101, and integra21,
> 
> did either of you have LED's? Because my TV is all "fracked" when it's lights on and seems to be ok when lights out! But it' onlyu a 90W LED, and I'm not near the router. But I am just over and cat5 cable. Since my house is wired with Cat5 and the routers on the network maybe i'm putting noise on the network and possibly polluting the DSLAM in my area! Hmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


 No leds here, but I havent gotten around to testing to see if that was my cable problem, Id have to get my ballast backto my house for that.


1badmasonman said:


> Damn Integra sorry to hear of the unwanted encounter. Good thinking not opening the door bro. A pig with a good sniffer might have found probable cause. I know i haent posted much on your thread but have followed and admired your work. When you get your new local set up ill come help you build a fortress lol. seriously. Best of luck to you buddy. 1BMM


 Hopefully I'll be back some time in the not to distant future with my grow, but until then, Ill just be watching everyone else work. Thanks for your concern and that is exactly why I didnt open the door, I figured he would have said he smmelled something even if he didnt. I hope that is a lesson for everyone, never open your door for the pigs and you shouldnt have problems. Nothing good ever comes from talking to them and you are never obligated to do so. Thank you Never Get Busted for teaching me this lesson before it was too late. I recommend that everyone give that movie a watch, lots of good info in that about how the pigs operate.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Indeed Integra. I saw that movie or documentry a while ago. Barry cooper never get busted. Its on youtube i think.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 13, 2010)

damn that is fucked up man sorry to hear about that shit !!! hopefully u will be back soon and thanks again for the help


----------



## rocket73 (Oct 22, 2010)

looks pretty sweet to me bud!!


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone have anyway to contact Integra??? I was looking for his nute recipe if anyone had it....or can get it from him I'd appreciate it!


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

I use to but I haven't heard from him in a while. If you want me to try and send him a message let me know. I know he was moving due to heat!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

wheeelman said:


> Anyone have anyway to contact Integra??? I was looking for his nute recipe if anyone had it....or can get it from him I'd appreciate it!


 It's the TechnaFlora Recipe for Success starter kit. It is 35-40 bucks online or in a store and comes with everything you need. I got some back when he started this thread because he inspired me, it works fantastic. I have purchased several nutrient line ups that totaled 300 bucks and still didn't get the same results as technaflora, and I only got about twice as much nutrients in those line ups compared the the starter kit from Technaflora. Just add a humic acid supplement and you are ready for the tastiest buds, stickiest, and dankest nugs of your life. I also suggest a kelp supplement. Neither the humic acid or kelp supplement is necessary, I just suggest it.


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 20, 2011)

You can try DST that would be appreciated but he hasn't been on here in a while!!!


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 20, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> It's the TechnaFlora Recipe for Success starter kit. It is 35-40 bucks online or in a store and comes with everything you need. I got some back when he started this thread because he inspired me, it works fantastic. I have purchased several nutrient line ups that totaled 300 bucks and still didn't get the same results as technaflora, and I only got about twice as much nutrients in those line ups compared the the starter kit from Technaflora. Just add a humic acid supplement and you are ready for the tastiest buds, stickiest, and dankest nugs of your life. I also suggest a kelp supplement. Neither the humic acid or kelp supplement is necessary, I just suggest it.



Thanks Joz...but I already know which Nutes he uses...I'm looking more specifically his ratios! Last he posted was 5 micro:1 Grow: 3 Bloom I believe but that was before he was even perfectly dialed in. What strains are you growing right now...what are your ratios? Sounds like you are having great success!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah he inspired me to dip into hydro too. I went ahead and got the TechnaFlora Recipe for Success starter kit using it as directed by the feed chart and haven't looked back. Im on my second grow with it and cant complain at all  I got 8.25 ozs from a plant that was 12/12 from rooted clone  the buds were damn frosty too!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

wheeelman said:


> Thanks Joz...but I already know which Nutes he uses...I'm looking more specifically his ratios! Last he posted was 5 micro:1 Grow: 3 Bloom I believe but that was before he was even perfectly dialed in. What strains are you growing right now...what are your ratios? Sounds like you are having great success!


I think he was using roughly half. I will have to call up my old grow partner and see what ratios he is using, after we moved out he took the Technaflora and I took the House & Garden, because we had sooo much of both. We used roughly half strength, we have always done our best to keep our EC around 2.3 (1150ppm @ .7 TDS factor) and 2.5 (1250ppm @ .7 TDS factor) during the pinnacle of abosorbtion (weeks 3-5 in most indica and indica hybrid strains)

Whodat has a fucking beautiful garden and he gets away with full strength, I think my plants look just as happy and healthy under half strength too, I bet he would agree if he got to walk through my garden, lol. 

Somewhere between pages 50-60 I believe Integra gives his most up to date measurements. But I'm not sure, so don't be pissed if you don't find it



whodatnation said:


> Yeah he inspired me to dip into hydro too. I went ahead and got the TechnaFlora Recipe for Success starter kit using it as directed by the feed chart and haven't looked back. Im on my second grow with it and cant complain at all  I got 8.25 ozs from a plant that was 12/12 from rooted clone  the buds were damn frosty too!


8.25oz's from 12/12 on a clone? You bastard!! What crazy whacked-out sativa was that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

It was a 8.5 week ak brotha!
Thats dry btw
lol just realized thats like an oz a week 

Tegra come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkkkk!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

My bad, it isn't 50-60 it has to be in pages before that.

And god dammit whodat, you have a picture of her?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> My bad, it isn't 50-60 it has to be in pages before that.
> 
> And god dammit whodat, you have a picture of her?


I got plenty of pics of the whole process  this is where things start for it in my journal~~~~~~~~~~~~~
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-5.html


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!! After many set backs and mind changes from the lady in the house I'm finally getting started up!!! The space I have is about 7x6x6...just shy of my desired 8x5....I was gonna run something very similar to Integra's setup with a side by side dwc scrog grow with a harvest from each side alternating monthly but now I need to figure something out a little different. Any suggestions?

I think to start I'm just going kick off a 4x4 and see how to best utilize the additional space. I have plenty of space here and there for the cloning and the mothers but the main area is just that. Well now that I type this out I suppose I can do less of a rectangled scrog and utilize the additional width I have. I'll be starting my journal shortly but it will be slow going till about september. I'll be out of town for 2 weeks so I won't be able to start any flowering till I get back but I plan to have the setup built and some clones going into mothers till I get back!

This is going to be balls out just as Integra's and my first indoor hydro at that. I'm glad you two are still around....integra was a natural but that 8oz's off of one plant is ridiculous so I hope to have you linger around my journal when I get going for pointers. By the way...Whodat...any ties to Louisiana or are you just fan? I'm actually from there...born and raised now living out in CA! How do you like that AK by the way...I want to get some but I haven't found any clones around here yet....I may just start from seed. I'm also interested in Jack 47.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks wheel. I was born and raised in new orleans and lived there for almost 25 years  I know my way around that city hehe.
When you start your journal be sure to send me a link and I'll check it out and help if I can. The ak came out to be some nice smoke, Iv got some clones rooting rite now getting ready for round 2!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

That was a nice Durban, Whodat. One of my all time favorite strains. So is AK47, actually. It is definitely my favorite plant to grow, soo easy, and such great yields. Truly connoisseur genetics. I just don't know why the clubs are so down on it. 

Wheels, I suggest you stick with a 4x4 space for flowering right now, and as you get good with the techniques, start adding plants to the space. in the mean time you can put equipment, reservoirs, gas tanks, or whatever else will be included in your grow in that space. Just not your nutrients, keep them out of the light and heat, they will last twice as long.

Lol, if you do your whole grow room now, I guarantee you, that you will be redesigning the majority of it by the end of the year. I know I built three complete grow rooms before I figured out what worked. I wish I just used a corner of my large space and then started to build around it. But never have sawdust or drywall dust in the same room as cannabis is growing, plants need to be removed for that. I suggest tents anyways unless you already have the wood, it comes out to be cheaper, usually, and the tent is more convenient and easy to deal with. There is something extremely satisfying about quality craftsmanship when you are building your own grow room. But I spent 600 dollars or more on building,wiring, and insulating a room that was less effective than a 400 dollar 4x8 tent.


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn...so I just got back from the `Depot with all my wood and I read your post Joz...hhahahha that sucks!!!! Oh well I can always return it! Now to decide if even want to!

This dude locally on craigslist has some stellar deals on some tents...I just went check them out...I need some quick advice!!! My grow space is 6ft tall maxed out...the tent is a 5x5x7 so my idea is to turn it on its side but then I would loose a ft of height....I've never done scrog and I know it keeps the grow low but can anyone verify if 5ft will be tall enough....I'm basically loosing a ft like I said....my tubs are about 14" tall so if that helps you guys figure it out....I need to know asap so I can hook back up with him.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Well just to show you it works ~~~  integra's room is 4ft tall  If it will save you allot of money then go for it. They are also easier to take down in a pinch and set back up... cant really do that with a solid room lol the only drawback really is you cant air seal it real well and efficiently induce co2. 
If you go with the tent you can pretty much do his set-up without the co2... but actually people use co2 in tents, it just leaks out more.


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 23, 2011)

Man this is a tuff decision...it is so easy and portable!!! I think you just helped me out a little though...I'm gonna go ahead with my box build! I want the sealed capabilities and I like to be able to mount things on the walls also, I do love a good build project!!! I used to work in a cabinet shop while I was in college and I rarely to get to build anything anymore!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

go for it!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

It is really quick and easy, and I know Integra had only a 4ft tall space, but he also complained about it being a pain in the ass to have a short space like that. Sometimes you can find tents that are 6ft, I've seen a lot of 2x4 tents that were 6 ft tall. 2x4 doesn't really work for your light, it kind of does, but you might be able to find a 3x3 that is 6ft tall. Also, a tent on it's side lacks support and requires some creativity and rigging.

How are you with a hammer? Can you build a simple structure quickly? It really doesn't need a lot of extra structural support. Simple is key if you are building your own. If you can get away with using less wood and not insulating, I would. 

If you decide to put a tent on its side you need to make sure you have easy and convenient front access, adequate ventilation, and you will want to figure away to basically fix the lamp to the top of it.

If you have a level foundation to start with that makes all the difference in the world! The one I built in the basement was easy after I got the foundation framed out and level, the concrete was very uneven in the basement. Then I had to build a floor over half the foundation, because it has a weird step down going across the entire basement, right in the middle of the floor. After that, the only hard part was deciding where to put supports for my lights (build extra light support just in case, trust me, you'll change things up with lights as you see stuff here on RIU) wrapping the thing in two layers of plastic and then mylar was also hard and ridiculous, you are plenty well insulated with just one layer of panda film unless it is an attic or a upstairs closet.


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick feedback fellas! I'm going to go ahead and just build a box. I'm not totally sure what I'm going to do yet as far as insulation on the inside yet. I like the ease of WHodats setup with the insulation boards that are reflective. I've read a lot of people say just to paint the walls flat white but I don't see how that could be as good as those insulation boards. I've also been trying to find someone using Orca film and how well it works but I haven't found any feedback on it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Iv painted walls white before, it works fine/ Just let it dry a few days before putting plants in lol


----------



## paxum (Jul 25, 2012)

Integra21 said:


> yep, ihave an air stone in each bucket to keep it airated because if you premix it and let it sit for a day or two it makes your ph more stable when you give it to the girls. And if you let it sit for a day or two without air, it starts to spoil and get stagnent.
> 
> All of my grows have had 2 different burns by the end since the 600w switch. The ones in the middle that grow more than about 4" above the screen generally get bleached by the light from it being to close, but that is the only real true weakness of my room since I cant get my lights even a mm higher. But the buds are always still great, so it really just messes up my pictures. The second burn you will notice hass gradually gotten better with every grow, and for some reason I cant stop it, and thats right on schedule, I get minor nutrient burn going into week 6 of every grow. I have yet to figure out the adjustment to my nutrients that is needed to prevent this, but I try something new every grow, so Im bound to figure it out eventually. Thank you for asking such good questions, cause these are how really good info gets into my threads. I dont always think to talk about all of these different variables.
> 
> ...


After spending all day and night on this thread (not unlike a great book that you just can't put down) I finally had to register and say "thanks" and.. ummm "whooooooah!!". So cool to see you go from *joe to *pro over the years. The effort put into maintaining this thread and the time you've put into this endeavor is astounding. So cool to see you responding to people and all the while becoming a sage horticulturist.

I just got my license to go and grow and was looking to brush up (spent a lot of time learning and 4 yrs growing nl#5xhaze indoors through college). I don't know how many more pages are left in this thread but I'm going to read them all before going to bed. I'm still going to go with soil, but was going to pinch-crop and diddle around with tie-downs until I read all of this. Maybe some day I'll get scientific, but for now I'm going to try soil+screen to keep the tops even. I'll try not to cut fan leaves.. but my past instincts to max out 4 plants bansai-style might win the day on occasion.

Thanks so much. Keep growing!


----------



## paxum (Jul 25, 2012)

ummmmm.. i guess i should have waited to read just a couple more posts. best wishes.. yikes


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread is old and integra dipped awhile back never to be seen again, haha


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 29, 2012)

with that being said... i hope all is well for the lad


----------



## Mr.Bring.It.Mane (Jul 30, 2012)

nice pictures men keep it up.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Jul 30, 2012)

dude holy FUCK LOOKS NICE AS HELL BETTER THAN MY 1st grow was lol better than my grow is now actully damn!!!!


----------



## {unknown} (Apr 16, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> no comments, complaints, or compliments? Where's the love? I busted my ass getting this thread up.


lovely looking crop, wouldn't mind that within arms reach


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 18, 2013)

What's Up Everyone? Sorry for the absence, just had a lot going on and I used to put so much time into all of this logging and journals. But stopping back for the first time in years to say Hi.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy shit, glad you are doing fine Interga. Good to see you. Stop by the 600, plenty folks will be happy to see you on there I am sure.

Peace from Amsterdam,

DST


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 19, 2013)

bigsourD said:


> with that being said... i hope all is well for the lad


I second this. I watched this grow all the way through when I was still learning, I hope he's safe. Did a great job, real smart guy.




Integra21 said:


> What's Up Everyone? Sorry for the absence, just had a lot going on and I used to put so much time into all of this logging and journals. But stopping back for the first time in years to say Hi.


Oh holy shit! Well good to see that you're still around and well. You scared the shit out of us all when we thought the cops were busting down your door! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2013)

Blast from the past! Wut up!?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Holy shit, glad you are doing fine Interga. Good to see you. Stop by the 600, plenty folks will be happy to see you on there I am sure.
> 
> Peace from Amsterdam,
> 
> DST


Will Do. Glad to see a lot of the old buddies are still around. Missed the community. Have had so many projects going, just not a lot of time. But Ill be back periodically. Maybe even show some shots. Same size, but there have been a couple upgrades.


Jozikins said:


> I second this. I watched this grow all the way through when I was still learning, I hope he's safe. Did a great job, real smart guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh holy shit! Well good to see that you're still around and well. You scared the shit out of us all when we thought the cops were busting down your door! lol


Thanks for the concern. I was just being cautious. You never know these days. 


whodatnation said:


> Blast from the past! Wut up!?


All kinds of stuff. Still been experimenting and trying new stuff every run. Always trying to reinvent the wheel. How you been?


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2013)

As soon as I can Find my camera, I'll take a couple of pics. On a side note, does anyone take pics with their cell phone? I was going to but the thought uf accidentally uploading a geotaged photo to give the cops a map to my house made me give it a second thought.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> As soon as I can Find my camera, I'll take a couple of pics. On a side note, does anyone take pics with their cell phone? I was going to but the thought uf accidentally uploading a geotaged photo to give the cops a map to my house made me give it a second thought.


Just scrub your pics and your pics will be safe.


----------



## Jozikins (May 8, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> As soon as I can Find my camera, I'll take a couple of pics. On a side note, does anyone take pics with their cell phone? I was going to but the thought uf accidentally uploading a geotaged photo to give the cops a map to my house made me give it a second thought.


I just email them to myself, and save them as a jpeg before I repost. And geotagging is usually a pain-in-the-ass feature to enable on most phones, so I wouldn't sweat doing it on accident.


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for the late response, but all is well. Great to hear your still evolving bro  Im about to do a serious upgrade in design too.


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

Teaser Pic...


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

Successfully teased... 
is the propane for co2?


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

yes . propane Is for the co2. but thats not new . I always used It to run my hydrogen minigen. the chiller Is new . U used to use city water to cool my ci2 generator but now the whole room is sealed and water cooled and more changes that will be revealed shortly.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

Can't wait! 
I also have a secret project soon to be reveille  coincidence?!?!?! #cray


----------

